# Unpopular opinions?



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 8, 2019)

What are your unpopular opinions?

My unpopular opinion is the American pit bull should only have handlers who have a special permit to own them. I hate when people say “the reason why he attacked was because he was abused” because that isn’t always the case with American Pit bulls. You see, animals have instincts. Pit bulls were bred to have certain qualities and instincts specifically for ripping each other apart in dog fights. Sometimes those instincts come out no matter how much you treat that dog well and how much you love it. Like a tiger (or any other wild animals), you can love it but sometimes they can bite back.It’s not the dog’s fault it has instincts, but we should all be aware that special people who have the time to train their pit bull should only be allowed to have one.

I use to not think this and believed that pit bulls were harmless if they had good owners. But then an experience changed my life. I was walking to the school bus stop and I heard growling. I looked and before I could even react two pit bulls jumped on me. My older brother stood there because there was no way he could help me (pit bulls are very powerful animals). I ended up freeing myself and the school buss pulled up. I hopped inside while the dogs were trying to paw through and kill me. The owner of those pit bulls were not abusive toward their dogs. In fact, they treated their dogs better than most dog owners. However, they neglected to think that their dogs have a natural instinct to lock onto prey. I was a small child at the time walking to the school bus so both the animals instincts kicked in and tried to attack me despite the owner screaming for them to stop. That is what made me have my unpopular opinion. 

Tell me your unpopular opinions or stories. I’m curious


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 8, 2019)

The pitbull issue is a difficult one to settle, given people's inclination to side with the best examples of that breed living amongst people. It's good that there are people who are willing and capable to care for these animals, but I agree, and I think we shouldn't try to entirely quell concern as they were bred to have aggressive tendencies for a purpose. We want to give an accurate idea of how to appropriately handle the breed, just like with any other dog.


To respond with my own unpopular opinion, I'll say it like I said it before; pizza is better eaten using a fork.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 8, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> The pitbull issue is a difficult one to settle, given people's inclination to side with the best examples of that breed living amongst people. It's good that there are people who are willing and capable to care for these animals, but I agree, and I think we shouldn't try to entirely quell concern as they were bred to have aggressive tendencies for a purpose. We want to give an accurate idea of how to appropriately handle the breed, just like with any other dog.
> 
> 
> To respond with my own unpopular opinion, I'll say it like I said it before; pizza is better eaten using a fork.



The huge difference between a pit bull and any other dog is that a pit bull’s jaw force is ridiculously strong for its size. Once they lock on they won’t let go and it’s diffuclt to unlock their jaw without having to actually break it. There’s a reason why pit bulls can’t be police dogs (because they won’t let go).I guess you could say they are the crocodiles of the dog world. Beautiful and unique breed but also very dangerous. Glad I escaped.

Also with the pizza......a fork? I’ve never seen that actually.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 8, 2019)

*I think Nutella is gross. 
Fursuit hands and feet are ridiculously oversized
Socks and Sandals are fine


I think we have a pitbull, I don't know if hes half pit, half something else. But he was actually a stray that we found on the street. Hes the sweetest dog there's ever been. All he does is lick, hes got a silly underbite and hes even very gentle when being handed treats. Hes a strong dog, but hes also a huge wuss. 




 *


----------



## Frost Life (Feb 8, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> To respond with my own unpopular opinion, I'll say it like I said it before; pizza is better eaten using a fork.



I like to eat French fries with a fork. Seems better to keep my hands from getting greasy.

My unpopular opinion: Anyone who runs for public office is doing the community a service and shouldn't be compensated or paid as much as they are now.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 8, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *I think Nutella is gross.
> Fursuit hands and feet are ridiculously oversized
> Socks and Sandals are fine*



I could eat an entire jar of Nutella with a spoon. I agree with the fursuits. The hands and feet are huge. I never understood what was wrong with socks and sandles. You can be warm and comfortable.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 8, 2019)

Frost Life said:


> I like to eat French fries with a fork. Seems better to keep my hands from getting greasy.
> 
> My unpopular opinion: Anyone who runs for public office is doing the community a service and shouldn't be compensated or paid as much as they are now.



Woah that’s a very unpopular opinion. Nice job! 

Also, greasy hands/ dirty hands don’t bother me.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 8, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *I think Nutella is gross.
> Fursuit hands and feet are ridiculously oversized
> Socks and Sandals are fine
> 
> ...



Not a full American Pit Bull (I can tell) so there isn’t anything to worry about. He looks innocent XD


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 8, 2019)

My unpopular opinion: 

I'm not a big Jeff Dunham fan. I respect him as a successful comedian, and have tried a couple of times to watch him, but I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 8, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> My unpopular opinion:
> 
> I'm not a big Jeff Dunham fan. I respect him as a successful comedian, and have tried a couple of times to watch him, but I just couldn't get into it.



Me either! I get so bored.


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 8, 2019)

Humans aren’t going to  escape extinction.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 8, 2019)

I hate mustard >:V


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 8, 2019)

Cats are overrated.

Dogs rule, cats drool!


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 8, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> Humans aren’t going to  escape extinction.


I don't know if I'm sad about this, or at a somewhat eerie peace.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 8, 2019)

My (harsh) unpopular opinions.
Non-handheld consoles like Xbox and Playstation are just a scam on idiots who fall for easy pre-order crap / "console exclusive".
People in games development have no idea what they're doing anymore and have a horrible mindset of "better graphics = best game." and so do the consumers who fall for that.
Anyone who says stuff like "omg EA is so bad with lootboxes" but then go support EA games shouldn't be allowed an opinion on games anymore.


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 9, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> I don't know if I'm sad about this, or at a somewhat eerie peace.



I’m not sad.  I’ll be dead long before that day comes.  Though it would suck for the people it does happen to. Imagine being a young kid with a whole life ahead, and the world ends. 

Looks like  I’ve got the most likes so far with that one.

Perhaps it’s not as unpopular of a view as I thought!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> What are your unpopular opinions?
> 
> I’m curious



 Taking old thread topics (from years past) and recycling them today - is cool, when most of us on here won't really remember it from back then.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *I think Nutella is gross.
> Fursuit hands and feet are ridiculously oversized
> Socks and Sandals are fine
> 
> ...



As spicy cheeto says, this isn't a pit bull. It looks most like a Jack Russell. Did the vet not tell you when you had him checked?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2019)

You're an unpopular opinion. :V

Also, furry iz ghey.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm proud of my heritage, lineage, culture and societal values.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> As spicy cheeto says, this isn't a pit bull. It looks most like a Jack Russell. Did the vet not tell you when you had him checked?



*Family pet. But he is certainly not a Jack Russel. But if you mixed a Jack Russell and a Pit Bull, that would look a lot like him.*


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *Family pet. But he is certainly not a Jack Russel. But if you mixed a Jack Russell and a Pit Bull, that would look a lot like him.*


You said he is a stray that you found on the street?

*Please get your dog checked at a vet.*  They will check his body for an identity chip so that they can confirm that he doesn't belong to a family that misses him, and they'll be able to check he has all of the shots he needs.

(It's also possible that his previous owners abandoned him on purpose and that criminal proceedings need to be brought against them.)


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> My (harsh) unpopular opinions.
> Non-handheld consoles like Xbox and Playstation are just a scam on idiots who fall for easy pre-order crap / "console exclusive".
> People in games development have no idea what they're doing anymore and have a horrible mindset of "better graphics = best game." and so do the consumers who fall for that.
> Anyone who says stuff like "omg EA is so bad with lootboxes" but then go support EA games shouldn't be allowed an opinion on games anymore.


I kinda see your point, but I don't get how it relates to non-handheld consoles - they aren't exactly known for "better graphics" anyway (that's PC market), and there's a crapton of "easy pre-order crap" all across gaming spectrum from smartphones and handhelds to home consoles and PCs. How console exclusives are scam is also alien to me - a lot of them are genuinely good after all


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 9, 2019)

My unpopular opinion: Furry fandom _*is*_ and _*always was*_ closely connected to eroticism, and while there is a strong SFW following, furries should stop being so ashamed of fandom's "lewdy" parts and use the whole "not all furries" defense that was repeated time and time again to the point of becoming a cliche. Erotic themes were discussed and explored back when fandom was born, and most of the profitable and popular content creators within the community dabble in NSFW drawings/writings/etc. to some extent or another.

If anything, furry fandom being so open-minded towards people of all genders, kinks and sexual orientations should be considered its positive trait rather than something to debunk and feel guilty about - while there's a prominent problem with minors slipping in or some people making buttholes of themselves, for the most part it's still a friendly and inclusive community where everyone can open up and find some friends.

An additional unpopular opinion (related to stuff above) is that while I mostly respect Uncle Kage as a person, I think he does more harm than good as a "furry spokesperson" for the very reasons of being unnecessarily overprotective of fandom's image and trying to shoehorn particular ideas about it against other member's opinions; the fact that he's mostly talking about fursuiters and con-goers, who are already a huge source of furry fandom being misinterpreted by the media as "exclusively a bunch of weirdos doing dumb shit in animal suits", doesn't help in the slightest.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 9, 2019)

My Unpopular Opinons:

-In a system where full employment can't be guaranteed, peoples base of life shouldn't depend on having a job or not.
-Religious morals shouldn't be me made a foundation for laws.
-There aren't different races of Humans, just phenotypes that differ in appearance or cultural socialisation.
-Gender roles are just a construct of society that are subject to constant change over the course of history.
-Stem cell research should be allowed and founded by the government when it helps to end the menace of cancer, HIV and other major diseases, plaguing mankind.
-There is nothing like a natural hierarchy. No man or women is betten then any other. A King isn't better then a peasant. And even a God isn't greater then the smallest frection of it's creation.
-Sice every act of observation changes the properties of the observed subject, there never will be any real knowledge, just educated guesses forming our reality through common premisses.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

Pokemon is a game about slavery and murder for kids; Mario is insulting to a mature audience; Zelda is intellectually defunct and spiritually random; No More Heroes is the only video game that ever got anything right.


----------



## David Drake (Feb 9, 2019)

1. I love George Lucas' six-film Star Wars saga fairly equally, and find myself drawn more to the characters and themes in I-III. I also regard the Disney-produced material to be on par with the old Expanded Universe (some good ideas but with executions lacking an essential understanding of the tone and feel of the Lucas Six) and should be treated as such (not considered hard canon, but keep the parts you like if it doesn't contradict the Six).

2. I like mustard on my french fries.

3. I can't stand rap as a musical genre and only tolerate it when Weird Al does it. I've learned to respect it as an art form, but feel it's natural amelodic form makes it more like an evolution of beat poetry than truly music. Which one could argue is a thin line at best but still.

4. There's nothing wrong with anyone of any gender liking and having as much sex as they want as long as everyone involved is consenting, safe, respectful, and past puberty.

5. World of Warcraft needed to end the titular faction war at the end of Mists of Pandaria and had the Alliance and Horde form a peaceful union for the trials ahead. But only for characters who play that high level story - no retroactive changes for low-level characters.

6. There is nothing inherently wrong with a lootbox system in a video game provided: A. One can easily earn them for free through gameplay and payment is only needed for instant bulk, B. They contain nothing that actively helps you beat the game, and C. You have alternate means to earn the items in-game.

7. Final Fantasy IX is the best Final Fantasy game in terms of capturing everything that has made the series so popular and is probably the best starting point for people eager to get into the franchise over entires that are more popular but are either tonally or mechanically different.

8. You should watch the credits of any movie the first time you see it even if there's no stinger just out of respect for everyone who worked on it.

9. The stock market is a stupid game that ruins the lives of everyone except the biggest winners.

10. Seriously Jar Jar Binks is a precious cinnimon roll and I will fight you if you try to hurt my baby.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

David Drake said:


> 2. I like mustard on my french fries.


....

I will find you and put ketchup on your fries. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2019)

David Drake said:


> 3. I can't stand rap as a musical genre and only tolerate it when Weird Al does it. I've learned to respect it as an art form, but feel it's natural amelodic form makes it more like an evolution of beat poetry than truly music. Which one could argue is a thin line at best but still.
> /QUOTE]



We share this remarkably esoteric one, lol.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

Rap is the *only* genre of music.


----------



## David Drake (Feb 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> ....
> 
> I will find you and put ketchup on your fries. :V



I don't know whether to admonish this as a shitty and petty thing to do, or point out it won't even do much since I don't dislike ketchup.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

Bob Ross was a murderer.

"I'm not [against] hunting, only killing things for no reason."

As long as your having fun right?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

David Drake said:


> I don't know whether to admonish this as a shitty and petty thing to do, or point out it won't even do much since I don't dislike ketchup.


xD

Imagine being so damn petty you fly over the "pond" JUST to put ketchup on someone's fries. Not only put ketchup on someone's fries, but to make it ketchup with fries as opposed to fries with ketchup.


Spoiler: Pic related











Helloooo diabetes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2019)

David Drake said:


> I don't know whether to admonish this as a shitty and petty thing to do, or point out it won't even do much since I don't dislike ketchup.



Speaking of odd culinary attitudes, when I was in Canada I had to explain at a restaurant that bacon isn't a vegetable, so it shouldn't be in a vegetarian salad. x3


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

Teen Titans Go! is basically the modern day Marcel Duchamp.

Resident Evil Revelations is a brilliant critique on the state of modern survival horror.

Conservatism is the basis of imorrality, but Richard Nixon was a god among men.

Dr. Suess promoted fascism.

In Rainbows is an overrated LP.

DOOM 3 is an underrated video game.

Being a bartender is more noble than being a social worker.

Being a sculpist is more noble than being a painter.

Speakers are always better than headphones unless they're really expensive.

Gucci is still the shit.

Mac actually is better than PC.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 9, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I kinda see your point, but I don't get how it relates to non-handheld consoles - they aren't exactly known for "better graphics" anyway (that's PC market), and there's a crapton of "easy pre-order crap" all across gaming spectrum from smartphones and handhelds to home consoles and PCs. How console exclusives are scam is also alien to me - a lot of them are genuinely good after all


Ideally because handheld consoles like the Switch being a main example are portable.
The Xbox and Playstation are not. They may as well just be a weaker/non-up-gradable PC. Meaning people are just wasting their money on something that a PC could do, except the PC has much more uses aside from gaming.
Don't get me wrong, I'm well aware PC is expensive and if every console user jumped to PC there'd be a rocket of price going up since it might not meet their out of the blue demands.
I know there's alot of pre-order stuff and that's on a whole different level of hate, but most people make it exclusive to their consoles to lure people in to buy the console. Instead of ignoring said bait and making them keep the games to be open, they just instead waste their money on a console that'll be outdated within a year.
Stuff like phones are fine because they're portable. You can play them on the move, whereas an Xbox? No. Computer? No. Laptop? Yes(ish).
People tend to try and market consoles as "better and faster" than before and able to handle better graphics; Which in reality means "Hey, your old xbox is redundant, haha!"

tl;dr
Consoles are just a redundant hardware that'll be outdated almost instantly and lacks any other uses other than gaming and in some cases watching movies.

Most of this is just me wondering why people would buy the most inefficient hardware rather than something like a PC that can already do nearly everything.
At the end of the day, I guess I can't control where people throw their money.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

Console gaming is the purest form of artistic expression.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> You said he is a stray that you found on the street?
> 
> *Please get your dog checked at a vet.*  They will check his body for an identity chip so that they can confirm that he doesn't belong to a family that misses him, and they'll be able to check he has all of the shots he needs.
> 
> (It's also possible that his previous owners abandoned him on purpose and that criminal proceedings need to be brought against them.)



*My B, this was 5 years ago. *


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I hate mustard >:V



Damn.... A very unpopular opinion


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Cats are overrated.
> 
> Dogs rule, cats drool!



Cats are awesome. Dogs are waaaaay overrated (especially in the furry community)


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> Humans aren’t going to  escape extinction.



That’s a very scary thought...


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> My (harsh) unpopular opinions.
> Non-handheld consoles like Xbox and Playstation are just a scam on idiots who fall for easy pre-order crap / "console exclusive".
> People in games development have no idea what they're doing anymore and have a horrible mindset of "better graphics = best game." and so do the consumers who fall for that.
> Anyone who says stuff like "omg EA is so bad with lootboxes" but then go support EA games shouldn't be allowed an opinion on games anymore.



I’m a Nintendo fan all the way XD. Screw Xbox and PlayStation (I know that’s an unpopular opinion)


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *My B, this was 5 years ago. *



You did get the dog checked though right? Better late than never.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> You did get the dog checked though right? Better late than never.



*Yes we did. Hes currently assaulting me with his mlemmer while I'm laying on the couch. *


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Ideally because handheld consoles like the Switch being a main example are portable.
> The Xbox and Playstation are not. They may as well just be a weaker/non-up-gradable PC. Meaning people are just wasting their money on something that a PC could do, except the PC has much more uses aside from gaming.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm well aware PC is expensive and if every console user jumped to PC there'd be a rocket of price going up since it might not meet their out of the blue demands.
> I know there's alot of pre-order stuff and that's on a whole different level of hate, but most people make it exclusive to their consoles to lure people in to buy the console. Instead of ignoring said bait and making them keep the games to be open, they just instead waste their money on a console that'll be outdated within a year.
> ...


I'll throw in an unpopular opinion on my own, but "modern gaming-capable" PCs in themselves are pretty redundant - unless you're some sort of video editor or 3D sculptor, all that excessive RAM/VRAM/CPU power will be used solely for games anyway, and there's just not much in terms of "computer activities" that a sturdy 5-10 years old used $80 notebook can't handle. Which is kinda the point - a lot of people buy consoles because they already have working PCs, and doing an expensive full upgrade (which is often a necessity due to wide array of incompatibilities) will be redundant and unnecessary for them in itself. Not to mention not everyone wants to use Windows - if you're happy with gameless-but-otherwise-perfect Mac/Linux, why would you want to buy a pricey PC and adapt yourself to Windows just to play some games you can play on cheaper console?

As for exclusives, there's just a lot of advantages to making your game one. You can explore chosen console's hardware to its full potential, you can freely tinker with console-exclusive gimmicks (Sixaxis, HD rumble, motion controls, etc.) to make an unique experience, you can directly ask for support of Sony/Microsoft/Nintendo if you're lucky, you won't have to worry about porting it to other devices. Last point especially holds true, since porting stuff is very expensive, so only big budget companies can afford that (though situation improved a lot with advent of available multiplatform engines like Unity). Sure, there's a business side of it too, but saying it's just "a scammy bait to lure people" is less of an unpopular opinion and more of a lack of knowledge about how game development works.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I'll throw in an unpopular opinion on my own, but "modern gaming-capable" PCs in themselves are pretty redundant - unless you're some sort of video editor or 3D sculptor, all that excessive RAM/VRAM/CPU power will be used solely for games anyway, and there's just not much in terms of "computer activities" that a sturdy 5-10 years old used $80 notebook can't handle. Which is kinda the point - a lot of people buy consoles because they already have working PCs, and doing an expensive full upgrade (which is often a necessity due to wide array of incompatibilities) will be redundant and unnecessary for them in itself. Not to mention not everyone wants to use Windows - if you're happy with gameless-but-otherwise-perfect Mac/Linux, why would you want to buy a pricey PC and adapt yourself to Windows just to play some games you can play on cheaper console?
> 
> As for exclusives, there's just a lot of advantages to making your game one. You can explore chosen console's hardware to its full potential, you can freely tinker with console-exclusive gimmicks (Sixaxis, HD rumble, motion controls, etc.) to make an unique experience, you can directly ask for support of Sony/Microsoft/Nintendo if you're lucky, you won't have to worry about porting it to other devices. Last point especially holds true, since porting stuff is very expensive, so only big budget companies can afford that (though situation improved a lot with advent of available multiplatform engines like Unity). Sure, there's a business side of it too, but saying it's just "a scammy bait to lure people" is less of an unpopular opinion and more of a lack of knowledge about how game development works.



I sort of agree but what kind of 80 dollar laptop can play Resident Evil 2? That just makes no sense.

Oh I sort of see what you're saying. That would be fine if you just wanted to watch Netflix, stream music etc.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I mean, that's exactly my point - if you have a $80 laptop that does everything except games, you'll be better off just buying a console to play Resident Evil 2 instead of investing in a whole new gaming PC.



I don't know about that. PC's do actually grant more versatility in the form of modding and higher processing power. Yes it's more expensive, but thats sort of the way.

I also happen to find that the Nintendo Switch is really the only current gen console that isn't also fraught with problems. I agree that console gaming makes it easier to appreciate games the way they were intended, but they also come with issues that PC gaming just doesn't have, because you can always repair a PC. I agree that Windows is too arbitrary to be considered be facto.

Like for instance, if No More Heroes were ported to PC it would lose a certain amount of it's magic similar to how the PS3 version doesn't really feel right from an aesthetic point. Or how Fez was actualpy made more enjoyable just because the controller would change color, adding a lot to the games atmosphere. Stuff like that and motion controls, the Wii, etc. does actually make console gaming more appealing.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 9, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I don't know about that. PC's do actually grant more versatility in the form of modding and higher processing power. Yes it's more expensive, but thats sort of the way.
> 
> I also happen to find that the Nintendo Switch is really the only current gen console that isn't also fraught with problems. I agree that console gaming makes it easier to appreciate games the way they were intended, but they also come with issues that PC gaming just doesn't have, because you can always repair a PC. I agree that Windows is too arbitrary to be considered be facto.


I mostly agree. It's an acquired taste, really - if anything, consoles are better for people who like convenience and immediacy, while PC gaming is for more dedicated and willing to tinker with stuff for benefits of modding and advanced visuals. Both ways to enjoy games are perfectly valid on their own, and one doesn't make another "redundant" in any way.

As for issues, you're right, but there are also a lot of issues with PC games that don't appear on consoles - driver-specific crashes, OS incompatibilities, unfortunate BSODs, etc. Since console games are developed for one specific set of hardware in mind, you just won't encounter the "It works on that device but lags/crashes on this one" kind of error with consoles. Speaking shortly, PC's are easier to repair hardware, but consoles have less problems with software.

(Nintendo Switch rocks )


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

I have the greatest unpopular opinion of them all...

I love Nickleback. They are one of the only bands that have stayed rock and their new music is awesome. Fight me


----------



## CindyPig (Feb 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I have the greatest unpopular opinion of them all...
> 
> I love Nickleback. They are one of the only bands that have stayed rock and their new music is awesome. Fight me


Isn't Nickleback a metallic whale that tends to sink when in the water ?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I have the greatest unpopular opinion of them all...
> 
> I love Nickleback. They are one of the only bands that have stayed rock and their new music is awesome. Fight me



I'm sorry but that's just wrong. There are actually other rock bands that play rock music.

I mean it's up to you to like Nickelback, but are you really going to ignore the multitude of bands out there that are also playing rock, Many of which are still very popular? That really doesn't make sense and it sort of seems like you just don't have a very broad view of rock to begin with.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 9, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I don't know about that. PC's do actually grant more versatility in the form of modding and higher processing power. Yes it's more expensive, but thats sort of the way.
> 
> I also happen to find that the Nintendo Switch is really the only current gen console that isn't also fraught with problems. I agree that console gaming makes it easier to appreciate games the way they were intended, but they also come with issues that PC gaming just doesn't have, because you can always repair a PC. I agree that Windows is too arbitrary to be considered be facto.
> 
> Like for instance, if No More Heroes were ported to PC it would lose a certain amount of it's magic similar to how the PS3 version doesn't really feel right from an aesthetic point. Or how Fez was actualpy made more enjoyable just because the controller would change color, adding a lot to the games atmosphere. Stuff like that and motion controls, the Wii, etc. does actually make console gaming more appealing.



*And also PC has PC controls. I HATE playing any kind of shooter with console controls, I need a mouse. I mean Beat Saber alone is reason to play on PC. PC gets unlimited song modding while the PS4 version has like, 10-15 songs. *


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *And also PC has PC controls. I HATE playing any kind of shooter with console controls, I need a mouse. I mean Beat Saber alone is reason to play on PC. PC gets unlimited song modding while the PS4 version has like, 10-15 songs. *



Right because that's somehow a better way to play games, with a _keyboard_. That makes sense.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 9, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Right because that's somehow a better way to play games, with a _keyboard_. That makes sense.



*Well actually a mouse. *


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *Well actually a mouse. *



Only a mouse, like D4?


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I have the greatest unpopular opinion of them all...
> 
> I love Nickleback. They are one of the only bands that have stayed rock and their new music is awesome. Fight me


Commercial dad rock, that is  With Thee Oh Sees and King Gizzard blasting psychodelic drums on the left, IDLES and Parquet Courts rebelling with their punk rock on the right, and bands like Radiohead and Car Seat Headrest still getting weird with it in the front, the last thing rock needs for staying true is Nickelback.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

I miss Japandroids being good. Not really an unpopular opinion, but still. Also there is a new album by Vampire Weekend around the corner..


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 9, 2019)

To adress the pitbull discussion;
Pitbulls do not have locking jaws. That is a myth that has been disproven handily by veterinary science.

Pitbulls have less violent instincts than most small dogs.

Abuse is not what causes violent behavior in dogs alone. Dogs that are trained or socialised a certain way behave more violently towards humans or other dogs. My dogs are admittedly in need of training in regards to dog socialization, but the tiny part-chiwawa mut is the agressive one that will instigate shit. Part of this problem was a lack of socialization with other dogs, or guests, when they were growing up. The larger chow mix still meeds training, but is more comfortable around other people and animals as he was introduced to more of our friends and guests growing up.

Simply put, it's neither so simple as "pitbulls bad" or "abuse makes bad dogs". Pitbulls aren't particularly more dangerous than other dogs, and any dog poorly socialized can be violent towards other people or dogs. Conversly, well trained and socialized pitbulls and dogs in general are good boys, and it shouldn't require a special permit to own them.

On to my unpopular opinion;





Edit; If we want to use bite strength as a measure of dog safety, there are a lot more dogs than Pitbulls that would need to be regulated. 
Top 12 Dogs with the Strongest Bite | Pet Comments


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

Compelled speech is not only counterproductive, but against the very idea of freedom of expression and that of speech.


----------



## andoknee (Feb 9, 2019)

hot take: Scalies upset me a little bit. The lack of fur is unsettling


----------



## roughandshinny (Feb 9, 2019)

hotter take: scalies rise up!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> To adress the pitbull discussion;
> Pitbulls do not have locking jaws. That is a myth that has been disproven handily by veterinary science.
> 
> Pitbulls have less violent instincts than most small dogs.
> ...


Case in point: Cesar Milan.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

andoknee said:


> hot take: Scalies upset me a little bit. The lack of fur is unsettling



That's just racist.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 9, 2019)

roughandshinny said:


> hotter take: scalies rise up!



*Hottest take.

I am your king




 
*


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

Burger King is the King of crap.


----------



## andoknee (Feb 9, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> That's just racist.


I don't hate them. I just feel uncomfortable


----------



## roughandshinny (Feb 9, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *Hottest take.
> 
> I am your king
> 
> View attachment 54228 *


anoint me my King


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

andoknee said:


> I don't hate them. I just feel uncomfortable



That's what they all say.


----------



## andoknee (Feb 9, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *Hottest take.
> 
> I am your king
> 
> View attachment 54228 *


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

Respect is earned, never given.


----------



## andoknee (Feb 9, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> That's what they all say.


I'm sorry bud. I just feel like as a rodent it's a little hard


----------



## andoknee (Feb 9, 2019)

andoknee said:


> I'm sorry bud. I just feel like as a rodent it's a little hard


prey instinct y'know


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

andoknee said:


> prey instinct y'know



You also just quoted _yourself_.


----------



## andoknee (Feb 9, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> You also just quoted _yourself_.


Sorry, I'm kinda new to this


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> To adress the pitbull discussion;
> Pitbulls do not have locking jaws. That is a myth that has been disproven handily by veterinary science.
> 
> Pitbulls have less violent instincts than most small dogs.
> ...


I have a lot of respect for someone who sees pitbulls as dogs like any other, and not just violent beasts. Thank you for defending the breed of dog I've always loved.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

andoknee said:


> Sorry, I'm kinda new to this



You are new to a lot of things because you are still a child, and that's ok.


----------



## David Drake (Feb 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I have the greatest unpopular opinion of them all...
> 
> I love Nickleback. They are one of the only bands that have stayed rock and their new music is awesome. Fight me



Yes! Thank you! Nobody has ever given me a solid reason they're so disliked! I mean, they're far from my favorites, but I like them fine!


----------



## David Drake (Feb 9, 2019)

andoknee said:


> hot take: Scalies upset me a little bit. The lack of fur is unsettling





roughandshinny said:


> hotter take: scalies rise up!





FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *Hottest take.
> 
> I am your king
> 
> View attachment 54228 *




Hottest Take Infinity:

Scalies and Furries are the same thing. Anthro animals are anthro animals.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

The Boondocks is amazeballs, and a very self-aware series.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2019)

Last Post Wins is unwinnable


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> The Boondocks is amazeballs, and a very self-aware series.






Probably the best show on TV.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> To adress the pitbull discussion;
> Pitbulls do not have locking jaws. That is a myth that has been disproven handily by veterinary science.
> 
> Pitbulls have less violent instincts than most small dogs.
> ...



Again, I have a biased opinion because I was actually attacked by two(being honest). I think if you were hunted down by a pit bull you might think a little differently. These dogs were good dogs and had great owners. They had never attacked me before this incident. But somehow something clicked and I could see it in their eyes, they weren’t the dogs I knew anymore. Their instincts 100% kicked in and they hunted me down. All dogs are capable of this but pit bulls are huge dogs. 

From personal experience it was almost impossible to unlock their jaw. I actually had to physically beat the dogs to get them off of me. Eventually my jacket tore and I escaped. I feel there is a reason why pit bulls are known to kill more people than any other breed of dog in the U.S. When you hear about human-dog fatality it’s almost always a pit bull. There’s a reason for this that we shouldn’t ignore. I believe people should be able to own them but responsible people should only own them. A permit might ensure that they are given the proper training and socialization. Either that or a paper that says, “these dogs are trained and are sociable”.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Probably the best show on TV.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have a lot of respect for someone who sees pitbulls as dogs like any other, and not just violent beasts. Thank you for defending the breed of dog I've always loved.



I don’t think they are violent beasts. I think they have great qualities like any other dog. However, I don’t agree that everybody should be able to own one. An idiot that won’t take the time to train their dog shouldn’t have one. There are many reasons why pit bulls are banned in various countries. It’s because not everybody can handle them. All animals have instincts. We as human tend to put human characteristics on animals, but sometimes we need to think logically on why there are more fatalities with pit bulls than any other dog. We need to take that into consideration with these beautiful animals instead of ignoring it.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah I agree. Pitbull can not rap.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Probably the best show on TV.



I love the Boondocks! I wish this show would air now but this world couldn’t handle it.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Again, I have a biased opinion because I was actually attacked by two(being honest). I think if you were hunted down by a pit bull you might think a little differently. These dogs were good dogs and had great owners. They had never attacked me before this incident. But somehow something clicked and I could see it in their eyes, they weren’t the dogs I knew anymore. Their instincts 100% kicked in and they hunted me down. All dogs are capable of this but pit bulls are huge dogs.
> 
> From personal experience it was almost impossible to unlock their jaw. I actually had to physically beat the dogs to get them off of me. Eventually my jacket tore and I escaped. I feel there is a reason why pit bulls are known to kill more people than any other breed of dog in the U.S. When you hear about human-dog fatality it’s almost always a pit bull. There’s a reason for this that we shouldn’t ignore. I believe people should be able to own them but responsible people should only own them. A permit might ensure that they are given the proper training and socialization. Either that or a paper that says, “these dogs are trained and are sociable”.


Then the same permit would have to be required for any large dog, because they are just as likely given the same circumstances to fuck your shit up. 

Furthermore, because pitbulls are a stereotypical "violent dog", they are more likely to be used and trained by people seeking a dog for violence, often for personal protection. Pitbulls are so frequently involved in death and violence because when people look for a dog to commit death and violence, the pitbull has good physical attributes. But its temperment is no worse than that inately of other large dogs.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I don’t think they are violent beasts. I think they have great qualities like any other dog. However, I don’t agree that everybody should be able to own one. An idiot that won’t take the time to train their dog shouldn’t have one. There are many reasons why pit bulls are banned in various countries. It’s because not everybody can handle them. All animals have instincts. We as human tend to put human characteristics on animals but sometimes we need to think logically on why there are many fatalities with these beautiful animals.


That same line of reasoning can be applied to literally any breed of dog, be it chihuahua's or Great Danes. It's all about how you treat your dog, especially how you discipline and train it.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> That same line of reasoning can be applied to literally any breed of dog, be it chihuahua's or Great Danes. It's all about how you treat your dog, especially how you discipline and train it.



Yes but a Chihuahua can’t actually kill you XD. The thing about dog owners is that not all of them train their dogs! That’s my problem with pit bulls. They need to be trained by people who will take the time to train them.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Commercial dad rock, that is  With Thee Oh Sees and King Gizzard blasting psychodelic drums on the left, IDLES and Parquet Courts rebelling with their punk rock on the right, and bands like Radiohead and Car Seat Headrest still getting weird with it in the front, the last thing rock needs for staying true is Nickelback.



Radiohead isn’t rock. It’s electronica now. Nickleback is 100% rock. Listen to their new stuff. Still sounds like rock.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Yes but a Chihuahua can’t actually kill you XD. The thing about dog owners is that not all of them train their dogs! That’s my problem with pit bulls. They need to be trained by people who will take the time to train them.


That is a problem with the dog owners, not the dog itself. If an owner don't train and discipline their dog, their dog can quite easily become aggressive. Worst case scenario attack and even kill people. 

A chihuahua compared to a pitbull often can't kill because it's just a fucking barking rat. But given the right circumstances, a chihuahua can also kill. It's all about the owners/trainers.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I'm sorry but that's just wrong. There are actually other rock bands that play rock music.
> 
> I mean it's up to you to like Nickelback, but are you really going to ignore the multitude of bands out there that are also playing rock, Many of which are still very popular? That really doesn't make sense and it sort of seems like you just don't have a very broad view of rock to begin with.



I meant to say that they are one of the only popular bands that have stayed rock (sorry about that). A lot of popular bands have not stayed rock. Examples being Linkin Park, Paramore, Radiohead, Panic at the Disco ect.I grew up with Red Hot Chili Peppers, Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Papa Roach (nu-metal),The White Stripes, Queen of the Stone Age ect... What I listen to on the radio when it comes to pop has no rock. Nickleback is one of the only popular rock bands that have 100% stayed rock (no electronica). That and Red Hot Chili Peppers. They’re still rock.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I love the Boondocks! I wish this show would air now but this world couldn’t handle it.


Considering he's made comics mocking Trump by assosciating him with Uncle Ruckus....


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> That is a problem with the dog owners, not the dog itself. If an owner don't train and discipline their dog, their dog can quite easily become aggressive. Worst case scenario attack and even kill people.
> 
> A chihuahua compared to a pitbull often can't kill because it's just a fucking barking rat. But given the right circumstances, a chihuahua can also kill. It's all about the owners/trainers.



What’s crazy about pit bull owners though is that some (that I see) don’t train their dogs at all. The people I see who own pit bulls where I live are trailer trash or dudes that live in the ghetto. It’s like they have the pit bull only as a badge of honor (because they are big dogs).


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 9, 2019)

Nickelback fans are literally the craziest people.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Then the same permit would have to be required for any large dog, because they are just as likely given the same circumstances to fuck your shit up.
> 
> Furthermore, because pitbulls are a stereotypical "violent dog", they are more likely to be used and trained by people seeking a dog for violence, often for personal protection. Pitbulls are so frequently involved in death and violence because when people look for a dog to commit death and violence, the pitbull has good physical attributes. But its temperment is no worse than that inately of other large dogs.



Which is why they need responseable owners only (not idiots who refuse to train their dog or use them for violence).


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> Nickelback fans are literally the craziest people.



I’ve never met another  Nickleback fan before so I’m the only crazy one I know.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> What’s crazy about pit bull owners though is that some (that I see) don’t train their dogs at all. The people I see who own pit bulls where I live are trailer trash or dudes that live in the ghetto. It’s like they have the pit bull only as a badge of honor (because they are big dogs).


Because poor people use them as a home security system. Hence why the tend to be more violent. Not out of natural instinct, but because they have been socialized to be violent towards intruders.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 9, 2019)

Unpopular opinions?

-I don't like Pokemon;
-I really dislike anime;
-I think DC movies, especially Batman, are overrated and silly;
-Truthfully - I love Instagram, and I love following stupidly rich and "fake"people, looking at photos where they bathe in the carnal, opulence and overpriced shiny stuff. I love vanity;
-I loathe Rick and Morty.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Which is why they need responseable owners only (not idiots who refuse to train their dog or use them for violence).


Again, the same could be said for any big dog.

Hell, fucking Dalmatians are more agressive by nature.
pethelpful.com: 10 Most Aggressive Dog Breeds: Temperament Ratings and Information

Not to mention German Shepherds, whom are adorable fluff babies.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Because poor people use them as a home security system. Hence why the tend to be more violent. Not out of natural instinct, but because they have been socialized to be violent towards intruders.



Maybe the solution should be only people with income higher than $30,000 a year should own them so they won’t be used as little security systems. But for me personally,  that doesn’t explain why two well behaved pit bulls hunted me down. It wasn’t their temperament from what I gathered (they were social animals). It was like a switch went off and their instinct came out for no reason. It’s something I can’t even describe (you would have to personally see it). Both their eyes changed, they were not the same dogs. The best way I can put it is it was like they were possessed. The next day when I walked by them from school, they were back to normal.It made me realize how quick instincts can take over an animal.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Again, the same could be said for any big dog.
> 
> Hell, fucking Dalmatians are more agressive by nature.
> pethelpful.com: 10 Most Aggressive Dog Breeds: Temperament Ratings and Information
> ...



Personally I believe all dogs that can do significant damage should be trained.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

David Drake said:


> Hottest Take Infinity:
> 
> Scalies and Furries are the same thing. Anthro animals are anthro animals.



I had no idea scalies had a name.


----------



## Frost Life (Feb 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Personally I believe all dogs that can do significant damage should be trained.



What's your definition of significant damage? Not arguing, just curious.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Frost Life said:


> What's your definition of significant damage? Not arguing, just curious.



Something that can actually kill you (like two pit bulls).


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2019)

I checked and there is literature discussing dog aggression; so maybe we should all read it to have a better informed discussion. x3 
From what I can gather so far children under 12 are the most likely victims of fatal dog attacks, so a discussion about which dog breeds or dog training methods are safest, would probably have to prioritise children's wellbeing. 

(my personal inclination is always surprise that anybody would choose to bye a dog breed reputed for dangerous behaviour anyway- especially ugly breeds ;D )


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 9, 2019)

Smh...

The whole point of a unpopular opinions thread is to share yours while hearing others...

I don't think OP asked for you to defend it.

Country music is bland and repetitive...


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 9, 2019)

I feel that pet ownership is inherently immoral or at least irresponsible.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Ramjet556 said:


> Smh...
> 
> The whole point of a unpopular opinions thread is to share yours while hearing others...
> 
> ...



I think it’s okay to debate in this forum too. I think it’s fun.

All music is repetitive but I agree, country music is also very repetitive.


----------



## Aznig (Feb 9, 2019)

I think that a lot of traditions are ridiculous, need to be thrown out, or even get in the way of progress.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2019)

I like the taste of vegetables.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Aznig said:


> I think that a lot of traditions are ridiculous, need to be thrown out, or even get in the way of progress.



Yeah traditions are stupid (especially with marriage). I think wearing a ring, getting your spouse to change her name ect... is really stupid.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Pogo said:


> I like the taste of vegetables.



Unpopular but very healthy


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

Another unpopular opinion: Trump 2020.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 9, 2019)

I actually like the movie Cloverfield


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I actually like the movie Cloverfield


Nooooooo XD 
It’s okay I won’t judge you. It is a super unpopular opinion though


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2019)

Despite my generally friendly, encouraging, nature, I guess I'll have to haul out with a few unpopular opinions, and various grievances about 'people these days' 

1. People don't read enough. They spend too much time watching You-Tube, on their phones, and not enough time reading books, whether fiction, non fiction or otherwise.

2. People don't get outside as much as they should, whether in the city, suburbs or rural areas; more and more people seem to stay in, and not interact as much in public, social, spaces, or even enjoy things like long walks, whether in the city or the forest. They're lazy, and increasingly insular.

3. 99% of anime bores me to tears, as do 99% of superhero movies; bombastic special effects and all this CGI stuff annoy me.

4. There is a definite lack of freedom in the era of Smartphones and cell-phones, and in how one is always able to be reached, or with the expectation that they _can_ be reached, or communicate wherever, with whomever. There was a certain peace to just being alone with one's thoughts, and not being expected to have a mobile device, to be able to just have one's hands empty and pockets lighter, arms swinging along at one's sides, empty handed, focused on the here and now around you.

...I could go on, though there is certainly a way in which I miss the pre-internet-pre-mobile age; we seem better connected, and yet, more alone, and even farther apart.


----------



## Frost Life (Feb 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I actually like the movie Cloverfield



How could you... I didn't like the movie but I liked the series.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 9, 2019)

Simo said:


> Despite my generally friendly, encouraging, nature, I guess I'll have to haul out with a few unpopular opinions, and various grievances about 'people these days'
> 
> 1. People don't read enough. They spend too much time watching You-Tube, on their phones, and not enough time reading books, whether fiction, non fiction or otherwise.
> 
> ...



Yes but do you like big butts?


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> Yes but do you like big butts?



As a matter of fact..no! I like smol ones  But I guess that's personal preference...


----------



## Purple Jackal (Feb 9, 2019)

I like US chocolate more than euro chocolate.

I find female canines/felines anthro gross with big breasts with heavy fur coat. 

I find non-audiophiles more annoying and snobbish. Casual audiophiles are a thing.  

Bitter furs are worse than any hater

Exotic Drugs like datura/DPH can be safely done Recreationally. Having a room full of hyperrealistic people to talk too that aren't real sounds more cool than weird colours/shapes of any psychedelic.  

There no reason why MP3 should be a thing in 2019. A 200gb micro sd can got for £50 on amazon enough for CD quality lossless music. Kinda defeats the purpose of lossy if 320k is needed to nearly match CD on sound.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I checked and there is literature discussing dog aggression; so maybe we should all read it to have a better informed discussion. x3
> From what I can gather so far children under 12 are the most likely victims of fatal dog attacks, so a discussion about which dog breeds or dog training methods are safest, would probably have to prioritise children's wellbeing.
> 
> (my personal inclination is always surprise that anybody would choose to bye a dog breed reputed for dangerous behaviour anyway- especially ugly breeds ;D )


The big thing is dogs experience similar emotions to humans but express it differently, so much so that humans fail to understand many of the tells for emotions like fear, anxiet, or the resultant anger until its gotten to the point dogs normally use violence in the wild. Kids are especially bad at respecting boundaries with animals, and dogs often have enough of their bullshit or are even scared by kids to the point of lashing out. 

This isn't really a problem with the dog per-se, and in many cases otherwise well behaved dogs have been pestered to the point of biting. Parents often blame this on the whole "the dog snapped and its instincts kicked in" because it excuses them and their children of any wrongdoing or lackluster parenting. 

Never leave kids alone with large dogs, or any other pet capable of killing/maiming them. Kids will gleefully harass animals and trample their boundaries of safety.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 10, 2019)

Pineapple does NOT go on pizza. If you enjoy pineapple on pizza, I don't know you anymore. :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Pineapple does NOT go on pizza. If you enjoy pineapple on pizza, I don't know you anymore. :V


I unliked this post so I can like it twice 

Online privacy is overrated and people who want to protect you from "evil corporations" like Google are in the way of progress.
I can now pay with my phone! The cashier saw what I bought, everyone around me saw what I bought, so why would I care that Google knows what I bought?


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 10, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Pineapple does NOT go on pizza. If you enjoy pineapple on pizza, I don't know you anymore. :V



*IT'S A-NOT A PIZZA!*


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 10, 2019)

Pogo said:


> I like the taste of vegetables.


Personally I like the taste of broccoli...... :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 10, 2019)

No, companies are not your friend, and neither is your government. No body, institution, government or company should ever hold too much power, or they will use that power and wield it against you as history again and again have shown. I am against any form of censorship in a free and open society, be it from the government and private entities alike, and companies should be punished for banning people from using their platform and/or services who don't break their Code of Conduct/Terms of Service.

*Another opinion:* Being pro gun control(if not fully abolishing guns) and only want the police to have them, but at the same time calling the government fascist is utterly fucking moronic and cognitively dissonant. Any fascistic government would take away your rights to speak your mind and to defend and protect yourself as fascism's worst enemy is people's right to bear arms and the right to speak their mind and criticize without government interference. It's like handing a weapon to someone whom you claim will murder you, making yourself defenseless in the process. I cannot fathom this level of cognitive dissonance.

*Third opinion:* Gun control doesn't work, at least not as intended/wanted. Especially not in a country where guns are abundant in the first place(want a good example? Switzerland). You don't reduce gun crime by taking away legal means for innocent civilians and citizens to protect and defend themselves and their loved ones. Criminals do not care about the law, and it's not that hard to find dealers on the street who will sell you a 9mm Glock(with some ammo to go with it) for a couple hundred, if not for a grand. You can take away the tool, but the _*intent* _will still be there. If you do not deal with the intent, you will end up with the same result over and over again. A gun is nothing but a tool, and doesn't kill anyone. It's the person behind the tool you need to focus on.

*Fourth opinion:* Mental health is alpha and omega when it comes to the well-being of people, and should be taken way more seriously. I live in a country where mental health is taken seriously, although we're still lacking in some areas and there are always things that can be improved upon. Any happy population will understand that their needs, worries and issues are being met with seriousness and a willingness to help resolve them as best as possible. Even if you don't find much of a solution, the mere willingness to be met with seriousness and working actively with citizens can and will have a positive effect. Sometimes the placebo effect alone is enough.

You need to think long-term, and not be afraid to face your problems/issues. Do not sacrifice your long-term happiness and well-being for feeling a little better in the short-term, as that is the worst you can do not only for yourself but for those around you. You need to be healthy and stable mentally lest you want people to not wanting to be around you. A person is often defined by how they deal with problems/issues in their lives, and if they deal with their problems/issues properly, they are unconsciously leading by example by defeating their inner demons.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 10, 2019)

Most closed species that are hybrids aren't original.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The big thing is dogs experience similar emotions to humans but express it differently, so much so that humans fail to understand many of the tells for emotions like fear, anxiet, or the resultant anger until its gotten to the point dogs normally use violence in the wild. Kids are especially bad at respecting boundaries with animals, and dogs often have enough of their bullshit or are even scared by kids to the point of lashing out.
> 
> This isn't really a problem with the dog per-se, and in many cases otherwise well behaved dogs have been pestered to the point of biting. Parents often blame this on the whole "the dog snapped and its instincts kicked in" because it excuses them and their children of any wrongdoing or lackluster parenting.
> 
> Never leave kids alone with large dogs, or any other pet capable of killing/maiming them. Kids will gleefully harass animals and trample their boundaries of safety.



I wasn’t even near the dogs though. The dogs found me from half a mile away. I wasn’t antagonizing the dogs or anything because I wasn’t near them at all. This was the dogs instincts. You were not there to see it. I love animals but we can’t put human characteristics on them like “oh this poor animal was emotional” or “it’s the child’s fault for being close to it”. I wasn’t even close to it. I was half a mile away when these dogs ran up to me and tried to kill me. The look in those pit bulls eyes were like it was attacking a small animal because instincts took over. Humans and animals are different. Yes dogs can be emotional but some of them can also have that flutter of instinct to attack an animal smaller than them from instinct instilled from years of biology.

I could of reported them and got them put to sleep (just being honest) if I thought they attacked me for any other reason. I chose not to. Something in them took over and I can’t blame the dogs personally for that. I blame their instincts, and I blame their owners for letting their dogs have the opportunity to get to me from half a mile away. Again, I wasn’t harasssing these animals. I was walking to the school bus far away from them (half a mile away). I wasn’t a loud kid. I was autistic and extremely quite as I walked calmly to the school bus. You can’t blame me as a child for getting attacked by two animals that I wasn’t messing with. 

People are so quick to blame the human or the child, but sometimes things aren’t so easy until you actually see what instincts do to an animal. Humans have instincts as well because we are animals ourselves. For example, they say to never go and save a person who is drowning because the person who is drowning will instinctly latch onto anything and drown you too. There’s a real video on YouTube (don’t watch it)  that shows a couple on their honeymoon in a small pond together (they can’t swim). They were both in the shallow end, but the husband falls into a pit underneath the water and he instinctly snatches his wife as he was drowning. She tries to calm him down and get away from him but he refuses to let go of her due to his instinct to latch onto something. She almost gets away but he snatches her by the arm and he ends up unintentially drowning them both. It’s one of those videos that makes you realize that sometimes we are only animals driven by an instinct to live.

Do I hate the husband that was drowning for unintentionally drowning both of them? Of course not because I know that no matter how calmly his wife tried to speak to him, his instinct took over and he was no longer in control. He wasn’t trying to kill his wife or him, he was just trying not to drown. The latching instinct was instilled by years of evolution just like with dogs  getting hyped up over small animals down. That’s why I think you should still be cautious around any animal that has full instinct kicking in. Just like with the man, no matter how emotional you try to be with him, when his instincts kicked in it was over. No matter how much the owner screamed for the dogs to get off of me, when the instincts kicked in it was over. 

It is something you will never be able to understand until you go though it, until you actually see it or go through it.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> No, companies are not your friend, and neither is your government. No body, institution, government or company should ever hold too much power, or they will use that power and wield it against you as history again and again have shown. I am against any form of censorship in a free and open society, be it from the government and private entities alike, and companies should be punished for banning people from using their platform and/or services who don't break their Code of Conduct/Terms of Service.
> 
> *Another opinion:* Being pro gun control(if not fully abolishing guns) and only want the police to have them, but at the same time calling the government fascist is utterly fucking moronic and cognitively dissonant. Any fascistic government would take away your rights to speak your mind and to defend and protect yourself as fascism's worst enemy is people's right to bear arms and the right to speak their mind and criticize without government interference. It's like handing a weapon to someone whom you claim will murder you, making yourself defenseless in the process. I cannot fathom this level of cognitive dissonance.
> 
> ...



The gun control...... I actually agree with you. In all honesty being near a loved one who owns a gun makes me feel very safe. My grandfather owns a gun legally and he walks around with it 24-7 because you never know what people will do out in the world. When we go to the store I know that he’ll protect us if something goes wrong (like if the place was robbed).People will never understand that feeling of security until you or a loved one actually own one. 

Mental health is super important and I wish people didn’t neglect it also.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2019)

We've had 'unpopular opinion' threads in the past and they usually devolve into policy arguments, by the way.
People perceive them as an opportunity to voice very strong political opinions, or to get away with saying awful things about other people, without any consequences.

I kinda get the feeling this thread is going that way already.

Maybe we can all agree that the kinds of unpopular opinions we should voice should be things like 'I like pineapple on pizza', rather than political positions.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 10, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Pineapple does NOT go on pizza. If you enjoy pineapple on pizza, I don't know you anymore. :V


Oh hell no! You did not just say that shit again! >:V


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> We've had 'unpopular opinion' threads in the past and they usually devolve into policy arguments, by the way.
> People perceive them as an opportunity to voice very strong political opinions, or to get away with saying awful things about other people.
> 
> I kinda get the feeling this thread is going that way already.



I actually haven’t seen anything too bad yet. I know gun control is something people cringe at but it’s an interesting discussion. 

I think deep down people think things that they are too ashamed to say in the real world. I’m always curious what those things are. The pineapple pizza got to me though. I didn’t realize how many people actually hated it XD


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh hell no! You did not just say that shit again! >:V



I know pineapples are delicious. They can go on anything XD. But the person who wrote that had a big unpopular opinion.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2019)

Know what's better than pineapple on pizza? Jalapeno peppers!!


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Purple Jackal said:


> I like US chocolate more than euro chocolate.
> 
> I find female canines/felines anthro gross with big breasts with heavy fur coat.
> 
> ...



U.S chocolate is the best (hands down). 

I’ve never met a bitter fur yet. Also MP3 still exists XD?


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Know what's better than pineapple on pizza? Jalapeno peppers!!



Yes! Jalapeños are actually listed as my favorite food on Furry Affinity XD (no joke)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2019)

I guess all those Trump supporters are starting to regret their decisions now that they are getting their taxes done. A lot smaller returns for those getting one, and a lot having to actually pay more.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh hell no! You did not just say that shit again! >:V


Hell yeah I did!

You and me, my apartment at 6pm. Bring Smash. It's time we settle this once and for all. Last time we just ended up falling asleep on the couch. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 10, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Hell yeah I did!
> 
> You and me, my apartment at 6pm. Bring Smash. It's time we settle this once and for all. Last time we just ended up falling asleep on the couch. :V


You better be there! If you loose you have to eat a pizza with EXTRA pineapples.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You better be there! If you loose you have to eat a pizza with EXTRA pineapples.


It's MY bloody apartment, bruh....Wait. EXTRA pineapple..?

Oh, you're SO on! if I win you pay for a Meat Lover's pizza.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You better be there! If you loose you have to eat a pizza with EXTRA pineapples.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

About the pit bulls, here's an unpopular opinion but it's one that I know is right and that no one has the guts or ethical understanding to say. The dogs should have been put down and their owners taken to prison. End of story.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 10, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> It's MY bloody apartment, bruh....Wait. EXTRA pineapple..?
> 
> Oh, you're SO on! if I win you pay for a Meat Lover's pizza.


Deal! Loser also has to give the delivery guy a tip even if he shows up late.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Deal! Loser also has to give the delivery guy a tip even if he shows up late.


Deal! How much of a tip tho? 20% of the cost of the pizza+delivery? Either way, we're getting pizza. 

Great, I am getting hungry now.. :V


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Gun control = Fun control

I kid, sort of. Actually I feel like people with mental disabilities should absolutely have the right to own a firearm, in some cases even more so than someone who is mentally fit. These people have a right to defend themselves.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Obviously I'm not going to argue with anyone about these points because I am 100 percent right.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Just like that young woman and hero with schizophrenia who bought a firearm and shot her father dead. Even with schizophrenia she would not have done that if he were not a very dangerous man. There is no telling how many lives were actually saved by that. That young woman is not in prison but being taken care of and treated very well. That's a good example of how things should be handled.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Basically control your animals or go to jail and more gun control in the form of more freedom to buy guns. Peace out yall.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> Gun control = Fun control
> 
> I kid, sort of. Actually I feel like people with mental disabilities should absolutely have the right to own a firearm, in some cases even more so than someone who is mentally fit. These people have a right to defend themselves.



I technically have a disability (I’m autistic). I totally believe I should have a right to own a gun. I remember hearing this girl at my college talk about gun control and mentioned that the Parkand shooter was autistic thus autistic people shouldn’t be allowed to own guns. I asked her if she knew what autism was. She did not XD 

When people hear mental disability they automatically think of “crazy” which should not be the case. But do I think all people with all mental disabilities should have guns? Hell no. A person that is mentally unwell and shows extreme aggression should not have a gun (like the Parkland shooter, he was extremely mentally unstable and people ignored the signs). The problem is, how do we distinguish those who are mentally unwell and unstable from those with minor mental disabilities like type 1 autism, ADHD ect...?


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I guess all those Trump supporters are starting to regret their decisions now that they are getting their taxes done. A lot smaller returns for those getting one, and a lot having to actually pay more.



To this day I cannot believe that our candidates were so bad. It was either Trump or Hilary and in all honesty I think they are both bad people (morally). How did we as a nation result to two children fighting to be president? I’ll never understand that. I didn’t vote. I don’t regret not voting XD


ZeroVoidTime said:


> Personally I like the taste of broccoli...... :3



You know what.... me too. Never admitted it though XD


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow how did it do that? It made it in one comment XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2019)

I prefer digimon to pokémon.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I prefer digimon to pokémon.


HERETIC! *blam* /joke /sarcasm (Though I do like pokemon more than digimon whatever floats your boat. )
Speaking of heretics I like both Warhammer 40000 and Marvel Universe.......... *blam* (Apparently the 40K fandom hates Marvel related property do to one of the writers hating the superhero genre and the fact WAR 40K has no movie adaptation at all.)


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I prefer digimon to pokémon.



Damn... very unpopular but my little bro is the same way. He loves digimon way more.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I technically have a disability (I’m autistic). I totally believe I should have a right to own a gun. I remember hearing this girl at my college talk about gun control and mentioned that the Parkand shooter was autistic thus autistic people shouldn’t be allowed to own guns. I asked her if she knew what autism was. She did not XD
> 
> When people hear mental disability they automatically think of “crazy” which should not be the case. But do I think all people with all mental disabilities should have guns? Hell no. A person that is mentally unwell and shows extreme aggression should not have a gun (like the Parkland shooter, he was extremely mentally unstable and people ignored the signs). The problem is, how do we distinguish those who are mentally unwell and unstable from those with minor mental disabilities like type 1 autism, ADHD ect...?



Exactly right. Exactly.

No one can make that distinction. Mental illness is not a precursor to murder. It is a lack of ethics.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

I do not believe that a more severe mental illness should be grounds to prevent a person from being able to defend themselves. If anything the opposite is true. The only safe way to prevent evil people from committing acts like the Parkland shooting is to *sigh* shoot them.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

I also can not buy a firearm because I am on disability due to epilepsy which is not a mental illness but a physical illness. I do plan to continue learning a martial art as soon as I am able.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> I also can not buy a firearm because I am on disability due to epilepsy which is not a mental illness but a physical illness. I do plan to continue learning a martial art as soon as I am able.



Wow I’m sorry to hear that. Epilepsy is pretty brutal. Martial arts is a great way to protect yourself. I feel like not enough people give it a chance.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

I just feel very bad for the people who have used their firearms to prevent violent acts rather than to cause them who would be otherwise be in danger if they were not being taken care of during the aftermath in a proper medical facility.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Wow I’m sorry to hear that. Epilepsy is pretty brutal. Martial arts is a great way to protect yourself. I feel like not enough people give it a chance.



Yes. Taekwondo has been an enormous boost to my mood since I started to have seizures at a very young age around 4-5 years old. It has also given me respect for myself, for my peers, and for the human body which can do far more than people give it credit. However I can not drive so that's kind of a bummer.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah I know I'm sort of known for taking these controversial stances. It's sort of how I do.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> Yes. Taekwondo has been an enormous boost to my mood since I started to have seizures at a very young age around 4-5 years old. It has also given me respect for myself, for my peers, and for the human body which can do far more than people give it credit. However I can not drive so that's kind of a bummer.



If it makes you feel better I don’t even have a drivers lisense. Perhaps you could live in the city where you can ride subways ect.That can be an alternative. Unpopular opinion- city life can be awesome. The suburbs are overrated.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2019)

@Jane Hollywood You can edit previous posts to add new information to them, in order to avoid posting twice in a row. 

There's a little button with 'edit' written on it at the bottom left of all posts you make.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> If it makes you feel better I don’t even have a drivers lisense. Perhaps you could live in the city where you can ride subways ect.That can be an alternative. Unpopular opinion- city life can be awesome. The suburbs are overrated.



Oh I know. I sort of fell in love with San Francisco while I was there for 2 weeks. It was scary sure, but you can go wherever you want on a 2 or 3 dollar bus ticket and the feeling of being surrounded by so much life and progressive politics is very humbling.



Fallowfox said:


> @Jane Hollywood You can edit previous posts to add new information to them, in order to avoid posting twice in a row.
> 
> There's a little button with 'edit' written on it at the bottom left of all posts you make.



I'm on my phone.. Sorry about that. It's just tedious and it's sort of already difficult just to use the keypad.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> Oh I know. I sort of fell in love with San Francisco while I was there for 2 weeks. It was scary sure, but you can go wherever you want on a 2 or 3 dollar bus ticket and the feeling of being surrounded by so much life and progressive politics is very humbling.



Yeah San Frinsisco is beautiful.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 10, 2019)

Another unpopular opinion- Waffles covered in hot sauce,syrup and butter is awesome. People should give it a chance.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

I've always wanted to try one of those habanero donuts. I've seen them in newspaper ads but never actually went to the place that had them.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 10, 2019)

Unpopular opinions? I want a flat tax rate.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2019)

Ghengis Khan has the most attractive pair of buttocks in central Asia.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 10, 2019)

This. Is. Delicious.







Milk + cereal flour


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> This. Is. Delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm more into that bowl because it looks like Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I prefer digimon to pokémon.



Agreed. Pokemon always struck me as a rather transparent, threadbare marketing scheme. Gotta buy it all! Clever, but I never related to the show.


----------



## Aznig (Feb 10, 2019)

Vegan/vegetarian alternatives taste really good and are sometimes _better _than the non-vegan dish.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Aznig said:


> Vegan/vegetarian alternatives taste really good and are sometimes _better _than the non-vegan dish.



That probably should be in popular opinions.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 10, 2019)

roughandshinny said:


> hotter take: scalies rise up!


Preach!
We've been called handbags long enough, it's time to rise up!


----------



## Aznig (Feb 10, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> That probably should be in popular opinions.



I mean, if I were to ask everyone here whether they think real or vegan bacon is better, I’m fairly sure that most would say real bacon lol


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Aznig said:


> I mean, if I were to ask everyone here whether they think real or vegan bacon is better, I’m fairly sure that most would say real bacon lol



Yeah but that's bacon though. That's an unfair comparison.


----------



## Filter (Feb 11, 2019)

The '90s weren't all that great.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 11, 2019)

A few more unpopular opinions:

-I like gym bros, and people who spend a lot of time in the gym working out, and watching what they eat;
-Looks really matter to me, when it comes to being with someone as a couple/date;
-I don't give a hecc about politics and in my mind, it makes no difference who's in charge. As long as they don't send me to war;
-I prefer the so called "fake nice" people than the "real" but nasty ones. It's called having manners and being polite, not "fake";
-I see no reason why men shouldn't wear make-up if they feel like it. Too bad I live in a country where doing that might have severe consequences.
-Money buys happiness.


----------



## Purple Jackal (Feb 11, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> U.S chocolate is the best (hands down).
> 
> I’ve never met a bitter fur yet. Also MP3 still exists XD?



I love how cream isn't the focus. Even UK mars stuff still keep's the US edge.

By people who are insecure over there use of streaming services. Ogg/AAC sounds like shit for noisy music samples even at 256kbps, While MP3 needs 320k just to sound clear because its so outdated. They don't hold up on high end headphones and amp. They sound like the hipsters who defend Vinyl/tape.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 11, 2019)

Rimna said:


> A few more unpopular opinions:
> 
> -I like gym bros, and people who spend a lot of time in the gym working out, and watching what they eat;
> -Looks really matter to me, when it comes to being with someone as a couple/date;
> ...



Men technically wore makeup first (before women) in ancient times. Let them wear it again if they want.

Yeah I’d rather somebody be fake nice to me than be a real jerk any day. 

I think deep down many people do believe looks matter but out of social pressure they lie and say they don’t XD 

Also the sending to war stuff, I hate being female (the physical pain sucks really bad), but I’m glad I don’t have that looming threat of being drafted like men do. I think someday it will happen to both sexes but for right now I’m safe as a female. I actually don’t believe in drafts for either sex. It’s unfair and only creates a military that doesn’t want to be there. I wish the whole threat of draft would end.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 11, 2019)

Filter said:


> The '90s weren't all that great.



Very unpopular opinion XD but it’s understandable. I think people remember the cartoons,toys and music but nothing else from the 90s. A lot of stuff went wrong in the 90s.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Men technically wore makeup first (before women) in ancient times. Let them wear it again if they want.
> 
> Yeah I’d rather somebody be fake nice to me than be a real jerk any day.
> 
> ...



About the physical pain, yes it does suck, but it's also why (and here's where im about to really unpopular) why we are superior.

Also I say wear the makeup, even if it's dangerous. Be bold. Live dangerously. Set a good example. Martyrdom is an attractive feature on a man.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Feb 11, 2019)

- I don't care about mainstream pop culture any more
- i'm indifferent with the pretty boy look
- getting married is overrated
- A cups are my limit when it comes to small breast. i'm not into this dfc meme that's been going on in some circles
- most military shooters suck, triple aaa in general actually
- vanilla sex and other vanilla fetishes bore me to tears
- nolgastia is blinding us as a culture
- capitalism is flawed. want creativity to not me undermine? change into a new economic model
- most fursonas are kinda boring personally. i wanna see more interesting choices be popular
- felines > canines
- dogs > wolves


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

Men are animals. They're amoral and stupid. There are exceptions, but only due to being self aware.

My experiences with men are almost universally negative. They really just want to create suffering.






These two are probably the only good guys left. At least Killer Mike is.



Spoiler



I love Killer Mike.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

Gosh I'm just sick of them. Ugh.

Thats it. From now on I'm a nun.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 11, 2019)

*normal opinions*
- i more often than not dislike obscure species sonas. i much prefer seeing a creative take on a popular species than a boring take on an obscure species and slapping a "creative" sticker on it just because they decided to turn an ugly species into a sona
- i hate mexican food and chinese food
- tea is bad
- DBS is an embarrassment to the DB franchise and i wish it wasn't canon...but i still enjoy it.
- the overly enthusiastic and cutesie/flirty personality of the typical furry is seriously off-putting.
- pepsi is infinitely better than coke.
- politics doesn't matter to me and never will.
- i'm straight-edge and i judge people super negatively if they drink or smoke.
*edgy opinions*
- it's possible to be happy living in a completely isolated day-to-day environment with no social ties, and in my opinion, more beneficial than a social lifestyle.
- although i'd never encourage it in the slightest, i don't believe suicide is something to be guilty over.
- positivity is extremely irritating to me and i see it as a mental distraction for a variety of reasons.
- recreational drugs of any sort are extremely irritating to me and i see it as a mental distraction for a variety of reasons.
-  therapy of any sort is extremely irritating to me and i see it as a mental distraction for a variety of reasons.
- it's very possible to train yourself to not need friends or family as a human being through mental conditioning.
- i instantaneously despise those who conduct a public display of positivity.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> *normal opinions*
> - i more often than not dislike obscure species sonas. i much prefer seeing a creative take on a popular species than a boring take on an obscure species and slapping a "creative" sticker on it just because they decided to turn an ugly species into a sona
> - i hate mexican food and chinese food
> - tea is bad
> ...



So basically you are straight edge. You did say Pepsi was better than Coke.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 11, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> So basically you are straight edge.


yeah could've narrowed it down there.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> yeah could've narrowed it down there.



It's good. I actually agree with most of what you said.

Mexican food is amazing though.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 11, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> It's good. I actually agree with most of what you said.
> 
> Mexican food is amazing though.


i'm not sure what it is about it, but it makes me physically ill just being in the presence of it. it's odd.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 12, 2019)

I like the final fantasy 13 trilogy

Fight me


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Feb 12, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> - i more often than not dislike obscure species sonas. i much prefer seeing a creative take on a popular species than a boring take on an obscure species and slapping a "creative" sticker on it just because they decided to turn an ugly species into a sona



are bugs ugly to you? jokes aside, i can understand that. i don't mind seeing more interesting takes on overdone sona ideas. it only becomes problem when every fox sona looks like clones of each other not to mention that foxes can be in different colors besides red and white.  same could be said for wolves and dogs but it's of a problem. personally, i want to see some more interesting additions to the fandom that shiting on people who refuse to be jsut a dog or a cat.

it's kinda why i choose to be a honey badger. it's still a mammal at the end of the day while not sacrificing good design. again, i don't mind canines and felines, i just find them boring compared to reptiles, birds, fish and arthropods.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2019)

All people with legs are secretly evil.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 12, 2019)

Suda51 is a god dang genius.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 12, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> are bugs ugly to you? jokes aside, i can understand that. i don't mind seeing more interesting takes on overdone sona ideas. it only becomes problem when every fox sona looks like clones of each other not to mention that foxes can be in different colors besides red and white.  same could be said for wolves and dogs but it's of a problem. personally, i want to see some more interesting additions to the fandom that shiting on people who refuse to be jsut a dog or a cat.
> 
> it's kinda why i choose to be a honey badger. it's still a mammal at the end of the day while not sacrificing good design. again, i don't mind canines and felines, i just find them boring compared to reptiles, birds, fish and arthropods.


i just personally don't believe character creativity is based on species. in fact i think biological design is pretty trivial in the grand scheme of a design. it's what you do with the character that makes it what it is. there's a lot of characters with a non-existent personality/story, and all species are guilty of that, not just canines and felines. there's a lot of boring looking characters in media, but they flourish regardless because of good personality/backstory, as well as there being plenty of wacky designs that flop because they decided to go all out in visual design and neglected everything else.

to me, species is a bit of a negligible decision compared to what else makes a character unique.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2019)

A lot of eurovision songs are pretty good.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 12, 2019)

Chicken is overrated. I only really still eat it due to social pressure. Most other fowls actually have better flavor.


----------



## lapinou (Feb 12, 2019)

Most ice cream tastes bland to me. 
I like the cookie part of the Oreo more than the creme part.
Veggie burgers have more flavor and variety than most meat burgers.
Ketchup on scrambled eggs is delicious.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 12, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> *normal opinions*
> - i more often than not dislike obscure species sonas. i much prefer seeing a creative take on a popular species than a boring take on an obscure species and slapping a "creative" sticker on it just because they decided to turn an ugly species into a sona
> - i hate mexican food and chinese food
> - tea is bad
> ...



I actually judge people who drink too (no joke). It’s because my mother’s boyfriend was a raging alcoholic and was terrifying. When people say alcohol isn’t as bad as drugs I walk away from them XD. Alcohol is one of the only substances that can cause immediate death if you go through withdraw from it. It kills brain cells and makes people do freakish things due to extreme aggression triggered by the substance. It kills your liver and literally kills your brain. I feel like drinking has been so normalized in our culture that people don’t take substance abuse seriously. It’s okay to have a little drink once in a while but not get to the point of getting drunk. It’s a very unpopular opinion I have but when you’ve gone through what I’ve gone through you might think the same way. Not everybody is a happy drunk. Some are violent aggressive drunks.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 12, 2019)

lapinou said:


> Most ice cream tastes bland to me.
> I like the cookie part of the Oreo more than the creme part.
> Veggie burgers have more flavor and variety than most meat burgers.
> Ketchup on scrambled eggs is delicious.



Very unpopular opinions except the ketchup. I think a lot of people do that where I’m from. I also recommend hot sauce.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 12, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> Men are animals. They're amoral and stupid. There are exceptions, but only due to being self aware.
> 
> My experiences with men are almost universally negative. They really just want to create suffering.
> 
> ...



We’re animals too though. Each sex has negative qualities but positive qualities are what draw us to one another. I’ll be honest and say that my experiences with dudes were pretty bad too. I witnessed a lot of abuse growing up and was emotionally tormented by some bad guys. But it’s wrong to judge all men based on those bad experiences or those bad people. The majority of men (as well as women) are good human beings. Don’t let those bad experiences define 50% of the population. Think of people as individuals, not by their sex.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 12, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> Chicken is overrated. I only really still eat it due to social pressure. Most other fowls actually have better flavor.



Chicken isn’t my thing too. I’m more into beef.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 12, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> A lot of eurovision songs are pretty good.



Unpopular but 


Fruitythebeetle said:


> - I don't care about mainstream pop culture any more
> - i'm indifferent with the pretty boy look
> - getting married is overrated
> - A cups are my limit when it comes to small breast. i'm not into this dfc meme that's been going on in some circles
> ...



I have no idea what vanilla sex is XD and yes, cats will always be better than dogs.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 12, 2019)

I have found that most men actually are not good, but that is based on my own experiences. I'm not using percentage or theory here. Just basing of my own observations.

But to be fair, a lot of other women also give me the same vibe.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 12, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> I have found that most men actually are not good, but that is based on my own experiences. I'm not using percentage or theory here. Just basing of my own observations.
> 
> But to be fair, a lot of other women also give me the same vibe.



You might unintentionally draw bad people in your life. For example, if you’ve been abused as a child you will most likely continue the cycle by finding men (or women) that replicate that and continue that abuse. Men overall aren’t bad, but you could be finding bad men because you are drawn to the bad ones or they see weakness in you and are drawn to you. The human mind is very interesting. But overall I recommend you get that out of your mind. The “all men” and “all women” are like this theory is not realistic. Each person is an individual like you and me. I hope you find the right person someday


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 12, 2019)

Also just from observing random strangers.

But yes. You are obviously right. You don't really need to get all psyche eval on me. Usually when someone is suffering from trauma we try to be understanding right. Even when those traumas lead to one avoiding certain kinds of people.

I just don't knows no betters.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 12, 2019)

Dr. Pepper is the best soda ever


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Dr. Pepper is the best soda ever



What happened to you man? You used to be cool.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 12, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> What happened to you man? You used to be cool.


I'm simply ahead of your time. One day you'll understand.....


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 12, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> Also just from observing random strangers.
> 
> But yes. You are obviously right. You don't really need to get all psyche eval on me. Usually when someone is suffering from trauma we try to be understanding right. Even when those traumas lead to one avoiding certain kinds of people.
> 
> I just don't knows no betters.



Empathy is a good quality to have and being able to empathize with trauma is a quality that I wish people had. For example, in Africa a group of survivors created a village of women. From the American view point that would be labeled sexist, but when you find out why they did this you realize it actually isn’t at all. The women were constantly raped by men in their villages and were tortured because of it. These women had no education, no way of income and yet their husbands no longer wanted them because they were raped. To keep their children and themselves safe, they created a village full of outcasted women which created its own economy and gave every child a full education. The boys and girls of that village would later venture off and spread their education to not rape,beat and uneducate the other sex. People judge a story from the get go without getting to know the whole picture. That is why, empathy is a quality that I wish people had.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Dr. Pepper is the best soda ever



It taste like cough medicine XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 12, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> It taste like cough medicine XD


It's an acquired taste you plebeian.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's an acquired taste you plebeian.



It's the opposite of that.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's an acquired taste you plebeian.



When I drink it I feel like I’m going to get diabetes. It’s so sweet.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 12, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> It's the opposite of that.


Well then, what is your carbonated beverage of choice?


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 12, 2019)

Hot take: Spicy Cheeto is actually pretty sweet and not spicy at all


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Well then, what is your carbonated beverage of choice?



 Vanilla Coke


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 12, 2019)

Mellow Yellow, Sunkist, Cream Soda, Root Beer and Coke.

Shower me with all the affection.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 12, 2019)

Irony can be used to actually be clever but more likely no one will know what you just did.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm still trying to find a way to complain about putting ketchup on eggs using irony. Nope. Got nothing.


----------



## Aznig (Feb 12, 2019)

All carbonated drinks suck. Coke or Pepsi? How about neither because they’re both awful! I never drink soda!


----------



## Rayd (Feb 13, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I actually judge people who drink too (no joke). It’s because my mother’s boyfriend was a raging alcoholic and was terrifying. When people say alcohol isn’t as bad as drugs I walk away from them XD. Alcohol is one of the only substances that can cause immediate death if you go through withdraw from it. It kills brain cells and makes people do freakish things due to extreme aggression triggered by the substance. It kills your liver and literally kills your brain. I feel like drinking has been so normalized in our culture that people don’t take substance abuse seriously. It’s okay to have a little drink once in a while but not get to the point of getting drunk. It’s a very unpopular opinion I have but when you’ve gone through what I’ve gone through you might think the same way. Not everybody is a happy drunk. Some are violent aggressive drunks.


alcohol is the very reason my household was chaotic since birth, was the reason my family moved several times a year for the first 16 years of my life, was the reason my family was so disconnected and at eachother's throats all the time, and in a way, why my mother ran away from said family and got herself murdered by her new husband. alcohol is terrible, and played an extremely significant part in my terrible upbringing, and i just think about what negatives people could be causing (not saying all do) when i see them drinking. any sort of alcohol is a very, very traumatizing trigger for me. illegal drugs also play a pretty big part in said upbringing. i hate it all and i try not to associate with those who indulge in them even the slightest bit, because the slightest bit is enough to cause a world of hurt to those around them.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 13, 2019)

Aznig said:


> All carbonated drinks suck. Coke or Pepsi? How about neither because they’re both awful! I never drink soda!


I thought about getting off soda. I've become more health conscious in the last few years, and I've always eaten well my entire life, just soda... cookies... chips... I just feel the need to have an evening with those sometimes.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 13, 2019)

Fifa is boring game and the same every year.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 13, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> What are your unpopular opinions?
> 
> My unpopular opinion is the American pit bull should only have handlers who have a special permit to own them. I hate when people say “the reason why he attacked was because he was abused” because that isn’t always the case with American Pit bulls. You see, animals have instincts. Pit bulls were bred to have certain qualities and instincts specifically for ripping each other apart in dog fights. Sometimes those instincts come out no matter how much you treat that dog well and how much you love it. Like a tiger (or any other wild animals), you can love it but sometimes they can bite back.It’s not the dog’s fault it has instincts, but we should all be aware that special people who have the time to train their pit bull should only be allowed to have one.
> 
> ...


I am uniquely qualified to answer this question.  I am acknowledged by the courts as an expert in dog behavior in dog bite cases (defending the dog).  Any dog can be provoked to bite, given the right circumstances.  Dog have personalities and traits as well.  For example, sight hounds like Greyhounds are triggered by motion.  Dogs are also situational, meaning even the best training might not work if the environment or circumstances are strange enough.  I don't believe the "special handlers" permit is the proper way to go.  I think perhaps the dogs should be temperment tested.  There are specific tests to grade a dog's personality.  I have helped stage some of these tests in the past.  They evaluate the dog's reaction to unusual stimuli.  The thing about Pits is that their bite is so much harder than other dogs, that when they do have a bite occurance, the bite is often very severe.  Also, Pits are a popular breed, so that increases the probability of an occurrance.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 13, 2019)

A few more unpopular opinions I have:

-I genuinely dislike the idea of having animals as pets, especially birds or snakes. In my eyes, it's extremely cruel to cage a bird.
-I believe weed should be legal everywhere, but for medicinal and industrial purposes, not as a thing to smoke to be cool.
-In my mind, we give ourselves too much credit as a species. If a super volcano erupts we're most likely going to die but the planet will remain.
-I abhor sayings like "Anything is possible if you work hard enough." Why don't you try holding your breath for more than half an hour then? Yeah, I thought so.
-Actually, I quite like the Fast and Furious franchise, and am looking forward to any new movies they might produce.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Feb 13, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> i just personally don't believe character creativity is based on species. in fact i think biological design is pretty trivial in the grand scheme of a design. it's what you do with the character that makes it what it is. there's a lot of characters with a non-existent personality/story, and all species are guilty of that, not just canines and felines. there's a lot of boring looking characters in media, but they flourish regardless because of good personality/backstory, as well as there being plenty of wacky designs that flop because they decided to go all out in visual design and neglected everything else.
> 
> to me, species is a bit of a negligible decision compared to what else makes a character unique.



it's more of a matter of execution. The reason i find most canine and feline designs boring is that they never take advantage of the body structures of these animals besides the muzzle and tail. slap the head and tail of an animal and your done. this is stupid. i like the more zootopia way of anthropomorphizing animals. understand the sliding scale between human and animal and act accordingly .

and don't get my ass started with dogs. they're either just floppy eared dogs or brightly colored ambombnations called "creativity". ultimately, all mudding together into this mass of snowflake-ism that they all look the same. again, your entitled to your opinion and it's fine that you take issue with folks who want to try some obscure specise of animal, but i rather take a Bull Terrier over a another husky any day.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Feb 13, 2019)

Rimna said:


> -I genuinely dislike the idea of having animals as pets, especially birds or snakes. In my eyes, it's extremely cruel to cage a bird.



i semi- agree but i personally don't owning more bog standard pets. sometimes i do wish vr pets would become a more eithical alternative to owning the real thing.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 13, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> it's more of a matter of execution. The reason i find most canine and feline designs boring is that they never take advantage of the body structures of these animals besides the muzzle and tail. slap the head and tail of an animal and your done. this is stupid. i like the more zootopia way of anthropomorphizing animals. understand the sliding scale between human and animal and act accordingly .



Things that make a character: Motive, Conflict, Redemption. Or if you prefer Motive > Conflict > Redemption. It's a simple formula that basically illustrates what a character actually is.

For example, a character is an anthropomorphic cat. Being a cat is not a charactet trait. However, an anthropomorphic cat who is being thrown out on the street because their owner no longer wants them and makes a pilgrimage to Portland to open a food truck and serve colaches, that's a character trait. It has nothing to to with detail, but detail dictates a character. It has to follow some kind of formula similar to the one I just described in the beginning of this post and though you can actually create your own, that is just one of the more popular theories used by Disney, Pixar, etc. to create relatable characters for children and adults who are not looking for a Shakespearean epic with multi-faceted characters.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 13, 2019)

-Vanilla WoW was overrated. It was full of Bugs, design flaws and bad class balance. It was revolutionary at it's time, but this can't be replecated today.
-I don't think that the development of artificial intelligence should be feared. Since they don't know feelings like greed, cruelty or craving for recognition. They may turn out to be ethically superior to their creators in the end.
-Tho I respect vegetarians. I don't think that a meatless diet is healthier. It's hardly possible to sustain a healthy amout of vitam B12 without eating meat. A well rounded nutrition is still the best way to keep our body well.
-An animal may not have the exact same cognitive capabilities as a human, but the current assumptions in regards to their consciousness and intelligence levels may still be vastly underrated.
-Even there may not be a god, there is still more between heaven and earth than science ever may fathom.
-Modern Art isn't less artistic just because people don't understand it. It's artistic because it makes people pause and think about it.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 13, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> -Vanilla WoW was overrated. It was full of Bugs, design flaws and bad class balance. It was revolutionary at it's time, but this can't be replecated today.
> -I don't think that the development of artificial intelligence should be feared. Since they don't know feelings like greed, cruelty or craving for recognition. They may turn out to be ethically superior to their creators in the end.
> -Tho I respect vegetarians. I don't think that a meatless diet is healthier. It's hardly possible to sustain a healthy amout of vitam B12 without eating meat. A well rounded nutrition is still the best way to keep our body well.
> -An animal may not have the exact same cognitive capabilities as a human, but the current assumptions in regards to their consciousness and intelligence levels may still be vastly underrated.
> ...



I agree with everything you just said except for that thing you said about AI. What you just described is exactly why you _should_ be afraid.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Feb 13, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> it's more of a matter of execution. The reason i find most canine and feline designs boring is that they never take advantage of the body structures of these animals besides the muzzle and tail. slap the head and tail of an animal and your done. this is stupid. i like the more zootopia way of anthropomorphizing animals. understand the sliding scale between human and animal and act accordingly .
> 
> and don't get my ass started with dogs. they're either just floppy eared dogs or brightly colored ambombnations called "creativity". ultimately, all mudding together into this mass of snowflake-ism that they all look the same. again, your entitled to your opinion and it's fine that you take issue with folks who want to try some obscure specise of animal, but i rather take a Bull Terrier over a another husky any day.


Honestly, there are hundreds and hundreds of interesting looking dog breeds to choose from! A saluki sona? A Beauceron with the double dewclaw? There are so many different shapes and sizes! I feel a lot look like copies and copies of the same base and it is very bland.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 13, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> it's more of a matter of execution. The reason i find most canine and feline designs boring is that they never take advantage of the body structures of these animals besides the muzzle and tail. slap the head and tail of an animal and your done. this is stupid. i like the more zootopia way of anthropomorphizing animals. understand the sliding scale between human and animal and act accordingly .
> 
> and don't get my ass started with dogs. they're either just floppy eared dogs or brightly colored ambombnations called "creativity". ultimately, all mudding together into this mass of snowflake-ism that they all look the same. again, your entitled to your opinion and it's fine that you take issue with folks who want to try some obscure specise of animal, but i rather take a Bull Terrier over a another husky any day.


again, that can be said with every species, not just felines and canines. i joined the fandom to express my imagination. i don't see the point of being so hinged on a realistic balance when the whole point is to use your imagination to create a character that wouldn't normally exist to express yourself on the internet. my sona was originally going to be an alphyn, but i went with a wolf because i felt as if it would be a better species to represent me. whenever i see an obscure species as a sona, i just can't help but believe they're trying too hard, and whenever i see people complain about the unoriginality of other species, i assume that they base their entire creative judgement on the species of a character, rather than everything else, which is why i typically dislike those kind of characters. they spec all their creativity into finding the most obscure species on the planet to make into a sona, and then they just stop there. it's gross.


----------



## Tendo64 (Feb 13, 2019)

I like cats more than dogs.
*Braces self for the attacks and screams of how my cat enslaved me*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

religion is a scam


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 13, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> again, that can be said with every species, not just felines and canines. i joined the fandom to express my imagination. i don't see the point of being so hinged on a realistic balance when the whole point is to use your imagination to create a character that wouldn't normally exist to express yourself on the internet. my sona was originally going to be an alphyn, but i went with a wolf because i felt as if it would be a better species to represent me. whenever i see an obscure species as a sona, i just can't help but believe they're trying too hard, and whenever i see people complain about the unoriginality of other species, i assume that they base their entire creative judgement on the species of a character, rather than everything else, which is why i typically dislike those kind of characters. they spec all their creativity into finding the most obscure species on the planet to make into a sona, and then they just stop there. it's gross.



Nice use of grammar by the way, but you're actually right. Character traits aren't governed by McGuffins like physical attributes, but they're determined by actual character traits being present.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Feb 13, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> again, that can be said with every species, not just felines and canines. i joined the fandom to express my imagination. i don't see the point of being so hinged on a realistic balance when the whole point is to use your imagination to create a character that wouldn't normally exist to express yourself on the internet. my sona was originally going to be an alphyn, but i went with a wolf because i felt as if it would be a better species to represent me. whenever i see an obscure species as a sona, i just can't help but believe they're trying too hard, and whenever i see people complain about the unoriginality of other species, i assume that they base their entire creative judgement on the species of a character, rather than everything else, which is why i typically dislike those kind of characters. they spec all their creativity into finding the most obscure species on the planet to make into a sona, and then they just stop there. it's gross.




so if i choose a fruit beetle or a honey badger as a fursona, i'm trying too hard? i'm sorry if i'm misinterpreting your point and googling your original choice...yea i glad you picked a picked a wolf. but what species of wolf was it? maned, arctic,eurasian? if you want to play it safe without just being generic then specifying what species of wolf is an okay start. i'm not suggesting everyone should be some chimera or mythical creature.

in fact it goes into another unpopular, despite my love for dragons and griffins, i'm tired of seeing mythical beast as fursonas. especially when you put them in mundane settings. don't get me wrong i love urban fantasy, but a feral griffin is gonna stand out in a crowd of real life anthropomorphic animals.  in fact, what's with all the slice of life bullshit?

people should take advantage of other genres besides slice of life and romance.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 13, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Dr. Pepper is the best soda ever


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't know whether or not this is an unpopular opinion, so I'll see whether people agree or not. 

Dark chocolate is the best and white chocolate isn't really chocolate.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 13, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> so if i choose a fruit beetle or a honey badger as a fursona, i'm trying too hard? i'm sorry if i'm misinterpreting your point and googling your original choice...yea i glad you picked a picked a wolf. but what species of wolf was it? maned, arctic,eurasian? if you want to play it safe without just being generic then specifying what species of wolf is an okay start. i'm not suggesting everyone should be some chimera or mythical creature.
> 
> in fact it goes into another unpopular, despite my love for dragons and griffins, i'm tired of seeing mythical beast as fursonas. especially when you put them in mundane settings. don't get me wrong i love urban fantasy, but a feral griffin is gonna stand out in a crowd of real life anthropomorphic animals.  in fact, what's with all the slice of life bullshit?
> 
> people should take advantage of other genres besides slice of life and romance.


not exactly. just those who choose an unpopular species and choose to point fingers at others for being unoriginal, that's when i think that the only reason they chose that species is specifically to be different. that's when i start to believe they try too hard. i modeled my sona after a great plains wolf, which is a much lither wolf with a thicker mane than say a grey wolf. i see what you mean about genres. it's still not a problem to me, though. i think every furry acknowledges that their sona is likely not going to play any part in any significant media, so if they do what they want with their character, than that's their business.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't know whether or not this is an unpopular opinion, so I'll see whether people agree or not.
> 
> Dark chocolate is the best and white chocolate isn't really chocolate.



No but it's still delicious.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 13, 2019)

Another unpopular-ish opinion: It's easy to virtue signal. Hell, even a toddler can do it. What is hard is to actually act upon those virtues. 

If someone is all talk and no action it's quite easy to see with a lack of consistency on spoken words compared to that of actions taken. I hate virtue signaling hypocrites. You are nothing more than a useless slacktivist, and I give zero fucks if you end up with what you reap what you had sown on that front. In other words, if you're going to be a hypocrite, you will end up not being taken seriously at all, and you have only yourself to thank for people reacting the way they do to you.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 13, 2019)

waffles are better than pancakes


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 13, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> waffles are better than pancakes



I agree.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 14, 2019)

Wet socks are totally okay to wear inside an office.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 14, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> waffles are better than pancakes


Some friends of mine have an opinion on this.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 14, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Wet socks are totally okay to wear inside an office.


Hope you get banned for posting this


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 15, 2019)

there are 3 constant scams: religion, medicine, and good parenting


----------



## Bink (Feb 15, 2019)

Pure H2O, no added anything... is _the_ superior refreshing beverage.
I have an RO/DI system for my own drinking water. I'm a water "snob" X'3


----------



## perkele (Feb 15, 2019)

The French Revolution was neither French, nor was it particularly revolutionary.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 16, 2019)

San Francisco's Foodie Culture is a bit over-hyped and over-priced :


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Feb 16, 2019)

The massive effort spent on panda conservation could be better put towards other animals.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 16, 2019)

French toast is better than pancakes


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 16, 2019)

As a lesbian, I think flannel is ugly, and I wouldn't be caught dead wearing it.


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2019)

I think video games are boring.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 17, 2019)

The 18-24 demographic should be referred to as Darwins for frequent outbursts at the establishment, belief in their own invincibility, and general arrogance.  the public education system should be blamed for establishing their mediocrity and inattentiveness as positive things.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2019)

Your sexuality, race, gender, creed, +++ is not a substitute for a personality. If you think that is a good idea to base your personality on, let alone your views, you may as well be a blank slate.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 17, 2019)

Dark chocolate is the best chocolate, and 80's music is better than a lot of today's stuff.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Feb 17, 2019)

The TV show, _The Big Bang Theory_, isn't remotely funny.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 17, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hostess Cupcakes are good for you.


Is that even debatable? They’re undeniably good for you.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2019)

Here's one I do get some stick for;  Yoko Ono is pretty damn cool and I enjoy her singing.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 17, 2019)

Science rules!  The Dandy Warhols!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 17, 2019)

Harry Potter is super overrated


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Dark chocolate is *the best chocolate*, and 80's music is better than a lot of today's stuff.



It's the only chocolate.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 17, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Fifa is boring game and the same every year.


Same goes for Call of Duty and Battlefield games as they are just standard samey modern military shooters.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 17, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Same goes for Call of Duty and Battlefield games as they are just standard samey modern military shooters.





Simo said:


> I think video games are boring.


those are fighting words...
anything deep fried is good


----------



## Tyno (Feb 17, 2019)

Zephyr is a good warframe and should have another rework along with Vauban.


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (Feb 17, 2019)

Bandersnatch is overrated.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 17, 2019)

Jar Jar Binks is the reason for Star Wars success!


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (Feb 17, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Jar Jar Binks is the reason for Star Wars success!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Zephyr is a good warframe and should have another rework along with Vauban.


She's good but only in the plains and fortuna


----------



## Tyno (Feb 17, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> She's good but only in the plains and fortuna


Steryotypes.
Nidus is balanced.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 17, 2019)

Airpods aren’t that cool.
*braces for impact*


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Airpods aren’t that cool.
> *braces for impact*



You should brace for a ton of 'likes'  What horrendous (and overpriced) things! One could get a lot better audio quality for the $ than these. But as the saying goes, there' s a sucker born every minute. Actually, since that saying was said, it's probably more often now : )


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 17, 2019)

A dog that isn't a good boy is actually just a wolf.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 17, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Airpods aren’t that cool.
> *braces for impact*


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 17, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Airpods aren’t that cool.
> *braces for impact*


I don't think that's an unpopular opinion, a lot of people like to make fun of the airpods and their owners


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 17, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Airpods aren’t that cool.
> *braces for impact*


Sounds like a man who speaks only in broke.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


*cough* :V


Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Sounds like a man who speaks only in broke.


I live off ramen, but @Aznig keeps stealing it :V


CrookedCroc said:


> I don't think that's an unpopular opinion, a lot of people like to make fun of the airpods and their owners


Wasn’t aware of that!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 17, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Wasn’t aware of that!


Don't worry, just try to not look broke next time


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 18, 2019)

Raccoons are the best animal


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2019)

Netflix is duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumb!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 18, 2019)

Chocolate is better than vanilla


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 18, 2019)

Go trash pandas!


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 18, 2019)

Almond milk is delicious.  In fact it’s 20x better than real milk.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 18, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> Almond milk is delicious.  In fact it’s 20x better than real milk.



*This isn't an unpopular opinion, its a fact.

Also, I eat ramen by draining all the water. I don't want a watery lava soup, I want noodles. *


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 18, 2019)

Americans have an inmate need to be the center of attention.  so much so, when the world goes crazy and needs sanity, we have to be even crazier just to prove it can be done.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 18, 2019)

Also, Rey is a Mary Sue.


----------



## Simo (Feb 18, 2019)

Tim Burton is over-rated; the earlier things (1980s-1990s) could be impressive, but most of it has become maudlin, cheesy and predictable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2019)

@TacomaTheDeer 

My favourite thing about airpods is that some day a Doctor is going to find a pair of them stuck up somebody's butt, and they will claim they have _no idea_ how they go there. 

















I imagine that day will be Wednesday, because that's when my airpods arrive.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 18, 2019)

Two for one special, for opinions you never asked for.

Foxes are popular for a reason, we're the best, everything else you hear is _faux _news.

Modern Blizzard & Rockstar games both make shallow, boring games. Though to be fair, it might be because I don't have a phone.


----------



## Simo (Feb 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @TacomaTheDeer
> 
> My favourite thing about airpods is that some day a Doctor is going to find a pair of them stuck up somebody's butt, and they will claim they have _no idea_ how they go there.
> 
> ...



They'd probably be better off there, and might even sound better. They look like large, ugly hearing aids. I'm amazed people would want to go about, sporting such things. But on the plus side, maybe this will destigmatize the hearing aids they will need when they get older, by all this blasting of compressed music though tinny earbuds.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 18, 2019)

People who say their species are the best are actually just trying to hide the fact their species is bad.

Real species don't need to brag about being good. UwU


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> People who say their species are the best are actually just trying to hide the fact their species is bad.
> 
> Real species don't need to brag about being good. UwU



People that mistake pride for inadequacies actually have the worst species. OwO


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 18, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> People that mistake pride for inadequacies actually have the worst species. OwO


But there is no such thing as worst species! OWO
Plus someone being trash don't make their species trash, just that person. UwU


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> But there is no such thing as worst species! OWO
> Plus someone being trash don't make their species trash, just that person. UwU



Each species do have their general tendencies, don't they? Bears _are _well acquainted with trash after all, it really makes you think. O.O


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 18, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Each species do have their general tendencies, don't they? Bears _are _well acquainted with trash after all, it really makes you think. O.O


Not really, bears are more acquainted with honey, especially Grizzly bears.
Sure shows how much you foxes really know other species. UwU

If you want a species well acquainted with trash, look at Raccoons.

Leave this good boy avatar out of this. >:c


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Not really, bears are more acquainted with honey, especially Grizzly bears.
> Sure shows how much you foxes really know other species. UwU
> 
> If you want a species well acquainted with trash, look at Raccoons.
> ...








Don't play innocent with me, my white suburban lifestyle was turned upside down cause Mary from the Home Owners association gave me an earful about property etiquette. That was 15 minutes I could have spent applying my mascara. Do you know how long it takes for me to apply my eye shadow?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 18, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Don't play innocent with me, my white suburban lifestyle was turned upside down cause Mary from the Home Owners association gave me an earful about property etiquette. That was 15 minutes I could have spent applying my mascara. Do you know how long it takes for me to apply my eye shadow?


This is slander and I won't stand for this.
Foxes are just speciest. UwU


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


But nobody was saying bears are the best.

Plus that's fake news, Donald trump only likes eagles.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 18, 2019)

Trump's on the money, if you're fond of somebody _parroting _everything you say back to you.

Foxes reign supreme, cause we know the meems.


----------



## Simo (Feb 18, 2019)

Foxes can be pretty trashy...


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 18, 2019)

Mayo on French fries rocks. Although I suppose this is only unpopular here in North America.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Educational television and movies are awesome


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 18, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> except it is 100% hard fact that raccoons are actually _the best_


The best at being the worst.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I got that little comeback from elementary school, and I got all the free juice boxes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> except it is 100% hard fact that raccoons are actually _the best_


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2019)

Raccoons are basically brazen foxes


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 18, 2019)

Something tells me you've not seen the frontpage of FA, shameless is the name of the game with us.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Something tells me you've not seen the frontpage of FA, shameless is the name of the game with us.






sadly it turns out FA isn't actually as sordid as you might believe.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 54997
> 
> sadly it turns out FA isn't actually as sordid as you might believe.



You outfoxed even my own delicate sensibilities. Tuts under his breath


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> You outfoxed even my own delicate sensibilities.



I can report if you remove_ any_ one of the search queries you will get results though, lol. 

Although there's only 1 lonely result on the entire site for 'hypno fart bondage'.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I can report if you remove_ any_ one of the search queries you will get results though, lol.
> 
> Although there's only 1 lonely result on the entire site for 'hypno fart bondage'.



That's easily rectified - you're an artist, after all!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2019)

Carbon should be classed as a metaloid, as its most stable form, graphite, is brittle, has a metalic appearance and is a good electrical conductor.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 19, 2019)

Soldier of Fortune by Deep Purple is a better song than Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 19, 2019)

They should play more heavy metal on radio stations.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 19, 2019)

Rzeczpospolita (Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth) was much better European Union than EU itself

Basically like this 







After all... you wouldn't like to mess with PLC in it's prime time ^^


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 19, 2019)

California and Florida are so odd they should be there own countries *Murica F Yeah plays in the background*


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 19, 2019)

Mu unpopular opinion is that memes are terrible

*gets chased by an angry mob*


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> They should play more heavy metal on radio stations.



There used to be a thing in the late 90's called "Mandatory Metallica" on a lot of stations. They should bring it back.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 19, 2019)

I like nu- metal. If you don’t know what that, it’s rock mixed with rap (like Linkin Park). It is the most hated music genre of all time other than disco.


----------



## Bink (Feb 19, 2019)

Time to anger some people...
Cheesecake, all varieties, are overrated. I can think of 10 deserts I’d rather have than cheesecake.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 19, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Rzeczpospolita (Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth) was much better European Union than EU itself
> 
> Basically like this
> 
> ...



I recognise some of the language used here because it's common among conspiracy theories, take the reference to 'Cultural Marxism' for instance, a cluster of paranoias that allege a shadow organisation of Jewish intellectuals want to destroy the western world:
Frankfurt School - Wikipedia

Whoever has been distributing these memes to you probably has an under-hand reason for trying to introduce you to these ideas, Hist'.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 19, 2019)

Doge memes can be funny


----------



## Tyno (Feb 19, 2019)

The banana man song you may have heard in elementary Spanish was made by Tally Hall.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 20, 2019)

KFC is health food..


----------



## Filter (Feb 21, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I like nu- metal. If you don’t know what that, it’s rock mixed with rap (like Linkin Park). It is the most hated music genre of all time other than disco.


I like disco.


----------



## Purple Jackal (Feb 21, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I like nu- metal. If you don’t know what that, it’s rock mixed with rap (like Linkin Park). It is the most hated music genre of all time other than disco.



Nu metal was started when Korn was experimenting with genres. Rap metal is a thing, allot who hated nu metal never even heard most of the stuff.


----------



## TheSkyeIsBrightBlue (Feb 21, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> To respond with my own unpopular opinion, I'll say it like I said it before; pizza is better eaten using a fork.



Congratulations! You've won the award for most unpopular opinion!


----------



## junkladdy (Feb 21, 2019)

-the concept of closed species is a silly one 
-fursuitting at playgrounds to interact with children is sort of unsettling. i know a lotta people just wanna make the kids happy but it just doesnt sit right
-nutella is really really gross
-pineapple on pizza is delicious 
-folk punk is a great music genre


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 21, 2019)

Im a really nice, average looking lady with free candy you can totally trust in a van.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 22, 2019)

I like my fries with some ketchup ON it.


----------



## KEWB89 (Feb 22, 2019)

This may come as a surprise given my current profile pic and Pokesona I've got in the works, but I'm honestly not a fan of the main-series Pokemon games. I played Red and Yellow back in the day, but every time I try to go back and play any of them, whether they be old or new, I lose interest quickly. Really it's just because I'm not a fan of RPGs in general. I still played quite a bit of some of the spinoffs like Pokemon Snap, Pokemon Go, and Pokken Tournament, and obviously I love the designs of Pokemon, but I just can't get into the turn-based RPGs.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't mind Nickelback. Good voice and decent songs. Generic as all hell, but pretty decent.


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 23, 2019)

Candy corn isn't even close to as bad as it's portrayed in movies/tv/stand up comedy. 

When I bite into a York peppermint patty I get the sensation, that I just wasted my money.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 23, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> Candy corn isn't even close to as bad as it's portrayed in movies/tv/stand up comedy.
> 
> When I bite into a York peppermint patty I get the sensation, that I just wasted my money.



I love candy corn. It’s my favorite type of candy


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 23, 2019)

Talent exists, but isn't a good metric for judging a person - self-improvement is. People won't care about your talent unless you're improving as a person and striving to be a better version of yourself, and talentless-but-hardworking people end up being much more wise and sympathetic than naturally-gifted-but-lazy ones could ever hope to be, even if their output is lackluster in comparison.


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 23, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I love candy corn. It’s my favorite type of candy



Your favorite? That's a bold claim.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 23, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> Your favorite? That's a bold claim.



It is though. I look in the store when it’s not Halloween season for candy corn. I alsways het dispointed when there isn’t any.


----------



## Scots (Feb 23, 2019)

Candy corn is totally awesome!

Unpopular opinion but only if you are from Southwest Ohio: Greaters Ice cream and Skyline Chilli are crap!


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 23, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> It is though. I look in the store when it’s not Halloween season for candy corn. I alsways het dispointed when there isn’t any.



That's how I feel most of the year waiting for Cadbury creme eggs to come back. 

UNPOPULAR OPINION: Cell phones are horrible.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 24, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> That's how I feel most of the year waiting for Cadbury creme eggs to come back.
> 
> UNPOPULAR OPINION: Cell phones are horrible.


They are! Smartphones are so much better


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2019)

Oddly, I wish we lived in a world with neither cell-phones, nor smart-phones. Once I become supreme ruler, they shall be abolished.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 24, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't mind Nickelback. Good voice and decent songs. Generic as all hell, but pretty decent.



I agree with you there! 

On a similar note, Phil Collins is awesome!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> Oddly, I wish we lived in a world with neither cell-phones, nor smart-phones. Once I become supreme ruler, they shall be abolished.



Even these?


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> I agree with you there!
> 
> On a similar note, Phil Collins is awesome!



You're just envious of his hair-style, and that little curl he (once) had in front. 




MadKiyo said:


> Even these?



Those shall be the only model allowed!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 24, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Even these?



Or this?


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Or this?



Even better!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 24, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Or this?



Oh, trying to one-up me, huh?

Well how about this?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

I feel like I stepped into a time machine =w=


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Oh, trying to one-up me, huh?
> 
> Well how about this?


 
All of these would be huge improvements, and help people get in better shape!

And I'm afraid there's not gonna be _ANY_ airbuds


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I feel like I stepped into a time machine =w=



Speaking of time machines,_ Trial of a Timelord_ was a good classic Doctor Who story! (it has to be, wouldn't have named myself after it otherwise)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> All of these would be huge improvements, and help people get in better shape!
> 
> And I'm afraid there's not gonna be _ANY_ airbuds



Yep, and it's reliable, durable, has straps so it won't fall off of you, and has only the essential functions! Just make sure you're calling your friend and not accidentally calling headquarters for an artillery barrage.


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> Oddly, I wish we lived in a world with neither cell-phones, nor smart-phones. Once I become supreme ruler, they shall be abolished.



You have my loyalty. 

UO:  Dr. Pepper is garbage.


----------



## Scots (Feb 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> Oddly, I wish we lived in a world with neither cell-phones, nor smart-phones. Once I become supreme ruler, they shall be abolished.



I will support this cause.

unpopular opinion: Peeps are only good for blowing up in the microwave.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hmmm. I do have a lot of them. Idk which one to choose for this without opening the gates of hell.

I guess I'll start with a light one. I hate apple products. They're designed to fail, completely overpriced for one stupid new feature, and you have virtually no freedom to customize the phone or computer. I have a lot of friends who only buy apple products to look cooler, which I cannot fathom. 

For something more controversial. I don't like the word 'tolerance'. I think it subliminally implies superiority. For instance, saying I tolerate you, or your presence, or beliefs, sounds incredibly patronizing, and condescending to me. I just prefer being able to agree to disagree. It's being able to see someone who opposes you as an equal, and a human being with their own thoughts and ideas.


----------



## Scots (Feb 24, 2019)

This will certainly be unpopular:

Children should go to school year round (but not as long a day). Highschool, and by extension, adulthood extended until you are 21 with the last years focusing on real life skills like how to cook, manage money, do taxes, find and keep a job, minor home/car repair, self reliance. Finally, abolishment of third party club sports, they are too distracting cause burnout, and offer no real life value. (School sports are good)


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 24, 2019)

Nintendo is the most over rated game company and it's fans need to stop perpetuating the lie of it's supremacy. 

They are okay at best.


----------



## Scots (Feb 24, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Atari - is the *real master* of gaming... always has been, always will be



Amen,

But Unpopular Opinion: video games are such a waste! (That doesn't mean I'm not guilty)


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Feb 24, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> Nintendo is the most over rated game company and it's fans need to stop perpetuating the lie of it's supremacy.
> 
> They are okay at best.


Yeah dude Nintendo games while fun aren't exactly anything extra-ordinary. I find Bethesda, and Rockstar games to be way better just in terms of effort put in. I mean it's like comparing some mediocre artists to Michelangelo when there is clearly a lot more work and time has been put into the art or game in this case. (I wonder if this will also count as an unpopular opinion XD )


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Scots said:


> Amen,
> 
> But Unpopular Opinion: video games are such a waste! (That doesn't mean I'm not guilty)


Haha I love games. It just sucks I don't have much time for them anymore. Though now when I'm bored I'm wasting my time here hahahahaaha XD


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 24, 2019)

Scots said:


> This will certainly be unpopular:
> 
> Children should go to school year round (but not as long a day). Highschool, and by extension, adulthood extended until you are 21 with the last years focusing on real life skills like how to cook, manage money, do taxes, find and keep a job, minor home/car repair, self reliance. Finally, abolishment of third party club sports, they are too distracting cause burnout, and offer no real life value. (School sports are good)



My little bro goes to year round school. The way it works is that every few months or so he gets a break for a few weeks. The breaks all add up to being a summer vacation. Since he’s been to year round school he is significantly doing better because he doesn’t have time to forget the material. He loves it. I wish all states had this option. And yes, I believe school should teach you life skills as well. Vocational or trade school is the only thing that is close to your vision but that is after you graduate highschool.


----------



## Scots (Feb 24, 2019)

insertgenericnamehere1 said:


> Haha I love games. It just sucks I don't have much time for them anymore. Though now when I'm bored I'm wasting my time here hahahahaaha XD



Unpopular Opinion: wasting time on (any) forum is a waste. Again, equally guilty!


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Scots said:


> Unpopular Opinion: wasting time on (any) forum is a waste. Again, equally guilty!


I just can't escape XD


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 24, 2019)

No one over 70 should be allowed to vote. 
They and their opinions are outdated relics that do nothing but hold back the rest of society.


----------



## Scots (Feb 24, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> No one over 70 should be allowed to vote.
> They and their opinions are outdated relics that do nothing but hold back the rest of society.


True but they still deserve a voice. But how about no one in office over 70?

This might actually be more popular than unpopular: no one over 70 should be allowed to drive


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> No one over 70 should be allowed to vote.
> They and their opinions are outdated relics that do nothing but hold back the rest of society.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> No one over 70 should be allowed to vote.
> They and their opinions are outdated relics that do nothing but hold back the rest of society.


Will this rule apply to you when you turn over 70 too?


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Will this rule apply to you when you turn over 70 too?




I feel 100% confident I won't live that long.  So of course. ^_^




Scots said:


> True but they still deserve a voice.


They deserve kindness and respect,  not the ability to tie a noose around our necks just because they're the only ones not busy with work and living thus allowing them the time to vote. 

Ideally if the majority of the country shut down on polling day allowing people the chance to vote without risk of losing their damn job over it, The old people wouldn't really be an issue.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 24, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> No one over 70 should be allowed to vote.
> They and their opinions are outdated relics that do nothing but hold back the rest of society.


No grandpa, I don't think you have any life experience or wisdom for me to learn from, you addled old fart!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> I feel 100% confident I won't live that long.  So of course. ^_^


So you support age discrimination and want to deprive some citizens of their civil rights.

Just making sure ^_^


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> So you support age discrimination and want to deprive some citizens of their civil rights.
> 
> Just making sure ^_^



Hi there, I'm just a normal person on a forum spewing my THOUGHTS on a thread about UNPOPULAR OPINIONS,
Not a politician in a seat of power who can actually act on these thoughts.

Just in case there was any confusion.


----------



## Scots (Feb 24, 2019)

Well, I still think they shouldn't drive! Too many cars as it is.


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 26, 2019)

I don't think Quentin Tarantino makes good movies.


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 26, 2019)

Ben Affleck was the best Batman.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 27, 2019)

authority are tyrants


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 27, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> authority are tyrants


We're behemoths.


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 27, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> authority are tyrants


I am a moderator.
*drops mic*

*gets ninjaed by the Ninjanator!*


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 27, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> authority are tyrants


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 27, 2019)

Unpopular opinion: The Pokemon games aren't great as a series.

Individually, each game is good, fun, and enjoyable. But for a game series about evolution the games don't evolve much at all. The stories are barebones, and each game has minimal to no improvements over the last game (there _are_ improvements, yes, but they're incremental). Graphics and sound get better, sure, but the overall gameplay mechanics and grinding aspects of the series really haven't changed much at all. If you've played Pokemon Red/Blue you've pretty much experienced the core gameplay from every other release. They're all pretty much the same exact game just with different Pokemon.

People complain that Call of Duty games are "all the same" but I argue that the Pokemon games are just a bunch of Dittos.

Again, I'm not saying they're bad games, but the series itself is lackluster.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 27, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> Unpopular opinion: The Pokemon games aren't great as a series.
> 
> Individually, each game is good, fun, and enjoyable. But for a game series about evolution the games don't evolve much at all. The stories are barebones, and each game has minimal to no improvements over the last game (there _are_ improvements, yes, but they're incremental). Graphics and sound get better, sure, but the overall gameplay mechanics and grinding aspects of the series really haven't changed much at all. If you've played Pokemon Red/Blue you've pretty much experienced the core gameplay from every other release. They're all pretty much the same exact game just with different Pokemon.
> 
> ...



Digimon is incredibly boring, and really comes across as though the writers were high as kites when doing their character design.


----------



## Rolyac (Feb 27, 2019)

Guns are not the bad guy


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 27, 2019)

Rolyac said:


> Guns are not the bad guy


thank the frickin lord one with common sense has arrived


----------



## Rolyac (Feb 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> thank the frickin lord one with common sense has arrived


its true !


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 27, 2019)

Rolyac said:


> Guns are not the bad guy


guns should not be outlawed, and should be carried by every law-abiding citizen for self-defense


----------



## Rolyac (Feb 27, 2019)

This happened in a city or county in Ga the crime rate is the lowest in the state


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 27, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> People complain that Call of Duty games are "all the same" but I argue that the Pokemon games are just a bunch of Dittos.


This might be just me, but I never get why they made THREE (near) EXACT GAMES of one gen.
For example: Pokemon Pearl, Diamond and Platinum.
Pearl and Diamond are the same, aside from the legendarys (Palkia and Dialga)
With Platinum basically being only different but near similar anyway. Like you may as well just got Platinum.

This also applies to others like Black and White, Black and White 2, X and Y, Sun and Moon, except theses don't have a third game that's an upgrade, but even worse of just the same game, different legendarys and "minor" differences.
Just seems more like a cash grab to get people to buy both games.


----------



## Simo (Feb 27, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> I don't think Quentin Tarantino makes good movies.



Could not agree More! And here I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 27, 2019)

Water sucks, Gatorade is better.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 27, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Water sucks, Gatorade is better.


Gatorade not only quenches your thirst better, it tastes better too idiot!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 27, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Water sucks, Gatorade is better.





KimberVaile said:


> Gatorade not only quenches your thirst better, it tastes better too idiot!


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 27, 2019)

I don’t know if this is unpopular or not. It seems to get more unpopular everyday so I’m going to go with unpopular. 

There is nothing wrong with buying a pet from a reputable breeder, instead of buying one at an animal shelter.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 27, 2019)

Garbodor is an amazing Pokemon


----------



## Izzy4895 (Feb 27, 2019)

I never found _Seinfeld_ to be funny.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 27, 2019)

Izzy4895 said:


> I never found _Seinfeld_ to be funny.



Same, i don't really think the jokes were all that great.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 27, 2019)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Digimon is incredibly boring, and really comes across as though the writers were high as kites when doing their character design.


Digimon's biggest problem is the multiverse. Since the Digital World is the only real world and Earth are just copies of one another it leads to a lot of odd inconsistencies and each series of Digimon being completely unrelated to the last one, thus driving away fans.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 27, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Gatorade not only quenches your thirst better, it tastes better too idiot!



*H2O!*


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 27, 2019)

Hot take #52: Decline of rock in mainstream is pretty well deserved, seeing as the genre failed to be reinvented or improved upon for at least a decade at this point - hip-hop and neo-soul have better-skilled lyricists who are on common occasions drastically better at conveying the struggles and feelings of current generation (Aesop Rock, Frank Ocean, Kendrick Lamar), while electronic music offers more interesting and experimental stuff, as well as room for development, than rock can ever offer at this point (though mainstream EDM scene is kinda stuck in a rut, to be fair)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 27, 2019)

Trump did not collude with Russia


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 5, 2019)

I liked Pepsi Blue. Pepsi Blue was awesome.


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 5, 2019)

Juggalos are actually decent human beings.


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2019)

I think Amazon is an evil company, a corporate welfare leech, leaving average people paying for the infrastructure it uses, while avoiding paying taxes under the guise of 'creating jobs': it is a company I have not and will not patronize. When the richest man on earth begs for (and gets) billions in government handouts (in essence, your tax dollars vs. him paying any), something is very awry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> I think Amazon is an evil company, a corporate welfare leech, leaving average people paying for the infrastructure it uses, while avoiding paying taxes under the guise of 'creating jobs': it is a company I have not and will not patronize. When the richest man on earth begs for (and gets) billions in government handouts (in essence, your tax dollars vs. him paying any), something is very awry.



Hello, is this econ support?

Yeah; my capitalist economy keeps crashing.

No I'm not sure that I _can_ turn it off and on again.


----------



## Julen (Mar 5, 2019)

Being white is ok

oh god oh; fuck the entirety of the humanities faculty in my uni is trying to force their way into my dorm I'm literally crying and shaking right now;;.............


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 5, 2019)

It's okay to be white


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's incredibly racist



No U 

It's not my fault that my white skin biologically makes me racist


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It is your fault though. It is NOT okay to be white because whiteness itself is racism.



Just because my personal beliefs dont matter because of my hErEDitaRy RAciSm, doesn't mean it isn't okay to be whiiiiiite


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 5, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> It's okay to be white




That is actually racist, or at the very least considered a racist term.

Alt-right much?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It does, in fact you don't really have a say in this anyway because you're white. Let the decent people express their opinions on the subject who aren't potential Nazis.



The Nazis were white, and they were racist. I am also white... OH MY GOD that means I must also be a racist. You are very convincing I will join you.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 5, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> That is actually racist, or at the very least considered a racist term.
> 
> Alt-right much?


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 5, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


>




Sigh...

That meme is a piss poor attempt that the alt-right uses to dehumanize their opponents.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I said potentially, as in you are more likely to be hateful because you have white skin.



Thank you for the information! I shall be sure to trust people from non white countries more in that case.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 5, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Sigh...
> 
> That meme is a piss poor attempt that the alt-right uses to dehumanize their opponents.



No no of course not. Parroting everything the television tells you is very unique and special.


----------



## Bink (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 5, 2019)

Imagine the state of the userbase, that you have to ask if that was sarcastic or not.


----------



## Bink (Mar 5, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Imagine the state of the userbase, that you have to ask if that was sarcastic or not.


I intentionally left the target of that meme up for interpretation. 
or did I even have a target in mind?... bwahahaha


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 5, 2019)

I don't think Alt-right terms are anything to joke about.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 5, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> I don't think Alt-right terms are anything to joke about.


People who joke about alt-right terms, racism, and hate only serve to normalize that behavior. Don't normalize hate. Hell, that's a reason I hate people joking about the "PC master race" for gaming. They've taken the terminology straight from the most brutal racists in history and made it a egotistical catchphrase for gamers.


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 5, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> People who joke about alt-right terms, racism, and hate only serve to normalize that behavior. Don't normalize hate. Hell, that's a reason I hate people joking about the "PC master race" for gaming. They've taken the terminology straight from the most brutal racists in history and made it a egotistical catchphrase for gamers.




100% agree!

It's a sad reality that this has become normalized today and that people want to find it funny.

Shouldn't peoples feelings come first?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 5, 2019)

ah that reminds me. new unpopular opinion: PC gaming is SUPERIOR


----------



## Bink (Mar 5, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> That is actually racist, or at the very least considered a racist term.
> 
> Alt-right much?


If we change "white" to any other race i.e., "jew" or "black" does it become _less _racist. If so, ask yourself _why_?
I'm not racist... just pointing that interesting tidbit out...


----------



## Jarren (Mar 5, 2019)

Unpopular opinion:
Nothing should be beyond the realm of comedy. Dark humor and edgy jokes can be a wonderfully disarming way to talk about heavy topics without getting overwhelmed by them. Laughter is a powerful bonding tool and a good amount of comedy has always relied on taboo subjects and making people uncomfortable because it forces them to reckon with their associations and biases in relation to the joke. Sometimes.



Doulyboy said:


> Shouldn't peoples feelings come first?


No.


----------



## Bink (Mar 5, 2019)

Jarren said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> Nothing should be beyond the realm of comedy. Dark humor and edgy jokes can be a wonderfully disarming way to talk about heavy topics without getting overwhelmed by them. Laughter is a powerful bonding tool and a good amount of comedy has always relied on taboo subjects and making people uncomfortable because it forces them to reckon with their associations and biases in relation to the joke. Sometimes.
> 
> 
> No.






This came to mind for some reason, I watched too much of this show lol.


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 5, 2019)

Bink said:


> If we change "white" to any other race i.e., "jew" or "black" does it become _less _racist. If so, ask yourself _why_?
> I'm not racist... just pointing that interesting tidbit out...




Could you tell me when white people have been in such a struggle from past and current discrimination that would warrent that?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 5, 2019)

unpopular opinion: A lot of the "political" things in fandoms nowadays are just people showing their bigotry toward other people when those other people find themselves in stories that didn't have them in it originally.

Like how people got mad that there once was a black Lancelot on a TV show about king Arthur, claiming it was historically innaccurate, nevermind the fact that KING ARTHUR ISN'T REAL.

Or how people got mad at Battlefield V for having a woman as the main protagonist. And my favorite thing about this one is that it changes from time to time. If you say "Well there have already been stories of women being on the battlefield during WWII, and even if you wanna argue that 'she's a woman it would've been weird back then' the story is alowwed to tell the story of a woman in WWII and claim hostorical accuracy because 1, it happened and 2, it happened minimally which is both accurate to the reality you actually live in." 

they'll go, "But she's got a hook for a hand which means she wouldn't be allowed to serve, woman or not" to which you can then go 

"Oh wow, a character in a video game with a disability serving in the military despite the fact that that probably wouldn't happen in real life? Geez, it's not like that's ever been something thats been done before, especially not in video games that claim to be 'historically accurate' like Battlefield says it is." 

my point is politics in fandoms are dumb. Call me when something political actually happens, and people aren't just throwing shit at the walls because "Oh no, [insert minority group here] is in a video game that usually features straight, able bodied, white men! The horror, the absolute abject terror this imposes on me is too great! The feminists are taking over!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 5, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Could you tell me when white people have been in such a struggle from past and current discrimination that would warrent that?


Finally some common sense.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 5, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> ah that reminds me. new unpopular opinion: PC gaming is SUPERIOR


Gaming is only good as the games you play.

My philosophy? Screw platform loyalty. Play the games that make you happy, and stop giving a damn where other people decide to get their entertainment. Too many people focus on "PS4 is better than Xbox" or "PC is the best gaming experience EVAAAAAAR!!!!1!" Naff that. The games themselves, the very thing that brings you enjoyment and joy, _that's the single most important aspects of gaming. _It doesn't matter whether it's Spyro on PS4 or Xbox One, Smash on the Switch, or Apex Legends on PC. It's all about the games, and only the games.


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 5, 2019)

Jarren said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> Nothing should be beyond the realm of comedy. Dark humor and edgy jokes can be a wonderfully disarming way to talk about heavy topics without getting overwhelmed by them. Laughter is a powerful bonding tool and a good amount of comedy has always relied on taboo subjects and making people uncomfortable because it forces them to reckon with their associations and biases in relation to the joke. Sometimes.
> 
> 
> No.




If we don't actually consider them, won't we just fall into the same trap of discrimination and hardship for minorities that has befallen us in the past?

Think of all the people told to go to the back of the bus.
Would it be fair to say no one considered their feelings about that?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 5, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> Gaming is only good as the games you play.
> 
> My philosophy? Screw platform loyalty. Play the games that make you happy, and stop giving a damn where other people decide to get their entertainment. Too many people focus on "PS4 is better than Xbox" or "PC is the best gaming experience EVAAAAAAR!!!!1!" Naff that. The games themselves, the very thing that brings you enjoyment and joy, _that's the single most important aspects of gaming. _It doesn't matter whether it's Spyro on PS4 or Xbox One, Smash on the Switch, or Apex Legends on PC. It's all about the games, and only the games.



There are better games available for the PC tho c:

How else can I play factorio and watch netflix at the same time


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 5, 2019)

Jarren said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> Nothing should be beyond the realm of comedy. Dark humor and edgy jokes can be a wonderfully disarming way to talk about heavy topics without getting overwhelmed by them. Laughter is a powerful bonding tool and a good amount of comedy has always relied on taboo subjects and making people uncomfortable because it forces them to reckon with their associations and biases in relation to the joke. Sometimes.
> 
> 
> No.



People have different senses of humor, so logically, a certain type of comedy would help a certain sect of people cope and live a little. Just let people enjoy things suited to their personal preferences. Simple message that I think can work for everyone.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 5, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> There are better games available for the PC tho c:
> 
> How else can I play factorio and watch netflix at the same time


Yeah, but you can poop and Switch at the same time. You're not taking your desktop into the porcelain office.


----------



## Bink (Mar 5, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Could you tell me when white people have been in such a struggle from past and current discrimination that would warrent that?








Ok funny how you act like you know me... so who's the presumptuous one again?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 5, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> There are better games available for the PC tho c:
> 
> How else can I play factorio and watch netflix at the same time



honeststly who cares about the pc/console war thing when you can just buy both of them? you guys know it's all just a manufactured ad piece made by companies in order to get you to buy their shit right? i mean, they made commercials just pushing for this whole "PC vs Console" thing and it doesn't make a whole lotta sense to me, seeing how i've always just had both lol


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 5, 2019)

Bink said:


> Ok funny how you act like you know me... so who's the presumptuous one again?




Not bait, just a simple question that was looking for a simple answer.


----------



## Bink (Mar 5, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Not bait, just a simple question that was looking for a simple answer.


lol.




I don't have to prove _anything_ to you.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 5, 2019)

I think Rick would be ashamed of his oppressive half white skin color.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 5, 2019)

unpopular opinion that i just thought of and realized it irked me a lot:

saying "this is bait" when someone asks you a politcally charged question, has become the new "It's not my job to educate you."


----------



## Jarren (Mar 5, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> If we don't actually consider them, won't we just fall into the same trap of discrimination and hardship for minorities that has befallen us in the past?
> 
> Think of all the people told to go to the back of the bus.
> Would it be fair to say no one considered their feelings about that?


You said their feelings should come first. And I said no.
Nowhere did I say they should not be considered. 3/10 attempt at argument misrepresentation.

Now, on to a serious reply. Feelings serve an important role in our interactions with other people. They help us figure out how we should regard other people based on how they treat us, how we should look at institutions and policies, and what beliefs work best for us.
That said, our feelings can be *wrong*. We can misunderstand people. Take things out of context. Only approach things with the point of view we've picked up from our upbringing rather than one of an educated/enlightened/liberal viewpoint. We can feel that we've been slighted when, really, we're the ones in the wrong or we can feel self righteous when following a damning path. Point is, people are flawed and if we listened to feelings first and foremost we would live in a very unstable society. Plus, I *feel* that seating on public transport should be more spacious as I'm a very tall person and cannot fit into a lot of spaces others can. Same problem at sports arenas and in luxury cars. Planes and old houses. Theme park rides and workout equipment. Should I be rightfully outraged that these things don't conform to me? Or should I realize that I can't change everything and adapt to it or make my own solutions/try and find someone who already has? If I listened to my feelings above all, then I'd be a very miserable person.


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 5, 2019)

Jarren said:


> You said their feelings should come first. And I said no.
> Nowhere did I say they should not be considered. 3/10 attempt at argument misrepresentation.
> 
> Now, on to a serious reply. Feelings serve an important role in our interactions with other people. They help us figure out how we should regard other people based on how they treat us, how we should look at institutions and policies, and what beliefs work best for us.
> That said, our feelings can be *wrong*. We can misunderstand people. Take things out of context. Only approach things with the point of view we've picked up from our upbringing rather than one of an educated/enlightened/liberal viewpoint. We can feel that we've been slighted when, really, we're the ones in the wrong or we can feel self righteous when following a damning path. Point is, people are flawed and if we listened to feelings first and foremost we would live in a very unstable society. Plus, I *feel* that seating on public transport should be more spacious as I'm a very tall person and cannot fit into a lot of spaces others can. Same problem at sports arenas and in luxury cars. Planes and old houses. Theme park rides and workout equipment. Should I be rightfully outraged that these things don't conform to me? Or should I realize that I can't change everything and adapt to it or make my own solutions/try and find someone who already has? If I listened to my feelings above all, then I'd be a very miserable person.




So your saying African Americans should have just "adapted"?

Yeah maybe I went too far to say feelings should come first, but in reality that's what's missing is peoples abilities to not pick up those cues that we often ignore.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm gonna interrupt all this just so I can shout my opinion. 
DarksydePhil is unintentionally one of my favorite YouTubers


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 5, 2019)

Jarren said:


> You said their feelings should come first. And I said no.
> Nowhere did I say they should not be considered. 3/10 attempt at argument misrepresentation.
> 
> Now, on to a serious reply. Feelings serve an important role in our interactions with other people. They help us figure out how we should regard other people based on how they treat us, how we should look at institutions and policies, and what beliefs work best for us.
> That said, our feelings can be *wrong*. We can misunderstand people. Take things out of context. Only approach things with the point of view we've picked up from our upbringing rather than one of an educated/enlightened/liberal viewpoint. We can feel that we've been slighted when, really, we're the ones in the wrong or we can feel self righteous when following a damning path. Point is, people are flawed and if we listened to feelings first and foremost we would live in a very unstable society. Plus, I *feel* that seating on public transport should be more spacious as I'm a very tall person and cannot fit into a lot of spaces others can. Same problem at sports arenas and in luxury cars. Planes and old houses. Theme park rides and workout equipment. Should I be rightfully outraged that these things don't conform to me? Or should I realize that I can't change everything and adapt to it or make my own solutions/try and find someone who already has? If I listened to my feelings above all, then I'd be a very miserable person.



there is such a small thing as empathy you know.


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 5, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> There's many instances of white folks being hurt/discriminated against; (usually at the hands of other, more affluent whites).. and, I don't think it's very productive to compare apples and oranges (in regards to whose hurt was more severe); as it sucks in any case.
> 
> It's wrong for anyone to suggest however - that whites haven't been hurt/discriminated against, at any time in history - because they have, many times.




So your saying to me that the comparison to white vs minority discrimination is equal???

I'm not buying it.


----------



## Bink (Mar 5, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Not bait, just a simple question that was looking for a simple answer.


Fine I'll bite. But it's not a simple question, and it's not a simple answer.. you know that. But I will give you a simple answer anyways... 
I treat people based on _their_ actions, regardless of their race, sexual orientation, etc. I treat people like I want to be treated... not based on events in the past or present. 

be my last post on this, Idk why I let myself be dragged into such a discussion.  I don't need people to tell me who I am lol.


----------



## Jarren (Mar 5, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> So your saying African Americans should have just "adapted"?
> 
> Yeah maybe I went too far to say they should come first, but in reality that's what's missing is peoples abilities to not pick up those cues that we often ignore.


I'd argue it is instead that people look for simple solutions to complex problems and easy scapegoats instead of looking in a mirror and realizing that they are as much of a problem as the people they blame.
And yes, that's exactly what I'm arguing. And they *did.* Peaceful protest, civil disobedience. Organization and petitioning. Putting in the leg work and putting their money where their mouths were for the betterment of themselves and others. THAT is a hell of an adaptation. Asking "Is this systemically unfair and can something be done about it or do I need to buckle down, put in the effort, and make *it* work for *me" *is a question I feel many people choose to gloss over and instead ask "How can I force other people to adapt to how I think they ought to be."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 5, 2019)

you can in fact just change things because you don't like it you know, idk why people have this mindset that they have to shut off their empathy when it comes to law making and whatnot because by doing that, you are ignoring the very reason said law came into being. Like, gay people love their spouses but couldn't get married for a long time, and thought it was wrong that they were being discriminated against for centuries simply for existing. to say "Well your personal feelings on the matter don't matter, that's not how politic works" is such an unempathetic way of looking at things, and frankly...kind of the reason why a lot of issues exist today. Because some people refuse to acknowledge the personal thoughts and feelings of others. It is because of a lack of empathy that women still have to battle with freaking abortion laws, because so many people ignore the trauma and experiences of losing a baby has on a mother.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 5, 2019)

KFC uses too much herbs and spices


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 5, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Not at all, and you shouldn't buy it. But - some whites have dealt with pain, discrimination, suffering, and outright hostility, (as well).. and so, not all whites are oppressors onto others, per say.




True.
You do have poor regions in the rural areas which effect a high demographic of whites, but would you considered that on par with say past slavery?Or second class citizenship over your skin color?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> KFC uses too much herbs and spices



finally a speck of truth in these dark, dark times...


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 5, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> Yeah, but you can poop and Switch at the same time. You're not taking your desktop into the porcelain office.



I like to text message when i poop


----------



## Jarren (Mar 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> there is such a small thing as empathy you know.


Never said there wasn't. Never said you need to shut off your empathy or completely ignore your emotion when it comes to lawmaking either.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 5, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> I like to text message when i poop


WOAH, talk about shitposting. I'm tattling on you.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> finally a speck of truth in these dark, dark times...


Their mashed potatoes are perfect though


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 5, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> WOAH, talk about shitposting. I'm tattling on you.



Hol up

Shit - posting... 

Why didn't I think of that! Hecking perfect


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 5, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> True.
> You do have poor regions in the rural areas which effect a high demographic of whites, but would you considered that on par with say past slavery?Or second class citizenship over your skin color?


You kind of have to have a high IQ to understand demographics.


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 5, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> You kind of have to have a high IQ to understand demographics.




Nice redirect, but it won't work to stand up for alt-right views that are toxic for all of us.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 5, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Nice redirect, but it won't work to stand up for alt-right views that are toxic for all of us.



Your alt-left views are just as toxic


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> KFC uses too much herbs and spices


@Infrarednexus 
Take a big bite, sweetheart


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 5, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Infrarednexus
> Take a big bite, sweetheart



I need this


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 6, 2019)

Ranch dressing with pizza is actually dece-
Oh, its political now. Nevermind.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Ranch dressing with pizza is actually dece-
> Oh, its political now. Nevermind.


Ranch is good on pizza and even better with chicken wings.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Ranch is good on pizza and even better with chicken wings.


Oh wow, I thought I was alone with that opinion


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Oh wow, I thought I was alone with that opinion


You're never alone when it comes to pizza


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 6, 2019)

GATORade. It's what the Florida swamps taste like distilled.


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 6, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> No U
> 
> It's not my fault that my white skin biologically makes me racist



.....Is this real?

On topic, EVERYBODY is racist, It's just to what degree. If you think you're not racist at all, You're lying to yourself. I'd like to think most people are set to a 1 or 2 but I doubt it, I know religious people are cranked to 11 at all times. 

If this pisses you off, save your rabble rabble and consider the thread title.


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Your alt-left views are just as toxic



There's no such thing as the alt-left.
Does it go too far sometimes?

Yes.

Most are not inclined to advocate for violence though, if that's what your implying.


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> .....Is this real?
> 
> On topic, EVERYBODY is racist, It's just to what degree. If you think you're not racist at all, You're lying to yourself. I'd like to think most people are set to a 1 or 2 but I doubt it, I know religious people are cranked to 11 at all times.
> 
> If this pisses you off, save your rabble rabble and consider the thread title.




That's hugely hypocritical though.

Your rationalizing and normalizing racist subconscious as a pass off for normal human behavior.

I believe differently.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 6, 2019)

School is not a place for smart people.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 6, 2019)

Also, crystal Pepsi rocks.


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> That's hugely hypocritical though.
> 
> Your rationalizing and normalizing racist subconscious as a pass off for normal human behavior.
> 
> I believe differently.



Have you not noticed life is hypocritical and constantly in contradiction? 
I'm basing an opinion on personal experiences, nothing more. 

And that's fine, believe whatever you want, it literally doesn't affect my life at all outside of this thread.  
Just for conformation because I KNOW someone will take that the wrong way, I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

NightTripper said:


> Have you not noticed life is hypocritical and constantly in contradiction?
> I'm basing an opinion on personal experiences, nothing more.
> 
> And that's fine, believe whatever you want, it literally doesn't affect my life at all outside of this thread.
> Just for conformation because I KNOW someone will take that the wrong way, I'm not being sarcastic.




Life is extremely hypocritical, it does not mean we can't do better.


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Life is extremely hypocritical, it does not mean we can't do better.



Agreed, Sadly most don't. Many seem to fall into line with the opinions of those around them and don't bother to come up with opinions of their own, just the same things regurgitated over and over.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Infrarednexus
> Take a big bite, sweetheart


I got hungry now, despite already eating breakfast. You made me twice as hungry!
(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 6, 2019)

Furries are not gay


----------



## Bink (Mar 6, 2019)

SveltColt said:


> Furries are not gay


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 6, 2019)

ranch on pizza is gross, and i'll never truly understand the people in my life who eat it.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 6, 2019)

Ranch is the nectar of the gods.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

I just read the following posts after my last comment

God humanity makes me genuinely sad


let's go for another one, just to make it even worse

Putting the N word at such a high point when it comes to insult is giving it the power you so desperately don't want it to have 



let the show begin


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Zax sauce goes good with everything


----------



## REMelation (Mar 6, 2019)

I think My Neighbor Totoro is overrated. Not saying it was bad, just saying I think a lot of the other Ghibli films I saw were better...


----------



## Bink (Mar 6, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> ranch on pizza is gross, and i'll never truly understand the people in my life who eat it.


The _only_ acceptable thing added on pizza is; hot sauce, pepper flakes, Parmesan.
I think good pizza doesn’t need anything added to it tho!

Also pineapple on pizza is good.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Bink said:


> The _only_ acceptable thing added on pizza is; hot sauce, pepper flakes, Parmesan.
> I think good pizza doesn’t need anything added to it tho!
> 
> Also pineapple on pizza is good.


ranch and zax sauce go good on pizza


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Life is extremely hypocritical, it does not mean we can't do better.


I never got my szechuan sauce, Rick! How can I Wubba Lubba dub dub without my Mulan sauce?!


----------



## Jarren (Mar 6, 2019)

Bink said:


> The _only_ acceptable thing added on pizza is; hot sauce, pepper flakes, Parmesan.
> I think good pizza doesn’t need anything added to it tho!
> 
> Also pineapple on pizza is good.


Oregano, if not already in the sauce, is another wonderful addition.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> We've had 'unpopular opinion' threads in the past and they usually devolve into policy arguments, by the way.
> People perceive them as an opportunity to voice very strong political opinions, or to get away with saying awful things about other people, without any consequences.



My prophecy has been fulfilled, by the way.

For those wondering, why do posts about how it's 'okay to be white' feel like they have a racist subtext? Most of us can detect that they do, but _why_ is that?
It's because it's a sneaky way of portraying efforts to counter racism as a conspiracy to vilify white people in general, with a big trollish splodge of '_who's the racist now?_' thrown in.
The fact that the phrase has an extensive history of use by white power organisations ought to be enough for us to spot what's going on.
It's OK to be white - Wikipedia


So, what's my unpopular opinion?

People should use wikipedia more; it's surprisingly good (unless you're reading any bits that Fallowfox has written of course)


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> My prophecy has been fulfilled, by the way.
> 
> For those wondering, why do posts about how it's 'okay to be white' feel like they have a racist subtext? Most of us can detect that they do, but _why_ is that?
> It's because it's a sneaky way of portraying efforts to counter racism as a conspiracy to vilify white people in general, with a big trollish splodge of '_who's the racist now?_' thrown in.
> ...




Exactly this.

One only has to draw the conclusions that you further that objective when you use such terms and play on words that the alt-right uses.

Just look at the pepe meme for another good example of this, it's not ok to use it for that very same reason.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> One only has to draw the conclusions that you further that objective when you use such terms and play on words that the alt-right uses.
> 
> Just look at the pepe meme for another good example of this, it's not ok to use it for that very same reason.



On that subject, I have another (unpopular?) opinion. 

This will always be the best Pepe:


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> WOAH, talk about shitposting. I'm tattling on you.


Did you just..


----------



## Bink (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> My prophecy has been fulfilled, by the way.
> 
> For those wondering, why do posts about how it's 'okay to be white' feel like they have a racist subtext? Most of us can detect that they do, but _why_ is that?
> It's because it's a sneaky way of portraying efforts to counter racism as a conspiracy to vilify white people in general, with a big trollish splodge of '_who's the racist now?_' thrown in.
> ...


To that my unpopular opinion is - ignorance can be an excuse...
_but_ one may not be excused for choosing to remain ignorant.
I know next to nothing about most extremist views on any side of most debates because I find an extreme attitude on anything is generally not in anyone’s best interests. As such I tend to avoid such discussions involving said views... which is a sort of double edged blade, so to speak.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Bink said:


> To that my unpopular opinion is - ignorance can be an excuse...
> _but_ one may not be excused for choosing to remain ignorant.
> I know next to nothing about most extremist views on any side of most debates because I find an extreme attitude on anything is generally not in anyone’s best interests. As such I tend to avoid such discussions involving said views... which is a sort of double edged blade, so to speak.



I think ignorance is part of how this particular piece of propaganda works so well. Boys find it on 4chan, post it elsewhere and when everybody freaks out at them for reposting racist stuff, it convinces them that the propaganda is true and that the world really _is _out to get white people. 

So it's a clever little ploy. 

We should try being similarly devious and see if we can come up with propaganda to persuade people to eat vegetables, something positive. x3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> One only has to draw the conclusions that you further that objective when you use such terms and play on words that the alt-right uses.
> 
> Just look at the pepe meme for another good example of this, it's not ok to use it for that very same reason.


How can you despise such a charming frog? 

Pepe was never meant to be a symbol of hate.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 6, 2019)

TACTICAL NUKE INCOMING


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> How can you hate such a charming frog?
> 
> Pepe only wants peace and prosperity through memes and dreams.





The meme continues to be used by the Alt-right to further a racist/misogynist/ and anti-semitic narrative, and should not be used for that reason.

It's insensitive and revolting to think otherwise.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> The meme continues to be used by the Alt-right to further a racist/misogynist/ and anti-semitic narrative and should not be used for that reason.
> 
> It's insensitive and revolting to think otherwise.


Lots of people use Youtube, but so do white supremacists and alt right to spread their hate. Should we recognize Youtube as a hate platform and discourage others from using it, or should we deny them that satisfaction and continue to use Youtube for friendly and not bigoted means, as was it's intended purpose?


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Lots of people use Youtube, but so do white supremacists and alt right to spread their hate. Should we recognize Youtube as a hate platform and discourage others from using it, or should we deny them that satisfaction and continue to use Youtube for friendly and not bigoted means, as was it's intended purpose?




That's where the government needs to step in to censor such activities.

The case for total free speech is outdated and should be modernized to something better to protect vulnerable minorities and other highly discriminated groups such as LGBTQ.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> That's where the government needs to step in to censor such activities.
> 
> The case for total free speech is outdated and should be modernized to something better to protect vulnerable minorities and other highly discriminated groups such as LGBTQ.



If the government is given the power, who in society decides what should be censored and what is not allowed for us to say? Who tells the government what the rest of us can do in terms of speech? Who makes the rules and sets the standards? You? Me?


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> If the government is given the power, who in society decides what should be censored and what is not allowed for us to say? Who controls the rest of us in terms of speech? Who makes the rules and sets the standards?




Governments that are representing the people who voted them in would set the rules and standards.

We as a society should vow to do better in this area of uncontrolled "free-speech" that is used as a safety net for the Alt-right, and other hate groups to further promote their narrative.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Governments that are representing the people who voted them in would set the rules and standards.
> 
> We as a society should vow to do better in this area of uncontrolled "free-speech" that is used as a safety net for the Alt-right, and other hate groups to further promote their narrative.


If the alt right started using szechuan sauce to symbolize their movement would you still stand behind that point of view?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> If the government is given the power, who in society decides what should be censored and what is not allowed for us to say? Who tells the government what the rest of us can do in terms of speech? Who makes the rules and sets the standards? You? Me?



I mean, here's an unpopular opinion I have.

Social media very obviously needs to be better regulated. Antivaccination conspiracies are currently ripping their way through Youtube and Facebook for example.

(Antivaccination sentiment is currently in the World Health Organisation's top 10 risks to human health for context; it's huge)


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I mean, here's an unpopular opinion I have.
> 
> Social media very obviously needs to be better regulated. Antivaccination conspiracies are currently ripping their way through Youtube and Facebook for example.
> 
> (Antivaccination sentiment is currently in the World Health Organisation's top 10 risks to human health for context; it's huge)




Yes that's a good point too.
Another fine example as to why the government needs to step in to monitor and regulate content.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> censor




**screams in libertarian**




Also leave my rare pepes alone you filthy reds


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey kids! 

Taking a hit in the bathroom will deal 50 points of damage to your lungs. Do you want that sweet victory royal, don't vape. Simple!!






Remember, it's not cuul to juul in schuul


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Yes that's a good point too.
> Another fine example as to why the government needs to step in to monitor and regulate content.



Youtube says it will withdraw advert-based-funding from antivaccination videos, but as-ever they're going to write an algorithm to do it.
Journalists had previously exposed that Youtube's algorithm for deleting paedophilic comments from videos with children in them _wasn't even turned on for a whole year. 
_
I think regulators need to fine companies that are socially irresponsible, by making adult themed content easily accessible to children, allowing lies like antivax to be spread on their network, hosting images of self-harm etc.

Because that's the only way those companies will take any meaningful actions.



Infrarednexus said:


> Hey kids!
> 
> Taking a hit in the bathroom will deal 50 points of damage to your lungs. Do you want that sweet victory royal, don't vape. Simple!!
> 
> ...



another unpopular opinion I have (or maybe you guys agree) is that vaping is just Tobacco companies' way of rebranding themselves to target young people who wouldn't have otherwise started smoking.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey kids!
> 
> Taking a hit in the bathroom will deal 50 points of damage to your lungs. Do you want that sweet victory royal, don't vape. Simple!!
> 
> ...



You know that feel when you watch a horrible accident unfold before your eyes, but you can't stop looking at it?

this

this is it


Reminds me of how some of my fucking teachers put gifs and """"memes"""" on my lecture slides

this truly says a lot about our society


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

Jack Frost is a better mascot than Pikachu


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> **screams in libertarian**
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well just know that your supporting hate groups by doing so.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Jack Frost is a better mascot than Pikachu
> View attachment 56348



This thread is for unpopular opinions, not _heresy_. >:C


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Well just know that your supporting hate groups by doing so.


WHERE IS MY NUGGET SAUCE?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Well just know that your supporting hate groups by doing so.


Am I supporting hate groups if I drink milk too?


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Well just know that your supporting hate groups by doing so.


Mmmmyes, clearly sharing and promoting nazi propaganda (people that I actually kinda fucking hate, mind you) by laughing at a shitty image of a green frog, now that's what I call a solid argument.

You best stop fucking breathing because krauts used to inhale oxygen too.

Are you implying that the group you support doesn't project hate in any way, shape or form?

bold claim my guy

Also

get off your high horse, saying that one shouldn't use a shitty frog image because "hate groups" use it, isn't a replacement for being in the moral high ground

And btw, trying to censor a certain opinion or thought, is already kinda hateful, and, in a way, pretty close to what each authoritarian regime has done.

Just saying
Xoxo


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Am I supporting hate groups if I drink milk too?


So maybe it's best not to pick this scab.



Julen said:


> Mmmmyes, clearly sharing and promoting nazi propaganda (people that I actually kinda fucking hate, mind you) by laughing at a shitty image of a green frog, now that's what I call a solid argument.
> 
> You best stop fucking breathing because krauts used to inhale oxygen too.
> 
> ...



Julen this is getting kinda mean. 

Douly and you disagree on this, and probably the best resolution is just that you make a note not to send Douly pepe memes, because you know he won't think they're funny.


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Am I supporting hate groups if I drink milk too?



Well it does have a history of discrimination, vicariously speaking anyway.

The Troubling Link Between Milk And Racism | HuffPost

Not that I see anything wrong with drinking it if you want though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

This is *always* what happens to 'unpopular opinions' thread by the way.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 6, 2019)

TFW I read that people hate Pepe


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Julen this is getting kinda mean.
> 
> Douly and you disagree on this, and probably the best resolution is just that you make a note not to send Douly pepe memes, because you know he won't think they're funny.











Fallowfox said:


> This is *always* what happens to 'unpopular opinions' thread by the way.



I am absolutely not surprised lmao


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

So I messaged Douly privately at the start of the conversation to tell him that people would just respond to him by spamming pepe memes in an attempt to upset him. 

Come on guys, you're better than that.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Rimna said:


> TFW I read that people hate Pepe



sad


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Well it does have a history of discrimination vicariously speaking anyway.
> 
> The Troubling Link Between Milk And Racism | HuffPost


Oh for f#@% sake.....


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 6, 2019)

If u breathe ur racism


----------



## Bink (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> So I messaged Douly privately at the start of the conversation to tell him that people would just respond to him by spamming pepe memes in an attempt to upset him.
> 
> Come on guys, you're better than that.


Tbf doesn’t seem to care how others feel... I probably woulda joined in if I had even seen his posts... I didn’t... for reasons.
I hate to say he’s asking for it... But I won’t get into it further.. it’s _not_ worth it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm just here for the high octane antics of user conflict over petty disagreements.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> That's where the government needs to step in to censor such activities.
> 
> The case for total free speech is outdated and should be modernized to something better to protect vulnerable minorities and other highly discriminated groups such as LGBTQ.



My best friend is from a country that “protects” its people by censoring free speech. Once you start censoring free speech it spreads to other topics until no topic is safe. I’d rather keep free speech alive and not let bad people ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> The Troubling Link Between Milk And Racism | HuffPost



Yup
Yup
Yup
Yup
Yup


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Well it does have a history of discrimination, vicariously speaking anyway.
> 
> The Troubling Link Between Milk And Racism | HuffPost
> 
> Not that I see anything wrong with drinking it if you want though.


Mmmm, that gets me randy.


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> My best friend is from a country that “protects” its people by censoring free speech. Once you start censoring free speech it spreads to other topics until no topic is safe. I’d rather keep free speech alive and not let bad people ruin it for everyone.




I think it could work with our democracy over here.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread is for unpopular opinions, not _heresy_. >:C



Listen here-hee! That yellow rat isn't even in the NU ranking, so don't compare it to me! Hee-ho!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh for f#@% sake.....






Fallowfox said:


> I think ignorance is part of how this particular piece of propaganda works so well. Boys find it on 4chan, post it elsewhere and when everybody freaks out at them for reposting racist stuff, it convinces them that the propaganda is true and that the world really _is _out to get white people.
> 
> So it's a clever little ploy.



I think this milk stuff is an example of what I described in this post. People on 4chan and twitter start a forced meme that Milk can be used as a racist symbol somehow,  and then when 'normies' end up thinking that it's true, mock them- and convince people that any accusation of codified racism is equally unfounded.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> I think it could work with our democracy over here.


>Democracy
>Removing freedom of speech rights to certain groups 

yeah makes sense


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Mar 6, 2019)

Also with the political stuff, guys stop arguing XD. This is just a thread to share unpopular opinions. I like debates but I’m sensing this debate might bring conflict to this community.

I also think that when he said “it’s okay to be white” he did not mean for it to be racist. I think he is just proud of being white. Don’t let a hate group take the phrase “It’s okay to be white” and taint it. What if somebody took the phrase “It’s okay to be black” and did the same thing. My point is, be proud of who you are. Don’t be racist. You can have different political views as long as it doesn’t bring hate to somebody else or cause hell on this forum (I’m joking with the last part) XD.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> bring conflict to this community.



now this


this is comedy


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> >Democracy
> >Removing freedom of speech rights to certain groups
> 
> yeah makes sense



Can we just establish that the right to post a video on Youtube or Facebook isn't what 'freedom of speech' is?


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> >Democracy
> >Removing freedom of speech rights to certain groups
> 
> yeah makes sense




It works in Germany with anti-semitism laws.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> It works in Germany with anti-semitism laws.



Be prepared to watch these guys argue that laws prohibiting the distribution of antisemitic propaganda are a bad thing. :\ 

They *will *argue that.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 6, 2019)

It's okay to exist.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Can we just establish that the right to post a video on Youtube or Facebook isn't what 'freedom of speech' is?


It still involves the gov't (from what douly said), so it would affect directly the inmediate right of freedom of speech of the people


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This is *always* what happens to 'unpopular opinions' thread by the way.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> It works in Germany with anti-semitism laws.


Germany is fucking cucked and extremely resentful, of course it'll work

look I'm against actual acts of hatred and violence, but not against people being free to say or think what they'd like, even if it includes things I dn't like to hear (ie, racist or nazi stuff)


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> It still involves the gov't (from what douly said), so it would affect directly the inmediate right of freedom of speech of the people



You understand that this doesn't undermine free speech though? If the government wanted they could say 'you shouldn't swear on terrestrial television channels before 9pm, because children might be watching and pick up bad language,'

and that wouldn't be a challenge to free speech. 

Numerous laws like that already exist, for example rules about when you can broadcast nudity on TV.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> You understand that this doesn't undermine free speech though? If the government wanted they could say 'you shouldn't swear on terrestrial television channels before 9pm, because children might be watching and pick up bad language,'
> 
> and that wouldn't be a challenge to free speech.
> 
> Numerous laws like that already exist, for example rules about when you can broadcast nudity on TV.


Would make sense really, not saying it doesn't or that it is wrong, but at the same time, it'd *technically* be against the freedom of the people, there is still a barrier imposed against certain topics or even words, thus limiting the individual freedom of a person. Again, technically, not practically


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> It's okay to exist.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> It's okay to exist.


Are you saying it's ok that nazis exist!!11!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> Would make sense really, not saying it doesn't or that it is wrong, but at the same time, it'd *technically* be against the freedom of the people, there is still a barrier imposed against certain topics or even words, thus limiting the individual freedom of a person. Again, technically, not practically



I think what you've discovered is that your definition of free expression is too naive, if you believe that the government saying you can't broadcast pornography at 3 o'clock in the afternoon on terrestrial TV is an invasion of freedom.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Mar 6, 2019)

I have an extremely unpopular opinion. Jazz Jennings was horribly wronged by her parents because they gave her hormones at an extremely young age that prevented puberty which caused her genitalia not to grow at all which caused her surgery to have major complications (because you need your genetalia to be normal to do the surgery). When she tried to tell transgender people her complications in an interview (because she wanted to be realistic with them),  her mother told her to shut up because it would scare people away from surgery. Transgender people need to know the risks of surgery and I feel if they knew the risks, they would think twice about having a major surgery that would effect them for the rest of their lives. Jazz also illustrates that hormones should not be given to young children because it will permanently effect their genitalia which will make it nearly impossible to have surgery if they do choose to have it as adults.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I think what you've discovered is that your definition of free expression is too naive, if you believe that the government saying you can't broadcast pornography at 3 o'clock in the afternoon on terrestrial TV is an invasion of freedom.


I know that in a way it is

but at the same time, I couldn't care less mate lmao, I don't feel like it is that big of a deal because you know, context matters


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> I know that in a way it is
> 
> but at the same time, I couldn't care less mate lmao, I don't feel like it is that big of a deal because you know, context matters



If you don't care, I take it you don't actually have any issues with Douly's suggestion that social media companies should experience at least some level of regulation so that, for example, children can't use them to easily access images of gore or self harm?

(this is a topical news story because Instagram only agreed to remove such images after the British government threatened to regulate the platform).


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

All Fortnight players should be drafted into the military


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> social media companies



That is a private domain, not directly related to the gov't itself, so I'd understand that 

However, when the gov't does step in, that's a different story


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

(please don't murder me in my sleep)

The water temple is my favourite OoT dungeon, and 4th favourite in the series.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> All Fortnight players should be drafted into the military


Please my 13 yo sister wouldn't last a day in the army oh god oh fuck they're drafting her right now I'm literally crying and shaking right now


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> All Fortnight players should be drafted into the military


I hope I get to see all the l33t selfies of the current gen Fortnite dancing over the desecrated bodies of all PRC soldiers they no scoped. American as apple pie.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> That is a private domain, not directly related to the gov't itself, so I'd understand that
> 
> However, when the gov't does step in, that's a different story



That's not the way the law works. Television channels are private companies, but the government still gets to tell them what sort of content they can air and when- and this doesn't contradict free expression.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I hope I get to see all the l33t selfies of the current gen Fortnite dancing over the desecrated bodies of all PRC soldiers they no scoped. American as apple pie.


related


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> All Fortnight players should be drafted into the military


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 6, 2019)

It worked in The Last Starfighter


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> That's not the way the law works. Television channels are private companies, but the government still gets to tell them what sort of content they can air and when- and this doesn't contradict free expression.


Was more focusing on apps and other forms of social media, since TV has always had a very strong relationship with the gov't, I can understand certain policies being applied to them. But come to think of it, the TVsed media had to willingly accept certain terms of service, and that's not inherently censorship, since you're actually agreeing with it, when one disagrees is a different story


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> Was more focusing on apps and other forms of social media, since TV has always had a very strong relationship with the gov't, I can understand certain policies being applied to them. But come to think of it, the TVsed media had to willingly accept certain terms of service, and that's not inherently censorship, since you're actually agreeing with it, when one disagrees is a different story



So just like we have a reasonable expectation that Television won't show graphic images to children, or spread misleading lies that could cause people to do serious harm to themselves and others, we should expect this of social media companies too. 

That's why Douly's point of view is pretty solid. 

I think, regarding free expression, we should also recognise that thinking of 'free expression' as 'what I am allowed to post on facebook' does a grave _disservice_ to an important set of rights; it reduces them to something whiny and petty.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

Guys seriously, just take this to a group PM chat, make another thread or just drop it, it's pretty obvious that you're not going to change each other's minds


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> So just like we have a reasonable expectation that Television won't show graphic images to children, or spread misleading lies that could cause people to do serious harm to themselves and others, we should expect this of social media companies too.
> 
> That's why Douly's point of view is pretty solid.
> 
> I think, regarding free expression, we should also recognise that thinking of 'free expression' as 'what I am allowed to post on facebook' does a grave _disservice_ to an important set of rights; it reduces them to something whiny and petty.



either all fredum or non fredum reeee

That's how it starts tho. One begins with censoring certain things, small and seemingly meaningless things and they keep on going. Because, if they see that it works on said forms of media, why stop there? I know I wouldn't if I was in their place


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Guys seriously, just take this to a group PM chat, make another thread or just drop it, it's pretty obvious that you're not going to change each other's minds


ranch goes good with everything *dabs and makes a run for it*


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> dabs


I take it back some things do have to be censored big time


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> I take it back some things do have to be censored big time


correction: Zax sauce goes good with everything (and if gets stuck on a plate in the sick it doesnt smell like shit like ranch does)


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> ranch goes good with everything *dabs and makes a run for it*


Don't forget to wash it down with a cold glass of ranch soda


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Don't forget to wash it down with a cold glass of ranch soda
> View attachment 56355


_Sipp_


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Don't forget to wash it down with a cold glass of ranch soda
> View attachment 56355


fuc nevermind i renounce ranch goes good with everything


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> either all fredum or non fredum reeee
> 
> That's how it starts tho. One begins with censoring certain things, small and seemingly meaningless things and they keep on going. Because, if they see that it works on said forms of media, why stop there? I know I wouldn't if I was in their place



I shouldn't need to point out that, in a world where I'm not allowed to broadcast 2 girls 1 cup on FOX on a Saturday morning, freedom still exists. 

There is meaningful room to discuss what should and shouldn't be broadcast on TV or hosted on social media. 

This doesn't contradict laws protecting freedom of speech, because _I can still watch_ 2 girls 1 cup, even if I can't watch it on the FOX network while kids are watching.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I shouldn't need to point out that, in a world where I'm not allowed to broadcast 2 girls 1 cup on FOX on a Saturday morning, freedom still exists.
> 
> There is meaningful room to discuss what should and shouldn't be broadcast on TV or hosted on social media.
> 
> This doesn't contradict laws protecting freedom of speech, because _I can still watch_ 2 girls 1 cup, even if I can't watch it on the FOX network while kids are watching.


Still don't believe that TV is the best example when ti comes to this field, due to it's proximity to the gov't since it's inception, but I see your point


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 6, 2019)

unpopular opinion: Highschool musical 2 is the best out of all of the highschool musical movies, simply for the fact that its the only movie where this exists:






sharpay and ryan deserved better.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Don't forget to wash it down with a cold glass of ranch soda
> View attachment 56355


This real? Or Pokemon Gun real?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> This real? Or Pokemon Gun real?


You're in for a world of hurt my friend


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> You're in for a world of hurt my friend
> View attachment 56356


This

This is not okay

You forgot the best one


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> This
> 
> This is not okay


bacon seems like the only one that looks borderline ok


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> This
> 
> This is not okay
> 
> You forgot the best one


I actually like drinking pickle juice, even if it's only dill and salty water...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> You're in for a world of hurt my friend
> View attachment 56356





CrookedCroc said:


> I actually like drinking pickle juice, even if it's only dill and salty water...


You are a monster >:V


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Skyward sword is a really good Zelda game


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I actually like drinking pickle juice, even if it's only dill and salty water...



what the fuck


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I actually like drinking pickle juice, even if it's only dill and salty water...




Why do you insist on drinking the juice of my people?
;_;


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Why do you insist on drinking the juice of my people?
> ;_;


Because you taste delicious!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2019)

Unpopular opinion, gherkins/pickles are gross!

My twin loves them but I hate them.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

There's nothing wrong with drinking pickle juice after a hard day of work or a workout session


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)

...The fuck transpired in this thread? Meh, can't be assed to read.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> ...The fuck transpired in this thread? Meh, can't be assed to read.


why do you sound surprised

last time I checked this is just normal routine


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> why do you sound surprised
> 
> last time I checked this is just normal routine


Talking in general or for this forum in particular?


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Talking in general or for this forum in particular?


what kinda question is that 

in general, of course


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> what kinda question is that
> 
> in general, of course


Eh, I've seen better in general.


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Eh, I've seen better in general.


Silly you!

you've been either staring at a wall or the wrong direction


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)

Julen said:


> Silly you!
> 
> you've been either staring at a wall or the wrong direction


Or perhaps both?


----------



## Julen (Mar 6, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Or perhaps both?



didn't think of that one

and

Catering to millenials I see
absolutely epic


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't care for Metallica, or any of the big 4 bands really. I think they're overrated and overplayed. If I had to choose one, it'd be Slayer most likely.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Holy shit I missed a lot of treasure on this thread


----------



## Bink (Mar 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Guys seriously, just take this to a group PM chat, make another thread or just drop it, it's pretty obvious that you're not going to change each other's minds


Exactly... you’ll never convince me to put ranch on my pizza, _never!_


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

Bink said:


> Exactly... you’ll never convince me to put ranch on my pizza, _never!_


What about Blue Cheese or butter with garlic? :3c


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 6, 2019)

Pineapple belongs on pizza.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hot sauce on pizza =p


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> Pineapple belongs on pizza.


We are officially friends now ^w^


----------



## Simo (Mar 6, 2019)

Artichoke hearts, capers and black olives on pizza.


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 6, 2019)

Bacon is alright, but it's not this super amazing meat or anything.


----------



## Bink (Mar 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> What about Blue Cheese or butter with garlic? :3c


Hm.. fine you got me there! Garlic butter is pretty good on pizza if it doesn't already have some on it.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> Pineapple belongs on pizza.


Hawaiian pizza is the key to humanity's evolution


----------



## clyrobear (Mar 6, 2019)

Milktea is better than Coffee.


----------



## mahaute (Mar 6, 2019)

Naked cake are horribly ugly and I hate every client that enter my bakery and ask for one.


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 6, 2019)

mahaute said:


> Naked cake are horribly ugly and I hate every client that enter my bakery and ask for one.



$ is $.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> Pineapple belongs on pizza.





Infrarednexus said:


> We are officially friends now ^w^





CrookedCroc said:


> Hawaiian pizza is the key to humanity's evolution
> View attachment 56382


You're all traitors to the Supreme Pizza. :V


----------



## Simo (Mar 7, 2019)

I bet mangoes would be good on pizza.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 7, 2019)

Lily Peet isn't that bad, everyone is just really angry that she hated on their favorite cartoons.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 7, 2019)

Metal is the best genre of music. Fite me!


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 7, 2019)

I like tomatoes but not tomato seeds..

....So I pick out the seeds...like if I put em on a sandwich


----------



## Julen (Mar 7, 2019)

Even tho they make up to 13% of the population


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 7, 2019)

mahaute said:


> Naked cake are horribly ugly and I hate every client that enter my bakery and ask for one.



Yeah, they are kinda odd looking..


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 7, 2019)

I like to put tuna and hot sauce on chicken ramen.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Metal is the best genre of music. Fite me!


I'll fite you!

*posts more metal*

TO THE MEGADETH!!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 7, 2019)

I had one of those fancy avocado sandwiches today, and it was the most delicious thing I have eaten in a long time.


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Metal is the best genre of music. Fite me!



I'm a hip hop head. Let's do this.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Metal is the best genre of music. Fite me!


Indeed, and Dio had the best voice in the whole genre


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 28, 2020)

Bojack Horseman is kind of boring.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)

TF art isn't sexy at all to me, but I find a lot of it hilarious.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Feb 28, 2020)

I find bird memes to be funnier than memes with cats or dogs in them.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 28, 2020)

Pokemon sucks.


----------



## Lev (Feb 28, 2020)

9/11 was an inside job.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 28, 2020)

French toast > waffles > pancakes


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 28, 2020)

I like Eurovision.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> French toast > waffles > pancakes


I agree.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)

Belgian waffles are the best way to make waffles.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 28, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> I agree.


Huzzah! A woman of quality!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 28, 2020)

Need more fluffy boys with fluffy necks.
Like come on. Give people something to nuzzle into when they hug you!


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Huzzah! A woman of quality!



On Christmas, I especially love something called "Egg Nog french toast"


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 28, 2020)

My unpopular opinion? I think that capitalism smothers democracy and ought to be abolished.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 28, 2020)

I believe that the Universe is created, and destroyed, every Planck Time. Your memories are just part of the initial state of the Universe. Our perception of time is an illusion. The only time that exists is Now.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)

Smash Mouth's "Walking on The Sun" is better than "All Star".


----------



## Simo (Feb 28, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Bojack Horseman is kind of boring.



And this is compounded by the drab animation.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 28, 2020)

The Last of Us was one of the worst video games ever made.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)

I don't like vore.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 28, 2020)

I don't think unpopular opinions are unpopular, just personal preference.


----------



## Arix (Feb 28, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't think unpopular opinions are unpopular, just personal preference.


Similar to this, I don't believe "overrated" is a thing. It's fine to not like something that's popular, but to call it "overrated" implies that your opinion on it is correct, and the people who like it are objectively wrong.


----------



## Herdingcats (Feb 29, 2020)

The world would be a better place if pitbulls didn't exist.


----------



## SequoiaH (Feb 29, 2020)

Ripe bananas suck, and are super gross and disgusting. Bananas that are still pretty green are delicious, though!


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 29, 2020)

The size difference between Tom (Tom & Jerry) and a few love interests of his were kind of creepy...

But I still love that show


----------



## SequoiaH (Feb 29, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> The size difference between Tom (Tom & Jerry) and a few love interests of his were kind of creepy...
> 
> But I still love that show


Which ones are you thinking of?


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 29, 2020)

SequoiaH said:


> Which ones are you thinking of?


These two


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 1, 2020)

Epstein killed himself.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 1, 2020)

Butt plugs are a furries best friend.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 1, 2020)

Japanese furry art beats out most American furry art in terms of aesthetic appeal.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 1, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> Epstein killed himself.





TheCynicalViet said:


> Japanese furry art beats out most American furry art in terms of aesthetic appeal.


These.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 1, 2020)

Grammurr is nawt that important on most common message bords, as long as wot you say iz understandable.


----------



## Arix (Mar 1, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Grammurr is nawt that important on most common message bords, as long as wot you say iz understandable.


Hard agree. Hell, grammar and speling isn't all that important in real life in the vast majority of scenarios. Even master...languagers...linguicians...language-folk basically agree, it's more important to speak in a way that sounds and feels natural rather than twisting your words in weird ways just to fulfill arbitrary rules.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 1, 2020)

I find that some memes that take a few extra seconds to understand tend to make me laugh more


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 1, 2020)

OK I can see that :/

Childhood ruined


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 1, 2020)

Iunno.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 1, 2020)

I miss watching tom and jerry.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I miss watching tom and jerry.


Despite the weirdness, I agree.


----------



## Arix (Mar 1, 2020)

Fictional characters needing to be "relatable" is a myth. I already know what I'm like, I'm reading about this character because I want to know what they're like. Show me something new and different and interesting to sink my teeth into, and it'll engross me far more than any amount of "relatability" ever will.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 1, 2020)

I can't stand 'live' films with CGI animals (For today's rant I'm looking at you, Call of the Wild). The whole idea of actors interacting with green screens and not actually seeing their "co-stars" until the film is practically released just baffles me. I just couldn't do it, it would feel just too odd. 

I understand the whole part about 'not endangering a live dog' and all that. But COTW like most films... just get disconnected knowing that 'This guy spent months talking to a little ball on a stick". If I did that for months, they'd put me away!


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 1, 2020)

Arix said:


> Fictional characters needing to be "relatable" is a myth. I already know what I'm like, I'm reading about this character because I want to know what they're like. Show me something new and different and interesting to sink my teeth into, and it'll engross me far more than any amount of "relatability" ever will.



Sometimes I feel like "my main character needs to be relatable" is just a nicer way of saying "I don't know how to write an interesting protagonist".


----------



## kiroku (Mar 1, 2020)

People eat too much meat.
Biofabrication is the future of food sustainability.
Genetically choosing/modifying your unborn is not a bad thing.


----------



## Fentanyl (Mar 1, 2020)

Psychedelic drugs should be legal.
Many illegal drugs not classed as psychedelics (within reason) should also be legal.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 1, 2020)

One piece swimsuits are better looking than bikinis.


----------



## Arix (Mar 1, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Sometimes I feel like "my main character needs to be relatable" is just a nicer way of saying "I don't know how to write an interesting protagonist".


The "blank slate protagonist" is an absolute blight on storytelling that needs to be annihilated forever.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 2, 2020)

Unpopular opinions:

Once you legally become an adult, if you are living with parents or older relatives, you should be contributing something worthwhile to the household.  Either in the form of income, buying groceries and preparing meals, housekeeping and laundry, paying a portion of the utilities, etc.  If you are not willing to pull your weight through household chores or money, they are not obligated to house or feed you.

Having children is a lifestyle decision, not part of a life script.  It is no indication that the person who has kids is a decent person, a responsible person, or a selfless person.

The best thing a person can do to help the environment is to NOT have children.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2020)

Stem cell research should be encouraged and government-funded.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2020)

Abortion is not murder.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 2, 2020)

The West is the best!

Joking, this isn't acctually an unpopular opinion, lol


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 2, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Unpopular opinions:
> 
> Once you legally become an adult, if you are living with parents or older relatives, you should be contributing something worthwhile to the household.  Either in the form of income, buying groceries and preparing meals, housekeeping and laundry, paying a portion of the utilities, etc.  If you are not willing to pull your weight through household chores or money, they are not obligated to house or feed you



Reasonable.  A lot of people just see someone living with their parents as a loser regardless. 

If I were dumb I’d move out, financially strain myself more, and reduce my ability to save and invest the money I make.  I do contribute though, and I may as well get used to it cause I also plan on being the one to help my parents as they get older cause I don’t want to just toss them in an assisted living/nursing home. 

And now to answer the topic:

I believe that death matches should be legal so long as the adults are consenting to it, and have a wait time to weigh their decision on whether they wanna back out or not.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2020)

Fur is not murder!


----------



## Sirocco~ (Mar 2, 2020)

But feathers is


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2020)

Your feathers would look great in my fedora.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 2, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Your feathers would look great in my fedora.



Fedoras are awesome

*breathes deeply*

Nickleback isn't that bad. The main problem with them is that they just churn out the same kind of song again and again and are so obviously commercialised, so they're seen as little more than corporate tools.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 2, 2020)

Prisons are utter crap. If a person is proven guilty and has no hope of getting out, hang em. I'm sorry if this offends others but why should we taxpayers shell out cash just so these monsters get free meals, beds, showers and a place to stay? 

This is probably the post that gets me banned


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 2, 2020)

Aika the manokit said:


> Prisons are utter crap. If a person is proven guilty and has no hope of getting out, hang em. I'm sorry if this offends others but why should we taxpayers shell out cash just so these monsters get free meals, beds, showers and a place to stay?
> 
> This is probably the post that gets me banned



an enlightened society does not kill its own.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 2, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> an enlightened society does not kill its own.


I will not argue, only say that I wish we were an enlightened society. Without rapists, murderers, thieves and the other scum of the earth.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 2, 2020)

Aika the manokit said:


> Prisons are utter crap. If a person is proven guilty and has no hope of getting out, hang em. I'm sorry if this offends others but why should we taxpayers shell out cash just so these monsters get free meals, beds, showers and a place to stay?
> 
> This is probably the post that gets me banned




It would have to be 100% positive that they did it.  Not a confession, but Like on camera, or a mass shooter who obviously did it, stuff like that. 

Too many innocent people on death row for me to be comfortable doing that in all cases.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 2, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> It would have to be 100% positive that they did it.  Not a confession, but Like on camera, or a mass shooter who obviously did it, stuff like that.
> 
> Too many innocent people on death row for me to be comfortable doing that in all cases.


That's what I mean by proven guilty. But as with all things, the truth is often swept under the rug


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2020)

I think these unpopular opinions should be things like 'I like brown bread more than white bread,'


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 2, 2020)

I believe psychopathy and sociopathy can be developed from exposure to a violent home life as a baby and abuse as a child, that no one is born that way.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Mar 2, 2020)

-throws down the hammer-
Cereal is better without milk than with.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 2, 2020)

Digital is better than vinyl.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 2, 2020)

Almond milk is best milk


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Mar 2, 2020)

MosquitoBeest said:


> -throws down the hammer-
> Cereal is better without milk than with.



Anytime someone tries to convince me that cereal is a "breakfast soup", I tell them that soups are actually just lunch and dinner cereals.

As for an unpopular opinion on food of my own:
Vegan options of usually meat foods (like soy burgers or beyond beef burgers) are not bad and in some cases a great quick fix if you want something quick since they don't take as long to cook as meat products do.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2020)

MosquitoBeest said:


> -throws down the hammer-
> Cereal is better without milk than with.



I used to eat it that way as a Kid.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 3, 2020)

Those who embody negative stereotypes bear at least as much responsibility as those who invoke them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> Almond milk is best milk



Milk chocolate is the best chocolate.

Milk almond is the best almond. 

Soy Almond milk the chocolate best.


----------



## Punji (Mar 4, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> an enlightened society does not kill its own.



Tell that to all the murderers in prison!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 4, 2020)

Every Disney remake ends up being terrible


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 4, 2020)

Punji said:


> Tell that to all the murderers in prison!



Society. Not the individual members trangressing agianst society's rules, boundaries and all that.


----------



## Zerzehn (Mar 4, 2020)

We shouldn't have prisons.


----------



## Punji (Mar 4, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Society. Not the individual members trangressing agianst society's rules, boundaries and all that.



A society is made up of individuals.

Besides, if a society is enlightened it wouldn't be partially comprised of murderers!


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 4, 2020)

Punji said:


> A society is made up of individuals.
> 
> Besides, if a society is enlightened it wouldn't be partially comprised of murderers!



I'm just going to _sigh _here and not bother explaining the concept of a society to you, google does this better than me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2020)

Punji said:


> A society is made up of individuals.
> 
> Besides, if a society is enlightened it wouldn't be partially comprised of murderers!



That's an impossibly high bar though because no society will ever meet that definition, because even an imaginary future society that has solved climate change, cured cancer and prefers the original starwars trilogy wouldn't count as enlightened if it had a single killer.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 4, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> Reasonable.  A lot of people just see someone living with their parents as a loser regardless.
> 
> If I were dumb I’d move out, financially strain myself more, and reduce my ability to save and invest the money I make.  I do contribute though, and I may as well get used to it cause I also plan on being the one to help my parents as they get older cause I don’t want to just toss them in an assisted living/nursing home.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed - like I said, if you are going to be an adult who still lives with your parents while saving up for your own place, you should expect to contribute to the place in some way.  A friend of mine just had to boot her 20 year old stepson out because he was doing none of the above, his room was a mess, he was a slob, he did nothing but play video games and just had an Uber job that barely paid anything.  He seemed to think he was entitled to squat there, and they put a stop to it and booted him - after being given several warnings to change his behavior.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2020)

You say stepson. Do you think they'd have done that if it was their biological son?


----------



## Purplefuzz (Mar 4, 2020)

Diet soda can be a fantastic for losing weight if done right & can taste just as good as the sugared versions.


----------



## Punji (Mar 4, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm just going to _sigh _here and not bother explaining the concept of a society to you, google does this better than me.



How very unfun of you.

Point being we do not live in an _enlightened society_. Not to say I am particularly for or against capital punishment but I don't see the excuse of "we are better than this" applying.



Fallowfox said:


> That's an impossibly high bar though because no society will ever meet that definition, because even an imaginary future society that has solved climate change, cured cancer and prefers the original starwars trilogy wouldn't count as enlightened if it had a single killer.



Maybe it's a tad unfair, but it's not really unrealistic, I think, to say we as a society will never be perfect.

There will always be crime, criminals, and punishment.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2020)

In my view a society is enlightened once they have put pineapple on their pizza.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> In my view a society is enlightened once they have put pineapple on their pizza.


A man of quality I see


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> You say stepson. Do you think they'd have done that if it was their biological son?


 Well, it was her husband's biological son, and it was the husband who was totally on board kicking the freeloader out.  After a while, you get tired of paying for a deadweight.


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 5, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Abortion is not murder.


Just as an amusing side note, this was response number 666

Catholics are double triggered right now haha

jk plz don't be mad at me, Catholics


----------



## TR273 (Mar 5, 2020)

American biscuits are just scones!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 5, 2020)

SequoiaH said:


> Just as an amusing side note, this was response number 666
> 
> Catholics are double triggered right now haha
> 
> jk plz don't be mad at me, Catholics


Funny enough I am following 666 people on Twitter.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Mar 5, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Abortion is not murder.


Common sense isn't an unpopular opinion , try harder next time.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 5, 2020)

Skinny jeans still look good on men


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 5, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Skinny jeans still look good on men


With a pair of converse shoes on with them. e//w//e


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 9, 2020)

Genital preferences are not transphobic. 

Preferring to date cis men or cis women is not transphobic either.

(I still love all my trans friends <3)


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2020)

Green bananas are better than yellow bananas. FIGHT ME.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 9, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Abortion is not murder.


Considering my cousin was born before the abortion line premature and is a really nice and great child who would not be here if the original mother chose to abort i have to strongly disagree, but that's why it's unpopular opinion isn't it ;3 I'm just happy she wasn't killed and we got to have a wonderful cousin <3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 9, 2020)

Dad jokes are funny


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 9, 2020)

M's are just upaide down Ws.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2020)

W's are just two V's.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 9, 2020)

n’s are Australia u’s


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 9, 2020)

Overkill > Metallica


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 9, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Green bananas are better than yellow bananas. FIGHT ME.



As long as you don’t use green bananas in banana pudding, then I won’t punch you.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 9, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> As long as you don’t use green bananas in banana pudding, then I won’t punch you.


I had a dream about finding huge bananas last night.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 9, 2020)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Considering my cousin was born before the abortion line premature and is a really nice and great child who would not be here if the original mother chose to abort i have to strongly disagree, but that's why it's unpopular opinion isn't it ;3 I'm just happy she wasn't killed and we got to have a wonderful cousin <3


God bless~


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I had a dream about finding huge bananas last night.



Ah, that classic gay anxiety dream.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 9, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I had a dream about finding huge bananas last night.



I've had that dream, too


----------



## Rayd (Mar 9, 2020)

there's more benefit to not involving oneself in politics than there would be if you did.

nothing good comes out of knowledge of politics and it is not needed (as an individual.)

saves a lot of heartache and having to deal with delusional snowflakes on social media. let the millions that _do_ care stress themselves out.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 11, 2020)

I actually liked Doom 3.


----------



## Giana36 (Mar 11, 2020)

TES series peaked with Oblivion.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Mar 11, 2020)

I think what's considered "unpopular" probably depends on who you talk to.
The last time I went on social media and exclaimed how much I hated Donald Trump, I got tons of people attacking me for it.
Yet if you're in a group who's anti-Trump, it's going to be considered a popular opinion.
I'm afraid to state some of mine, simply because I hate conflict. The trouble is though, I do have a lot of very unpopular opinions on both the liberal and conservative side of things. I just try to be respectful of people's opinions, even if I don't agree with them.


----------



## Giana36 (Mar 11, 2020)

"Boomer is a state of mind" and "OK boomer" is bullshit nonsense, and the fact that it is used by people on both Facebook and Twitter to "debunk" people they disagree with in like, say an argument, just might be a sign of lacking cognitive ability as well as blind delusions. It is nothing more than reddit-tier memery. It, along with things such as the terms "cuck" and "incel" are losing their meanings  due to how both sides are often slinging them around time and again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 11, 2020)

Arby’s is superior to other fast food


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 11, 2020)

Television is highly overrated.


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 11, 2020)

Skunks are superior in any ways


----------



## Giana36 (Mar 11, 2020)

Wendy's>Burger King


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 11, 2020)

Chick-Fil-A > KFC


----------



## Simo (Mar 11, 2020)

Netflix is highly over-rated, and is going downhill.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 11, 2020)

Ghost Hunting shows are overhyped and often staged.


----------



## Simo (Mar 11, 2020)

The Science Channel is mostly pseudo-science, and The History channel is pretty much The Redneck Channel.


----------



## Giana36 (Mar 11, 2020)

Simo said:


> The Science Channel is mostly pseudo-science, and The History channel is pretty much The Redneck Channel.


1. How so?
2. Name two besides "Swamp People" that are still airing.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 11, 2020)

Animal Planet is really just White People (and sometimes an animal) Planet.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 11, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Animal Planet is really just White People (and sometimes an animal) Planet.


Evidently they thought animal lovers and conservationists would love a show about building treehouses for rich families XD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 11, 2020)

Weed is disgusting, smells bad, and I find the culture of the people who smoke it obnoxious.

Also, I think the majority of the people who loudly proclaim its "Medical benefits" in order to advocate for weed are lying through their teeth about their motives. They simply lack the testicular fortitude to openly admit they just want to get high and need a moral high ground to justify their habit to themselves and others.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 11, 2020)

Insert Unpopular Opinion Here:


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 12, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Ghost Hunting shows are overhyped and often staged.


Did you just realize this?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 12, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Weed is disgusting, smells bad, and I find the culture of the people who smoke it obnoxious.
> 
> Also, I think the majority of the people who loudly proclaim its "Medical benefits" in order to advocate for weed are lying through their teeth about their motives. They simply lack the testicular fortitude to openly admit they just want to get high and need a moral high ground to justify their habit to themselves and others.


Damn. what the hell did weed ever do to you?


----------



## Giana36 (Mar 12, 2020)

Bioshock Infinite is not awful. Sure it has its shortcomings, but I'd gladly play it over Fallout BOS(2004), Pokemon Sword/Shield, TOWN, and Action 52


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 12, 2020)

I am going to hell for this but... genocides are valid but not morally correct solutions to overpopulation.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I am going to hell for this but... genocides are valid but not morally correct solutions to overpopulation.


Cue human exceptionalists screeching that there's nothing wrong with our population or the effects it's had on other species in 3...2...1...
***********************************
It doesn't matter that not all X are Y so long as special provisions for Y-ness among X exist.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 12, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Did you just realize this?


I realized gradually over a period of time


----------



## WXYZ (Mar 12, 2020)

Bacon tastes great when slathered with peanut butter.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 12, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> I’m not sad.  I’ll be dead long before that day comes.  Though it would suck for the people it does happen to. Imagine being a young kid with a whole life ahead, and the world ends.
> 
> Looks like  I’ve got the most likes so far with that one.
> 
> Perhaps it’s not as unpopular of a view as I thought!



Not to be rude, but I expect it to happen soon.

Hope I'm wrong but in fact, I don't really care. There are too many poop people and few kind people becoming victims cuz of these poop people, it's time to end.

And I'm still keeping an eye on those countries in East Asia...


My unpopular opinion:
Most Koreans are pathetic. (I am one of them)

Zealots with cannibalism.
Deeply rooted slavery tradition. (And is disguised so well that you're likely not knowing it. I would rather be a pet if I have to stay in this rule)
Depenent on other countries yet insulting them with false use of patriotism.
Extra selfish public characteristics that it's a miracle Korea still goes on, etc.

These people in Korea is doing battle royale or something, oh my...
The rests are universal problem of most nations so I didnt count them in.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 12, 2020)

Disney has completely lost any of the creativity and imagination it once had.  It's movies have become too fixated on "social justice issues" to really be enjoyable and entertaining.  It had to buy Marvel and Star Wars to absorb the fan base, it keeps making live action versions of its existing movies because it doesn't know how to entertain people anymore.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 12, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Not to be rude, but I expect it to happen soon.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong but in fact, I don't really care. There are too many poop people and few kind people becoming victims cuz of these poop people, it's time to end.



I don’t think extinction is gonna happen in the near future. 

I don’t think a mass die off of humans in the near future is out of question, though.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 12, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> I don’t think extinction is gonna happen in the near future.
> 
> I don’t think a mass die off of humans in the near future is out of question, though.



So instead, I put these in my fictional fantasy world. And according to that, something happens in 2020 and humans will no longer be the master race of Earth by 2030.

The chronicles were designed since 2014... and now it is... But it's always not more than my fantasy expectations 

P.s. According to the chronicle, Furries of all sort rules the Earth by 2100! OwO


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 12, 2020)

Windows 8.1 > Windows 10


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 12, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> Bacon tastes great when slathered with peanut butter.


I've had this. Peanut butter and bacon sandwich.
Add a banana and you're set.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 12, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Windows 8.1 > Windows 10



One more:

Windows 10 < garbage 
(I use Win10)


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 12, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> One more:
> 
> Windows 10 < garbage
> (I use Win10)


Or this


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 12, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> One more:
> 
> Windows 10 < garbage
> (I use Win10)


After a bit of tinkering, I quite enjoy 10.
The out of the box experience isn't as enjoyable, though.

Really shouldn't have to tinker around with your OS just to make sure it runs as efficiently as possible.
After said tinkering, I'd say I like it as much as I did XP or 98 SE.


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 12, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> After a bit of tinkering, I quite enjoy 10.
> The out of the box experience isn't as enjoyable, though.
> 
> Really shouldn't have to tinker around with your OS just to make sure it runs as efficiently as possible.
> After said tinkering, I'd say I like it as much as I did XP or 98 SE.


Until an update resets any settings you've made (even registry keys). Had that more than once -.-


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 12, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Until an update resets any settings you've made (even registry keys). Had that more than once -.-


Never had that one myself.
Or I have and haven't noticed, but I do keep an active eye on my registry.
I clean it up every month or so.


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 12, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Never had that one myself.
> Or I have and haven't noticed, but I do keep an active eye on my registry.
> I clean it up every month or so.


I've had it for example with the registry key to turn off fastboot.
(Had to deactivate fastboot at the computers of a customer since it always lead to problems. Fastboot doesn't restart all services, it's just "hibernating". Since then this is one of the first things I'll turn off after setting up Win10, as it only saves like 5 seconds anyways).
After a build upgrade, that setting was turned back on. The only solution was to create a policy on the domain controller, that sets this registry key EVERY time the user logs in. Not a nice solution but it did the trick.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 12, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> I've had it for example with the registry key to turn off fastboot.
> (Had to deactivate fastboot at the computers of a customer since it always lead to problems. Fastboot doesn't restart all services, it's just "hibernating". Since then this is one of the first things I'll turn off after setting up Win10, as it only saves like 5 seconds anyways).
> After a build upgrade, that setting was turned back on. The only solution was to create a policy on the domain controller, that sets this registry key EVERY time the user logs in. Not a nice solution but it did the trick.


Ah, this is a feature I don't use. I never have the computer completely off unless I crash messing with whatever settings and have to hold the pillow down. (It doesn't affect restart)

Nice fix, though.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 12, 2020)

Metal is the coolest genre of music


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 12, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Metal is the coolest genre of music


That's not an unpopular opinion. That's the RIGHT opinion!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 12, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Metal is the coolest genre of music


Should check out the metal scene in Japan.
A lot of people would associate Japan with J-Pop but nah, Japan has a thriving metal scene.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 12, 2020)

Spiders are not scary


----------



## Punji (Mar 12, 2020)

Being an asshole (acting selfishly to the detriment of others) should be a legally punishable offence.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 12, 2020)

Punji said:


> Being an asshole (acting selfishly to the detriment of others) should be a legally punishable offence.



You realize that they would just see this as a fee that you need to pay in order to legally get away with being an asshole.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 12, 2020)

Invader Zim was funnier when I was a teenager. Now? Eeeh...


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 12, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Invader Zim was funnier when I was a teenager. Now? Eeeh...


I mean the actual show that was canceled was hilarious when I was 12-19 but I saw a bit of it again last night and I now question past me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I am going to hell for this but... genocides are valid but not morally correct solutions to overpopulation.



What's the point of even saying this though? 

Napalm is a valid but not necessarily morally correct solution to the weeds in my garden. 

Chopping your balls off is technically the most successful form of contraception.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 12, 2020)

Pizza from NY > Pizza from anywhere else in the USA


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What's the point of even saying this though?
> 
> Napalm is a valid but not necessarily morally correct solution to the weeds in my garden.
> 
> Chopping your balls off is technically the most successful form of contraception.



That's what you think. Before those balls even hit the trash I've already stolen them to extract all that sweet baby batter for use in creating clones.

Ok, that sounded way less gross in my head.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 12, 2020)

Shrimp is disgusting when it still has its tail.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 12, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Weed is disgusting, smells bad, and I find the culture of the people who smoke it obnoxious.
> 
> Also, I think the majority of the people who loudly proclaim its "Medical benefits" in order to advocate for weed are lying through their teeth about their motives. They simply lack the testicular fortitude to openly admit they just want to get high and need a moral high ground to justify their habit to themselves and others.



Preaching the fucking choir here, lol.

Especially this part



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> and I find the culture of the people who smoke it obnoxious



Right on the money with that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> That's what you think. Before those balls even hit the trash I've already stolen them to extract all that sweet baby batter for use in creating clones.
> 
> Ok, that sounded way less gross in my head.



Sentences I did not expect to read this evening.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 12, 2020)

all people in the unpopular opinion thread are nazis


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 12, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> all people in the unpopular opinion thread are nazis


I'm just a prisoner of war...


----------



## Deathless (Mar 12, 2020)

I do not like bacon.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 12, 2020)

Peanut butter and jelly burgers are good.


----------



## Punji (Mar 12, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> You realize that they would just see this as a fee that you need to pay in order to legally get away with being an asshole.



Yeah but at least it would cost them something.

Sometimes people are even rewarded for it, like getting a discount for causing trouble in a store.  If they had to pay a $200 fine or something at least there'd be less of it I think.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 12, 2020)

Punji said:


> Being an asshole (acting selfishly to the detriment of others) should be a legally punishable offence.


I'm one of those selfless assholes ;3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 12, 2020)

It's funny when the media blows thing up and people take it seriously.
Because the media are desperate for attention and there are people who will believe anything that it's both sad but also funny due to the reactions.

tl;dr: Chaos is fun to watch.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I'm one of those selfless assholes ;3


Chaotic Good?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 12, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Chaotic Good?


I kinda float around that corner in the true neutral zone. Might hop the line into chaotic good or chaotic neutral at times.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 12, 2020)

Remember: unpopular opinion but sometimes the hate against the furry fandom is justified at times. People may cite Rainfurrest since Internet Historian made a fairly popular video detailing it. People may cite people like Kero The Wolf or Snake Thing or IRLFeralLover as to paint the fandom as being full of "degenerates". People may cite the page on Wikifur that details all the known furries that have been arrested and convicted for child abuse. Link here if you don't believe me: 
2016/2017 child abuse arrests - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia

Those aren't what I'm talking about. Personally, for me, the most justifiable reason to dislike the fandom is most members tendency to throw stones in glass houses. The fandom does have issues just like every other fandom but I've seen noticeable lack of initiative to fix it. I'm guilty of this too by the way, I don't want to sound like I'm grandstanding. On this forum, it's rare to see. Go to places like Reddit and Twitter which aren't as niche as this forum and you'll see what I'm talking about. Like recently on Twitter, there was this popufur that was saying anybody that enjoys anime is a pedophile (with good reason) without realizing that many, many people think that anybody within the fandom is a zoophile (with good reason). It's was just needlessly inflammatory.

Did this make any sense? Probably not. I'll edit this whole thing to change it into some funny meme later.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 12, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Remember: unpopular opinion but sometimes the hate against the furry fandom is justified at times. People may cite Rainfurrest since Internet Historian made a fairly popular video detailing it. People may cite people like Kero The Wolf or Snake Thing or IRLFeralLover as to paint the fandom as being full of "degenerates". People may cite the page on Wikifur that details all the known furries that have been arrested and convicted for child abuse. Link here if you don't believe me:
> 2016/2017 child abuse arrests - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia
> 
> Those aren't what I'm talking about. Personally, for me, the most justifiable reason to dislike the fandom is most members tendency to throw stones in glass houses. The fandom does have issues just like every other fandom but I've seen noticeable lack of initiative to fix it. I'm guilty of this too by the way, I don't want to sound like I'm grandstanding. On this forum, it's rare to see. Go to places like Reddit and Twitter which aren't as niche as this forum and you'll see what I'm talking about. Like recently on Twitter, there was this popufur that was saying anybody that enjoys anime is a pedophile (with good reason) without realizing that many, many people think that anybody within the fandom is a zoophile (with good reason). It's was just needlessly inflammatory.
> ...


Made more than enough sense to me.
Seriously just finished talking to a friend about that Kothorix video about leaving the fandom and about grooming from what, 2-3 years ago?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 13, 2020)

Punji said:


> Yeah but at least it would cost them something.
> 
> Sometimes people are even rewarded for it, like getting a discount for causing trouble in a store.  If they had to pay a $200 fine or something at least there'd be less of it I think.



Then it becomes bragging rights or trophies and a blatant way to show how powerful you are.

What kind of a loser are you? You paid $20 to trip an old lady? _I_ paid 10 gorillian dollars to commit genocide. You're small time, get the fuck out of my face.


----------



## Punji (Mar 13, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Then it becomes bragging rights or trophies and a blatant way to show how powerful you are.
> 
> What kind of a loser are you? You paid $20 to trip an old lady? _I_ paid 10 gorillian dollars to commit genocide. You're small time, get the fuck out of my face.



I don't think that's a fair comparison... 

No, I'm thinking punishments for shitty behaviours that aren't already illegal.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 13, 2020)

Punji said:


> I don't think that's a fair comparison...
> 
> No, I'm thinking punishments for shitty behaviours that aren't already illegal.


Honestly, this prospect is quite offensive to me and couldn't be more perfect for this thread imo XP


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What's the point of even saying this though?
> 
> Napalm is a valid but not necessarily morally correct solution to the weeds in my garden.
> 
> Chopping your balls off is technically the most successful form of contraception.


Because the name of a thread is "Unpopular opinions" ?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 13, 2020)

Most Koreans say: 
Japan is douche cuz they once colonized Korea;
China is douche cuz they abuse hack tools against Korean gamers; 
North Korea is douch cuz they are on armistice with Korea.

Now you can feel who's the real douche: South Koreans who say such.


----------



## Giana36 (Mar 14, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Most Koreans say:
> Japan is douche cuz they once colonized Korea;
> China is douche cuz they abuse hack tools against Korean gamers;
> North Korea is douch cuz they are on armistice with Korea.
> ...


Japan really did succeed at pwning Korea in 1910 and instating it as a part of Korea, which it held onto until the end of WW2, though.
Anywho, I get the feeling that you might have a problem that involves self-loathing.


----------



## Kwalla T Koala (Mar 15, 2020)

Drinks are better without ice.
The coronavirus has been purposefully blown way out of proportion in the media.
Fireball is tasty.
I don't value sex. 
Dressing ruins salads.

Those are a few of the less controversial ones 
I don't like to risk starting heated arguments online for no reason as a general rule.


----------



## Herdingcats (Mar 15, 2020)

Raw tomatoes are gross.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Mar 16, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Pizza from NY > Pizza from anywhere else in the USA



*The people of Chicago would like to know your location.*

Anyway, more unpopular opinions:

- Vikings are literally a costume, not a culture. 
- Corned Beef and Cabbage is the least Irish thing you could eat on St. Patrick's day (ironically, this meal was invented in NYC).
- A nerd will never be your boss; instead, your boss will be that one kid who pranked the toilet and got away with it, intentionally lost the football game, and got Fs in school that grew up.
- Clowns aren't scary, it's just the jarring nature of something goofy being paired with horror that makes a monster clown actually be scary.
- Mammals were an evolutionary mistake.
- Metal is a punchline of a lukewarm joke, not a music genre.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 19, 2020)

Final Fantasy 6 is a superior game to Final Fantasy 7


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 19, 2020)

GTA San Andreas is better than GTA4 and 5


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 19, 2020)

Black Panther is just another Marvel superhero movie, not a race movement.

It’s also kind of overrated.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Mar 19, 2020)

I disagree that speakers are this gold standard for music. Since they suck spec wise to good pair of headphones(BA, planar) and also distortion. They only reason they sound good is because that what artists aim for not headphones, But its the other way around if some make some that target headphones. 

Which is why i never understand the "headphones suck no matter what" tone by speaker fanboys drone about. Since I've had 2 get very childish when that you can master/mix music on headphones only?, Like how out of touch can you get.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 19, 2020)

Doom Eternal > Animal Crossing NH

Fite me


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2020)

Seagulls aren't gross and annoying, they're cute and amusing


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 19, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> GTA San Andreas is better than GTA4 and 5


Oh wait... i dont think thats an unpopular opinion.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Doom Eternal > Animal Crossing NH
> 
> Fite me


I'm getting both =0


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 21, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Seagulls aren't gross and annoying, they're cute and amusing


I love feeding them and the young spotted gulls are so friggen cute!!!

Crows are really cute too and are superior to ravens and rooks. I fell in love with crows when I watched one just simply playing and having fun in a snow bank back in 2011 or 2012


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 21, 2020)

The Minish Cap needs a remake, not just Link's Awakening!


----------



## Herdingcats (Mar 21, 2020)

There should be a license for owners to keep dogs and/or cats.


----------



## Giana36 (Mar 21, 2020)

Gun control should be left to the states at the most.

Also, vid related is the theme song of the Coronavirus


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 21, 2020)

Unpopular Anime Opinions:

-"Slice of Life" and "CGDCT" anime are almost complete garbage.

-The burning of KyoAni's building was no great loss to the industry.

-The late 80's and early 90s had (in visual terms), the best anime.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2020)

Digimon is better than pokémon.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 21, 2020)

Toad is the best Mario character.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Mar 21, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Unpopular Anime Opinions:
> 
> -"Slice of Life" and "CGDCT" anime are almost complete garbage.
> 
> ...


Except for, you know, the actual people that died in the burning of said building.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 22, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> There should be a license for owners to keep dogs and/or cats.



Agreed, and people should also have to test and get a license to have children. . .the same level of screening required for a couple to foster or adopt a child.

Also - unpopular opinion - being autistic, or having ADHD or ODD or any other "behavioral" disorder is not free license to treat other people badly.  It's not an excuse to vandalize or destroy another person's property, and it should not exempt anyone from the consequences of breaking rules or laws.  I see it used as an excuse way too much, especially in the fandom.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2020)

There sort of is a license to keep dogs and cats...well, in a way, because you can be banned from owning them if you treat them poorly. 

There is, in the UK anyway, a huge amount of screening required before parents can adopt or foster- and sometimes it's legally been found that these screening measures are so restrictive that they are unfair (recently a couple was denied the right to foster because they were of south asian heritage and the baby they wished to adopt was not.)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Also - unpopular opinion - being autistic, or having ADHD or ODD or any other "behavioral" disorder is not free license to treat other people badly.  It's not an excuse to vandalize or destroy another person's property, and it should not exempt anyone from the consequences of breaking rules or laws.  I see it used as an excuse way too much, especially in the fandom.


Agreed, and it's getting worse all the time as identitarian movements gain traction. I think that many more people feel this way than we're hearing from, they're just afraid of getting dogpiled on social media.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 22, 2020)

Garnet is more beautiful than rubies


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 22, 2020)

Okay I've finally got a couple.


95+% of the people that claim to support a given cause are only using it for psychological leverage.  That goes for ANY AND ALL causes.

Anyone who still says accepting the help of others is weakness isn't merely a prick - they have an outright fear of dependency.




MaelstromEyre said:


> Also - unpopular opinion - being autistic, or having ADHD or ODD or any other "behavioral" disorder is not free license to treat other people badly. It's not an excuse to vandalize or destroy another person's property, and it should not exempt anyone from the consequences of breaking rules or laws. I see it used as an excuse way too much, especially in the fandom.



Less unpopular than you'd think, I'm guessing.  There is a part of me that wants to extend it WAY beyond behavioral disorders and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Rayd (Mar 22, 2020)

rare species sona = creativity
and
popular species sona = uncreativity

are both shitty, shallow and closed-minded mindsets to have. there's more to a character than their species, and every character is worthy of more than being judged by their visual appearance alone.


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Mar 22, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Digimon is better than pokémon.



It is, though


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Mar 22, 2020)

My unpopular opinion:  You don't always have to do something 100% or 0%. Doing something casually can be just as fine.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Mar 22, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> rare species sona = creativity
> and
> popular species sona = uncreativity
> 
> are both shitty, shallow and closed-minded mindsets to have. there's more to a character than their species, and every character is worthy of more than being judged by their visual appearance alone.



Except you know, furry/animal stereotypes are very difficult to work around.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 22, 2020)

FMA is really an overrated anime same with FMA brotherhood.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 23, 2020)

Unpopular opinion, this should be in the politics section since that's what people like to put in here.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 23, 2020)

y'all straight


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 23, 2020)

This is the best place to get likes.

(It's actually Predators and Prey...)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Except you know, furry/animal stereotypes are very difficult to work around.


You can always take cues from the observable behaviors of the species in real life.


----------



## Rayd (Mar 23, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Except you know, furry/animal stereotypes are very difficult to work around.


not every character needs to follow suit with the species that they are. like i said, a good character isn't solely defined by their visual appearance. it's up to the creator of the character to _make _that character unique, whether that would be in a personality, story or ideal sense.

you could have a super rare species as a sona that only makes up for a super generic, uninspired personality and story.

trust me, i know owners of canine sonas will always suffer from stigma and rash judgement, and that most people will forever refuse to see them as more than throwaway characters for NSFW art. i'm just saying for the record that isn't really fair since there are canine sonas out there with so much more to them, even more than most rare species sonas that i've seen. people just refuse to see it because they automatically assume it's an uncreative character by the species alone.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 23, 2020)

Jade is prettier than emerald!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2020)

Unpopular Music Opinions:

-Rap and Country aren't just horrible, they're two sides of the same Reversi disk, singing the praises of ignorance and trashiness.
-Rock fans who say they hate prog do so because they have short attention spans and poor taste.
-Virtuosity outweighs accessibility.
- The popular music industry's fixation on the 3-4 minute radio format and appealing to the lowest common denominator is hindering the success of traditional music around the world, and needs to be violently shaken.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 23, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Black Panther is just another Marvel superhero movie, not a race movement.
> 
> It’s also kind of overrated.


It doesn't make a whole lot of sense either.
An insulated country like that, even if it's full of resources, wouldn't be that advanced.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> It doesn't make a whole lot of sense either.
> An insulated country like that, even if it's full of resources, wouldn't be that advanced.


To be fair, how often do superhero movies ever make sense?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 23, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> To be fair, how often do superhero movies ever make sense?


Well yeah, but if you're trying to throw even a modicum of realism in your fiction, it should still be realistic.

It's great that their vibranium would be able to make all sorts of fancy things, but with their small population, they wouldn't have come up with as much stuff as they do.
They'd need trade to get that far.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Well yeah, but if you're trying to throw even a modicum of realism in your fiction, it should still be realistic.
> 
> It's great that their vibranium would be able to make all sorts of fancy things, but with their small population, they wouldn't have come up with as much stuff as they do.
> They'd need trade to get that far.



if the vibranium can do the fancy things for no reason they can be as advanced as they are for no reason as well.

it's a superhero movie. They're all trash. 

Unpopular opinon: the avengers are incompetent, at least that's my general impressions after the infinty war thing.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 23, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> if the vibranium can do the fancy things for no reason they can be as advanced as they are for no reason as well.


With a small population, governmental control of resources (meaning minimal entrepreneurship) and no trading of ideas with outside countries due to being absolutely insular, I highly doubt this.

A resource is only as good if people know how to utilize it.

There's a fantastic video about this


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> With a small population, governmental control of resources (meaning minimal entrepreneurship) and no trading of ideas with outside countries due to being absolutely insular, I highly doubt this.
> 
> A resource is only as good if people know how to utilize it.
> 
> There's a fantastic video about this



all the space magic in the marvel universe is total bullshit - everything's as unrealistic as the next so I don't see the point of picking out this one thing  and saying "it's unrealistic" the entire film is bullshit, make belive, fantasy - and therefor without merit entirely from a realistic perspective, _and that is its point._


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 23, 2020)

Wine is the best alcoholic beverage


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 23, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> all the space magic in the marvel universe is total bullshit - everything's as unrealistic as the next so I don't see the point of picking out this one thing  and saying "it's unrealistic" the entire film is bullshit, make belive, fantasy - and therefor without merit entirely from a realistic perspective, _and that is its point._


Oh, come on, man.
Don't narrow it down to whataboutism.
Don't you ever sit back and just think about the media you consume?

Is... is it popular to just turn your brain off when watching television?

Is it an unpopular opinion to think it's better to think about stuff like this?


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Oh, come on, man.
> Don't narrow it down to whataboutism.
> Don't you ever sit back and just think about the media you consume?
> 
> ...



There's such a thing as consciously turning your brain off while enjoying a cheap b movie.

It's called 'Relaxing'


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 23, 2020)

I think we should all relax and drop the subject so staff doesn’t close the thread ‘>w>


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 23, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> There's such a thing as consciously turning your brain off while enjoying a cheap b movie.
> 
> It's called 'Relaxing'


My brain is constantly going so my relaxed state is about 60mph cruise control on a highway


[Nexus] said:


> I think we should all relax and drop the subject so staff doesn’t close the thread ‘>w>


lol we're buds, Conor and I. Don't worry ;3


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> My brain is constantly going so my relaxed state is about 60mph cruise control on a highway



The poor traffic laws.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 23, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> The poor traffic laws.


I know right
I don't even have a license
*brain crosses the median, causes mass chaos*


----------



## Jkitty (Mar 23, 2020)

The Fluffy MC is the best motorcycle club of San Andreas... (false, just 2 members.)


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 23, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> To be fair, how often do superhero movies ever make sense?



The only "superhero" movies that were actually good were Deadpool 1 and 2, and the first Guardians of the Galaxy.

The others take themselves way too seriously, or rely so much on making themselves look good on the big screen that, when you see them on tv at home, they're really pretty boring.

People kept telling me I needed to see Black Panther, that it was "sooo good."  I finally watched it the other night and ended up just playing on my phone because I felt like it was every other superhero movie I'd ever seen.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2020)

-Defending Abrahamic creationism is defending environmental degradation and nonhuman animal abuse.

-Culture and religion are not sacrosanct.

-It matters little that not all 'X' are 'Y' as long as 'X'-ness can be used as a legal defense for 'Y'-ness.


----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 23, 2020)

I don't think men are opressing woman (I am a software engineer woman). I think woman are opressing themselves and blame men. I just don't think it's a gender thing. Being a potato isn't because of your gender... =(


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Mar 23, 2020)

My unpopular opinion? People are overreacting too much to the corona virus. Yes, it should be taken seriously, but I think they've gone way too far and I'm afraid of what will happen if they start enforcing forced quarantines.


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Mar 24, 2020)

When watching movies I can micro-focus on certain aspects and turn it into a completely different movie in my head, that is then actually good.

Example: I didn't really like the Story of John Wick 3, but the movie was so pretty that I focused on all the setpieces, clothes, people and the lighting situation, that it basically turned into a "look at pretty things"-documentary for me, which I was totally fine with


----------



## whoopsie-daisie (Mar 24, 2020)

for me:

-I agree with OP's pitbull stance, yes pitbulls are not the most aggressive dogs, but they can literally take the meat out of its victim.
-Marvel movies are overrated. I like them and they are better than DC movies but man, if someone says one unpopular opinion about a marvel movie on twitter, they get dragged. Also, many marvel movies are repetitive as shit.
-Rap is overratted and the culture is toxic af. Yes, it has bops but we should know it's problematic also. Misogony, homophobia, violence, the n-word, flexing culture, chile its a lot. As a black person, I see the effect of rap culture in my community.
-People are overacting over COVID-19. I think sanitizing and washing hands more could be a valid way to cope with it, not shutting down schools and not letting people leave the house. More people had died from the flu. The virus is more affected on older people and people with pre existing conditions. Many of them, especially seniors, are chilling at home and being YOLO about their lives because they are at the end of their lives.
-Retirement plans to stop working at mid 60s should be applied for political positions also *cough* the candidates of the US presidential election*cough*. Running a country/state/city seems like a hella stressful job and I don't not wanna worry about my leader dying during the middle of their job.
-Cats don't deserve the backlash, they can actually be nice animals if you treat them nice and clear your bias.
-Furries don't deserve the hate from outsiders, yes we're weirdos but isn't every subculture? Also most of us don't wanna fuck IRL animals. Anime fans are just as weird as us but they don't get the hate.
-Don't get the hype of sports. Maybe it's my PTSD of Gym class in school and receiving the most shit for not being the most athletic person. I just see it as a game and the fans are scary.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 25, 2020)

whoopsie-daisie said:


> Maybe it's my PTSD of Gym class in school and receiving the most shit for not being the most athletic person


i feel your pain but i think it's just you, friend. Also, nowadays i don't think anyone acts like that anymore. especially since now since people know they'll be on youtube if they ever did do some crazy shit like that at a football game.


----------



## Punji (Mar 25, 2020)

Too many people "self-diagnose" mental illnesses, whether they actually believe they have it or not.

People seem to forget no one is happy all the time, everyone gets nervous or anxious about stressful situations, and having a tragic backstory(TM) isn't a personality.

It devalues actual mental illness and is treated like it's the most interesting and important thing about a person. I find this behaviour disgusting, personally.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm really surprised about these posts saying the world is over-reacting to coronavirus. 

If anything we've been under-reacting to it. :S This is an exponential maths problem guys.


----------



## Simo (Mar 25, 2020)

SSRI and SNRI medications are tremendously over-prescribed in the US, and their drawbacks vastly understated.

Treatment focuses too much on medication, and too little on analyzing and addressing the underlying personal, interpersonal, societal, financial and other root causes of psychological distress, and thus fails at ferreting out ways in which one might find solutions, and achieve better integration of one's 'self', in terms of their well being and achieving their goals in relation to the world around them.

Mental heath care has largely devolved into the doling out of pills, much to the delight of pill pushing pharmaceutical companies, who spend hundreds of millions on adverting. They have done nothing to lower the suicide rate, nor are people any happier or more self-actualized.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Mar 25, 2020)

whoopsie-daisie said:


> -Furries don't deserve the hate from outsiders, yes we're weirdos but isn't every subculture? Also most of us don't wanna fuck IRL animals. Anime fans are just as weird as us but they don't get the hate.



You mean the online hate?, The hate always been unfounded & dumb as hell. Pretty much all are just immature assholes with massive insecurity issues. The whole IRl animal argument is the cringest take, Canine anthros are sapient beings with a body that human like & same intelligence. Cue the online meltdowns if a humanoid canine female alien could have kids with a male human with no health issues?.


----------



## whoopsie-daisie (Mar 25, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> i feel your pain but i think it's just you, friend. Also, nowadays i don't think anyone acts like that anymore. especially since now since people know they'll be on youtube if they ever did do some crazy shit like that at a football game.


I haven't recieved bullying for not being into sports as of now. I'm talking about the hype.


----------



## whoopsie-daisie (Mar 25, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> You mean the online hate?, The hate always been unfounded & dumb as hell. Pretty much all are just immature assholes with massive insecurity issues. The whole IRl animal argument is the cringest take, Canine anthros are sapient beings with a body that human like & same intelligence. Cue the online meltdowns if a humanoid canine female alien could have kids with a male human with no health issues?.


yeah the online hate.


----------



## whoopsie-daisie (Mar 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Black Panther is just another Marvel superhero movie, not a race movement.
> 
> It’s also kind of overrated.



For me, I agree. I liked the film. But the whole black power thing made the film different from the marvel formula. And I remember when the referenced memes *cringe*. Coming from a black person, I had a different opinion from the other black people I know about the film, being my family and friends. They all loved and obsessed over it by watching it over and over. Me, I saw it as a regular marvel movie. I get the representation aspect but it was blown out of proposition when the film came out, forgetting other action movies with a predomenality black cast. Also, when I said my piece in the movie, I was shunned. You can love and obsess over BP but just don't shun different opinions.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 25, 2020)

Punji said:


> Too many people "self-diagnose" mental illnesses, whether they actually believe they have it or not.
> 
> People seem to forget no one is happy all the time, everyone gets nervous or anxious about stressful situations, and having a tragic backstory(TM) isn't a personality.
> 
> It devalues actual mental illness and is treated like it's the most interesting and important thing about a person. I find this behaviour disgusting, personally.


In a time where people are increasingly fixated on identity, such labels are useful for gaining clout on social media. They're almost like rank stripes.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 26, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> It doesn't make a whole lot of sense either.
> An insulated country like that, even if it's full of resources, wouldn't be that advanced.


my mother keeps going on a fucking rampage yelling about how wakanda is africa if the white man never touched it.
 this happens every time she hears  the word black panther


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 26, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Wine is the best alcoholic beverage


no, coolaid is.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 26, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> no, coolaid is.


Koolaid with whisky in it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 26, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> my mother keeps going on a fucking rampage yelling about how wakanda is africa if the white man never touched it.
> this happens every time she hears  the word black panther


Wakanda is just like any other fictional world created by the magnificent Stan Lee, like Asgard from Thor or any of the planets in Guardians of the Galaxy. It’s not meant to be taken seriously. It’s based off nostalgic comic books from our parents childhood that I’m glad got turned into movies for my generation to enjoy.


----------



## oappo (Mar 27, 2020)

Adoptables suck half the fun out of art. Why would you want to buy a design you haven't specifically made to fit your tastes?  I don't really get it.


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 27, 2020)

People who let an identity become their entire life are not very interesting.  This can range from sexuality to being a furry / brony etc.  There is nothing wrong with being proud / open about said identity but when it is the most interesting thing about you I think that's a problem


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 28, 2020)

It's not cute, to keep dangerous cute animals like bobcats or pitbulls especially when you've child.


----------



## creamyfox (Mar 28, 2020)

I don't like pancakes


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 28, 2020)

I don't like pandas or sloths. I think they suck and are evolutionary failures. Sorry to the people with panda and sloth sonas... lol


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 28, 2020)

Chomby said:


> I don't like pandas or sloths. I think they suck and are evolutionary failures. Sorry to the people with panda and sloth sonas... lol


imagine being fucking extinct


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 28, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> imagine being fucking extinct


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 28, 2020)

A philosophy major is actually less useful than the pejorative "basket weaving".


----------



## creamyfox (Mar 28, 2020)

I dont agree pets are entirely domestic and cute. Cats and dogs normally hunt and eat raw meat and they belong to nature.
On the internet I saw a herd of dogs got wild and hunting, and that's the right one.
And wolf hybrids can birth, so dogs are some kind of wolf.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 28, 2020)

Coming from a black person, I hate it when movies and TV shows blackwash beloved characters. Blackwashing is the act of making someone or something that wasn't African American and make it African American . For example they got some black woman to play star fire in Titans. If you want a good black LGBT character, then fucking make one instead making some beloved piece of media black or gay or non-binary. And what's worse is that people who don't like this are painted as racist and sexist supremacists by the media and public. At this rate, We're gonna have a demisexual transsexual gender-fluid black non-binary  androgynous Santa Claus for christmas headed down our chimneys because all the big business entertainment companies are so out of touch with society and don't know how to entertain people anymore.


----------



## Roboticrevolt (Mar 28, 2020)

My Unpopular Opinons;

-Pineapple is great pizza topping.
-Parasite wasn't just a bad movie, it a a bad Korean movie.
- Deep Space Nine will forever be the best star trek.
-Farscape is the best sci fi series, and it was longer then Firefly.
- we deserve robot overlords.
-Red Dwarf is better then Dr Who.
- Sherlock was crap


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 28, 2020)

Although change is tiresome and usually unwanted, but change is always nice and good. (Well... When it's good change.  )
Some people may hate change because they're stuck with the mentality that new is bad and what not, but honestly, I kind of glad I'm trying out Jackpot as like my 2nd fursona and even revamping some characters of mine.

It feels like I just opened the window for a nice breeze of fresh air!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 29, 2020)

Instead of being proud of what you were born as. . .find something about yourself to be proud of.

A personal accomplishment - a degree, a job or promotion, an award or some kind of recognition.  An achievement YOU have made, a positive contribution YOU have made.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

The Coronavirus is beneficial to humanity and the earth in more ways than one. Where war has pushed innovation and technology through desperation, so will this virus.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Mar 29, 2020)

I've never understood the whole sex or fetish is taboo logic i see online?. A streamer i brought up before is my prime example, Has a few videos of him bashing or mocking them while saying hey can we drop this convo suddenly?. Like being offended of Twitter artists posting 18+ art?, Mocked someone faving 18+ art on twitter, Hints that your a immature neckbeard if you like furry porn.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 29, 2020)

I don’t think arrogance is always a bad thing.  As long as it’s not just constant or in a very condescending way.

There’s nothing wrong with being proud of your achievements and showing it.


----------



## oappo (Mar 30, 2020)

Patriotic themed stuff is almost always  very tacky. This isn't just limited to clothing, but also things like skins in video games. 

Stuff on a flag simply is not designed to look good on anything else.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 30, 2020)

creamyfox said:


> I don't like pancakes


!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 30, 2020)

America is a freaking joke of a country. That's my unpopular opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2020)

That opinion isn't really unpopular, especially outside of America.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 30, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> That opinion isn't really unpopular, especially outside of America.


But I'm from the US, and that opinion will get you dirty looks here.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Purplefuzz (Mar 30, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> America is a freaking joke of a country. That's my unpopular opinion.



Yeah with the sad excuse for healthcare, Ignorance is rampant in many places and more. There zero point living there when Japan, Europe & more bury it in quality.


----------



## whoopsie-daisie (Mar 30, 2020)

Chomby said:


> I don't like pandas or sloths. I think they suck and are evolutionary failures. Sorry to the people with panda and sloth sonas... lol



You're probably not a fan of chickens probably.



oappo said:


> Patriotic themed stuff is almost always  very tacky. This isn't just limited to clothing, but also things like skins in video games.
> 
> Stuff on a flag simply is not designed to look good on anything else.


I never was a fan with clothing with the flag on it (I'm American). I had this tank top in the print of the flag to wear during the Fourth and I felt embarrassed and got rid of it. Yes, our flag is pretty and probably on of the best looking national flags but I don't see myself as the patriotic person who would wear that. 

I would rather wear the shirt on the top than the one under it. The minimal design makes it unique and subtle, and that's more of my style.









Also, this shirt is sick. I would rather wear something with the bald eagle than the American flag because eagles are fucking awesome.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 30, 2020)

whoopsie-daisie said:


> You're probably not a fan of chickens probably.



Actually I like chickens because the hens have fluffy butts.


----------



## Giana36 (Mar 30, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> Yeah with the sad excuse for healthcare, Ignorance is rampant in many places and more. There zero point living there when Japan, Europe & more bury it in quality.


True, there are certain European countries as well as Japan, Taiwan, and South Korea among some others bury it in terms of healthcare.
HOWEVER,
I'd still rather live here than North Korea, Saudi Arabia, Haiti, Yemen, Afghanistan, Sudan, and Somalia. Not just a "Not my cup of tea" sort of thing, the healthcare system of those aforementioned countries is either next to nonexistent, or fucking jumbled up nonsense. Not only that, but those countries, along with places like El Salvador and most people in contemporary Iran are known for their pants-on-head closed-mindedness towards opposing points of view (especially the former two) and flat out bone-headed ignorance of many things. Yes, there's people in USA and UK that are like this as well, but in those aforementioned countries its blatantly the norm for the most part. 
While healthcare doesn't have to almost entirely left to private companies, just because something is government mandated, does not mean that its gonna be of great quality. What matters the most is implementation. The US can do better than the ""Affordable Care Act"".


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 30, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But I'm from the US, and that opinion will get you dirty looks here.


i mean, what did you expect?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 30, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> i mean, what did you expect?


People being more willing to fix this country's shortcomings instead of going "Love it or leave it!"?


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> People being more willing to fix this country's shortcomings instead of going "Love it or leave it!"?



It's funny, when I was growing up, if you complained too much about the USA, conservatives used to say, "Oh yeah? Ya don't like it? Well...why don't ya go live in Russia!" Now, the same conservatives make every manner of excuse for Russia not being all that bad.  

~

My unpopular opinion: Billionaires should be put to work in the fields picking beans, while I drive around in a big purple Cadillac, wearing a shiny gold 1970s leisure suit, laughing.


----------



## Rayd (Mar 31, 2020)

i find the funimation dub for goku's "i am" speech both corny and out of character for a character like goku. to me it feels super forced to sound badass, when in actuality i could never see goku saying anything like he did.






i entirely like kai's dub for this speech better. it feels way more natural and personally i like the delivery better as well.





i have no bias towards either dub though, as there are parts from both that i like over the other, like vegeta's dying words in the funimation dub, that scene was WAY better than kai's.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Mar 31, 2020)

Giana36 said:


> True, there are certain European countries as well as Japan, Taiwan, and South Korea among some others bury it in terms of healthcare.
> HOWEVER,
> I'd still rather live here than North Korea, Saudi Arabia, Haiti, Yemen, Afghanistan, Sudan, and Somalia. Not just a "Not my cup of tea" sort of thing, the healthcare system of those aforementioned countries is either next to nonexistent, or fucking jumbled up nonsense. Not only that, but those countries, along with places like El Salvador and most people in contemporary Iran are known for their pants-on-head closed-mindedness towards opposing points of view (especially the former two) and flat out bone-headed ignorance of many things. Yes, there's people in USA and UK that are like this as well, but in those aforementioned countries its blatantly the norm for the most part.
> While healthcare doesn't have to almost entirely left to private companies, just because something is government mandated, does not mean that its gonna be of great quality. What matters the most is implementation. The US can do better than the ""Affordable Care Act"".



The US is big place of course many states outperform others & the US is better in a lot aspects of other places despite my post. The treatment of pot being legal is fantastic which shows there willing to change. 

There current beer, media & headphones(Grado, ZMF, Etymotic) are still unchallenged kings. Yet to find a headphone better than ER4S.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 31, 2020)

Simo said:


> It's funny, when I was growing up, if you complained too much about the USA, conservatives used to say, "Oh yeah? Ya don't like it? Well...why don't ya go live in Russia!" Now, the same conservatives make every manner of excuse for Russia not being all that bad.



Okay, you and I know VERY different conservatives.

The only ones I know try to claim that the US is basically 50+ different countries banded together.  (Not only that, they're willing to think of each county in the individual states as a province.)

It'd partially explain why we can't seem to get our heads together as a nation, but I'm honestly not so sure with the amount of federal influence we have.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 31, 2020)

Another unpopular opinion: I think electric cars are unironically cool.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 31, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Another unpopular opinion: I think electric cars are unironically cool.


I agree. It reminds me of the futuristic concepts they have in games where a society is more advanced. Also I hate being behind muscle cars and trucks that leave a thick black cloud of fumes when they press on the gas. It smells terrible and makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 31, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Another unpopular opinion: I think electric cars are unironically cool.



Give it a few years and I might consider them cooler.  What makes them uncool to me is specifically the fact that charging stations are still WAY too scattered for my liking.

Seriously, I checked into the ones in my area (I figure New Yorkers are going to eventually be compelled to go all-electric, might as well start thinking about it now) and there's several areas where there are no charging stations for *50 MILES*.  Being forced to avoid areas due to a risk of being stranded by my only ride is NOT COOL.

Now, some of the portable charging stations I've seen show up as of late...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 31, 2020)

Fox butts are not to be spanked, but put on display for everyone to see in all its glory.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 31, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fox butts are not to be spanked, but put on display for everyone to see in all its glory.



...I am fine with the spanking option.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 31, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fox butts are not to be spanked, but put on display for everyone to see in all its glory.


Wait! I don't want to be put on display! owo


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 31, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> People being more willing to fix this country's shortcomings instead of going "Love it or leave it!"?


In my eyes true patriotism is admitting your countries flaws and wanting to fix them, not blindly defending those flaws.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 31, 2020)

We should all prepare for catastrophe and failure to be prepared falls directly on our shoulders.


----------



## Simo (Mar 31, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I agree. It reminds me of the futuristic concepts they have in games where a society is more advanced. Also I hate being behind muscle cars and trucks that leave a thick black cloud of fumes when they press on the gas. It smells terrible and makes me sick to my stomach.



On this note, I hate really loud mufflers. Maybe this is not really an unpopular opinion, but a muffler's job is right in the word itself: to muffle. Not to amplify!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2020)

Chomby said:


> Actually I like chickens because the hens have fluffy butts.


So do the roosters!


----------



## Skittles (Mar 31, 2020)

Raspberry is better than strawberry jam.


----------



## Aedion (Mar 31, 2020)

Unpopular Opinions
1) Girls that flaunt how random they are should stop. It's not random. You're not random. You're annoying. Guys too. 
2) People who hate popular things because they're popular and are proud that they've not seen/read/played/heard the thing look stupid. Stop bragging about making conversation harder. 
3) Being gay doesn't automatically make you a good person, or better than anyone else. Work on yourself, sis.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 31, 2020)

Aedion said:


> Unpopular Opinions
> 1) Girls that flaunt how random they are should stop. It's not random. You're not random. You're annoying. Guys too.
> 2) People who hate popular things because they're popular and are proud that they've not seen/read/played/heard the thing look stupid. Stop bragging about making conversation harder.
> 3) Being gay doesn't automatically make you a good person, or better than anyone else. Work on yourself, sis.


Gay also isn't a personality.
I'm about as far removed from your stereotypical gay as you can get.


----------



## Aedion (Mar 31, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Gay also isn't a personality.
> I'm about as far removed from your stereotypical gay as you can get.



Thank you for saying that too!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2020)

Nelly queens are obnoxious.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Mar 31, 2020)

Aedion said:


> People who hate popular things because they're popular and are proud that they've not seen/read/played/heard the thing look stupid. Stop bragging about making conversation harder.



People who proudly hate stuff are beyond stupid in  general. I've had runs with assholes like that who will kill a conversation. Because somehow your not allowed either a opinion or openly enjoy it, While having deal with there immature & hostile reactions when told to get lost or shut the hell up?.

Bonus points if there is reason is pure cringe and makes no sense, Like online furry haters.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 1, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> People who proudly hate stuff are beyond stupid in  general. I've had runs with assholes like that who will kill a conversation. Because somehow your not allowed either a opinion or openly enjoy it, While having deal with there immature & hostile reactions when told to get lost or shut the hell up?.
> 
> Bonus points if there is reason is pure cringe and makes no sense, Like online furry haters.



Yep, and people who boast that they've never seen a popular tv show or movie.

No one cares.  no one is going to beg you to see it.

There's stuff I don't like or watch, so I don't watch it.  No need to announce it to the world.

Except Beastars.  Don't care one bit about that show.


----------



## oappo (Apr 1, 2020)

Another one:
Not every type of preference needs to be an individual sexuality. Sexuality is a category, and categories never fit perfectly for the vast majority of people or even well for every individual. There will always be caveats and that's fine.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Apr 1, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Yep, and people who boast that they've never seen a popular tv show or movie.
> 
> No one cares.  no one is going to beg you to see it.
> 
> ...



Agreed, My eyes roll when i see haters acting worse than the fanboys or problem members. Like that streamer i talked about before, Going on dumb rants about either porn or furry porn for no reason?.


----------



## Thrashy (Apr 1, 2020)

Sea cucumbers > skunks


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Sea cucumbers > skunks



>:{


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 1, 2020)

Boiled beef tastes very bad and disgusting


----------



## whoopsie-daisie (Apr 1, 2020)

Aedion said:


> Unpopular Opinions
> *1) Girls that flaunt how random they are should stop. It's not random. You're not random. You're annoying. Guys too. *
> 2) People who hate popular things because they're popular and are proud that they've not seen/read/played/heard the thing look stupid. Stop bragging about making conversation harder.
> 3) Being gay doesn't automatically make you a good person, or better than anyone else. Work on yourself, sis.


I could say the same to ppl who try to be "weird" or "awkward" or "relabtable". Like I was called those things in the past and it was meant to demean people. About 20 or 30 years ago, "different" people weren't treated the best. When did this change happen??


----------



## Jestwinged (Apr 1, 2020)

Canned tuna is a delicacy and smells amazing


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 1, 2020)

Jestwinged said:


> Canned tuna is a delicacy and smells amazing


I spent a month eating mostly that.
I'm done.

Trade you for equal weight of any other non-perishable good.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 1, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Raspberry is better than strawberry jam.



This is indisputable fax


----------



## pinecones (Apr 1, 2020)

Mac and Cheese and Brownies is delicious.
And I'm going to keep dipping my corn chips in ice water.
No one controls my life.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 2, 2020)

pinecones said:


> Mac and Cheese and Brownies is delicious.



GO BACK TO HELL


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 2, 2020)

pinecones said:


> Mac and Cheese and Brownies is delicious.
> And I'm going to keep dipping my corn chips in ice water.
> No one controls my life.


I like your style


----------



## pinecones (Apr 2, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I like your style


This guy gets it. He knows.
Of course, corvids are very wise.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2020)

Married people don't belong on dating sites. Their presence screams "Fuck you, I got mine."


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 2, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Married people don't belong on dating sites. Their presence screams "Fuck you, I got mine."


What if you're polyamorous? Like me?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What if you're polyamorous? Like me?


I don't see many of those.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 2, 2020)

Water tastes good.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Apr 3, 2020)

In a non furry context, Female anthros(mine are canine) >>> most humans.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 3, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> In a non furry context, Female anthros(mine are canine) >>> most humans.


Humans are soooooooo ugly. They're hairless and pasty, have hideous ears, no tail and it REALLY bugs me that their noses protrude out far from their muzzles.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 3, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> In a non furry context, Female anthros(mine are canine) >>> most humans.



I agree


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Apr 3, 2020)

Not sure if this opinion is unpopular or not, but:
Most 'shark anthros' don't look like sharks at all---in fact, they kinda look like bald sergals with gills---and the only reason they're immediately recognizable as sharks is because the fandom has gotten used to associating the species name with that appearance. This mostly seems to apply to females. I guess it has to do with visual appeal

Also, closed species are a scam, and so is the fact that a $5 hoodie suddenly costs $500 just because you slapped a logo on it


----------



## Rouge166 (Apr 3, 2020)

Some cereals are good without milk in them


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 3, 2020)

I think worrying about whether you get remembered or not after you die is a complete waste of time and mental energy.


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 3, 2020)

Trevor Phillip's is actually 99% normal


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 3, 2020)

Cereal sucks
Mustard sucks
Sausage sucks

I can say that Turkish people mostly don't like those foods lol
(unpopular for foreigners I guess)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 6, 2020)

Cats can be just as loving as dogs


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2020)

The song Fortunate Son is great for any FPS game ending


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 6, 2020)

I think pineapple on pizza AND barbecue sauce instead of tomato sauce is actually very good.

Just throw chicken on it and it's even better.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 6, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> I think pineapple on pizza AND barbecue sauce instead of tomato sauce is actually very good.
> 
> Just throw chicken on it and it's even better.



What about putting pizza and pineapple...on a barbecue?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What about putting pizza and pineapple...on a barbecue?


I think grilled pineapple is a thing


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I think grilled pineapple is a thing


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 6, 2020)

I love kale, raw or sauteed.


----------



## Rockclawmon (Apr 6, 2020)

wings of hope said:


> Cats can be just as loving as dogs


That is a fact!!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2020)

I think that people only watch NASCAR for the crashes.


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 6, 2020)

Sports like basketball and baseball should be defunded.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 6, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Sports like basketball and baseball should be defunded.


Especially football. That's where all the meathead criminals are to be found.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 6, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Sports like basketball and baseball should be defunded.



Sports with balls should be defunded.
Sports with wheels should be funded, but only of they include both left and right turns.


----------



## Rouge166 (Apr 6, 2020)

I love just peanut butter on a sandwich


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 6, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I love just peanut butter on a sandwich



I love peanut butter and mayonnaise sandwiches. I had two for lunch, today.


----------



## Rouge166 (Apr 6, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I love peanut butter and mayonnaise sandwiches. I had two for lunch, today.


That's a bit much lol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 6, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> That's a bit much lol



Don't knock it til you try it. (ʘᴗʘ)


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 6, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> That's a bit much lol



It’s actually pretty good haha


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 6, 2020)

I like to put a butt load of garlic in my macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 6, 2020)

I really love derpy/wall eyed/weird designs - like I adore Dunsparce, it's one of my fave Pokemon. I just think sometimes making something "weird" actually kinda makes it cute? I also find hellbenders really cute.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 6, 2020)

Despite the creators' best efforts to make them terrifying and reprehensible, there is just something..._cathartic_...about the concept of a Dalek. A can of unbridled hate and malice that mows down all who oppose it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 7, 2020)

I love having an Umbreon on my Pokémon team


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 7, 2020)

5G is the reason behind Covid-19.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 7, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> People being more willing to fix this country's shortcomings instead of going "*Love it or leave it*!"?


Brazil called they want their motto back........... (Yes this is actually a thing in Brazil.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 7, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Brazil called they want their motto back........... (Yes this is actually a thing in Brazil.)


 
If Brazil wants a new theme:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 7, 2020)

-The Beatles are overrated, and the members' solo works are better.

-For all their drawling about "Muh prawwpurdy!" and "Muh rats!", the majority of gun nuts really just like fantasizing about shooting anything that looks at them the wrong way.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 7, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -The Beatles are overrated, and the members' solo works are better.
> 
> -For all their drawling about "Muh prawwpurdy!" and "Muh rats!", the majority of gun nuts really just like fantasizing about shooting anything that looks at them the wrong way.


I actually sort of agree. While I do have great respect for the band and the influence they had on music, I was never much of a fan personally.


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 7, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -The Beatles are overrated, and the members' solo works are better.
> 
> -For all their drawling about "Muh prawwpurdy!" and "Muh rats!", the majority of gun nuts really just like fantasizing about shooting anything that looks at them the wrong way.


I just think the Beatles are just garbage in general.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 7, 2020)

Moana is the most overrated Disney movie.


----------



## Punji (Apr 8, 2020)

A lot of the people hording and obsessing over guns "for protection" would probably never even get the chance to use them and if they did most wouldn't actually manage to protect anything or anyone.

When I got my firearms licence, my instructor, an ex-cop from America, told a story about a time when he was in a grocery store as a mass/would-be mass-shooter was firing around in the parking lot. He said there were a couple of guys hiding being one of those short platform things they put fruits on and one of them had a pistol. If I recall correctly, he said something to the affect of "if he comes through that door, are you gonna shoot him? Just give the gun to me an I'll do it." Fortunately someone outside tackled the guy apparently, but the actual people with a firearm for defence were too shaken up to even use it.

Personally I know if anyone ever broke into my house I'd have a snowball's chance in Hell to unlock the case, grab some rounds, stick them in the magazine, and load the rifle before he found me. And I'm even in the same room with the rifle, the key, and the ammo!

Firearms are sporting equipment first and weapons second, having one doesn't make you a badass.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 8, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> I just think the Beatles are just garbage in general.


Still better than Bob Dylan, one of the most torturous sounds in the history of rock. How can you be called a "singer-songwriter" when you can only do the second thing?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 8, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Still better than Bob Dylan, one of the most torturous sounds in the history of rock. How can you be called a "singer-songwriter" when you can only do the second thing?


Lou Reed sucks even harder in terms of music.......... (That is my opinion and I am sticking with it. Personally I am indifferent to Bob Dylan in general.)


----------



## Purplefuzz (Apr 9, 2020)

I really find it funny how underplayed Alcohol damaging effects are?. After 4+ beers forget about getting any decent sleep, The insomnia is worse than any Stimulant like my ADHD meds. Not worth it in my view when any mild dose disso drug like Ketamine, DXM can give the drunk feel without the issues of booze.

For a fandom view, Self hating furries are worse than any hater. Who seem to cry how the community is toxic, But love to use terms like
degenerate or autstic with no clue how dumb they sound?.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 9, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> I really find it funny how underplayed Alcohol damaging effects are?. After 4+ beers forget about getting any decent sleep, The insomnia is worse than any Stimulant like my ADHD meds. Not worth it in my view when any mild dose disso drug like Ketamine, DXM can give the drunk feel without the issues of booze.



Alcohol does the opposite to me.  It’ll put me right to sleep.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> Alcohol does the opposite to me.  It’ll put me right to sleep.



I find coffee makes me sleepy.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 9, 2020)

wings of hope said:


> I love having an Umbreon on my Pokémon team


I don't play pokemon a lot, but in Soul Silver I had three teams of just Vulpix and Ninetails. 

... I probably have issues.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 10, 2020)

-The worst common metric of whether music is enjoyable or not is "Can I dance to it?". It's a sign of juvenile taste, and some of the worst music in the world makes producers a fortune because of it.

-There IS such a thing as "good/bad" art. Flinging paint at a canvas like monkey shit will never compare to painting a detailed portrait.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -The worst common metric of whether music is enjoyable or not is "Can I dance to it?". It's a sign of juvenile taste, and some of the worst music in the world makes producers a fortune because of it.
> 
> -There IS such a thing as "good/bad" art. Flinging paint at a canvas like monkey shit will never compare to painting a detailed portrait.



What if I use monkey shit to create work like Picasso though? ;3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What if I use monkey shit to create work like Picasso though? ;3


Then you're probably in state care.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 10, 2020)

Punji said:


> A lot of the people hording and obsessing over guns "for protection" would probably never even get the chance to use them and if they did most wouldn't actually manage to protect anything or anyone.
> 
> When I got my firearms licence, my instructor, an ex-cop from America, told a story about a time when he was in a grocery store as a mass/would-be mass-shooter was firing around in the parking lot. He said there were a couple of guys hiding being one of those short platform things they put fruits on and one of them had a pistol. If I recall correctly, he said something to the affect of "if he comes through that door, are you gonna shoot him? Just give the gun to me an I'll do it." Fortunately someone outside tackled the guy apparently, but the actual people with a firearm for defence were too shaken up to even use it.
> 
> ...



I have a relevant unpopular opinion. A gun locked in a safe is just about useless. I keep a loaded revolver very handy in my home. I don't have kids, tho.


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 10, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -The worst common metric of whether music is enjoyable or not is "Can I dance to it?". It's a sign of juvenile taste, and some of the worst music in the world makes producers a fortune because of it.



Dancing is an inane activity on that note.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 10, 2020)

Green is better than blue.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What if you're polyamorous? Like me?


Poly gang! ^~^ Whats up 
Nah see I am all for people being on dating sites and what have you when in relationships if it is a known thing between the partners and the one they may be hooking up with.
As long as there is respect and honesty through all parties than its all good to me.

At least thats how I operate within my polycule ^~^


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 14, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> *-The Beatles are overrated, and the members' solo works are better.*






(In all honesty I like the Beatles but you are entitled to hate them as much as you want.)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 14, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> View attachment 84679
> (In all honesty I like the Beatles but you are entitled to hate them as much as you want.)


I never said I "hated" them, just not all that impressed.


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 14, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> View attachment 84679
> (In all honesty I like the Beatles but you are entitled to hate them as much as you want.)


I am the one who hates them, lol


----------



## MagnusLucra (Apr 15, 2020)

Working overtime is good.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 15, 2020)

Power rangers is repetitive and predictable

Monster is made
PR beat monster up
Monster grows big
PR Summon the zords but instead of overwhelming the monster with numbers, they merge them into the megazord, get thrashed Abit then kick ass.

EVERY.... SINGLE.... EPISODE.... IS ... THE... SAME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Apr 15, 2020)

R2D2 Lego star wars death sound is better than Yoda lego star wars death sound.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 15, 2020)

The Beatles music itself wasn’t groundbreaking.
It was the coverage they got making the genre get a lot of airtime over more intricate music of the genre at the time that made for large mainstream popularity and acclaim.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 15, 2020)

Dubstep never should have come into existence.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 15, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Dubstep never should have come into existence.


Omg..OMG! I AM NOT ALONE!!! I hate dubstep.


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 15, 2020)

There is no such thing as objective morality.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> There is no such thing as objective morality.



Is that an objective moral perspective itself? ;D


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Is that an objective moral perspective itself? ;D


It is but still. No quotes from Jordan Peterson will change my mind.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> It is but still. No quotes from Jordan Peterson will change my mind.



If there's a way to be objectively_ incorrect_ about everything, Jordan Peterson probably has the best chance of being that lol.


----------



## Simo (Apr 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> If there's a way to be objectively_ incorrect_ about everything, Jordan Peterson probably has the best chance of being that lol.



Isn't he the guy who tried to cure his depression/anxiety/withdrawal from Klonopin by eating nothing but meat??? A crackpot, if I ever saw one.


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 15, 2020)

Simo said:


> Isn't he the guy who tried to cure his depression/anxiety/withdrawal from Klonopin by eating nothing but meat??? A crackpot, if I ever saw one.


He's proof that some people do not deserve their degrees.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 15, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Power rangers is repetitive and predictable
> 
> Monster is made
> PR beat monster up
> ...


Tokusatsu in general is hot garbage, and its fans are sweaty cringelords.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 20, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Yep, and people who boast that they've never seen a popular tv show or movie.
> 
> No one cares.  no one is going to beg you to see it.


I've had friends get angry with me because I wasn't interested in Zootopia, so I guess SOME people will beg you to watch popular movies. Kinda makes sense, you want to share something you like with people you like. Some people just go too far tho


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 20, 2020)

Bacon is highly overrated, and only truly serves as an amplifier for other dishes that at this point gets overused and used in quantities that are much to large for the dish it is paired with.

*Mic Drop*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 20, 2020)

One Piece is a fugly anime.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Bacon is highly overrated, and only truly serves as an amplifier for other dishes that at this point gets overused and used in quantities that are much to large for the dish it is paired with.
> 
> *Mic Drop*



*vegetarian applause* :3


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 20, 2020)

your time will come


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 21, 2020)

Idk if this is unpopular but I like to eat avocado by itself, rather than as guacamole.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> Idk if this is unpopular but I like to eat avocado by itself, rather than as guacamole.



It is a beautiful fruit...it is a fruit right?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 21, 2020)

Naruto is an overrated piece of garbage.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Naruto is an overrated piece of garbage.



One punch man is the best anime. ;3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2020)

No that would be Dragon Ball Z


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 21, 2020)

Family Guy is overrated and the mini ‘jokes’ that they throw in to carry the episodes aren’t really funny.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Family Guy is overrated and the mini ‘jokes’ that they throw in to carry the episodes aren’t really funny.


My parents once switched onto it by accident when I was visiting them, and it was like, the baby character in bdsm gear doing something with the dog. 

Like...Jesus friggidy Christ.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 21, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Family Guy is overrated and the mini ‘jokes’ that they throw in to carry the episodes aren’t really funny.


It's also visually terrible.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 22, 2020)

Saying that something is worse than another thing, doesn't mean you endorse or promote either things


----------



## Purplefuzz (Apr 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> My parents once switched onto it by accident when I was visiting them, and it was like, the baby character in bdsm gear doing something with the dog.
> 
> Like...Jesus friggidy Christ.



Still very mild to what South park do.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 24, 2020)

I cannot stand movie franchises. The vast majority of films only deserve ONE sequel.
It's a crime against humanity that we have like 33 Fast and Furious films.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 24, 2020)

Okay, now for a REALLY crazy one:

Really successful businesspeople lack object permanence.  (I was going to say "much like babies do" but THAT idea's actually being challenged a bit.)

It's not a bug, it's a feature inherent in always going after those money opportunities.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 24, 2020)

Western RPGs are overrated and I prefer JRPGS.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 24, 2020)

Popufurs aren't necessarily bad people, but some of their followers are pretty cringy.

I've been around a few who absolutely could not express their own opinion on anything.  It was always about what the "popufur" had to say on the matter.  Movies, music, whatever. . .and they would always tag the popufur when they referred to that person's opinion, like they were trying to earn "Best Orbiter" points or something.


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 24, 2020)

People shouldn't be hated just because they don't like dogs. Disliking an animal =/= wanting to harm them. 
On a similar note, modern dog worship is out of control and hurts relationships.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 24, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Western RPGs are overrated and I prefer JRPGS.


All types of RPGS are overrated


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> All types of RPGS are overrated


Says the kid with the Morgana avatar from Persona 5 JRPG video game.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 25, 2020)

i feel like in a lot of cases, you have a lot more reason to fear an eternal afterlife than there being no afterlife.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i feel like in a lot of cases, you have a lot more reason to fear an eternal afterlife than there being no afterlife.



Can't I be terrified of both? 3:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 25, 2020)

I know what you mean!


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Says the kid with the Morgana avatar from Persona 5 JRPG video game.


Just because I like one game doesn't mean I like all of them.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i feel like in a lot of cases, you have a lot more reason to fear an eternal afterlife than there being no afterlife.


I know it's probably not true, but I would prefer to be reborn. I'll be able to live a different life from a different perspective and do things I never got to do.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 25, 2020)

hologrammaton's rp threads are the BEST


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 25, 2020)

Femboys are overrated.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Femboys are overrated.


Even though you are wrong, I respect your opinion


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 25, 2020)

Pants are overrated.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Even though you are wrong, I respect your opinion



tbh in my experience it is extremely difficult to catch someone's fancy as a femboy; the ratio between us and guys who actually like us seriously seems to be 30:1, so i don't think we're over RATED, just... too much supply, not enough demand. 

yes i'm self loathing don't judge me


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> tbh in my experience it is extremely difficult to catch someone's fancy as a femboy; the ratio between us and guys who actually like us seriously seems to be 30:1, so i don't think we're over RATED, just... too much supply, not enough demand.
> 
> yes i'm self loathing don't judge me


Well I'm not a femboy, quite the opposite as I'm a little c h u n k y but I see your point. We need more femboi lovers


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Pants are overrated.



No pants cartoon characters best cartoon characters.



hologrammaton said:


> tbh in my experience it is extremely difficult to catch someone's fancy as a femboy; the ratio between us and guys who actually like us seriously seems to be 30:1, so i don't think we're over RATED, just... too much supply, not enough demand.
> 
> yes i'm self loathing don't judge me



We the gays should, I feel, also just be a bit more accepting of each others' bodies in general. Like, we have _other_ people to make us feel bad about ourselves.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't care that canines and felines are overused let people use whatever species they want to.


----------



## Valryth (Apr 25, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Femboys are overrated.



I agree, and I'm also very confused by them? I always thought that femboys were supposed to be cuter, more feminine looking boys. But then the majority of the furry media I find of them seems to represent "flat girls with male parts" and not "rather girly boys". It's a hard concept for me to understand! (if I'm wrong and someone would like to clarify, please do!)


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't understand why people prefer Nintendo that much. The games look very simple.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2020)

Femboy is a spectrum


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

creamyfox said:


> I don't understand why people prefer Nintendo that much. The games look very simple.


It's probably because the games are more targeted to kids and families. It's also because they usually have a cartoony art style rather than a gritty dark realistic style a lot of AAA games have these days. Trust me, some of these games are not simple. There are huge sprawling adventures like LOZ: Breath of the Wild. It is understandable that these games don't appeal to you though.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't like fem men. They tend to more often than not piss me off.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I don't find like fem men. They tend to more often than not piss me off.



What type of man pisses you _on_? ;3


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 25, 2020)

I don’t understand why people think Marshall Lee is so appealing.

If anyone here watched Adventure Time, you’ll know who I’m talking about. I don’t find him attractive at all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2020)

Probably genuine unpopular opinion here. 

Wasps are unsung heroes.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What type of man pisses you _on_? ;3



Oh my God lol


Perverted remark aside.

I like men that can own their masculinity. Similar to women, I like women that can own their femininity.

Both men and women have amazing features exclusive to them that only they can master ya know? Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Oh my God lol
> 
> 
> Perverted remark aside.
> ...


Yes but there's also nothing to be ashamed of in embracing your feminine side in men and masculine side in women, or even just acknowledging it exists. It doesn't make you any less 'of a man' to have feminine aspects in your personality.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yes but there's also nothing to be ashamed of in embracing your feminine side in men and masculine side in women, or even just acknowledging it exists. It doesn't make you any less 'of a man' to have feminine aspects in your personality.



That is true but there's a difference between acknowledging it and a difference between outright throwing it ya feel me?

Like a woman entirely throwing out her femininity is very disrespectful in my mind ya know?

And before anyone says anything I don't have anything against strong women or tom boyish women. My adopted mother was very tom boyish and could kick most men's asses.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2020)

What does it mean to be a man?
Who is a man, what's a man, am _I_ a man?

Yes. Technically I am.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> That is true but there's a difference between acknowledging it and a difference between outright throwing it ya feel me?
> 
> Like a woman entirely throwing out her femininity is very disrespectful in my mind ya know?
> 
> And before anyone says anything I don't have anything against strong women or tom boyish women. My adopted mother was very tom boyish and could kick most men's asses.


It's not disrespectful for a "woman to throw out her femininity." Many people feel like they were born into the wrong gender, the wrong body. That doesn't make them disrespectful or any less of a person. Who is it supposed to be disrespectful towards anyways? People embracing whatever aspects of their personality they want usually doesn't harm or affect anyone. That's just my take though, I'm not trans and I don't claim to know what it's like.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> It's not disrespectful for a "woman to throw out her femininity." Many people feel like they were born into the wrong gender, the wrong body. That doesn't make them disrespectful or any less of a person. Who is it supposed to be disrespectful towards anyways? People embracing whatever aspects of their personality they want usually doesn't harm or affect anyone. That's just my take though, I'm not trans and I don't claim to know what it's like.



No you're not getting what I am saying and this is coming from someone who dated a trans man.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> No you're not getting what I am saying and this is coming from someone who dated a trans man.


Then what were you saying? I'm genuinely not trying to strawman you or anything. I also did not know you


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

I hate _strongly dislike_ people complain about 'casuals' in fighting games. Let people play however they want, even if they use items and meme characters or whatever. It doesn't affect you how someone else plays. I don't know if this is an unpopular opinion, maybe more controversial than unpopular.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Then what were you saying? I'm not trying to strawman you or anything.



Switching gender is a choice and I have met trans men with more balls than a normal men.

What I am saying is owning something.

masculinity and  femininity in my mind is just owning what you have or what you are. Without being ashamed of such characteristics.

femininity not being scared to own the beautiful side of yourself.

masculinity not being afraid to own the physically strong side of yourself.

That's what they mean to me.

Cause you see many women outright throw away femininity cause they feel it makes them weak when it doesn't. Wasn't at all bringing in fucking trans people cause that is another can of worms entirely and I have dated trans men. They call themselves a man so they try to master masculinity in their own way and I enjoy that a lot.

While men being ashamed of their strength isn't healthy similar to men being ashamed of their emotions and emotions aren't women qualities only so I don't even put them in the same camp. As I said, both camps have something only they can do. Everyone feels shit. I wouldn't put emotions into that camp.

It's just important to take all the things around you and be comfortable with yourself.

It's not black and white for me. It's a complexity and saying I want people to outright stop a certain part of themselves is not on point. I just want everyone to embrace what they can of themselves.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Switching gender is a choice and I have met trans men with more balls than a normal men.
> 
> What I am saying is owning something.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, your argument kind of got 'lost in translation' and I thought you meant a completely different thing than what you actually meant. I completely 100% agree with you. It's not healthy for a woman to throw away their femininity in fear that they will be perceived as weak, for example. It seemed to me that you thought that you shouldn't embrace the other side at all, when that is not what you thought.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I'm sorry, your argument kind of got 'lost in translation' and I thought you meant a completely different thing than what you actually meant. I completely 100% agree with you. It's not healthy for a woman to throw away their femininity in fear that they will be perceived as weak, for example. It seemed to me that you thought that you shouldn't embrace the other side at all, when that is not what you thought.



Yeah sorry, about that. I didn't mean to give off the wrong impression. Doesn't help I have a good degree of brain damage so my writing isn't at all what it used to be. So again sorry lol


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Yeah sorry, about that. I didn't mean to give off the wrong impression. Doesn't help I have a good degree of brain damage so my writing isn't at all what it used to be. So again sorry lol


Not really your fault. I interpreted your argument wrong and it's also harder to tell what someone truly means on the internet. ^-^


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 25, 2020)

As a Furry, I find Fursuits revolting, cringy, and just bad looking, don't understand the craze nor why people pay so much money for them when you can get high-quality art from popular artists for a third of the price. Fursuits are the reason why I don't go to cons.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Not really your fault. I interpreted your argument wrong and it's also harder to tell what someone truly means on the internet. ^-^



Thank you for being a real bro and real down to Earth. uwu


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Thank you for being a real bro and real down to Earth. uwu


I'm not here to start a flamewar like a lot of people are uwu


----------



## Bluefangcat (Apr 25, 2020)

Unpop Opinion: Its annoying seeing half of the front page at any given time on FA being blank YCHs and Reminders.


----------



## Valryth (Apr 25, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> As a Furry, I find Fursuits revolting, cringy, and just bad looking, don't understand the craze nor why people pay so much money for them when you can get high-quality art from popular artists for a third of the price. Fursuits are the reason why I don't go to cons.



This one is interesting! I've been in/out the fandom for years, and I've honestly always shared the same opinion except for recently that I'm now discovering how cute some fursuits can be! But I still have mixed feelings about them, so I definitely understand what you mean over there. I would really like to wear one at some point in my life however, it must be such a cool experience?


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 25, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> As a Furry, I find Fursuits revolting, cringy, and just bad looking, don't understand the craze nor why people pay so much money for them when you can get high-quality art from popular artists for a third of the price. Fursuits are the reason why I don't go to cons.


Kind of same for me? I have no interest in ever getting one and sometimes it feels like you MUST have one by definition.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't like any of the sexual furry art.


----------



## Valryth (Apr 25, 2020)

MosquitoBeest said:


> Kind of same for me? I have no interest in ever getting one and sometimes it feels like you MUST have one by definition.



I feel like this touches on something different, but it's also very interesting to notice. I'll add some opinions of my own to this, but I don't understand why this is a fandom that has such a prominent social stratification based on details like those? I would understand it if us furries mainly praised people with high craftsmanship (there are _so_ many great artists in the fandom after all!) but it seems like these types of things are symbols of status more than anything else, so anyone with enough money can "outshine" others in this kind of way. And it ends up being a cycle of sorts? The more people notice that owning a fursuit is seen as some sort of "peak" furry-ness, the more people strive to achieve this ideal... It's just so interesting to see!

Since I mentioned this, what do you all feel about this? I hate to generalize, but I've been a part of multiple types of fandoms/communities and I think that the furry fandom is definitely the worst when it comes to this odd popularity and status type of pyramid. 

This doesn't particularly bother me, but you just end up noticing these things after a while!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 25, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I don't like any of the sexual furry art.



I don't like 97.9% of it.
Butt good art is just good art.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I know it's probably not true, but I would prefer to be reborn. I'll be able to live a different life from a different perspective and do things I never got to do.


i feel like rebirth or reincarnation is the most humane and most bearable of potential afterlifes. cause otherwise, no matter what the eternal afterlife is (if there is one), you'll be living that afterlife for millions of billions of trillions of years, and you're bound to go mad eventually under the stress of time itself, that no matter how much you can do or how much willpower you have, it's sure to be hell eventually.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i feel like rebirth or reincarnation is the most humane and most bearable of potential afterlifes. cause otherwise, no matter what the eternal afterlife is (if there is one), you'll be living that afterlife for millions of billions of trillions of years, and you're bound to go mad eventually under the stress of time itself, that no matter how much you can do or how much willpower you have, it's sure to be hell eventually.


@Arnak knows what it's like to suffer for an eternity. I don't really believe in afterlife, but being reborn would in fact be way better than any other afterlife honestly.


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 25, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i feel like rebirth or reincarnation is the most humane and most bearable of potential afterlifes. cause otherwise, no matter what the eternal afterlife is (if there is one), you'll be living that afterlife for millions of billions of trillions of years, and you're bound to go mad eventually under the stress of time itself, that no matter how much you can do or how much willpower you have, it's sure to be hell eventually.


Personally, nonexistence is better than any afterlife. After all, we all experienced it and why should we be afraid of it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Personally, nonexistence is better than any afterlife. After all, we all experienced it and why should we be afraid of it?



While I know this is rational, the thought of it stops me sleeping at night. Weird experience this whole living thing.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 25, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Personally, nonexistence is better than any afterlife. After all, we all experienced it and why should we be afraid of it?


Oh we didn't. How can you experience something while you don't exist yet?
Moreover it wouldn't be fear of the unknown, we can imagine it, it's just that it sounds really immaterial and stupid and we would rather live, most of the time


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> While I know this is rational, the thought of it stops me sleeping at night.



Me too.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Apr 26, 2020)

1) The communities that form around movies, television shows, video games, niche interests, etc are typically at their best when they are relatively obscure and small. Once they become accessible to the masses, the general quality of the community declines steadily and sharply. Discussions become watered down and repetitive; third-party media content is rendered progressively lackluster; community behavior becomes more and more repulsive and "cringey" as time goes on. 

2) Kothorix didn't really deserve a lot of the shit that was thrown his way when he was still active in the fandom.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 26, 2020)

ASTA said:


> 1) The communities that form around movies, television shows, video games, niche interests, etc are typically at their best when they are relatively obscure and small. Once they become accessible to the masses, the general quality of the community declines steadily and sharply. Discussions become watered down and repetitive; third-party media content is rendered progressively lackluster; community behavior becomes more and more repulsive and "cringey" as time goes on.
> 
> 2) Kothorix didn't really deserve a lot of the shit that was thrown his way when he was still active in the fandom.



I actually agree with both of your points. There’s a show I’m watching that is so pure and fun right now, but I’m afraid any explosion in popularity will ruin that.

As for Kothorix, I agree with that, too. I’m not entirely convinced that the backlash was warranted.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 26, 2020)

Wine is the best alcohol


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh, I have another one!

I think some spiders are cute. No, really!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 26, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Oh, I have another one!
> 
> I think some spiders are cute. No, really!


I think the little fuzzy jumping spiders are certainly pleasant to look at


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 26, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I think the little fuzzy jumping spiders are certainly pleasant to look at



I know! I saw one in my car today, and I wasn’t scared of it because of it’s cute front facing eyes. :3


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 26, 2020)

ASTA said:


> 2) Kothorix didn't really deserve a lot of the shit that was thrown his way when he was still active in the fandom.



Ehhhh I disagree very much.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 26, 2020)

That being militantly apolitical is really dumb. I mean, I understand that some people hate politics, but it just rubs me the wrong way when people act like they're above the fray. Understand what I'm saying?
(And, no, fembois are not overrated. _Pouts in the corner_)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Well I'm not a femboy, quite the opposite as I'm a little c h u n k y but I see your point. We need more femboi lovers


I'd be willing to help recruit more femboy lovers!!! ^w^


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 26, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'd be willing to help recruit more femboy lovers!!! ^w^


I’ve only hooked up with one femboy but yo they were good. Like they had your girl [Redacted] and crying out like [Redacted].
In short I guess my opinion is femboys are great and only get a bad rap from some loud racist nazi types.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 26, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> I’ve only hooked up with one femboy but yo they were good. Like they had your girl [Redacted] and crying out like [Redacted].
> In short I guess my opinion is femboys are great and only get a bad rap from some loud racist nazi types.


Huh. That's interesting and a little sad. But, not surprising, tbh.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 26, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I think the little fuzzy jumping spiders are certainly pleasant to look at


Their eyes are right in front, which makes them seem cuter.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 26, 2020)

_ketsu is good for taberu_


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2020)

the vast number of action, crime, sci-fi, horror and other movies where the male stars exclaim 'fuck' every other word in order to appear more macho are as annoying as they are inane


----------



## KD142000 (Apr 26, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i feel like rebirth or reincarnation is the most humane and most bearable of potential afterlifes. cause otherwise, no matter what the eternal afterlife is (if there is one), you'll be living that afterlife for millions of billions of trillions of years, and you're bound to go mad eventually under the stress of time itself, that no matter how much you can do or how much willpower you have, it's sure to be hell eventually.


This...actually got me thinking. I guess I'd agree. I would like to be reincarnated or reborn. I find the concept of your senses stopping and your consciousness just ending a bit...odd. I'm not religious, but I do have a hard time believing you just end. And I like to think that no one is truly dead if people remember them.



MCtheBeardie said:


> Oh, I have another one!
> 
> I think some spiders are cute. No, really!


I may have a fear of spiders, but that extends mostly to large ones! I leave the small ones alone. And @[Nexus] is right, the little jumping spiders are cute :3

In my unpopular opinions...er...polystyrene (might be called something different elsewhere in the world) is an awful material and should never be used in packaging. The sound it makes...that's what hell sounds like for me. Destroy it. DESTROY IT WITH NUKES.
*shudders*


----------



## Simo (Apr 27, 2020)

Valryth said:


> I feel like this touches on something different, but it's also very interesting to notice. I'll add some opinions of my own to this, but I don't understand why this is a fandom that has such a prominent social stratification based on details like those? I would understand it if us furries mainly praised people with high craftsmanship (there are _so_ many great artists in the fandom after all!) but it seems like these types of things are symbols of status more than anything else, so anyone with enough money can "outshine" others in this kind of way. And it ends up being a cycle of sorts? The more people notice that owning a fursuit is seen as some sort of "peak" furry-ness, the more people strive to achieve this ideal... It's just so interesting to see!
> 
> Since I mentioned this, what do you all feel about this? I hate to generalize, but I've been a part of multiple types of fandoms/communities and I think that the furry fandom is definitely the worst when it comes to this odd popularity and status type of pyramid.
> 
> This doesn't particularly bother me, but you just end up noticing these things after a while!



Oh, these are some cogent, pithy observations! It's fun to look at furries like an anthropologist, observing them as some sort of tribe or exotic culture   I'd agree that the fursuit sits at the top of the pyramid. It confers an almost instant status, and is key to foisting one to the rarefied elite by enabling one to project themselves into spaces, actual and virtual.

After reading your post, I made a brief list of other symbols and indicators of furry status. It's quite interesting the patterns that emerge.  I'll expand on the things in this outline in a day or so in a new thread...this has really got me pondering. Maybe a paper is in order : V

Here's the list so far, curious if anyone has any additions:

*Furry Status Symbols*
-The Fursuit
-The Reference Sheet & Art Commissions (Also, the status of _being_ an artist, particularly a sought after artist)
-Conventions, Attended & Attending

*(less exclusively furry indicators of status)*
-A Twitter Following (Also: You Tube channels & social media more generally)
-Computers, particularly gaming computers; consoles, phones, &c.
-Jobs/Careers/Wealth (Also: Attending College/University/Vocational Training/Military Service)
-A 'mate'


----------



## Valryth (Apr 28, 2020)

Simo said:


> Oh, these are some cogent, pithy observations! It's fun to look at furries like an anthropologist, observing them as some sort of tribe or exotic culture   I'd agree that the fursuit sits at the top of the pyramid. It confers an almost instant status, and is key to foisting one to the rarefied elite by enabling one to project themselves into spaces, actual and virtual.
> 
> After reading your post, I made brief list of other symbols and indicators of furry status. It's quite interesting the patterns that emerge.  I'll expand on the things in this outline in a day or so in a new thread...this has really got me pondering. Maybe a paper is in order : V
> 
> ...



I'm excited to see what further developments you may have to show! Needless to say, I agree with pretty much everything you've mentioned, and it makes me quite happy that other furries have been able to observe the same patterns! I'm being brief, but it's mainly because I feel like you've nailed down all the important aspects. And you're planning to write more on this, so I'll patiently await what else you have to present us! Thank you for taking me seriously, it really is interesting to think about every now and then.


----------



## NebulaFirefly (Apr 28, 2020)

1) Asexuality doesn't mean that this person need to consult with the doctor. You can be 100% healthy and still be asexual, it's not an illness.
2) "Androgynous" people are not always slim elf-like cutties. A masculine female bodybuilder is also androgynous in her own way.
3) Worldwide veganism is _*not *_good for ecology. Actually, it can even cause damage.
4) Capitalism is flawed but communism is death.
5) "Healthy fitness-acceptable meat" doesn't mean only chicken breast. High quality beef or turkey can be even better.
6) Laptops are better than computers
7) Android is better than IOS
8) A tropical island image of paradise/heaven is overrated
9) A _"wake up early, go to bed early"_ lifestyle is overrated. When I have a chance I go to bed at 4 a.m., wake up at 11 a.m, and feel much better than afrer going to bed at 10 p.m. and waking up at 7 a.m. even still the second variant gives more sleeping hours. And hey, if I sleep less when go to bed at 4 a.m and feel better, that means that I have more hours to spend productively!


----------



## Deathless (Apr 28, 2020)

Cheesecake is disgusting.
Sonic > Mario
PlayStation > Xbox
Ketchup with eggs is the way to go
Expensive drawing equipment won't magically improve your art
Cold/Luke warm showers > Hot showers
Stranger Things sucks
Steven Universe/Gravity Falls is overrated


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 28, 2020)

School hours should start way later for high school students because their natural sleep cycles aren't well equipped to get up at 5-6 am.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2020)

Biscayne said:


> School hours should start way later for high school students because their natural sleep cycles aren't well equipped to get up at 5-6 am.



You guys get up at 5am? 

I remember getting up between 7-8am when I was in high school.


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> You guys get up at 5am?
> 
> I remember getting up between 7-8am when I was in high school.


I got up around 5 am to be ready by 6 to get on the bus, which was partially because I lived super rural and the bus route probably took like 30 minutes. @_@


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2020)

Biscayne said:


> I got up around 5 am to be ready by 6 to get on the bus, which was partially because I lived super rural and the bus route probably took like 30 minutes. @_@



Ah, yeah that'd do it!

I'm still surprised that your school must have started at what 7am though?

Schools in the UK would typically start ~9am


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Ah, yeah that'd do it!
> 
> I'm still surprised that your school must have started at what 7am though?
> 
> Schools in the UK would typically start ~9am


Yup, it was around 7 am for breakfast and then school proper started around 8 iirc.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2020)

Biscayne said:


> Yup, it was around 7 am for breakfast and then school proper started around 8 iirc.



O_e brutal


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> O_e brutal


So brutal that lunches are at 10 am...... (That is what I remember from when I was in High school....)


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> So brutal that lunches are at 10 am...... (That is what I remember from when I was in High school....)



...seriously what?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> ...seriously what?


Yep the United States schooling system is screwed up this way. (Ironically enough it gets better around college where things can follow a more normalize eating periods. However, this also depends on what classes are taken at what time.)


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 28, 2020)

Just because someone makes games using programs like Clickteam Fusion 2.5 or Game Maker Studio 2 that allow you to make games without programming anything, doesn't mean that they are a bad developer and 'should make games the right way'. This applies to other things in game dev too. People say that Unity is a crap game engine when really it isn't because all the horrible games use the free version which shows a Unity splash screen. Many great games like Hearthstone and Cities: Skylines were made with Unity, but since they use a premium version, the games don't show a watermark.


----------



## NebulaFirefly (Apr 28, 2020)

Agreed about games! Even if you don't need programming for making a game, you still have tons of work to do. You need art, you need 3D models if the game is in 3D, you need storyline, you need game mechanics after all! And saying a person that his game development using Unity or any other pre-made engine is something bad... Well, it's the same as you would tell a writer or blogger that they should use their own coding instead of Microsoft Word.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 28, 2020)

NebulaFirefly said:


> Agreed about games! Even if you don't need programming for making a game, you still have tons of work to do. You need art, you need 3D models if the game is in 3D, you need storyline, you need game mechanics after all! And saying a person that his game development using Unity or any other pre-made engine is something bad... Well, it's the same as you would tell a writer or blogger that they should use their own coding instead of Microsoft Word.


To add to that, there are many reasons you might want to make a game without programming. Maybe you've never made a game before, making a game using these is a good learning experience because it teaches you about the stages of making a game in days or weeks without a huge hurdle that might make you quit. Maybe you're an artist, animator, sound designer, or anything else, you might want to make a game that uses that skill, without having to learn to program as well. Also, you can use these programs to make a quick prototype of a game idea before you actually make it.

People always complain that these engines have 'bad physics' or things like that but the physics are only bad because the creator left them as default. Unity, for example, has pretty notorious physics, but you can replace them with your own, better physics.

/rant


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 29, 2020)

Kemonomimi all look the same and are objective trash. Don't bother changing my mind.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Apr 29, 2020)

People who ruin pretty or cutsie feral characters for themselves because they, through their excessive porn hunting, stumbled over lewd feral art, shouldnt be trash-talking feral art when others bring it up.

Don't be a dumbass and look at porn of something and complain that you're severely grossed out afterwards.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 29, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> People who ruin pretty or cutsie feral characters for themselves because they, through their excessive porn hunting, stumbled over lewd feral art, shouldnt be trash-talking feral art when others bring it up.
> 
> Don't be a dumbass and look at porn of something and complain that you're severely grossed out afterwards.


Maybe they have a fetish for grossing themselves out? :3


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 29, 2020)

Sorry to double post but.... CATS RULE DOGS DROOL!!!!!


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Sorry to double post but.... CATS RULE DOGS DROOL!!!!!


Correct!
I have been told by the owner of this account that Dogs are superior...


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 29, 2020)

i don't really like video games


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> i don't really like video games


This is a personal attack >:V


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> This is a personal attack >:V



i particularly dislike e-sports and pokemon, and streaming/reactions annoy me.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> i particularly dislike e-sports and pokemon, and streaming/reactions annoy me.


well that's not every single video game my guy


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> well that's not every single video game my guy



i know.  i don't see a reason to write a big essay about my feelings or give my reasons, hence the shortlist


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> i know.  i don't see a reason to write a big essay about my feelings or give my reasons, hence the shortlist


this definitely fits the unpopular opinion thread. Have a good rest of the afternoon


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 29, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Oh, I have another one!
> 
> I think some spiders are cute. No, really!





[Nexus] said:


> I think the little fuzzy jumping spiders are certainly pleasant to look at



I agree.

I mean look at this cute little dude I spotted on my leg at work a couple of years ago!

(He actually tried to attack my phone when I went for a closer pic lol)


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 29, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> I agree.
> 
> I mean look at this cute little dude I spotted on my leg at work a couple of years ago!
> 
> ...



Aw, he's such a cute little bean! :3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 29, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> I agree.
> 
> I mean look at this cute little dude I spotted on my leg at work a couple of years ago!
> 
> ...


Curious little fuzzy boi


----------



## Purplefuzz (Apr 30, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> People who ruin pretty or cutsie feral characters for themselves because they, through their excessive porn hunting, stumbled over lewd feral art, shouldnt be trash-talking feral art when others bring it up.
> 
> Don't be a dumbass and look at porn of something and complain that you're severely grossed out afterwards.



Sounds like non furs(also haters) saying they can't enjoy Star fox or any anthro in a non furry media(animal crossing!). Because for some reason that defies logic they looked up R36 furry porn that can only found by camping on FA/E621 for 5 hours?, With zero clue at how dumb they sound.

Or SFW Twitters furs saying there art is ruined because there porn of it. As if i needed to know how immature there views on soft yiff is?...


----------



## NebulaFirefly (Apr 30, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> I agree.
> 
> I mean look at this cute little dude I spotted on my leg at work a couple of years ago!
> 
> (He actually tried to attack my phone when I went for a closer pic lol)



I saved a jumping spider from drowning in a swimming pool once! And I often see one species of them, _Salticus scenicus, _on my balcony.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> i particularly dislike e-sports and pokemon, and streaming/reactions annoy me.


It's like nobody likes reaction channels, and yet people still watch them


----------



## Thatch (Apr 30, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> Sounds like non furs(also haters) saying they can't enjoy Star fox or any anthro in a non furry media(animal crossing!). Because for some reason that defies logic they looked up R36 furry porn that can only found by camping on FA/E621 for 5 hours?, With zero clue at how dumb they sound.
> 
> Or SFW Twitters furs saying there art is ruined because there porn of it. As if i needed to know how immature there views on soft yiff is?...



So you would be OK if I deepfaked yours and your family's faces onto some porn, even if softocore, then spread it using your real names?


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 30, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It's like nobody likes reaction channels, and yet people still watch them



i don't care to watch tv either, so i think it just isn't my type of thing.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> i don't care to watch tv either, so i think it just isn't my type of thing.


there are reaction channels on TV..? you mean the news?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 30, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> there are reaction channels on TV..? you mean the news?


Google Gogglebox.

TV really is dead.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

Thatch said:


> Google Gogglebox.
> 
> TV really is dead.


Holy shit, this is like youtube tier bottom of the barrel, but with a big budget. These people have no shame


----------



## Thatch (Apr 30, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Holy shit, this is like youtube tier bottom of the barrel, but with a big budget. These people have no shame


"The series won a BAFTA award in 2014[4] and a National Television Award in 2015, 2016, 2017, and 2018."
And it's still running.
I really don't know what to tell you. I guess it's just the perfect sign that what's happening in politics over the last decade is not an accident.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

Thatch said:


> "The series won a BAFTA award in 2014[4] and a National Television Award in 2015, 2016, 2017, and 2018."
> And it's still running.
> I really don't know what to tell you. I guess it's just the perfect sign that what's happening in politics over the last decade is not an accident.


I think so too, everything has been slowly rotting and everyone is fed up with it but unsure what to do about it


----------



## Olivitree (Apr 30, 2020)

Unpopular eh?  Prepare your butts

Cats should be kept indoors when not supervised, with outdoor time supervised in the same way dogs are.
They should also have the same laws applied, for example, leash laws and responsibilities when hit on the road etc 
In this country, you don't have to report hitting a cat to anyone, but you have to report hitting a dog and if it's your fault you hit the animal with your vehicle, the owner would have a right to make a claim on your car insurance for the vet bills. Cats should be covered by similar laws to dogs and they should no longer have a right to roam.

No pet should be a free roam pet, unless we're going to start letting toddlers be free roam children and call that responsible.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 30, 2020)

Olivitree said:


> No pet should be a free roam pet, unless we're going to start letting toddlers be free roam children and call that responsible.


I saw this daily (before quarantine). Unsupervised kids (as in, less than 10) running barefoot in the street after 11PM.


----------



## Olivitree (Apr 30, 2020)

Thatch said:


> I saw this daily (before quarantine). Unsupervised kids (as in, less than 10) running barefoot in the street after 11PM.


I’m still seeing it WITH the lock down here  more so in fact, less cars around I guess. To be fair pretty sure it’s just outside their house and I remember running round on my street when I was a kid... not as a toddler though XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2020)

I don't know if this is an unpopular opinion or something, but I really wish that parents would stop complaining about how hard is it to do their jobs. I was raised by a single mother in a low-income household with 3 other siblings and 2 of us (including me) were autistic!
And she never saw it fit to whine about how hard it was to stop her children from doing things that she didn't like.


----------



## Purplefuzz (May 1, 2020)

Thatch said:


> So you would be OK if I deepfaked yours and your family's faces onto some porn, even if softocore, then spread it using your real names?



I have no idea how you got deepfakes out my point, About people finding reasons to offended.


----------



## NebulaFirefly (May 2, 2020)

Velociraptors and other dromaeosaurs are not terrifying, they are cute.


----------



## Simo (May 2, 2020)

All dragons that are huffy, puffy, big & stronk need to be teased, compared to Spike from MLP...and have their toesies painted pink.


----------



## Simo (May 2, 2020)

@Endless Annoyance is grumpy, and needs snugs!


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (May 2, 2020)

Pineapple on Pizza is good and I only eat pineapple on pizza because it's amazing!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2020)

My unpopular opinion?
Foxes are way better than skunks.
Y'hear that, @Simo !? >:3


----------



## Herdingcats (May 2, 2020)

I don't like having crushes on people. I had some in the past and it felt like being 'under the influence' and stressful too, even the positive emotions.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 2, 2020)

NebulaFirefly said:


> Velociraptors and other dromaeosaurs are not terrifying, they are cute.


Many were disappointed when they found out they were fuzzy. I was delighted. Less killer lizard, more land hawk


----------



## Simo (May 2, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> My unpopular opinion?
> Foxes are way better than skunks.
> Y'hear that, @Simo !? >:3



And my (actually popular) opinion is that foxes should be captured and spanked...by skunks!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 3, 2020)

Simo said:


> And my (actually popular) opinion is that foxes should be captured and spanked...by skunks!


Nuuuu!!! I refuse to be captured! I will be a free foxxo!!!


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (May 3, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Many were disappointed when they found out they were fuzzy. I was delighted. Less killer lizard, more land hawk




That's more Dinosaur duck hawk though lol


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 3, 2020)

Don't know if I already said this but rgb is tacky. I don't like for my computer to light up like a christmas tree.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 3, 2020)

Final Fantasy 7 is overrated as hell even if it is a good video game.


----------



## TimFox (May 3, 2020)

It's justified that foxes are commonly used to be the main-characters in respective gamed/tv-shows and so forth :3


----------



## Guifrog (May 3, 2020)

There's too much wine, too much beer and not enough soda


----------



## Lucyfur (May 3, 2020)

Game of Thrones is overrated.

I said it Go watch LOTR or some shit.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 3, 2020)

The first two Pokemon games, Red & Blue, were horrible, horrible games that are only good 'cos of nostalgia. I really can't stand people who claim that they're the best in the series. If you really want to play a classic 8-Bit Pokemon game, you're waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better off playing Gold & Silver. Or if you want that Kanto Region experience, FireRed & LeafGreen on the Game Boy Advance.


----------



## WXYZ (May 3, 2020)

Simo said:


> @Endless Annoyance is grumpy, and needs snugs!


I am more partial to this.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 3, 2020)

The music industry must die so the music artform may live on.


----------



## oappo (May 3, 2020)

People who say you shouldn't pay for porn are hypocrites(not to be confused with people who simply do not pay for it) since they probably pay for music, video games, streaming services, or the like. You can get anything digital for free. This is not some sort of big-brain revelation. You are not smarter than everyone else for stating the obvious.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 3, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The music industry must die so the music artform may live on.


I'll do you one better.
Copyright has done orders of magnitude more harm than good.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 3, 2020)

oappo said:


> People who say you shouldn't pay for porn are hypocrites(not to be confused with people who simply do not pay for it) since they probably pay for music, video games, streaming services, or the like. You can get anything digital for free. This is not some sort of big-brain revelation. You are not smarter than everyone else for stating the obvious.


Uh, following your logic, YouTube should be locked behind a paywall.


----------



## Skittles (May 3, 2020)

My floof is the floofiest. Scientific fact. Change my mind.


----------



## oappo (May 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh, following your logic, YouTube should be locked behind a paywall.


How so? I never said you shouldn't watch youtube videoes with adblock on or anything. Like I said, I'm not talking about those who simply do not pay. Nor am I saying you must or should pay for all entertainment.

I'm mainly talking about the "If you pay for porn, you're an idiot" crowd.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (May 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'll do you one better.
> Copyright has done orders of magnitude more harm than good.



You're not wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'll do you one better.
> Copyright has done orders of magnitude more harm than good.


Copyright is what keeps personal property ones own. WIthout copyright I could use your character, use it as my own, and claim it as my property and nothing you'd say would be able to change that.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 3, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Copyright is what keeps personal property ones own. WIthout copyright I could use your character, use it as my own, and claim it as my property and nothing you'd say would be able to change that.


I didn't say that copyright had no purpose and should be eliminated.
I said that its boons (which are real and are important) are greatly outweighed by all of the harm it's done to society.
Want proof? The internet is going to be ruined soon in the EU due to a copyright law that was passed last year.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I didn't say that copyright had no purpose and should be eliminated.
> I said that its boons (which are real and are important) are greatly outweighed by all of the harm it's done to society.
> Want proof? The internet is going to be ruined soon in the EU due to a copyright law that was passed last year.


I think we should wait and see before jumping to such big conclusions. And I think saying copyright has done more bad than good just because ot _one _law is a bit much.


----------



## rekcerW (May 3, 2020)

I agree with the ban on assault-type weapons in Canada.


----------



## Rayd (May 4, 2020)

i'm pretty sure juice wrld killed himself on purpose

also, righteous is among his best songs. it seems a bunch of people think it's a weaker song, but i like it a lot.


----------



## Limedragon27 (May 14, 2020)

Discord is where RPs go to die.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 14, 2020)

People who make a big deal over "fundamental differences" between humans and other animals are really just looking for excuses to jerk themselves off all over the rest of the animal kingdom.


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> People who make a big deal over "fundamental differences" between humans and other animals are really just looking for excuses to jerk themselves off all over the rest of the animal kingdom.


I agree with you but the words "jerk themselves off all over the rest of the animal kingdom" is a highly chaotic combination


----------



## Limedragon27 (May 14, 2020)

Traveling abroad is overrated and unnecessary. Complete loss of sleep, dishing out massive amounts of your money, and sacrificing your only two weeks of vacation time of the year is not worth seeing something you can easily find on the internet.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> Traveling abroad is overrated and unnecessary. Complete loss of sleep, dishing out massive amounts of your money, and sacrificing your only two weeks of vacation time of the year is not worth seeing something you can easily find on the internet.



I only travel for worky stuff. Always find all the travel quite difficult.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 15, 2020)

Redwall sucks.


----------



## creamyfox (May 18, 2020)

HowToBasic channel's wasting videos are terrible. I was shocked that the comments were normal.
Some poor people actually need it and they can do everything to have it :/


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 18, 2020)

creamyfox said:


> HowToBasic channel's wasting videos are terrible. I was shocked that the comments were normal.
> Some poor people actually need it and they can do everything to have it :/


It’s a total waste of good food


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 18, 2020)

Though, I like both franchises, I like Digimon better than Pokemon. Digimon games take a lot of weird risks. It doesn't always work, but when it works, my it makes my brain so happy.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

not all foxes are gay


----------



## SakuraKitsune (May 18, 2020)

I never liked the "Sonic The Hedgehog" franchise/series.  There's my unpopular opinion--


----------



## Herdingcats (May 19, 2020)

A person shouldn't feel guilty for not loving their parents/siblings. And on a related note, loyalty isn't always a good trait to have. It could lead to being in a crappy friendship (or other relationship) where bad behaviour is enabled.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 19, 2020)

There's no such thing as "POC". All human skin contains the pigment melanin, with the exception of extreme cases of albinism.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 19, 2020)

area 51 is just a weapon storage and engineering facility.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 19, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> not all foxes are gay


this is a lie...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 19, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> this is a lie...


Without foxes that are at least bi, there wouldn't be any foxes.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 19, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Without foxes that are at least bi, there wouldn't be any foxes.


XD


----------



## TyraWadman (May 21, 2020)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Though, I like both franchises, I like Digimon better than Pokemon. Digimon games take a lot of weird risks. It doesn't always work, but when it works, my it makes my brain so happy.


Honestly, I always picked Digimon because MY COMPANION COULD TALK TO ME. Plus I always had the hots for wargreymon so... you knowwwwwwwww...


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (May 21, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> People shouldn't be hated just because they don't like dogs. Disliking an animal =/= wanting to harm them.
> On a similar note, modern dog worship is out of control and hurts relationships.



I am one of those certified "dog nutters" you probably heard about. My poodle is my baby and I carry him around with me.. sometimes in a purse. I'm more curious than offended by your opinion and would like to hear your thoughts on how it's out of control now and how it harms relationships.


----------



## Herdingcats (May 21, 2020)

@lisalange I'm not really up to having a debate, but you can look up the dogfree subreddit if you're interested in reading what relationship problems people are having, that are caused/exacerbated by dogs.

Examples (in short): bf loves dog more than pregnant gf, children who have dog allergies being forced to live with dogs because their families won't get rid of the dogs, those with dog phobias mocked and bullied, misanthropic dog owners (in general), dog barking causing neighbourhood conflict/stress.


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (May 21, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> @lisalange I'm not really up to having a debate, but you can look up the dogfree subreddit if you're interested in reading what relationship problems people are having, that are caused/exacerbated by dogs.
> 
> Examples (in short): bf loves dog more than pregnant gf, children who have dog allergies being forced to live with dogs because their families won't get rid of the dogs, those with dog phobias mocked and bullied, misanthropic dog owners (in general), dog barking causing neighbourhood conflict/stress.



Oh I have, it's an interesting sub. But no debate I promise. I have some unpopular opinions of my own that get me attacked on here so I have respect for yours. Even if we did happen to disagree, I wouldn't try to convince you of why I think you're wrong.

It's likely that I am one of those people they talk about in the sub, I won't be having children though and I am single.

Out of courtesy for neighbors I do try to keep his barking under control.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (May 21, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Without foxes that are at least bi, there wouldn't be any foxes.


This is the strong logic we need! Fight back stereotyping


----------



## JustAlex1997 (May 22, 2020)

Convenience shouldn't be the only deciding factor in what to do. You may be able to, say, stream_ Star Wars: A New Hope_ on Disney+, but the VHS (etc.) versions are worth the extra effort.


----------



## Limedragon27 (May 24, 2020)

People in this fandom need to stop sexualizing people's gods, mainly talking gods like Anubis who are often used by Furry artists for Furry porn. I get you're an atheist and you think all gods are fake, but people actually worship them, and drawing them in such ways is highly rude, disrespectful, and degrading. Also before you ask, search up Kemetism. 

There are plenty of deities in fantasy/media you can use, so don't use ones actually worshipped by people.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2020)

The 10th circle of hell is actually reserved for adults who don't eat their vegetables.


----------



## schrammeck (May 24, 2020)

if you talk rudely to a customer service rep or yell at them, they should have the right to do the same to you.


----------



## Quantumwuff (May 24, 2020)

I enjoy pretty much every topping that gets put on pizza (pineapple, anchovies, artichokes and pretty much everything in between) with the sole exception of pepperoni.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2020)

Quantumwuff said:


> I enjoy pretty much every topping that gets put on pizza (pineapple, anchovies, artichokes and pretty much everything in between) with the sole exception of pepperoni.



Mushrooms on pizza! <3


----------



## Lucyfur (May 24, 2020)

Coke is the same as Pepsi just has more carbonation, and both are overpriced when compared to more general options like RC cola.


----------



## Quantumwuff (May 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Mushrooms on pizza! <3


Mushrooms, onions, and jalapeños are my favorite.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2020)

Quantumwuff said:


> Mushrooms, onions, and jalapeños are my favorite.



I would go with olives, sun dried tomatoes and mushrooms. :3


----------



## Glossolalia (May 24, 2020)

Dragonite is cooler than Charizard, and deserves more attention.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

Orange man not bad!


----------



## Quantumwuff (May 24, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> Dragonite is cooler than Charizard, and deserves more attention.


Couldn’t agree more!


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> Dragonite is cooler than Charizard, and deserves more attention.


Beta Dragonite < Chad Charizard


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 24, 2020)

Ramen is just anime spaghetti


----------



## Lucyfur (May 24, 2020)

The Marvel Cinematic Universe is overrated and uses the same story structures over and over again.

Someone had to say it here.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Ramen is just anime spaghetti


*MIND BLOWN*


----------



## Fallowfox (May 25, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> The Marvel Cinematic Universe is overrated and uses the same story structures over and over again.
> 
> Someone had to say it here.



I just watch it for the racoon.


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I just watch it for the racoon.


Fucking furry....


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 25, 2020)

A Maltese is more dangerous than a Husky, at least in Korea.


----------



## Rayd (May 25, 2020)

the vast majority of furries are very samey in personality and i'm not sure how i would stay sane without a balance of friends outside and inside the fandom.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (May 25, 2020)

Just because it is fine for everybody to have and live out whatever fetish they happen to be into doesn't mean that it is less weird or gross to spontaneously share with everyone that you're into scat now. Ask before you burden people with intimate information, especially if it's something they potentially don't want to know.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 25, 2020)

That Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas wasn't that good of a game due to its poorly-implemented RPG mechanics. RPG mechanics really don't have a place in a game like GTA...
If I want to play a game where my guy can die due to malnutrition, I'd rather play The Sims.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 25, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> Dragonite is cooler than Charizard, and deserves more attention.


I personally prefer Dragonair, but yeah, I agree. Fire/Flying isn't that good of a type combo.
BTW, I'm still bitter that the Fairy Type was introduced in 2013 and totally nerfed the Dragon Type...
I remember how difficult the Dragon Type was to me in Black 2 & White 2, so when I finally got my hands on a Dragon Type early on in X & Y, it wasn't really worth it due to how frequent the Fairy Type appeared in the Kalos Region.


----------



## Rayd (May 25, 2020)

cinematic games are boring and it's depressing that most triple A games nowadays have become this.

cinematic as in games with super linear gameplay with a very strict path with only one way of accomplishing each goal, usually accompanied by a cutscene or sequence for every advancing action or movement. in my opinion, gameplay > story when it comes to video games, and if the story is so specific that it limits the gameplay exponentially, then i'm not interested.


----------



## Simo (May 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The 10th circle of hell is actually reserved for adults who don't eat their vegetables.



And the 11th circle of hell is reserved for people who don't eat watermelon.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 25, 2020)

Simo said:


> And the 11th circle of hell is reserved for people who don't eat watermelon.



The 12th circle of hell is for people who are uncertain how many circles hell has.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 25, 2020)

Simo said:


> And the 11th circle of hell is reserved for people who don't eat watermelon.


----------



## Herdingcats (May 26, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Ask before you burden people with intimate information, especially if it's something they potentially don't want to know.


I agree so much. I used to wonder why I felt so uncomfortable when people would talk so casually about personal sexual experiences. 

Then I learned of the term, exhibitionism:
"A form of sexual perversion characterized by exposure of the person to others, without any attempt at concealment or any evidence of shame."
(The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language, 5th Edition)

People often forget (or worse, enjoy) that the general public usually don't consent to this sort of thing.


----------



## redhusky (May 26, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> A Maltese is more dangerous than a Husky, at least in Korea.


LIES!


----------



## redhusky (May 26, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> I agree so much. I used to wonder why I felt so uncomfortable when people would talk so casually about personal sexual experiences.
> 
> Then I learned of the term, exhibitionism:
> "A form of sexual perversion characterized by exposure of the person to others, without any attempt at concealment or any evidence of shame."
> ...


Glad, I don't know anyone like that here!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 27, 2020)

Simo said:


> And the 11th circle of hell is reserved for people who don't eat watermelon.



There must be my seat somewhere then....


----------



## Purplefuzz (May 27, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Just because it is fine for everybody to have and live out whatever fetish they happen to be into doesn't mean that it is less weird or gross to spontaneously share with everyone that you're into scat now. Ask before you burden people with intimate information, especially if it's something they potentially don't want to know.



Good luck if your in groups that will openly mock it while shutting down others. Since that happend on a old hellbent stream they talked about some furs twitter faving porn, with no clue how unfunny it came off as?.

Then cue trolls bating them by spamming yiff/scat knowing they'll go on long rants about furries.


----------



## hara-surya (May 27, 2020)

I don't like Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin is just rambling, the books are rudderless and will probably never finish the books before he dies.

I find Harley Quinn repulsive. The way she's drawn is nice looking, but the character has scary levels of co-dependent relationship.

I also don't like Lord of the Rings. Cut out the info dumps, pointless side-quests and characters who telegraph their intents and you might have a halfway decent 500 page long novel about short people.


----------



## zentt (May 27, 2020)

Breaking Bad is terrible. It starts off strong, but as time goes on Walter's awful behavior surpasses reason and sense. He is an ass because they want you to know he is an ass. And when the plot starts to run out of steam, the writers start it moving again by having one of the characters do something incredibly stupid. That way they can make several episodes about dealing with the consequences. I kept watching because I wanted to see Walter and Jesse working together, using chemistry knowledge and clever plans to deal with problems that are caused by outside sources. But it rarely came to be.


----------



## Punkedsolar (May 27, 2020)

The Wheel of Time should have been called the Wheel of Tedium and Awful Characterisations.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (May 27, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> Good luck if your in groups that will openly mock it while shutting down others. Since that happend on a old hellbent stream they talked about some furs twitter faving porn, with no clue how unfunny it came off as?.
> 
> Then cue trolls bating them by spamming yiff/scat knowing they'll go on long rants about furries.


Solution: Don't go into such groups. I'm living good without them so far.


----------



## redhusky (May 27, 2020)

Punkedsolar said:


> The Wheel of Time should have been called the Wheel of Tedium and Awful Characterisations.


Is WoT really boring and dated? 
When I was looking around to get into a new series from the list I was looking at I picked the The Black Company and I have not regretted it but after that I was thinking of getting into something else and that I kept hearing good things about it.


----------



## redhusky (May 27, 2020)

Bronies are furries.


----------



## Purplefuzz (May 27, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Solution: Don't go into such groups. I'm living good without them so far.



I don't touch them since i know full well they harass groups they don't like, In diet SA style.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2020)

Nobody likes Raymond

I don't even know who Raymond is, honestly.


----------



## LameFox (May 27, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Coke is the same as Pepsi just has more carbonation, and both are overpriced when compared to more general options like RC cola.


Way back in my teens when I still drank soda I found that—if you add it in a way that doesn't blast it all over the room—putting sugar in coke pretty much converts it to pepsi.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 27, 2020)

#cdplayermasterrace


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 27, 2020)

Pain is only the alarm, it gives you valuable information that something is wrong and needs to be addressed. Pain is good.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 27, 2020)

In contemporary music, stars aren't born anymore; they're grown in vats to the specifications of rich shareholders. 
On that note, poptimism must be destroyed.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 27, 2020)

Commenting on tweets with K-pop stars dancing should be taboo.


----------



## Purplefuzz (May 27, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Commenting on tweets with K-pop stars dancing should be taboo.


 
And they have no context to the reply?.


----------



## Zerzehn (May 27, 2020)

Isebelle is literally the worse.

Come at me, fanboys.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 27, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> And they have no context to the reply?.


Absolutely none. I’ll look at comments under major tweets and there is always at least a couple people posting K-pop gifs.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Absolutely none. I’ll look at comments under major tweets and there is always at least a couple people posting K-pop gifs.



Maybe it's their attempt at viral marketing.


----------



## Zerzehn (May 27, 2020)

Now for something a bit more serious.

The word "edgy" in my opinion is becoming a word similar to "cringe" in that it has started to lose its meaning.

Pretty much it's come to say "I don't like this because of a few surface elements" rather than anything that could be seen as trying hard to be cool.


----------



## Purplefuzz (May 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe it's their attempt at viral marketing.



It's a common thing people do when they can't be botherd to post complex posts or when the person replying to them overwhelms them. It's why the meme community is so painful since they'll force unfunny garbage even they find stupid.

Which pretty ironic if you show them modern Dada/abstract art to them cue them going "THAT NOT ART!!!" with no irony or self awareness.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> It's a common thing people do when they can't be botherd to post complex posts or when the person replying to them overwhelms them. It's why the meme community is so painful since they'll force unfunny garbage even they find stupid.
> 
> Which pretty ironic if you show them modern Dada/abstract art to them cue them going "THAT NOT ART!!!" with no irony or self awareness.



My unpopular opinion is that Dada isn't itself art; but that people who say it isn't are unwilling participants in a giant piece of performance art.


----------



## JuniperW (May 27, 2020)

I prefer drawing my anthro characters with more animal-like anatomy as I find it a lot easier than human-like anatomy, personally,


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 27, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Isebelle is literally the worse.
> 
> Come at me, fanboys.


 
If you mean Isabelle from animal crossing, I agree. She's over-rated, even as a secretary.

Do you know why she had to get a new job working for Nook on a deserted island? I bet she was fired by the mayor in New Leaf town for talking about TV shows during morning announcements.


----------



## Lucyfur (May 27, 2020)

Most people love femboys, and those who deny it are just cowards who don't want to admit it.


----------



## Outlander (May 27, 2020)

Femboys are gay, being attracted to femboys is super gay. Almost as gay as being attracted to women.

I'm not gay because I'm attracted to men, the most rugged and manly things you can be attracted to. Apart from guns of course.

Don't be gay everybody.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 27, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> In contemporary music, stars aren't born anymore; they're grown in vats to the specifications of rich shareholders.
> On that note, poptimism must be destroyed.


It's project MK Monarch shit!


----------



## Purplefuzz (May 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> My unpopular opinion is that Dada isn't itself art; but that people who say it isn't are unwilling participants in a giant piece of performance art.



It never was "art" it was anti art, The artsy version was Sureallism which can be even weirder.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 27, 2020)

This dovetails with my earlier comment on Pokemon Red & Blue, but man is the region of Kanto dull as heck. It has no biome variation at all, and unlike its western neighbor, Johto, you can't even tell that it was supposed to be based off of an area of Japan.
I mean, I know that there wasn't much you could do for a first entry in a series that was developed for the original Game Boy to boot, but at least admit that there's nothing that makes it special except for the fact that it came first.
P.S., screw Charizard. I'm so f*cking sick of seeing that stupid dragon get showered in attention from GameFreak all the time as a cynical attempt to keep Genwunners with the series even though they refuse to play any game that's not Red, Blue or Yellow. It's so ridiculous, it got TWO Mega Forms in X & Y as well as a Gigantimax form in Sword & Shield. You're NOT winning them back, GameFreak, so actually give the monsters that people who've stuck with the series might like a fighting chance! Like Altaria, for instance. How dare GameFreak cut that floofy dragon out of the Galar Dex!?


----------



## Skittles (May 27, 2020)

Tea. That is all.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> It never was "art" it was anti art, The artsy version was Sureallism which can be even weirder.



I mean, frankly Marcel Duchamp's stuff got to basically just trolling I guess.


----------



## creamyfox (May 28, 2020)

Real boys are better than anime boys


----------



## oappo (May 29, 2020)

There's a lot of artists on the internet that should be charging more. A lot of people don't appreciate the fact that art is a luxury.


----------



## redhusky (May 29, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Isebelle is literally the worse.
> 
> Come at me, fanboys.





Skittles said:


> Tea. That is all.


----------



## redhusky (May 29, 2020)

oappo said:


> There's a lot of artists on the internet that should be charging more. A lot of people don't appreciate the fact that art is a luxury.


I know, but sometimes I feel guilty charging people money and that my work isn't good enough. I know a lot of artist feel the same way.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2020)

Doxxing is a perfectly acceptable measure against certain types of scum on the internet (crush fetish video makers, e.g.).


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2020)

I think pineapple on pizza is fine.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2020)

"Drinks like pee, smells even worse" is the greatest quote to ever come from youtube


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2020)

Social stratification is inevitable.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Social stratification is inevitable.


You mean hierarchy?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You mean hierarchy?


Basically


----------



## DingRawD (May 29, 2020)

Chicken and mushroom pizza is <3


----------



## hara-surya (May 29, 2020)

oappo said:


> There's a lot of artists on the internet that should be charging more. A lot of people don't appreciate the fact that art is a luxury.



I'll second this and include authors. As Harlan Ellison said, "Pay the F***ing Writer."


----------



## hara-surya (May 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I think pineapple on pizza is fine.



I think it depends on the other toppings on the pizza. Ordinary Italian-style tomato sauce not so much, but barbecue sauce? Yes, please.


----------



## hara-surya (May 29, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> "Drinks like pee, smells even worse" is the greatest quote to ever come from youtube



“Put it back in the horse!”
H. Allen Smith (on tasting his first American beer)

I've had some good American beer, I'm currently drinking some good American beer (New Belgium Tripple), but the macrobrew stuff is terrible. Sorry, Budweiser, but rice has no place in beer and Miller is like drinking the liquid out of a can of corn.


----------



## Manny (May 29, 2020)

Japanese is easy to learn


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 30, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Basically


Ah; I agree


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 30, 2020)

The Meg is an awful movie.


----------



## ben909 (May 30, 2020)

Global variables are a good thing


----------



## LizardKing05 (Jun 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I think pineapple on pizza is fine.


Everything you just said has made me ABSOLUTELY LIVID - and this is from a guy who tried to love pineapple pizza!





Unpopular opinion: While I do love *Renamon*, I think she is mega overrated and other obscure Digimon like Ranamon deserve more love.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 1, 2020)

Meg Griffin on Family Guy, as she's normally drawn, is hot. She has her - former supermodel - mother's facial features, but is a little chubby because her father.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Jun 1, 2020)

Sausage is gross


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jun 1, 2020)

Celery needs to stop being in every single soup!


----------



## Outlander (Jun 1, 2020)

The gay thread is legitimately obnoxious.


----------



## Vitamin B12 (Jun 2, 2020)

Mayonnaise is better on fries than ketchup. Or at least this is unpopular in the US, I hear it’s more accepted in Europe.


----------



## soro (Jun 3, 2020)

Lofi is terrible


----------



## oappo (Jun 3, 2020)

Mayonnaise is far too ubiquitous as far as fast food goes.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jun 3, 2020)

Drawing canine/feline anthros with four digits on each hand makes no sense. These animals have 5 digits if you count their dewclaws.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 3, 2020)

Souls do not exists yes they do........ (Logic bombs do not exist.......)


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 3, 2020)

oappo said:


> Mayonnaise is far too ubiquitous as far as fast food goes.



Ketchup as well. You don't need to drown a 1/12 lbs burger in a 1/4 cup ketchup. (I'm looking at you McDonald's.)


----------



## Kuuro (Jun 3, 2020)

The Butterfly Effect was a shitty, poorly-written movie


----------



## mangomango (Jun 4, 2020)

Maple syrup makes pancakes worse. I like my pancakes plain or with fruit.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jun 4, 2020)

Sketchers is in fact NOT the S


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 4, 2020)

Cleaning up after pet birds is less icky than putting them in diapers.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 4, 2020)

mangomango said:


> Maple syrup makes pancakes worse. I like my pancakes plain or with fruit.



I like maple syrup OK (and I mean _*real* _maple syrup, not buddy flavored corn sugar), but I prefer berry jam on pancakes and waffles. Though, the IHOP butter pecan syrup is pretty amazing.

Best use for maple syrup:
Bruce Wayne (Cocktail)
1 cup cold coffee
1 oz bourbon
1/4 tsp maple syrup

Put all in shaker with ice, shake until it foams and then strain into tumbler.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 4, 2020)

Sardines are delicious.

I like King Oscar Mediterranean and King Oscar Jalapeno flavors. Eat them with Triscuits and make everyone else in the break room cringe.


----------



## zvander (Jun 4, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Bruce Wayne (Cocktail)
> 1 cup cold coffee
> 1 oz bourbon
> 1/4 tsp maple syrup
> ...


That sounds damn delightful. 


Hmmm. Ketchup is awful. Flavorless salt goop.


----------



## Punji (Jun 4, 2020)

2020 hasn't been particularly bad at all, and everything is being exaggerated.

If anything, the worst part of this year has been all the corporate whoring and dry, repetitive memes about the same three topics nonstop.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 5, 2020)

Garak, a simple tailor on the promenade (TM) is the sexiest man on DS9.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 5, 2020)

Sirocco~ said:


> Sausage is gross


But bird is yum.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 5, 2020)

Going by careful use of +20g Nutmeg powder seems like it like psychedelic of the MMDA/LSA type also with deliriant effects that can be quite euphoric, Aka a very weird drug. To think this is the stuff used in cakes and eggnog. lol


----------



## DragonSam98 (Jun 5, 2020)

Punji said:


> 2020 hasn't been particularly bad at all, and everything is being exaggerated.
> 
> If anything, the worst part of this year has been all the corporate whoring and dry, repetitive memes about the same three topics nonstop.



This!

Also...Bacon is overrated.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jun 5, 2020)

Tropical weather sucks stinky Sasquatch balls.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Jun 5, 2020)

The world does, in fact, revolve around >me<


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 5, 2020)

LSD dream emulator's music is really good!












Not sure it's an unpopular opinion, I see a lot of people find it annoying but they're probably referring to the more annoying tracks like this








(I still like those)


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 5, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> LSD dream emulator's music is really good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see why silent hill 1 and 3 had stuff that were Noise or Dark ambient. The chaotic experimental music makes sense since the game is all about how weird dreams are.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 5, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> I don't see why silent hill 1 and 3 had stuff that were Noise or Dark ambient. The chaotic experimental music makes sense since the game is all about how weird dreams are.


Makes sense!


----------



## soro (Jun 5, 2020)

Punji said:


> dry, repetitive memes about the same three topics nonstop.



Memes are just dumb nowadays, it's been the same stupid template-style memes since 2016, it stopped being funny a long time ago.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 6, 2020)

soro said:


> Memes are just dumb nowadays, it's been the same stupid template-style memes since 2016, it stopped being funny a long time ago.



What most people call "memes" are not memes. Read Richard Dawkins *The Selfish Gene* to understand why.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 6, 2020)

MosquitoBeest said:


> Celery needs to stop being in every single soup!



Fennel bulb is good in place of celery in soup. Totally different flavor, though.


----------



## soro (Jun 6, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> What most people call "memes" are not memes. Read Richard Dawkins *The Selfish Gene* to understand why.



No idea what you mean by this


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 6, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> What most people call "memes" are not memes. Read Richard Dawkins *The Selfish Gene* to understand why.


It's good to know there are others who know this.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 6, 2020)

Punji said:


> 2020 hasn't been particularly bad at all, and everything is being exaggerated.
> 
> If anything, the worst part of this year has been all the corporate whoring and dry, repetitive memes about the same three topics nonstop.









This is some real agreeable shit that I know would be unpopular if I said to peeps IRL.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 7, 2020)

soro said:


> No idea what you mean by this



As I said, read Richard Dawkin's "The Selfish Gene" to understand why.

To him it wasn't some random picture with text, it was ideas and things that changed culture like the Volkswagen Beetle, Woodstock, the iPod and, because he's outspoken atheist evangelist Richard Dawkins and a bit of a dick like this, major religions like Christianity, the Protestant Reformation and Islam.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 7, 2020)

The story of Jesus's birth, youth and ministry totally rips off the stories about Zarathustra that are dated about a thousand years earlier. Also, angels, demons and an adversary to God come from Zoroastrianism as well.

It's worth realizing, in the ancient world Levant was passed between the Romans and the Persians every few decades for about 800 years and the Hebrews probably had both Roman Pagan and Zoroastrian friends and neighbors around the time of Jesus's life. (Rinse, repeat, and Levant was passed between major world powers pretty much its entire existence even to this day where the US and Russian pass influence back and forth like playing pieces on a chess board.)


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 7, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> As I said, read Richard Dawkin's "The Selfish Gene" to understand why.
> 
> To him it wasn't some random picture with text, it was ideas and things that changed culture like the Volkswagen Beetle, Woodstock, the iPod and, because he's outspoken atheist evangelist Richard Dawkins and a bit of a dick like this, major religions like Christianity, the Protestant Reformation and Islam.


I haven't read the Selfish Gene but google defines a meme as:
"an element of a culture or system of behavior that may be considered to be passed from one individual to another by nongenetic means, especially imitation."

Just throwing this out there.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I haven't read the Selfish Gene but google defines a meme as:
> "an element of a culture or system of behavior that may be considered to be passed from one individual to another by nongenetic means, especially imitation."
> 
> Just throwing this out there.



In the original text from 1976 it wasn't such a minor aspect of popular culture as a "funny picture caption of week", it was closer to something that defined an aspect of culture for generations. To this day the Volkswagen Beetle hold a special place in how most people view automotive design despite the fact the Volkswagen Golf, in its various forms and names, having outsold the Beetle as the most produced car in the world years ago. (For example, the "New Beetle" is based on the VW Golf platform but the iconic shape is what sells it.)

I think it's safe to say quite a few Apple products define how people view computing devices - iMac, iPod and iPhone specifically. So many products from other companies are derived from those basic designs it's impossible to ignore their influence. To this day people lie about whether they were at Woodstock and event organizers still try to capture its nostalgia.

For music think less popstar of the week and more The Beatles. For comic strips it's less random webcomic and more Peanuts or Garfield. For art we might be talking about Norman Rockwell's influence on the perception of mid-20th century Americana. Certainly, the Boy and Girl Scouts hold a similar position among youth organizations.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 7, 2020)

Modern memes is pretty much dadaist humour since many have zero context and can get very offensive like like dada art/surrealism.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 7, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> Modern memes is pretty much dadaist humour since many have zero context and can get very offensive like like dada art/surrealism.



The single most commonly used and known word in the world - OK - began as a 19th century Boston equivalent of a Lulzcat cartoon. Originally it was "All Correct" until intentional misspellings and shortening happened. Now, people in nearly every nation who speak nearly every language use "OK" as a casual way of saying something is correct.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2020)

The furry fandom just isn't kinky enough.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 7, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> In the original text from 1976 it wasn't such a minor aspect of popular culture as a "funny picture caption of week", it was closer to something that defined an aspect of culture for generations. To this day the Volkswagen Beetle hold a special place in how most people view automotive design despite the fact the Volkswagen Golf, in its various forms and names, having outsold the Beetle as the most produced car in the world years ago. (For example, the "New Beetle" is based on the VW Golf platform but the iconic shape is what sells it.)
> 
> I think it's safe to say quite a few Apple products define how people view computing devices - iMac, iPod and iPhone specifically. So many products from other companies are derived from those basic designs it's impossible to ignore their influence. To this day people lie about whether they were at Woodstock and event organizers still try to capture its nostalgia.
> 
> For music think less popstar of the week and more The Beatles. For comic strips it's less random webcomic and more Peanuts or Garfield. For art we might be talking about Norman Rockwell's influence on the perception of mid-20th century Americana. Certainly, the Boy and Girl Scouts hold a similar position among youth organizations.


Words can and are allowed to change meaning over time. Words only mean what the population think of them. You just provided an example of that with OK. Another example is the word "awful". It originally meant full of awe, like something that was amazing and filled you with awe. Now it just means that something is bad.

I found this article about an interview with Richard Dawkin where he is asked about internet memes:
www.wired.co.uk: Richard Dawkins on the internet's hijacking of the word 'meme' | WIRED UK


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The furry fandom just isn't kinky enough.


You must not have gone on the main site, FurAffinity then. :/


----------



## anhapouna (Jun 7, 2020)

Your Name is an average, if not bad, movie. The plot was full of holes and the characters were bland and underdeveloped.
Everyone was just super distracted by the quality of animation.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 7, 2020)

anhapouna said:


> Your Name is an average, if not bad, movie. The plot was full of holes and the characters were bland and underdeveloped.
> Everyone was just super distracted by the quality of animation.


On a related note, the Oscars really don't give a shit about animation. Boss Baby, I repeat, BOSS BABY, was a nominee at one point.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You must not have gone on the main site, FurAffinity then. :/



I have seen the lot. It can be kinkified further. >:}


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I have seen the lot. It can be kinkified further. >:}


Try it! You might destabilize the universe, cause mass famine, blow up Jupiter, and delete time but you should try it!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 7, 2020)

Pickles and cheese make a sandwich great again.


----------



## anhapouna (Jun 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> On a related note, the Oscars really don't give a shit about animation. Boss Baby, I repeat, BOSS BABY, was a nominee at one point.



There is a very terrible article on how the animations were chosen / awarded.
Stuff like It is from Disney, Pixar, so I don't need to watch it, it is probably good" or "My son watched it and liked it, so I voted for this animation" were pretty common.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 7, 2020)

anhapouna said:


> There is a very terrible article on how the animations were chosen / awarded.
> Stuff like It is from Disney, Pixar, so I don't need to watch it, it is probably good" or "My son watched it and liked it, so I voted for this animation" were pretty common.


Some people call it the Pixar award because it basically just goes to the new hit Pixar movie usually every year. :/


----------



## Lucyfur (Jun 7, 2020)

Bruce Campbell is an underrated actor and a beautiful man whom I would let [REDACTED] me to this very day.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 8, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The furry fandom just isn't kinky enough.



If the Furry fandom isn't kinky enough I don't know what to tell you. I've been to munches* with fewer kinky people. I mean, hell, being into animal people in a sexual way _is_ a kink to begin with.

* For those who don't know, a munch is a meetup of people into kink. They're usually distinct, and separate, from play parties and are often even held in public places like restaurants to welcome new members.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jun 8, 2020)

The societal emphasis on biological family is toxic and detrimental


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 8, 2020)

I disagree that Schizophrenia/bipolar are the only disorders with loose grip of reality being a symptom. Autism, ADHD and more can do this but in mild to severe but it mostly ignored.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 8, 2020)

I hate 4k. Everyone says it makes it look fluid and real. But all I see are the pixels stretching across the screen and it looks awful. 
"Your TV just isn't set right" 
Then NO ONE knows how to set their TV, 'cause I see it on all of them!!!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jun 8, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> I disagree that Schizophrenia/bipolar are the only disorders with loose grip of reality being a symptom. Autism, ADHD and more can do this but in mild to severe but it mostly ignored.


Mental health infrastructure has diminished heavily since Kennedy died in the US.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 8, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Mental health infrastructure has diminished heavily since Kennedy died in the US.



True, No idea why it ignored in autism since it a twin to Schizophrenia in what triggers it. But then again there proof having both disorders can happen.

Also ADHD is why more than just "oh shiny" it like a diet version of bipolar.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jun 8, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> True, No idea why it ignored in autism since it a twin to Schizophrenia in what triggers it. But then again there proof having both disorders can happen.
> 
> Also ADHD is why more than just "oh shiny" it like a diet version of bipolar.


Yeah, autism has a pretty high rate of comorbidity with other disorders.
I'm probably bipolar but haven't been diagnosed since it doesn't seem to affect my life much. (Already on disability for the autism, so I don't have to interact with people much)

As far as your assessment on ADHD... I'm not sure. I think it's kind of a disservice to make a wide statement.
Keep in mind there are multiple forms of bipolar with varying degrees of effect.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 8, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> As far as your assessment on ADHD... I'm not sure. I think it's kind of a disservice to make a wide statement.
> Keep in mind there are multiple forms of bipolar with varying degrees of effect.



Depression is a common symptom and the dangerous behaviour common with ADHD overlaps with bipolar. It pretty common for adults with it to be assumed biploar as misdignosis.

There a reason why a 2nd dignoisis is needed with treatment resistent depression for ADHD. If drugs like concerta fix their symptoms.



Toby_Morpheus said:


> Yeah, autism has a pretty high rate of comorbidity with other disorders.
> I'm probably bipolar but haven't been diagnosed since it doesn't seem to affect my life much. (Already on disability for the autism, so I don't have to interact with people much)



This is why i find Chris chan treatment beyond gross and ableist.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jun 8, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> Depression is a common symptom and the dangerous behaviour common with ADHD overlaps with bipolar. It pretty common for adults with it to be assumed biploar as misdignosis.
> 
> There a reason why a 2nd dignoisis is needed with treatment resistent depression for ADHD.


I don't deny the chance of comorbidity. Just wary about conflating the two is all.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 8, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I don't deny the chance of comorbidity. Just wary about conflating the two is all.



Fair enough, It why I'm quite skeptic of depression online. Since depression is quite complex of a disorder.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 8, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I hate 4k. Everyone says it makes it look fluid and real. But all I see are the pixels stretching across the screen and it looks awful.
> "Your TV just isn't set right"
> Then NO ONE knows how to set their TV, 'cause I see it on all of them!!!



Your 4K TV isn't set right.

Sorry, but I can see a vast improvement as long as the content itself is 4K. HDR and 10-bit color alone is worth the price of entry. But if he content is HD (or worse) then there's no real improvement.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 8, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Your 4K TV isn't set right.
> 
> Sorry, but I can see a vast improvement as long as the content itself is 4K. HDR and 10-bit color alone is worth the price of entry. But if he content is HD (or worse) then there's no real improvement.



"Improvement" isn't the issue here. It does look different. I just don't think it looks better because I can see what effect is being used. And if my parents' TV isn't set right, and none of the TV's in the stores are set right, then whose is? XD


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 8, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> Depression is a common symptom and the dangerous behaviour common with ADHD overlaps with bipolar. It pretty common for adults with it to be assumed biploar as misdignosis.
> 
> There a reason why a 2nd dignoisis is needed with treatment resistent depression for ADHD. If drugs like concerta fix their symptoms.



Bipolars are frequently misdiagnosed as ADHD and their depression ignored, especially when they're young and especially bipolar II.

Also, I had the fun of being autistic before the diagnosis was broadened in the early-2000s to be more inclusive. I was first diagnosed as autistic spectrum in my early-20s.

Also, ADHD and bipolar mania are absolutely nothing alike other than being more active, but you have to actually pay attention to the behaviors to see it the difference.

(I was misdiagnosed as ADHD until I was 11yo and as an adult worked in a school for students with emotional disabilities.)


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 8, 2020)

This isn't an unpopular opinion, but it's not talked about enough:

Mental illness in general is grossly underdiagnosed, but depression is probably the most common and the biggest stumbling block is social stigma about having an illness, seeking treatment and medication compliance. The fact people in 2020 still view mental illness as a personal failing that can be overcome by willpower alone, or even demonic possession, is embarrassing and needs to end.

The US is using the police and prison system to do what medical professionals and mental hospitals really need to be doing and they're woefully undertrained - and frankly most don't have the temperament - to do it properly.

While the state hospital system was often horrific as implemented, there simply does need to be a place where the severely mentally ill can be placed in long-term care. Most mental hospitals today are crisis-only and patients leave within only a few days or weeks when the immediate crisis has ended, with zero support for longer-term treatment.

Couple that with the fact so many of the severely mentally ill have poor healthcare coverage, if they have it at all, and mental health coverage is not a guaranteed part of what they might have and the price of medication in many cases they go untreated for no other reason than they can't afford it.

Also, part of the stigma is the harmful belief that the mentally ill are violent, which comes up every time gun control is mentioned, and the facts are that the mentally ill are more likely to be victims of crime and violent crime than neurotypical people. Schizophrenia specifically - with how scary the mass media makes it out - is more likely to leave someone cationic and helpless than running around murdering people.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 8, 2020)

All  Confederate monuments should be torn down, yes. But afterward, the bronze from all the statues needs to be melted down and recast into a single, massive statue of General Sherman standing proudly atop a defeated yokel.


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't like Back to the Future. I can appreciate what it's done for the sci-fi genre, but I don't like it.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jun 8, 2020)

I believe pineapple is good on pizza


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2020)

Renyard2001 said:


> I don't like Back to the Future. I can appreciate what it's done for the sci-fi genre, but I don't like it.


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 9, 2020)

Felix Bernard said:


> I believe pineapple is good on pizza


Your right about that, Pineapple is great on pizza.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 10, 2020)

Those screeching "ECOFASCISM!" at mere mention of human population are only revealing their own disregard for the environment and the other species we share it with.  They so fiercely defend the pedestal they place humanity upon that they may as well be creationists going on about "dominion". I've long suspected these types never gave a fuck about these things, and they're finally coming out and saying it.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jun 10, 2020)

Graffiti is art not vandalism, and every area should provide locations that people can freely express themselves with that art.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 14, 2020)

Philosophers are not "authorities", they're just people with famous opinions.


----------



## DingRawD (Jun 14, 2020)

Nickelback produce decent music


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 14, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Philosophers are not "authorities", they're just people with famous opinions.



Stop in the name of Sokrates!


----------



## lemonadevik (Jun 14, 2020)

If someone wants to go into a certain trade they should be able to take classes on that over general academics. If someone knows they want to go into engineering they should have classes that would allow them to specialize in mathematics and science over ELA and history. While all classes are important (we should all be literate, know our history, do basic math, etc etc), we shouldn't have to take a class/stress over a class that won't help us in our future careers. Especially since a lot of colleges (especially art schools) look for skills that are already developed or have a good basis to build upon, it makes sense to begin building the skills in high school.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't feel like sexuality is something to be proud of. I understand why pride month exists and am not against it, I just see way too many people who are overly prideful about their sexuality or being transgender, FA is crazy over pictures of all sorts of prides right now with the flags and whatnot. For me, I never felt my Bisexuality was something to be proud of, nothing to ashamed of of course, but nothing to be proud of, to me it's just something that is because of how my interests shaped me when I was growing up and going through puberty. I feel like sexuality is just something that is, nothing to be proud or ashamed of. I think instead of a "pride" month celebrating "gay pride", I think it should be a month to spread awareness and shed support for the non-straights who are struggling and have to live under hateful/unaccepting parents or live in anti-lgbt areas, let them know someone is there for them.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jun 15, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> I don't feel like sexuality is something to be proud of. I understand why pride month exists and am not against it, I just see way too many people who are overly prideful about their sexuality or being transgender, FA is crazy over pictures of all sorts of prides right now with the flags and whatnot. For me, I never felt my Bisexuality was something to be proud of, nothing to ashamed of of course, but nothing to be proud of, to me it's just something that is because of how my interests shaped me when I was growing up and going through puberty. I feel like sexuality is just something that is, nothing to be proud or ashamed of. I think instead of a "pride" month celebrating "gay pride", I think it should be a month to spread awareness and shed support for the non-straights who are struggling and have to live under hateful/unaccepting parents or live in anti-lgbt areas, let them know someone is there for them.



So for me.
What makes me proud of being trans is the path in life it has taken me on and what I’ve been able to go and live through.
To be able to become who I am as a person likely wouldn’t be the same if I wasn’t trans. Yeah it meant and still means a lot of pain for me like loss of family connections and friends and such but it has enabled me to care and foster the bonds with those who are with me for me all the more.
It has shown me how resilient I am as I live my life openly as me in a society where I am a second class citizen not granted equal rights. That all the scars on my soul over time have made me able to weather some of the worst people throw at me while yes I do remain a super sensitive emotional bitch.

so for me that is why I’m proud that I’m trans.

but if others don’t feel the same more power to them and I respect the way you walk and the view you have as well ^~^


----------



## BrightEyedDeviants (Jun 15, 2020)

I have certain problems with the concept of "art" or how it is used online. I call myself an "artist" because it's the most extended word used on places like FA, for example, but I don't think that someone who draws is necessarily an artist, and of course, not all pictures are art. I think most of us move between the "person who draws" to the "illustrator" category, but very few can truly be considered artists.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 16, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> I don't feel like sexuality is something to be proud of. I understand why pride month exists and am not against it, I just see way too many people who are overly prideful about their sexuality or being transgender, FA is crazy over pictures of all sorts of prides right now with the flags and whatnot. For me, I never felt my Bisexuality was something to be proud of, nothing to ashamed of of course, but nothing to be proud of, to me it's just something that is because of how my interests shaped me when I was growing up and going through puberty. I feel like sexuality is just something that is, nothing to be proud or ashamed of. I think instead of a "pride" month celebrating "gay pride", I think it should be a month to spread awareness and shed support for the non-straights who are struggling and have to live under hateful/unaccepting parents or live in anti-lgbt areas, let them know someone is there for them.



That because many places will shut anyone down if LGBT. In the 1987 good luck having fun at a bar if mildly openly gay/bi.


----------



## Punji (Jun 16, 2020)

On this topic, I think "Pride Month"/"Pride" is a bad idea and often works against the intent.

I think it's wrong to be proud of factors beyond one's own control. Being happy with oneself is good, but beyond that is excessive even when dealing with actual accomplishments and not factors like natural body attributes or sexuality. I'm pretty tall, I like that. But it's silly to be "proud" of being taller than most people or to demand recognition of that.

And then drawing loads of attention to it? I don't think it does anyone good to sit around and yell "hey everyone, look at me I'm special it's time to celebrate how special I am!" Sexuality is already a widely accepted thing in the western world. Personally when it comes to race and sexuality and such I subscribe to Morgan Freeman's "just stop talking about it" mentality. Don't acknowledge it as different or special one way or another and people will just accept it as a normal minority.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 16, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> I think instead of a "pride" month celebrating "gay pride", I think it should be a month to spread awareness and shed support for the non-straights who are struggling and have to live under hateful/unaccepting parents or live in anti-lgbt areas, let them know someone is there for them.



If there would be a medal awarding system on the forums like on Reddit, I'd give you one. "Pride" feels like an extreme term and, instead, it would be better imo if renamed to "lgbt support" month. Everyone deserves support, especially during these rough times.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 16, 2020)

I think pride month and pride parades are a good idea


----------



## Raever (Jun 16, 2020)

I think taking pride in one's culture should not govern one's identity or view of themselves. Rationality should always be held over emotional investment, but emotional investment deserves its place in a setting where it can be shown healthily. 

Also, literally no one (class, skin color, familial background, career, etc.) is more or less valid/worthy/etc. than anyone else. The more we look at differences, the more those differences will never be laid to rest. We aren't colors, or class systems, or paychecks. We're human. Let's start acting like it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 16, 2020)

If you think about the historical context in which gay pride emerged, then it makes sense. People should also remember that we unfortunately don't live in fully egalitarian societies where the need for a stand against shame is now obsolete.



Raever said:


> We're human.



I'm a fox. :}


----------



## oappo (Jun 16, 2020)

We talking about months? k, cool.

Black history month has become unnecessary. It's also become something of a blip in the month of february, nothing at all like pride month for most people. Replace it with aboriginal history month. They need it far more than black people do. Especially with how diversity has been the new hottest thing since about 2015.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2020)

The Sentinelese way of greeting missionaries is ingenious.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 17, 2020)

I view the word "pride" as window dressing for "awareness." I don't view it as something to be proud of, similar to how I don't view race as something to be proud of. It's an inborn trait, or at least one that has a biological origin, which I view as merely being a fact of my life.

Now, I fully support a LBGTQ+ Awareness month, but seeing how the Powers that Be chose the term Pride then so be it.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 17, 2020)

Men's Right Activists are assholes, but like most assholes there's a nugget of truth. Broadly speaking it's more OK to insult men for their gender than women and hearing stuff like "men are [unpleasant animal of choice]" is more acceptable than even relatively benign, but still sexist, comments about women.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 17, 2020)

_Mass Effects Andromeda_ was a decent game.

_Cyberpunk _is my favorite Billy Idol album.

_Johnny Mnemonic_ was an enjoyable movie.

_The Lord of the Rings_ movies are vastly better than the books. And the books would be considered unpublishable today because of poor quality.

_Harry Potter_ is overrated.

_Twilight _is garbage.

_Fifty Shades_ is shitty _Twilight _fanfic about domestic violence. Anastasia was raped, beaten and stalked, repeatedly, in those novels. In real life kink communities if you're a Dom and your only knowledge comes from _Fifty Shades_ you're considered dangerous.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jun 17, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> _Mass Effects Andromeda_ was a decent game.
> 
> _Cyberpunk _is my favorite Billy Idol album.
> 
> ...



I never thought I'd meet another soul who favors the movies over the books.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 17, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> I never thought I'd meet another soul who favors the movies over the books.



Two words: Tom Bombadil.

A truly interesting, fascinating character worthy of his own novel. _Lord of the Rings_ was not that novel. You could totally remove him from the books - like Peter Jackson did from the screenplay - and not lose anything. Gandalf and Elrond both burned several pages telling the Hobbits to ignore him because that side quest was pointless.

Aragorn was a cardboard cutout who telegraphed his intentions and in the first book served little more purpose than to espouse infodumps and pose dramatically. Boromir could have been written out entirely. And the books are so full of infodumps that get so tiresome that characters _in the book_ tell them to stop babbling. (Gimli and Legolas after leaving Helm's Deep and the Dwarf babbles for ten pages about the beauty of the caves and Legolas spends the next three telling him to shut up.) Major plotlines could be cut, in their entirety (Pippen at Minas Tirith, Treebeard), and with a minor rewrite nothing would change in the overall story. You could probably cut a 700-1,000 pages from the books and not lose all that much actual story.

For that matter, 90 percent of the books is how rushed they are to beat the agents of Sauron. The first 10% involves the Hobbits sitting on their butts with the Ring - knowing how dangerous it is - for 27 years(!) before leaving Hobbiton. Some of the human soldiers that died in the battles that followed weren't even born when they were aware of the danger. Some of those soldier's father's were merely children when they learned of the danger. And they still waited 27 years before leaving. (Also, the first fifty pages are a massive, pointless, infodump about the history of Hobbits.)

Also, look at the Volspa - from the Old Norse Poetic Edda - and you'll find the names of all of the major Dwarven characters from The Hobbit as well as Gandalf.


----------



## JacobC (Jun 17, 2020)

Blue cheese dressing is amazing and makes a terrific sandwich spread. 

On that note, a toasted extra sharp cheddar cheese sandwich with blue cheese dressing, dill relish and grated parmesan cheese sprinkled over the relish is flocking amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 17, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Men's Right Activists are assholes, but like most assholes there's a nugget of truth. Broadly speaking it's more OK to insult men for their gender than women and hearing stuff like "men are [unpleasant animal of choice]" is more acceptable than even relatively benign, but still sexist, comments about women.



They're less assholes and more a political group that you probably dislike because they offend one or more of your personal beliefs or they say things that make a group that you happen to belong to and/or identify with look bad. This is normal. Most people do this (including me).

As a black guy, the MRA crowd is just another burgeoning social movement conceptualized by whites (albeit a *very *electric one), so any MRA involvement on my part will mostly be regulated to a more passive "observe from the backseat and see what happens" position. Feminism never took off in the black community (for a plethora of reasons) and black dudes are more or less impervious to Western society's gender egalitarian mantra due to the (mostly) socially conservative nature of the black community, the direct macho persona that a lot of black men display during their day-to-day interactions with women, the observable fact that today's cultural left doesn't castigate black men for their "antiquated" or "problematic" behavior or views as much as they do white men (and when they do, black men ignore it), and the reality that most black men are not employed in professions (mostly white collar ones) that are plagued by HR departments staffed by hordes of bitter and turbo-aggressive Karen-type women.

For the most part? I'm good.

But as a _man_, a lot of what the MRA movement espouses resonates deeply with my own experiences and views as a male in today's world. Their overall tone and message is "pro-me", they're not telling me to readjust my more traditional opinion on gender to fit into whatever new socially-acceptable mold today's eminent progressive intellectuals demand everyone subscribe to, and no MRA adherent is screaming at me for having a mild wrongthought about Clan XX. It really does come off as a movement that's better suited for addressing the myriad problems that men actively face in contemporary society. Probably helps that the majority of it's members and core speaking figureheads are male and none of them are really interested in crafting solutions to the problems men face using a feminist perspective (unlike this lot here).

I can see why oodles of guys, mainly white guys, find MGTOW, MRA, etc stuff enticing. None of those things are telling them that they suck or that they need to change harmless or even beneficial things about themselves to make everyone else comfortable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm not sure that things like MGTOW really are telling men that they're good, should feel comfortable, that they don't suck.
Eschewing any relationships with women because of a bizarre belief that they're all twisted bitches corrupted by feminism can hardly be described as a 'pro-me' message of self love, can it?
It's more sentencing yourself to live in a bitter and hateful private world, isolated and believing all sorts of nonsense about being victimised by the evil femoids.

If you actually speak to MGTOWs they're never _happy_ people. They always have a chip on their shoulder, and think that deliberately ruining their own lives will somehow 'get back at the world'.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not sure that things like MGTOW really are telling men that they're good, should feel comfortable, that they don't suck.
> Eschewing any relationships with women because of a bizarre belief that they're all twisted bitches corrupted by feminism can hardly be described as a 'pro-me' message of self love, can it?
> It's more sentencing yourself to live in a bitter and hateful private world, isolated and believing all sorts of nonsense about being victimised by the evil femoids.
> 
> If you actually speak to MGTOWs they're never _happy_ people. They always have a chip on their shoulder, and think that deliberately ruining their own lives will somehow 'get back at the world'.


The two are not mutually exclusive, feminism also claims to Promote self-love and yet it breeds the exact same sort of perpetually unhappy dipshits


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> The two are not mutually exclusive, feminism also claims to Promote self-love and yet it breeds the exact same sort of perpetually unhappy dipshits



I think this is something some young men who base their view of society on _youtube videos_- rather than actually going out and participating in society- think. 

Men who are upset about being oppressed by feminists are actually oppressed by daemonic imaginary women who live _inside their heads_, rather than out there in the real world. 

In reality I'm not chased around in real life by misandrous feminists with dyed red hair telling me I'm an entitled male fuck face. I know there's a youtube video of some woman doing this one time, but thinking that most women are like that is kinda crazy...and people who do think that are just kinda showing that they don't get out of the house.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I think this is something some young men who base their view of society on _youtube videos_- rather than actually going out and participating in society- think.
> 
> Men who are upset about being oppressed by feminists are actually oppressed by daemonic imaginary women who live _inside their heads_, rather than out there in the real world.
> 
> In reality I'm not chased around in real life by misandrous feminists with dyed red hair telling me I'm an entitled male fuck face. I know there's a youtube video of some woman doing this one time, but thinking that most women are like that is kinda crazy...and people who do think that are just kinda showing that they don't get out of the house.


I guess so, at least they Don't swarm the mainstream media like their feminist counterparts. Seriously, how do you end in a place in your worldview where you're saying stuff like "Coronavirus isn't killing men fast enough"?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I guess so, at least they Don't swarm the mainstream media like their feminist counterparts. Seriously, how do you end in a place in your worldview where you're saying stuff like "Coronavirus isn't killing men fast enough"?



The number of women I know who are upset that coronavirus isn't killing enough men is literally zero. 

I'm guessing you've seen a youtube clip of a woman saying that in a press interview, and that the youtuber who showed you the clip told you that this is what_ all_ the femoids believe.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The number of women I know who are upset that coronavirus isn't killing enough men is literally zero.
> 
> I'm guessing you've seen a youtube clip of a woman saying that in a press interview, and that the youtuber who showed you the clip told you that this is what_ all_ the femoids believe.


My point isn't that all women think that, but that feminism breeds people who do, in the same way as MGTOW breeds people who think all women think that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> My point isn't that all women think that, but that feminism breeds people who do, in the same way as MGTOW breeds people who think all women think that.



Does it? I think you're picking an example of a drama llama and using it as a mascot. I looked Clementine Ford up. She's the quintessential stereotype isn't she? Dyed pink hair, body dysmorphia, numerous public comments about how men dying is good.
She's an entertaining lulz-cow, but she's not really representative of  a political movement- and her weird ass comments have no effect on my life, so why should I care about her?

It's not like governments around the world have start passing laws allowing doctors to refuse medical services to folk on account of them being evil privileged men or whatever.
By contrast that *is* a problem other people sadly face in this modern world. So, we should put things in perspective.

Now, pretend I decided to withdraw myself from all social interactions with women because I hate Clementine Ford so much. Would my behaviour be rational? Is it going to make me feel better about myself?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Does it? I think you're picking an example of a drama llama and using it as a mascot. I looked Clementine Ford up. She's the quintessential stereotype isn't she? Dyed pink hair, body dysmorphia, numerous public comments about how men dying is good.
> She's an entertaining lulz-cow, but she's not really representative of  a political movement- and her weird ass comments have no effect on my life, so why should I care about her?
> 
> It's not like governments around the world have start passing laws allowing doctors to refuse medical services to folk on account of them being evil privileged men or whatever.
> By contrast that *is* a problem other people sadly face in this modern world. So, we should put things in perspective.


And how many examples would it take to maybe start taking a hint that feminism is toxic? I've just taken the most recent I can think of. There's a lot of those.​


> Now, pretend I decided to withdraw myself from all social interactions with women because I hate Clementine Ford so much. Would my behaviour be rational? Is it going to make me feel better about myself?


Indeed, same as feminists bashing men is not very rational and is not going to make them very happy


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 18, 2020)

Bioshock Infinite is not that good really, same goes for Fallout 3


----------



## Skittles (Jun 18, 2020)

The triangle is clearly the superior percussion instrument!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> And how many examples would it take to maybe start taking a hint that feminism is toxic? I've just taken the most recent I can think of. There's a lot of those.​
> Indeed, same as feminists bashing men is not very rational and is not going to make them very happy



I'm sure you can find hundreds of examples of potentially mentally ill women raving on the internet about their own crazy interpretations of feminism. 
None of those women affect my life though- and the women who are in my life aren't like that- yes even the ones who are feminists. 

So I'm not going to fill myself with bitter opinions that will make me unhappy and alienate me from the people I know?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm sure you can find hundreds of examples of potentially mentally ill women raving on the internet about their own crazy interpretations of feminism.
> None of those women affect my life though- and the women who are in my life aren't like that- yes even the ones who are feminists.
> 
> So I'm not going to fill myself with bitter opinions that will make me unhappy and alienate me from the people I know?


Okay, but since feminism has no orthodoxy (which helps to saturate it with toxic elements, some of them very prevalent) I would advise to stay away from it


----------



## Rayd (Jun 18, 2020)

halo 2 is the best halo.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 18, 2020)

Don’t know how unpopular of an opinion this is but the last good Star Wars movie was Return Of The Jedi


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 18, 2020)

This might be a weird thing for a car enthusiast to say, but I really can't stand supercars like Ferraris and Lamborghinis.
If a regular person can't be expected to save up for it and buy it within their lifetime, then I have zero interest in it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Don’t know how unpopular of an opinion this is but the last good Star Wars movie was Return Of The Jedi



I'll raise you further. 

The best batman movie is lego batman. >:}


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 18, 2020)

Skittles said:


> The triangle is clearly the superior percussion instrument!


YEEEEEEESS!! I'd go even further:

Accordion + zabumba + triangle = Holy Trinity


----------



## Rayd (Jun 18, 2020)

there's a lot more dickheads on this forum than i thought


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 18, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> there's a lot more dickheads on this forum than i thought


Believe it or not, this place used to be much worse. I actually left for about a year before returning in early 2019.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Believe it or not, this place used to be much worse. I actually left for about a year before returning in early 2019.


i don't know man, i've been here for 3 years and honestly i can say for certain that the level of arrogance, self-righteousness and obnoxious, disrespectful behavior is the highest it's ever been.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This might be a weird thing for a car enthusiast to say, but I really can't stand supercars like Ferraris and Lamborghinis.
> If a regular person can't be expected to save up for it and buy it within their lifetime, then I have zero interest in it.


(I wanna know where to find that pfp)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 18, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> (I wanna know where to find that pfp)


What?


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Believe it or not, this place used to be much worse. I actually left for about a year before returning in early 2019.


Who are you talking too!?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What?


Never mind. I've embarrassed myself too much already


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Never mind. I've embarrassed myself too much already


It's ok, I forgive you.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 18, 2020)

redhusky said:


> It's ok, I forgive you.


I was speaking to fluffy


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 18, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i don't know man, i've been here for 3 years and honestly i can say for certain that the level of arrogance, self-righteousness and obnoxious, disrespectful behavior is the highest it's ever been.



I was about to disagree, but then I realized the earlier 2000's was nothing but trolls. Trolls are banned or are just easy to ignore otherwise. These people that claim to be a part of the fandom and act like they own the threadspace with their cliques are _forever_.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> I was speaking to fluffy


I know, I was just not minding my own business. You understand, yes?


----------



## Rayd (Jun 18, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I was about to disagree, but then I realized the earlier 2000's was nothing but trolls. Trolls are banned or are just easy to ignore otherwise. These people that claim to be a part of the fandom and act like they own the threadspace with their cliques are _forever_.


yup. they act like smartasses and hide behind the bullshit veil of joking around or debate. it's pretty gross. it's why i only have 500 posts in my 3 year experience on this forum.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 18, 2020)

redhusky said:


> I know, I was just not minding my own business. You understand, yes?


Ye


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Ye


That's the spirit!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 18, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Never mind. I've embarrassed myself too much already


If you're asking where I got my pic, it was a ref sheet I commissioned that I apparently never remembered to upload...


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> If you're asking where I got my pic, it was a ref sheet I commissioned that I apparently never remembered to upload...


Seems the thing to do if you paid money for it, yes?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i don't know man, i've been here for 3 years and honestly i can say for certain that the level of arrogance, self-righteousness and obnoxious, disrespectful behavior is the highest it's ever been.


You weren't here in the old days. It's surprisingly tame now.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You weren't here in the old days. It's surprisingly tame now.


So I missed out on all the fun, you say?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 18, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Seems the thing to do if you paid money for it, yes?


It was because it was of a non-canonical version of Jamie. It was a female version of my character use in one comic I commissioned 3 years ago...


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It was because it was of a non-canonical version of Jamie. It was a female version of my character use in one comic I commissioned 3 years ago...


What's so different about NC AU Fluffy!?


----------



## Rayd (Jun 18, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You weren't here in the old days. It's surprisingly tame now.


thank god i wasn't there, then. i'm pissed off often enough as it is now, LOL.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 18, 2020)

Anyway, another unpopular opinion...
I actually prefer music without lyrics, because you can derive your own subjective meaning from it.


----------



## Valryth (Jun 18, 2020)

BigBoyVev said:


> Debate is little more than idle talk and a show of virtues. Only violence is of any value in the grander scheme of things.
> "Controversy sells but it ain't like death." - Mr. Bond, 'Shootouts'



Way too many people fall for debate as they don't truly know how it works, and that's why it's still so powerful nowadays! 

It's funny to think that rhetorics used to be an important field of study ever since ancient times and it's still a greatly sought skill in our current times...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 18, 2020)

redhusky said:


> What's so different about NC AU Fluffy!?


Because Jamie is a femboi, officially.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Because Jamie is a femboi, officially.


So it was gender swapped?


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Valryth said:


> Way too many people fall for debate as they don't truly know how it works, and that's why it's still so powerful nowadays!
> 
> It's funny to think that rhetorics used to be an important field of study ever since ancient times and it's still a greatly sought skill in our current times...


Agreed, to many people want to "win" and not "talk". Talking means compromise.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 18, 2020)

redhusky said:


> So it was gender swapped?


Yes.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yes.


Fancy!~


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> If you're asking where I got my pic, it was a ref sheet I commissioned that I apparently never remembered to upload...


Yes.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Yes.


It's gender swapped!


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 18, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: CICADAS ARE ANNOYING!!!


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 18, 2020)

redhusky said:


> It's gender swapped!


I can read


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Cicadas are one of God's many talented creatures and we should show them more respect!


----------



## Rayd (Jun 18, 2020)

another unpopular opinion

you shouldn't be allowed to shitpost and troll in literally every thread..._nonstop...constantly._ 

this is coming from an avid shitposter, too. but when it never ends and they derail literally every thread, holy shit.

to put it in perspective, i've never blocked somebody before today. i've never felt a real proper reason to block somebody more than i did today because this particular person just does not _stop._


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 18, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Cicadas are one of God's many talented creatures and we should show them more respect!


I can't sleep with them around


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> I can't sleep with them around


Did they give you permission to sleep?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 18, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Did they give you permission to sleep?


Meh


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Meh


Deal with it!


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Jun 18, 2020)

Soooo... I personally believe that Bruce Lee is a bit over rated!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 18, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Unpopular opinion: CICADAS ARE ANNOYING!!!





Arnak_Drago said:


> I can't sleep with them around


I blame Higurashi: When They Cry (Visual Novel) - TV Tropes .... (Well I am guessing that part as the disturbing parts of the series are accompanied by the loud sound of Cicadas in the Visual Novel.)


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jun 18, 2020)

*states unpopular opinion that really isn't one*


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 18, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> *states unpopular opinion that really isn't one*


Logic bombs are overrated........


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jun 18, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Logic bombs are overrated........


Like what? The ones from Deus Ex? or just some guy online trying to sound profound?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2020)

Those who try to silence any discussion of the effect of human population on other species are wishing death on the biosphere, and need to be smacked down hard for it. Their arrogant human exceptionalism is killing everything.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 18, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Those who try to silence any discussion of the effect of human population on other species are wishing death on the biosphere, and need to be smacked down hard for it. Their arrogant human exceptionalism is killing everything.



OK. If you think there's too many humans on the planet then you go first...

That's the problem with what you're saying.

In reality wealthy nations, which have an outsized effect on environmental damage, have been seeing fertility rates below replacement rates for decades. (The United States hit it in the mid-1970s.) In those nations the only thing keeping population rising has been immigration. Turns out empowering women and giving easy access to birth control reduces the number of births. There's a thought the Earth could hit peak human population by the mid-21st century and see an overall decline by the start of the 22nd century.

But going beyond simply not giving birth enters mass murder and genocide territory.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> OK. If you think there's too many humans on the planet then you go first...
> 
> That's the problem with what you're saying.


Aaand they always jump to "genocide" accusations, proving my point that everything is pretty much fucked.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 18, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Aaand they always jump to "genocide" accusations, proving my point that everything is pretty much fucked.



It doesn't prove anything and you know it. You're being dramatic because your argument is bad to start with.

Then what, pray tell, is your solution?

I already mentioned that birth rates dropped below replacement rates in wealthy nation decades ago and this trend has spread throughout the world. I already mentioned that, as a consequence, human population on Earth is likely to peak in the middle of this century start dropping by the end of the century. There's no need to enforce a "one child policy" (which is going to gut the Chinese economy in about 20 years) when empowering women and providing birth control has de facto caused it to happen anyway.

What else, exactly, needs to occur?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> What else, exactly, needs to occur?


Assuming everything goes to plan, nothing (other than the weakening of capitalism and the abolishment of creationism). But we'll likely find some way to fuck that up.
It seems you're fishing for a particular answer. Just come out with it.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jun 18, 2020)

*Chews popcorn*


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)

Jojo's: Diamond is Unbreakable is a great part. Fite me. >:3


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jun 18, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Jojo's: Diamond is Unbreakable is a great part. Fite me. >:3


I don't really watch anime and Jojo is a guilty pleasure.  Is it ok if I like, SKIPPED Phantom Blood?


----------



## Lucyfur (Jun 18, 2020)

Final Fantasy was the inferior JRPG to strike big in America when lined up next to it's counterpart within the same company, Dragon Quest.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I don't really watch anime and Jojo is a guilty pleasure.  Is it ok if I like, SKIPPED Phantom Blood?


You can skip Phantom Blood, but you will get many dirty glares.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)

Crushes are weird.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 18, 2020)

The United States of America is a highly overrated country.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The United States of America is a highly overrated country.


As an American, I couldn't agree more...


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 19, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> OK. If you think there's too many humans on the planet then you go first...
> 
> That's the problem with what you're saying.
> 
> ...



D...Did you not read what they said? Am I misunderstanding something? I'd like to think I'm confident in my reading skills.
They said 'Those who try to *silence *any >>*discussion<<* of the *effect of human population on other species...*' *not* '_every human is bad and needs to be erased_'. 
And while birth rates do affect the amount we consume and all that fun stuff, the number of people has very little to do with other rich_ individuals _flattening rainforests and paving over marsh lands for their own personal gain. 
I'm glad to be alive and glad to be human, but that doesn't mean we can't respect the very resources we need to survive.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 19, 2020)

I think pickles (gherkins) are delicious.


----------



## Valryth (Jun 19, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Final Fantasy was the inferior JRPG to strike big in America when lined up next to it's counterpart within the same company, Dragon Quest.



While I personally like Final Fantasy a lot more (still love Dragon Quest though!) I would like to say that I feel like the JRPG scene has some really bad gaps where most things are either quite overrated or underrated. In my opinion, I think that Final Fantasy isn't overrated (as in, it's worth the praise it gets) but that it's definitely over-exposed, and there are a lot of franchises which could have been equally as "public" as it because they are really good.

This was all so that I could reach my main point, which is to say that the Phantasy Star franchise had the potential to be just as good as Final Fantasy (or better?) and it's a shame that (for reasons I'm unaware of) Sega kinda scrapped it.

Not sure if anyone played the original games, but I think that PS2 and PS4 are probably my favourite JRPGs ever, alongside FFX.

(Most people only know of the franchise due to PSO2, which isn't a bad thing at all, but I think that the precursor entries are definitely worth a play, if they weren't already considered outdated nowadays...)


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 19, 2020)

Bacon is not the ultimate breakfast food. That title belongs to pork sausage. Links or patties, it don't matter.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 19, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Bacon is not the ultimate breakfast food. That title belongs to pork sausage. Links or patties, it don't matter.


Bacon is just stupidly overrated in general. Yeah, it tastes good, but it's not like the ultimate food!


----------



## Valryth (Jun 19, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Bacon is not the ultimate breakfast food. That title belongs to pork sausage. Links or patties, it don't matter.



Bacon is alright, but I really don't understand why it's so common for people to overcook it until it's partially black? I mean, I get that people enjoy the crispiness, but it's really something I don't enjoy. Same with other meat, actually, but I think bacon sees this happen more often.

I don't really like food tasting like coal.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 19, 2020)

Zoras are ugly.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 19, 2020)

Valryth said:


> While I personally like Final Fantasy a lot more (still love Dragon Quest though!) I would like to say that I feel like the JRPG scene has some really bad gaps where most things are either quite overrated or underrated. In my opinion, I think that Final Fantasy isn't overrated (as in, it's worth the praise it gets) but that it's definitely over-exposed, and there are a lot of franchises which could have been equally as "public" as it because they are really good.
> 
> This was all so that I could reach my main point, which is to say that the Phantasy Star franchise had the potential to be just as good as Final Fantasy (or better?) and it's a shame that (for reasons I'm unaware of) Sega kinda scrapped it.
> 
> ...


My favorite JRPG is Persona 5 fite me >:3.



MrSpooky said:


> Bacon is not the ultimate breakfast food. That title belongs to pork sausage. Links or patties, it don't matter.


Bacon by itself? Pretty okay. You have to combine it with other things. Bacon in a burrito with eggs and cheese, hell yes!!

*Anyways*, as a guy, urinals suck. Why do we need them? I never use them! We can pee in toilets why do we need urinals??!!?


----------



## Valryth (Jun 19, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *Anyways*, as a guy, urinals suck. Why do we need them? I never use them! We can pee in toilets why do we need urinals??!!?



I was going to agree, being that I don't use them either, but at the same time... You should be thankful that they exist! Sometimes I see the queue to the girls restrooms at uni and it freaks me out, and one (of many reasons) why this doesn't happen in the boys restrooms is because the urinals kinda help those who just need to get their quick business done!

This was weird to type out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 19, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Zoras are ugly.



What is a Zora?


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 19, 2020)

Valryth said:


> I was going to agree, being that I don't use them either, but at the same time... You should be thankful that they exist! Sometimes I see the queue to the girls restrooms at uni and it freaks me out, and one (of many reasons) why this doesn't happen in the boys restrooms is because the urinals kinda help those who just need to get their quick business done!
> 
> This was weird to type out.


Ok but I'm not gonna whip out my donger and pee in a row with other men. Ew..


----------



## Valryth (Jun 19, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ok but I'm not gonna whip out my donger and pee in a row with other men. Ew..



(The good part about urinals is that there's a higher chance our stalls will be available too, as the other boys can just pee in the urinals!)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 19, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What is a Zora?


Fish-people from the Zelda series that a lot of people have the hots for. Basically reverse merfolk.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jun 19, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Fish-people from the Zelda series that a lot of people have the hots for. Basically reverse merfolk.




I want Sidon to split me like a log.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 19, 2020)

What even


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 19, 2020)

I like some of the new designs that came with BOTW Zoras, but I still like MM or Twilight princess Zoras. TP ones were soft and pretty.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 19, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I like some of the new designs that came with BOTW Zoras, but I still like MM or Twilight princess Zoras. TP ones were soft and pretty.


Okay, I forgot about this design. It's not so bad. Still nothing compared to the Rito in BOTW though <3


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 19, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not sure that things like MGTOW really are telling men that they're good, should feel comfortable, that they don't suck.



There's more encouragement and practical life advice given in those types of communities than on any feminist discussion space that currently exists. This shouldn't be surprising, though. Those communities were engineered by men for men. Of course they'd offer more things that men would find helpful. I've learned more about how to get through life from men than from women because a man knows what it's like to be a man and a woman doesn't. A feminist community is an even worse place for a man with questions and issues to be because those people simply do not think much of his sex beyond how terrible it is.

Ask yourself this: would you as a gay man find more worth in a heterosexual community or would you source more comfort and guidance from a community that was predominately homosexual in its demographic composition? Remember, gays have a much more robust understanding of what it's like to date, work, and live in a predominantly straight society as gay men and virtually every straight man in existence is homophobic to some degree (with this anti-gay bias being stronger towards gay men than towards lesbians). A straight man like myself does not. I have virtually nothing in the way of valuable advice to give to a gay youth if a gay-specific life challenge befalls him.



Fallowfox said:


> Eschewing any relationships with women because of a bizarre belief that they're all twisted bitches corrupted by feminism can hardly be described as a 'pro-me' message of self love, can it?



It's less about swearing off women because they've been "corrupted" by feminism and more about how getting involved with them in a significant way is pointless at best and downright detrimental at worst (their words not mine).

Personally, I'm more sympathetic of their reluctance to get married and the reasons that they cite for their skeptical view of marriage. The laws intrinsic to that institution (mainly those dealing with post-separation asset division, child custody rights, etc) are horrendously anti-male. Doesn't help that way too many male judges are basically chivalrous simps and the female ones are much more likely to side with the wife than the husband.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 19, 2020)

Norse mythology is way cooler than Greek mythology.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 19, 2020)

The government should just legalize and subsidize sex work already.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 19, 2020)

I just saw Solaris and it was one of the most boring movies I’ve ever seen hahaha, armchair critics please proceed to berate me


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 19, 2020)

The Imperial Guard from Oblivion is objectively superior to those from Warhammer.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 19, 2020)

Coleslaw is actually amazing . Popcorn sucks ass


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 19, 2020)

Shane the chocco doggo said:


> Coleslaw is actually amazing . Popcorn sucks ass



Coleslaw is my favorite salad. Too bad it's not really a dieting type salad.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 20, 2020)

Fanart is generally unappealing


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2020)

ASTA said:


> There's more encouragement and practical life advice given in those types of communities than on any feminist discussion space that currently exists. This shouldn't be surprising, though. Those communities were engineered by men for men. Of course they'd offer more things that men would find helpful. I've learned more about how to get through life from men than from women because a man knows what it's like to be a man and a woman doesn't. A feminist community is an even worse place for a man with questions and issues to be because those people simply do not think much of his sex beyond how terrible it is.
> 
> Ask yourself this: would you as a gay man find more worth in a heterosexual community or would you source more comfort and guidance from a community that was predominately homosexual in its demographic composition? Remember, gays have a much more robust understanding of what it's like to date, work, and live in a predominantly straight society as gay men and virtually every straight man in existence is homophobic to some degree (with this anti-gay bias being stronger towards gay men than towards lesbians). A straight man like myself does not. I have virtually nothing in the way of valuable advice to give to a gay youth if a gay-specific life challenge befalls him.
> 
> ...



Isolating yourself from half of the human race because of weirdy bitter beliefs that all women are inherently evil creatures whose friendship is 'pointless'  and 'detrimental' _isn't _practical advice. It's an instruction manual to hobbling your social life and being unhappy forever. :S

It's not even like you'd only lose all of your female friends. Most of your male friends won't want to hang out with a weirdo who does that.


----------



## oappo (Jun 20, 2020)

Piercings look bad 99% of the time - both irl and in drawings


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 20, 2020)

It doesn't matter that not all followers of a religion adhere to a particular belief/practice-- the fact that enough of them do that it's protected as part of their religion is enough.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 20, 2020)

5G makes people gay and we need more of it.


----------



## Raever (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue Dragon was a great rpg and deserves recognition.


----------



## Raever (Jun 20, 2020)

oappo said:


> Piercings look bad 99% of the time - both irl and in drawings



Ouch. My punk heart is wounded. </3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 20, 2020)

oappo said:


> Piercings look bad 99% of the time - both irl and in drawings


That's what he said.  


Raever said:


> Ouch. My punk heart is wounded. </3


A woman with the right piercings never looks bad!

(Damn it!  Dirty thoughts also... PHRASING!)


----------



## Outlander (Jun 20, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> The Imperial Guard from Oblivion is objectively superior to those from Warhammer.


The Death Korps would like a word with you...



Spoiler


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 20, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Fanart is generally unappealing



I'm OK with well done fan art, and I've done some myself, but I don't like fanfic at all. Even when the writer has an official license to write the stories (like what ends up on bookstore shelves) I don't like it.

To that end, R.A. Salvatore is a terrible writer. Drizzt Do'Urden is a blatant Marty Stu.


----------



## Simo (Jun 20, 2020)

'Edgelord' humor, 4chan, and all that kinda shit is beneath contempt.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 20, 2020)

Dungeons and Dragons 4th Edition had some amazing ideas for the setting, but the system was hot garbage as a roleplaying game. As a board wargame it wasn't too terrible.

Palladium Games hasn't ever made a good game and they've keep regurgitating games the same worn out, clunky rules that are virtually unchanged since the early-1980s. Rifts is a post-apocalyptic setting based on  "throw shit at the wall and see what sticks" and "rule of cool even above basic 2nd grade logic." The fact they're even in business after some events in the mid-2000s boggles the mind.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 20, 2020)

People that get worked up over nothing and refuse to show humility/apologize for taking it out on the wrong people should have their name written on the board so everyone in the class can see them as they walk up to try and erase it. Or slapped.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 21, 2020)

Zombie apocalypse stuff played itself out 10 years ago. Vampires were played out by the late-1990s. Vampire vs. werewolf stuff is pure _World of Darkness_ fanfic and anyone who says differently is wrong.

On the last part, Vampires vs. Werewolves was a core part of the World of Darkness settings from the early-1990s and other works with similar concepts (Underworld, Twilight) have hewed so closely that the game company has sued over the similarities. You can't copyright an "idea" and vampires vs. werewolves is certain an "idea" but in many of those cases the underlying settings has been the World of Darkness with the serial numbers filed off.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Zombie apocalypse stuff played itself out 10 years ago. Vampires were played out by the late-1990s. Vampire vs. werewolf stuff is pure _World of Darkness_ fanfic and anyone who says differently is wrong.


You may be right about the vampire stuff but you are never going to take away the best gay vampire, Dio!


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You may be right about the vampire stuff but you are never going to take away the best gay vampire, Dio!



Dio? As in Ronnie James Dio? Black Sabbath? Holy Diver?


----------



## Simo (Jun 21, 2020)

From the age of 14 to 16, no internet access should be allowed; instead, novels selected by Simo S. Skunk shall be read and reported upon, by all in this age group. : P


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Dio? As in Ronnie James Dio? Black Sabbath? Holy Diver?


No, the gay vampire man, Dio Brando, who's name is in reference to Ronnie James Dio, from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

Simo said:


> From the age of 14 to 16, no internet access should be allowed; instead, novels selected by Simo S. Skunk shall be read and reported upon, by all in this age group. : P


All skunks should be spanked every hour and forced to read books about bun superiority. >:3


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 21, 2020)

Simo said:


> From the age of 14 to 16, no internet access should be allowed; instead, novels selected by Simo S. Skunk shall be read and reported upon, by all in this age group. : P



The ages 14 to 16 is perfect for Tom Clancy, Terry Pratchett, Douglas Adams and William Gibson. (Even if Gibson is a bit dated these days.)


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No, the gay vampire man, Dio Brando, who's name is in reference to Ronnie James Dio, from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.



Is it bad that when I create characters whose names are musical references it's to the song Luka by Suzanne Vega, which is about child abuse? Another story, for that matter, refers to "Bury My Lovely" by October Project, which is likely about child sex abuse. And the third in that series is inspired by "The Freshman" by The Verve Pipe, which is about infant death and suicide. Another was inspired by "Cut By Wire" by Mary Black and is about an American immigrant returning to her home in Ireland only to discover so much has changed she can't even come back as a visitor.

I write urban fantasy about how ugly humans are to other humans, and the magic is merely window dressing.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> The ages 14 to 16 is perfect for Tom Clancy, Terry Pratchett, Douglas Adams and William Gibson. (Even if Gibson is a bit dated these days.)


I have heard of Tom Clancy but who are the other two? Just asking because I will be forced to read these books


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Is it bad that when I create characters whose names are musical references it's to the song Luka by Suzanne Vega, which is about child abuse? Another story, for that matter, refers to "Bury My Lovely" by October Project, which is likely about child sex abuse. And the third in that series is inspired by "The Freshman" by The Verve Pipe, which is about infant death and suicide.


You have quite a morbid taste in songs...


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I have heard of Tom Clancy but who are the other two? Just asking because I will be forced to read these books



Terry Pratchett is famous for his Discworld series. Several of his books have been turned into miniseries on Amazon Prime (Hogfather, The Color of Magic and Going Postal.) They're working on several series based on his work that will adhere closely to the source material.

Douglas Adams wrote five books in _The Increasingly Inaccurately name Hitchhiker Trilogy_.

William Gibson invented the genre of Cyberpunk and his books are a snapshot of the culture of the early 21st century taken from the perspective of the 1980s and 90s. Among my favorite themes in his early books is how he views "the exceedingly wealthy as no longer even remotely human."


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Terry Pratchett is famous for his Discworld series. Several of his books have been turned into miniseries on Amazon Prime (Hogfather, The Color of Magic and Going Postal.) They're working on several series based on his work that will adhere closely to the source material.
> 
> Douglas Adams wrote five books in _The Increasingly Inaccurately name Hitchhiker Trilogy_.
> 
> William Gibson invented the genre of Cyberpunk and his books are a snapshot of the culture of the early 21st century taken from the perspective of the 1980s and 90s. Among my favorite themes in his early books is how he views "the exceedingly wealthy as no longer even remotely human."


Uhhh... that sounds like a lot... when is the book report due?


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You have quite a morbid taste in songs...



Two of them charted highly. You're likely to hear "Luka" and 'The Freshmen" playing rounds if you set a streaming channel to the right inputs.

And, oh my sweet summer child, what do you know of morbid music? Look up "Daddy" by Korn and get back with me.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Uhhh... that sounds like a lot... when is the book report due?



Terry Pratchett is so well regarded in the UK he's properly known as Sir Terry. His books, mostly, poke fun at 20th and 21st century culture and technology from the perspective of a bizarre fantasy world that is a disc-shaped, on the back of four elephants on the back of a giant turtle flying through space. (In an infinite universe, with infinite possible star systems it was sure to happen at some point.)

Douglas Adam's novel _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ should be on the require reading list of every nihilistic teenager. You learn the Earth is a giant computer, blown up before the final readout to make way for an intergalactic bypass because of a bureaucratic oversight. It was calculating the Ultimate Question, to the Ultimate Answer of Life, the Universe and Everything. The Answer is 42. (If you know the question the answer makes more sense.)

And Douglas Adams and Terry Pratchett were very, very similar authors.

Seriously, both are worth reading just to increase your understanding of modern pop literature.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Terry Pratchett is so well regarded in the UK he's properly known as Sir Terry. His books, mostly, poke fun at 20th and 21st century culture and technology from the perspective of a bizarre fantasy world that is a disc-shaped, on the back of four elephants on the back of a giant turtle flying through space. (In an infinite universe, with infinite possible star systems it was sure to happen at some point.)
> 
> Douglas Adam's novel _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ should be on the require reading list of every nihilistic teenager. You learn the Earth is a giant computer, blown up before the final readout to make way for an intergalactic bypass because of a bureaucratic oversight. It was calculating the Ultimate Question, to the Ultimate Answer of Life, the Universe and Everything. The Answer is 42. (If you know the question the answer makes more sense.)
> 
> And Douglas Adams and Terry Pratchett were very, very similar authors.


Yeah... Imma just use the sparknotes. Sorry, not sorry, @Simo


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yeah... Imma just use the sparknotes. Sorry, not sorry, @Simo



You'll miss out. For both of the a big part of their comedy was word play, which you'll lose by reading a summary.

Not to mention, both of them have movies and miniseries based on their books. (Easily the Discworld stuff is better than the Hitchhiker's Guide stuff.)


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> You'll miss out. For both of the a big part of their comedy was word play, which you'll lose by reading a summary.
> 
> Not to mention, both of them have movies and miniseries based on their books. (Easily the Discworld stuff is better than the Hitchhiker's Guide stuff.)


I have manga to read, so SparkNotes it is. Sorry:/


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I have manga to read, so SparkNotes it is. Sorry:/



Tell me everything I need to know...

You don't really read, you look at pictures...

(FWIW, Gibson predicted widespread borderline illiteracy in the 21st century in his books...)


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Tell me everything I need to know...
> 
> (You don't really read, you look at pictures...)


Dude, that is the whole point. If I wanted to read I could just go read something boring :/ At least manga has interesting things happen :/


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Dude, that is the whole point. If I wanted to read I could just go read something boring :/ At least manga has interesting things happen :/



Again, widespread borderline illiteracy by the mid-21st century...


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Again, widespread borderline illiteracy by the mid-21st century...


Ah yes. I do not want to read thick novels, therefore I am illiterate.


----------



## TheBarghest (Jun 21, 2020)

*S*orry to randomly burst in, but here's a very unpopular opinion I've got:
*M*odern car design is garbage, simple as that. The best car designs in my own opinion are from the 30s to the early 70s (and yes, I dislike 80s design. That includes that ugly box on wheels the Delorean. Just because it was featured in Back to the Future doesn't make it a good car.) The reason why I think the 30s to the 70s had the best design was mostly due to the fact that cars around that time went for style and luxury first instead of just going for cheap manufacturing costs. And on the thing I said about 80s designs, in general, they're boxy, ugly and just generally cheap looking when compared to something like, say, the 1959 Plymouth Fury or the 1960 Desoto Adventurer. Modern cars go less for style and more for those terrible safety regulations, thus making cars look worse than the Aurora Safety Car. And Tesla's also look like trash as well, so there.
Yeah, I know my opinion is probably invalidated because I dare to dislike the 80s, but still.
Also, another opinion: The 80s, while being pretty decent, is an overrated decade. That's all I'm going to say on that.
(I'm in danger.)


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

TheBarghest said:


> *S*orry to randomly burst in, but here's a very unpopular opinion I've got:
> *M*odern car design is garbage, simple as that. The best car designs in my own opinion are from the 30s to the early 70s (and yes, I dislike 80s design. That includes that ugly box on wheels the Delorean. Just because it was featured in Back to the Future doesn't make it a good car.) The reason why I think the 30s to the 70s had the best design was mostly due to the fact that cars around that time went for style and luxury first instead of just going for cheap manufacturing costs. And on the thing I said about 80s designs, in general, they're boxy, ugly and just generally cheap looking when compared to something like, say, the 1959 Plymouth Fury or the 1960 Desoto Adventurer. Modern cars go less for style and more for those terrible safety regulations, thus making cars look worse than the Aurora Safety Car. And Tesla's also look like trash as well, so there.
> Yeah, I know my opinion is probably invalidated because I dare to dislike the 80s, but still.
> Also, another opinion: The 80s, while being pretty decent, is an overrated decade. That's all I'm going to say on that.
> (I'm in danger.)


_may or may not drink a lot of boomer juice??????????_


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

TheBarghest said:


> Yes.


What is... boomer juice?


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

TheBarghest said:


> I said what it was in my edit. Monster energy. It's a dumb reference, bear no mind to it.


Ok then...

Unpopular Opinion: Conventions don't seem as fun as everyone makes them out to be :/


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ok then...
> 
> Unpopular Opinion: Conventions don't seem as fun as everyone makes them out to be :/



It depends what you consider fun!
For some it's the merch.
Some it's making friends.
_For others, it's cramping in a single hotel room with ten other dudes and a giant horse dildo. 8)
_
(But really, I've never gone to one and I can't help but feel the same way. It seems like it'd be like any other geek shop, just with more inventory.)


----------



## Valryth (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ok then...
> 
> Unpopular Opinion: Conventions don't seem as fun as everyone makes them out to be :/



I also think that they're really overhyped! I have been to many conventions (not furry ones, but it's really the same thing only with people in different types of costumes) and while they were always quite fun to me because I would do things that made them fun, the actual events weren't really anything too special! 

A large part of the time spent at a convention is really just tiring/exhausting and you need to have a lot of mental stamina if you actually want to survive going! I would usually cosplay (that's the coolest thing I found I could do) and it really gives the event a different dimension but ultimately you're really just going to be dealing with people taking pictures with you the whole time + having to feel how uncomfortable the costumes/wigs are after the first couple hours. I can only imagine how fursuiters must feel!!

But to be fair, I know that a lot of people use conventions as a place to meet with friends that they've never seen before/haven't seen for ages, and that's definitely something appealing! I would always go with the same group of friends I spent a lot of time with so it was really just "us but doing something different"

Either way, conventions are really what you make of them! As standalone events, yeah, there's really not much to them, but I think that you can really make them fun depending on your approach!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 21, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> I'm OK with well done fan art, and I've done some myself, but I don't like fanfic at all. Even when the writer has an official license to write the stories (like what ends up on bookstore shelves) I don't like it.
> 
> To that end, R.A. Salvatore is a terrible writer. Drizzt Do'Urden is a blatant Marty Stu.


Lol, I think my problem with fanart is not about quality but really just about being possessive. It's beyond possible legal issues. I just prefer original art because it doesn't feel tied to a company


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 21, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Lol, I think my problem with fanart is not about quality but really just about being possessive. It's beyond possible legal issues. I just prefer original art because it doesn't feel tied to a company



I need my Nick Wild shipped with Bogo art though. ;^;


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I need my Nick Wild shipped with Bogo art though. ;^;


Heehee.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 21, 2020)

One Punch Man would be better if Saitama didn't exist in the OPM universe.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 21, 2020)

Fallout New Vegas is the best Fallout game ever made, that has ever graced humanity and we will never see something like it. Ever.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 21, 2020)

Tezuka's style is super-ugly.


...but the Phoenix is kinda hot >.>


----------



## Punji (Jun 22, 2020)

The entire concept of "microaggressions" is complete bullshit.

Just people looking to be offended to validate their victim card.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 22, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Lol, I think my problem with fanart is not about quality but really just about being possessive. It's beyond possible legal issues. I just prefer original art because it doesn't feel tied to a company



Depends on the fan art. Most of what I've made are either related to novels (where the author typically retains the rights) or my original characters from tabletop roleplaying games (which have a complex and mostly untested legal status when it comes to intellectual property rights of the company).

What I want to see, especially among Furries, is to stop making fanart and fiction the umpteen Judy Hopps/Nick Wilde, Starfox/Krystal and other named characters from popular media that appeals to Furries and create original characters in the setting. Among Star Trek/Wars fans it's actually pretty unusual to see fan media with the characters from the original stories, because fans create their own characters, crews and ships using ideas from the official media as inspiration. So, where the hell is, say, social workers for the Zootopia Center for Women and Family Services? (When you make a grimdark police procedural about government workers trying to start a race war, and nice it up with a few funny scenes, don't be surprised when people want to go down the proverbial rabbit hole of ugliness.) What about other fighter squadrons in the Starfox universe? Or just random people living in those settings?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 22, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Depends on the fan art. Most of what I've made are either related to novels (where the author typically retains the rights) or my original characters from tabletop roleplaying games (which have a complex and mostly untested legal status when it comes to intellectual property rights of the company).
> 
> What I want to see, especially among Furries, is to stop making fanart and fiction the umpteen Judy Hopps/Nick Wilde, Starfox/Krystal and other named characters from popular media that appeals to Furries and create original characters in the setting. Among Star Trek/Wars fans it's actually pretty unusual to see fan media with the characters from the original stories, because fans create their own characters, crews and ships using ideas from the official media as inspiration. So, where the hell is, say, social workers for the Zootopia Center for Women and Family Services? (When you make a grimdark police procedural about trying to start a race war, and nice it up with a few funny scenes, don't be surprised when people want to go down the proverbial rabbit hole of ugliness.) What about other fighter squadrons in the Starfox universe? Or just random people living in those settings?


I agree! it's like in real life, celebrities take all the air out of the room


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 22, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I agree! it's like in real life, celebrities take all the air out of the room



Side note, but one thing I hate about celebrities in_ The Sims 4_  is exactly that. You'll be trying to take your Sims out on a nice dinner date and then some celebrity shows up and literally every on the lot - including the Sim you're trying to control - goes ape shit wanting to fawn over the celebrity. And heaven forbid you _be_ a celebrity... It would be nice to be able to turn that off without uninstalling the pack itself. (You can disable becoming a celebrity, but you can't disable them in the game entirely once you have the pack.)

Besides that, I would love a _Sims _like game that's set in a fantasy or scifi setting, which the Sims kind of is but I mean a full-on setting, but no one seems to be able to make the individual person equivalent to _Cities Skyline_. (Though, if some of the rumors about _The Sims 5_ pan out then I expect it to fail as badly as the 2015 _SimCity _and for the same reasons.)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 22, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Side note, but one thing I hate about celebrities in_ The Sims 4_  is exactly that. You'll be trying to take your Sims out on a nice dinner date and then some celebrity shows up and literally every on the lot - including the Sim you're trying to control - goes ape shit wanting to fawn over the celebrity. And heaven forbid you _be_ a celebrity... It would be nice to be able to turn that off without uninstalling the pack itself. (You can disable becoming a celebrity, but you can't disable them in the game entirely once you have the pack.)
> 
> Besides that, I would love a _Sims _like game that's set in a fantasy or scifi setting, which the Sims kind of is but I mean full-on set, but no one seems to be able to make the individual person equivalent to _Cities Skyline_. (Though, if some of the rumors about _The Sims 5_ pan out then I expect it to fail as badly as the 2015 _SimCity _and for the same reasons.)


Even the Sims try to convince you that celebrities are important?? that's some project Monarch shit!


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 22, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Even the Sims try to convince you that celebrities are important?? that's some project Monarch shit!



I think, especially American, views on celebrities is weird. On the one hand a vast majority of celebrities come from a background in the arts and humanities - typically music and drama, but also writers and artists - but one thing that's marginalized in American society is studying arts and humanities. A huge portion of the US population - with massive bipartisan support - want a near laser-focus on STEM fields in academics while ignoring that nearly all of America's soft-power comes from the artistic media we produce. For that matter, only a tiny number of celebrities have a STEM background and most are relatively minor and got the attention they have through pop-culture science shows.

Of course, that's ignoring sports, which is a whole other ball of wax when it comes to wasting resources. Most academic sports departments lose money hand over fist compared to ticket and merchandise sales and only a tiny handful are moneymakers; same is true with professional sports as well. I live in a city where the local college basketball is probably one of those moneymakers; except they built an obscenely expensive stadium trying to attract the NBA only to see ticket sales crater at the same time so the net result was a financial loss. (On the up-side we get bigger concerts than we used to.)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 22, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> I think, especially American, views on celebrities is weird. On the one hand a vast majority of celebrities come from a background in the arts and humanities - typically music and drama, but also writers and artists - but one thing that's marginalized in American society is studying arts and humanities. A huge portion of the US population - with massive bipartisan support - want a near laser-focus on STEM fields in academics while ignoring that nearly all of America's soft-power comes from the artistic media we produce. For that matter, only a tiny number of celebrities have a STEM background and most are relatively minor and got the attention they have through pop-culture science shows.
> 
> Of course, that's ignoring sports, which is a whole other ball of wax when it comes to wasting resources. Most academic sports departments lose money hand over fist compared to ticket and merchandise sales and only a tiny handful are moneymakers; same is true with professional sports as well. I live in a city where the local college basketball is probably one of those moneymakers; except they built an obscenely expensive stadium trying to attract the NBA only to see ticket sales crater at the same time so the net result was a financial loss. (On the up-side we get bigger concerts than we used to.)


I suppose that's because most people see art as art/entertainment, not as propaganda, so the "it's our soft power" angle doesn't speak loudly to them in the same way as Something with a very practical use does.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 22, 2020)

I think a big part is the fact the idea of a "starving artist" exists for a reason and it's quicker and easier to get good-paying work in a STEM field. Though, honestly, I have a STEM degree and never once actually used it though it helped me get some related jobs. When I worked in the field I learned I hated it, so I changed career paths.

Ironically, what I do now is what I did in my 20s before I got my degree and I love my job.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 22, 2020)

I did the prelude to an Art degree before I changed my mind and did a degree in Geology instead, incidentally.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 22, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I did the prelude to an Art degree before I changed my mind and did a degree in Geology instead, incidentally.



I was within about two semesters of a journalism degree, but got hung up on the language requirements. Turned out it was easier for me to learn Java than Spanish. I ended up with minors and journalism and English, though, which I've made vastly more use of.


----------



## Herdingcats (Jun 23, 2020)

This may be largely an online phenomenon, but I don't like when people assume that disagreement/criticism about a given topic = hate.


----------



## Skittles (Jun 23, 2020)

The sky is flat!


----------



## Skittles (Jun 23, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Fallout New Vegas is the best Fallout game ever made, that has ever graced humanity and we will never see something like it. Ever.


-Slaps with Fallout 2-  SHUSH! But they are both very good games..


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 23, 2020)

The very first original Spyro game is the best of them all (With the exception of it's reignited version)


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 23, 2020)

The earth is both flat and round depending on the speed at which it approaches the observer because spacial contraction is a thing in general relativity.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 23, 2020)

vegeta is overrated and is honestly one of my least favorite characters in DBZ.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 23, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> This may be largely an online phenomenon, but I don't like when people assume that disagreement/criticism about a given topic = hate.



This is one of annoying things i noticed in the headphone community. Gotten -12 once because a reviewer list on in ear stuff was just him giving balanced armature stuff low score. And how they oddly can't give a stright answer on their caims, Saying BA suck then praise planar is enough for me to assume there clueless and hostile pricks about it too going by the downvotes.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2020)

That it's utterly obnoxious to use pickup trucks for anything other than actual work-related purposes.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jun 23, 2020)

You don't have to be nice, sometimes it's okay to call someone an insufferable fuck and never forgive them for some shitty behaviour.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 23, 2020)

People only think their entitled to bad manners becausue nobody's yet bashed their faces in for it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 23, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> People only think their entitled to bad manners becausue nobody's yet bashed their faces in for it.


This is the appropriate way to deal with Karens.
******************************
Those who report images of animal abuse posted by activists on social media are only helping the abusers.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 23, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> This may be largely an online phenomenon, but I don't like when people assume that disagreement/criticism about a given topic = hate.



I was venting to someone that I had a minor disagreement with my (now) ex. The person I vented to told me to dump him and move out overnight. To where? I told them that I wasn't going to end a relationship on one SMALL disagreement.  Because I didn't take their advice, they blocked me.

Some people are genuinely messed up in the head and feel personally attacked. I will never understand why.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 23, 2020)

Punji said:


> The entire concept of "microaggressions" is complete bullshit.
> 
> Just people looking to be offended to validate their victim card.


This post is very problematic and I demand an apology!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 23, 2020)

People who bitch about "white vegans" are only revealing their own lack of concern for animal welfare. You don't have to be vegan to see this.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 23, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> People who bitch about "white vegans" are only revealing their own lack of concern for animal welfare. You don't have to be vegan to see this.


It is the opposite of a "white vegan" a "black meat eater"?


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 24, 2020)

I know the common debate these days is whether pineapple belongs on pizza. I assure you that no matter your opinion of pineapple, anchovies on the other hand *do* have a place on pizza.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 24, 2020)

Cultural relativism is nothing but the enforcement of the global _status quo._


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 24, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> I know the common debate these days is whether pineapple belongs on pizza. I assure you that no matter your opinion of pineapple, anchovies on the other hand *do* have a place on pizza.


No you're right, anchovies are delicious. Chocolate pizza can burn in hell however.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2020)

Renyard2001 said:


> No you're right, anchovies are delicious. Chocolate pizza can burn in hell however.



Chocolate pizza!?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Chocolate pizza!?


Mmmmmm 
*eyebrow wiggle*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2020)

Sarachaga said:


> Mmmmmm
> *eyebrow wiggle*



It has a chocolate eclair stuffed crust.  :}


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It has a chocolate eclair stuffed crust.  :}


That sounds actually very appealing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2020)

Sarachaga said:


> That sounds actually very appealing.



Brb opening a 'Patisserie-Pizzaria' called cocoa-margaritta.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 24, 2020)

This man says it for me:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273473752471388160


----------



## redhusky (Jun 24, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> This man says it for me:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273473752471388160


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 24, 2020)

This one's a controversial opinion for animation fans.
I actually like Disney's Chicken Little.
I know that it's mean-spirited movie, but I can't help it, 'cos I'm a sucker for any piece of media with anthro characters in it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 25, 2020)

People who claim racism is "based on power and privilege" are really trying to create a culture where bigotry is more tolerable/acceptable towards certain demographics. Saying some people can't be racist, only prejudice, is promoting the mindset that hating and discriminating against some groups is not as bad as others, and in some extreme cases, justifiable.

Racism is racism.
Anyone can be racist.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> People who claim racism is "based on power and privilege" are really trying to create a culture where bigotry is more tolerable/acceptable towards certain demographics. Saying some people can't be racist, only prejudice, is promoting the mindset that hating and discriminating against some groups is not as bad as others, and in some extreme cases, justifiable.
> 
> Racism is racism.
> Anyone can be racist.



i very much agree with this


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 25, 2020)

ben909 said:


> i very much agree with this


Odds are when you hear someone say "(X) can't be racist, only (Y) can be racist. (X) can just be prejudice" What they are really insinuating to you is "I don't see anything seriously wrong with this kind of bigotry so their/my hateful opinions on this group are not to be as concerned about as others."


----------



## ben909 (Jun 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Odds are when you hear someone say "(X) can't be racist, only (Y) can be racist. (X) can just be prejudice" What they are really telling you is "I don't see anything seriously wrong with this kind of bigotry so their/my hateful opinions on this group are not to be as concerned about."



i see(hear) it used more often as saying "Y is wrong and X is not" and the person saying the comment often belongs to group X,  so it translates to a "you are wrong to do this but its ok for me to do the same thing" hypocrite


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 25, 2020)

I am tired of individuals of complaining or selecting weird toppings on pizza just eat it already........ (Well seeing how that is popular unpopular opinion I am just tired of seeing pop up in this thread.)


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't like Halo.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> People who claim racism is "based on power and privilege" are really trying to create a culture where bigotry is more tolerable/acceptable towards certain demographics. Saying some people can't be racist, only prejudice, is promoting the mindset that hating and discriminating against some groups is not as bad as others, and in some extreme cases, justifiable.
> 
> Racism is racism.
> Anyone can be racist.


At this rate, white supremacists will have their race war...and probably win.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 25, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> At this rate, white supremacists will have their race war...and probably win.



but the root of these 2 comments is that they are not the only ones that can be raciest, and possibly not even the only ones that want a race war... its not only their fault, even if some might want to think it was all their plan


(note, i am not going to reply again with this topic as this is unpopular opinions and not a political thread,  so my part is my unpopular opinion that the white supremacists are not the only raceists and not the only cause.  i am not saying i will get mad if you respond to what i say though as i don't want to say i have the last word, but i won't reply if you quote me(please don't test this by asking a question))


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> People who claim racism is "based on power and privilege" are really trying to create a culture where bigotry is more tolerable/acceptable towards certain demographics. Saying some people can't be racist, only prejudice, is promoting the mindset that hating and discriminating against some groups is not as bad as others, and in some extreme cases, justifiable.
> 
> Racism is racism.
> Anyone can be racist.



Taking this a step further... I'd also argue that people who claim an entire demographic needs help, and especially claiming that demographic needs government help, are actually bigoted against that demographic.

Individuals need help due to circumstances.  Sometimes a large group in a given area needs help because of an actual bad actor (we've legitimately had plenty of those lately).

But trying to claim an entire demographic needs outside help paints them as inferior or incompetent, unable to make their own successes in life and control their own destiny.  It reeks of promoting dependence, and encouraging feelings of shame and unworthiness.  Both of those are BITE model markers for cult behavior.

Could probably name a dozen examples of people from any demographic being successful.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 25, 2020)

should we try and move this topic to a different thread?
 this thread was pretty lighthearted before this and i don't want to ruin that


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2020)

ben909 said:


> should we try and move this topic to a different thread?
> this thread was pretty lighthearted before this and i don't want to ruin that



I will say I am REALLY hesitant even in the political subforum to be the one to make the thread for this particular topic, but if you feel that is best, go for it.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 25, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> I will say I am REALLY hesitant even in the political subforum to be the one to make the thread for this particular topic, but if you feel that is best, go for it.



i just don't want the battle to ruin this thread, i am in no hurry to start a fight


----------



## Vinfang (Jun 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Chocolate pizza!?


it was a limited time promotion from pizza pizza. 
i gave that awful nutella spreaded pizza a 1/10.
（╯－＿－）╯╧╧


----------



## Vinfang (Jun 25, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I don't really watch anime and Jojo is a guilty pleasure.  Is it ok if I like, SKIPPED Phantom Blood?


I ve only compeled diamond is unbreakable.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 25, 2020)

should we start a "strange pizza toppings " thread  and vote on the strangest ?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I don't really watch anime and Jojo is a guilty pleasure. Is it ok if I like, SKIPPED Phantom Blood?



Honestly, Phantom Blood might set a few of the precedents and have its moments, but I won't fault you for skipping that part.

In my eyes you'd really do a disservice if you skipped Battle Tendency, though - and at least SKIM through Stardust Crusaders even if it's the most overplayed and overknown part.


....I still need to finish Vento Aureo and maybe read up on Stone Ocean before its possible anime release next year...  (no love for Steel Ball Run yet, there's a part of me that suspects Stone Ocean will be the last part they animate for spoilery reasons)


----------



## Vinfang (Jun 25, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Tezuka's style is super-ugly.
> 
> 
> ...but the Phoenix is kinda hot >.>



black jack is a very good story, but sometimes when Tezuka introduces aliens into his stories, I felt them kinda broken the universe.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 26, 2020)

Foxes >> Dragons


----------



## Rayd (Jun 26, 2020)

unlimited YCH's and base adopts are a plague.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 26, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> unlimited YCH's and base adopts are a plague.



What's so bad about them in your opinion? Just curious.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 26, 2020)

ASTA said:


> What's so bad about them in your opinion? Just curious.



there's nothing "wrong" about them really. it's just that they've become a nuisance for me since i personally don't like them.

i just value original content so much more, and don't really see a point in spending money on art that isn't solely yours. there's this "one-of-a-kind" feeling i get with all of my pieces, and that's ruined when a YCH is multi-slotted.

there's also this massive pet peeve of mine that sometimes when i buy a YCH, the artist doesn't mention anywhere that it's a multi-slot/unlimited YCH, so i spend full price on the art and later either see another finished duplicate in their gallery or see them open the exact same YCH again and i get pretty pissed and opt out of working with them again. it upsets me that some artists aren't respectful enough to make sure people know whether a YCH is multi-slot or not.

whereas when they do mention it's a multi-slot, i just audibly groan in disappointment.

and since they're so easy to make money with (depending on how successful they are), they're only becoming increasingly popular as time goes on, not only making searching for original YCH's a lot harder since there's so many unlimiteds, but certain artists become complacent, causing them to make original YCH's and open for commissions a lot less often.

so yeah, over time i've grown this mild hatred for unlimited YCH's, and pretty much all of these reasons apply to base adopts as well.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 26, 2020)

Consider this your warning for incoming and possibly controversal opinion that'll be unpopular.
Also note it may not relate to peeps here, coz people here are actually decent.








Spoiler



Dragons are overrated and generally the people with those sonas are the most selfish people I've seen. 
This includes those who are a hybrid of a dragon, mostly Dragox (fox dragons) and Dragolf(wolf dragons).

Red foxes are the least annoying of foxes with arctic foxes being personally the only foxes I wished I avoided more. 
No Maned foxes don't count as being annoying coz they're not actual fox species nor do I know many.

In short, I have a very strong opinion that people with certain species as their sonas have a certain kind of personality.
Before you ask, no I barely know any other people with raccoon or tanuki sonas.
Of course, I wait till I have met a very 'large sample pool' before coming to the conclusion, hence why I can't seriously go through the list of every species and describe the typical personality of each one.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i get pretty pissed and opt out of working with them again. it upsets me that some artists aren't respectful enough to make sure people know whether a YCH is multi-slot or not.



Not YCH's, but adopts. Sometimes I see a design that I like, and could use to fill a hole in one of my stories. Rather than just making a character inspired by it, I outright buy it to show my appreciation. Their gallery doesn't show them selling recolours, so I take the chance...

Months later I see a recolour of it for sale and now my character means fucking nothing because he has a twin somewhere out there.

*YCH's* as a whole wouldn't be so bad for me though, if they weren't just spam-advertised to begin with. I could comment the lack of originality by tracing over porn and screenshots of shows but that's a whole other conversation.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, you're not wrong. I've seen a lot of 'dragon-only' people that portray this behavior. It might vary ever-so slightly with females. Maybe it has to do with the possessiveness that usually comes from dragons.
The stereotype of hoarding treasure and all that. But instead of treasure, it's... whatever they happen to like. Maybe they just all happen to be influenced by the same character? 

If I were to take a label from animal crossing, they'd be labeled a snob. Not every snob is a bad/rude person, but they sometimes word things in ways that gives them a 'pretentious' air (not to be confused with ones own insecurities when it comes to literature).


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 27, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Honestly, you're not wrong. I've seen a lot of 'dragon-only' people that portray this behavior. It might vary ever-so slightly with females. Maybe it has to do with the possessiveness that usually comes from dragons.
> The stereotype of hoarding treasure and all that. But instead of treasure, it's... whatever they happen to like. Maybe they just all happen to be influenced by the same character?
> 
> If I were to take a label from animal crossing, they'd be labeled a snob. Not every snob is a bad/rude person, but they sometimes word things in ways that gives them a 'pretentious' air (not to be confused with ones own insecurities when it comes to literature).


Kind of like how some view lions are more prideful peeps, but I don't know too many lions to make that choice.

But yeah I think you'd be right about the whole possessiveness thing, and although I see more of the possessiveness from females, the male ones are more of jerks in general though. Not to say some females aren't the same but, the other is moreso on one thing than the other in my experience.

It's kind of interesting to imagine that people might be attracted to a certain species due to it possibly matching their personality and each species have their own personality type(s).


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2020)

I think identifying as a furry is silly.
(_No this is not me telling you to leave this site or shave your fur, blahblahblah... I respect y'alls  and believe in a world where people of varying degrees can coexist if we just learn how. _)
It's one thing to think animal characters are cool- I love TMNT. I watch cartoons where characters aren't always human. But I've never felt the need to _become_ one, let alone identify with said label.

Would I grow wings it I could? Heck yea! For the convenience of flying (if I could ever lift my fat ass off the ground)! But I could never be 'man, I sure wish I had a beak right now because... I want to puke in a baby birds mouth' or something. XD

In the end, as long as you ain't hurtin' anyone but you, that's all that matters. And by no means am I saying everyone under the furry label is an extremist. Pretending can be fun. I love designing characters and if I didn't have stage fright, I'd probably take up acting! I'm mostly just iffy on the label part because of the many unnamed subcultures within them. If you talk about how you both loved TMNT growing up, it's okay. But if you're a _furry _and say that you loved TMNT growing up (to someone that isn't furry), it usually ends up with someone cringing.



Spoiler



Popular arguments I've heard...: (technically the only arguments I've heard so far DX)

*I don't like the way I look... *as if it means you'd be handsome or pretty in the animal world? If you were reborn as some kind of wolf, that doesn't mean you'll be the most muscular. You don't just magically get control over your genetics. Your hair might be shorter or longer than the others. If you exhibit bad traits and behaviors that threaten your pack, expect to get put in your place by the others. I feel like they would end up just as equally disappointed in the end. I mean heck, all those girls drooling over celebs but I couldn't give a hoot.

You just gotta go out there and find your crowd! Or if you don't want to put that effort into becoming the irresistible superstar with a million followers and a buttload of plastic surgery, maybe you could settle for learning to appreciate/love yourself instead?

*More Variety to sleep with... *_Oof_. At that point I can't believe it's just for fun- they may legitimately have an attraction to animals. Last I checked, wolves were still mating with wolves. Each breed has its own unique traits, kinda like how human traits vary between the different ethnicities.

*Escapism... *This one is fair, but as I've mentioned in other places on the forum, people tend to abuse it or become outright addicted to the idea that their actions have no consequences, or think that things will just magically fall into place if they believe hard enough.  I'm not saying it's all bad. I think it's kinda nice that people with such extreme anxieties can have an outlet and possibly make friends that help each other out of their own pitfalls- but most of the time what I'm seeing is just a mess.

Yea, you can pretend to be someone calm and collected behind a screen, but you ain't foolin' anyone that knows you in person. It's just a matter of time before your façade is put to the test. I've seen too many 'mental breakdown' journals because of a _single _conflict. They usually kill off that character, invent a new one and then try again with a different crowd.

*Humans are boring... * I dunno about you, but I enjoy my thumbs. I enjoy being able to read, write and (when rich enough) travel. I feel like this is also easily attributed to ones own _laziness_. There are so many things one can do with many venues to explore. You can save up and buy new games. Talk with people. Experience laughter. You could sell all of your belongings and run naked in the wild for all I care! Just don't expect all of the other animals to welcome you into their tribes, is all.


----------



## Punji (Jun 27, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your interpretation of these arguments seem to apply more to becoming an _animal_ and not an _anthro_.

One wouldn't have to be "reborn" as an animal is what I'm saying. At least, that's not how I personally understand the concept. I imagine becoming an animal character to be like a "traditional" anthro in as close to our normal society as possible. Given this, yeah I'd want to be one!

Personally I'm positively fine with how I look. For me that doesn't have everything to do with the decision, would I ever have it. But moreso it makes more sense when given the context of the other arguments. More "variety" makes sense as a humanoid anthro than an animal. It wouldn't entirely remove consequences, only improve the general situation in the ideal, and we'd all still have thumbs and be able to live life as we do now. Only difference is fur and claws and snouts stuff instead of only bare skin and bodyhair.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2020)

Punji said:


> I think your interpretation of these arguments seem to apply more to becoming an _animal_ and not an _anthro_.



But there are plenty of furries with more feral ocs! Not all are standing upright!



Punji said:


> One wouldn't have to be "reborn" as an animal is what I'm saying. At least, that's not how I personally understand the concept. I imagine becoming an animal character to be like a "traditional" anthro in as close to our normal society as possible.



Well that is just an example of what I mean. You wouldn't have control over your genetics so there's no guarantee whether or not you'd be born more anthro or more feral than the rest. They would still have those same reasons to be envious/self-conscious. 



Punji said:


> More "variety" makes sense as a humanoid anthro than an animal. It wouldn't entirely remove consequences, only improve the general situation in the ideal, and we'd all still have thumbs and be able to live life as we do now.



Realistically though, muzzles aren't as flexible as furries are making them. If they were, I'd be talking to our puppers and kittens all the time because they'd be able to talk back just as fluently!
I imagine this would make it incredibly difficult for different species to mingle without conflict. But that would be a whole other discussion for another thread.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 28, 2020)

Fursuits are an incredible waste of money.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 28, 2020)

_Breathes in_

Older games like Daggerfall or Sonic Adventure something like that aren't necessarily better because of their age. They might have some merits but saying they're better than anything else made today because they're older is ridiculous. Sure, modern day games have their problems but not like games from the NES, SNES and DOS games aren't rife with problems either. 

Things like artificial difficulty, aged gameplay and even more of a lack of quality control plagued games back then and people should take off their nostalgia goggles and realize that not everything is as good as they though.

more than a few people here should take that advice to heart because going back to the good ol' days of the whatevers cannot be a good move for those days weren't good for anyone


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 29, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> _Breathes in_
> 
> Older games like Daggerfall or Sonic Adventure something like that aren't necessarily better because of their age. They might have some merits but saying they're better than anything else made today because they're older is ridiculous. Sure, modern day games have their problems but not like games from the NES, SNES and DOS games aren't rife with problems either.
> 
> ...



There LJN games from the 90s, There are so many shitty games from the 80 ~ 2005 that it beyond funny. Be glad we can patch games which couldn't be done to save Sonic hero's on PS2 bad visuals. Were at a point where damage on level maps can be done in real time because of Ryzen making 6 ~ 12 core CPU's the norm on consumer grade PC's, BF V showed how weak the i5 6600k was when it asked for 8+ threads. lol


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 29, 2020)

More people need to eat corn from tip to base and stop taco-lipping it.


----------



## JIBBLY (Jun 30, 2020)

Ketchup on Mac & Cheese isn't that bad, you people are just dramatic.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 30, 2020)

Freshly baked cookies taste much better than cookie dough.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

That the Premier Ball is the best variant of the Poke Ball. Yes, even better than the Master Ball!


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 1, 2020)

jibblycows said:


> Ketchup on Mac & Cheese isn't that bad, you people are just dramatic.



Found the Canadian.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 1, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> _Breathes in_
> 
> Older games like Daggerfall or Sonic Adventure something like that aren't necessarily better because of their age. They might have some merits but saying they're better than anything else made today because they're older is ridiculous. Sure, modern day games have their problems but not like games from the NES, SNES and DOS games aren't rife with problems either.
> 
> ...



I've found I can't get into modern updates to games I loved as a teenager that otherwise stay true to the original. For example, Dangerous Waters was based directly on the 1988 Microprose game Red Storm Rising, which was my favorite video game in high school, but I just can't get into it. Falcon 4.0 was cutting edge for its day and a dumpster fire now compared to stuff like DCS F-16C Viper (even in its very incomplete, early access state). (Falcon BMS is a totally different game, but ultimately based on a code-base from the mid-1990s with game engine assumption built on computers of the day.)

Needless to say, there's tons of truly terrible games I played on my Atari home computer and Commodore 64 for no other reason that I had nothing else to play.


----------



## JIBBLY (Jul 2, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Found the Canadian.


I'll let this count since I'm pretty darn close to Canada


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 2, 2020)

jibblycows said:


> I'll let this count since I'm pretty darn close to Canada



Typical bachelor's night in Canada:





Edit: Then again, Canada did give the world the heart-stopping goodness that is poutine.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 2, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That the Premier Ball is the best variant of the Poke Ball. Yes, even better than the Master Ball!



i agree with this completely


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 2, 2020)

Pitbulls are stupid, ugly, and highly overrated. The main reason people get them is because they want to feel "gangsta".

Still, they're superior to dog-shaped tumors like English Bulldogs and Pekingese.


----------



## Punji (Jul 3, 2020)

There is no such thing as true "evil."

Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Bundy, Jones, or whoever else a culture vilifies are not _evil_. Good men can do bad things and bad things can be done for good reasons.

People like Hitler, I believe, did not do what they did purely to make other people suffer. Often they did what they thought was right or what would make for a better world, even through doing the wrong things. A callousness perhaps, but not evil. Others like Bundy acted out of selfish desire. One might even argue a true psychopath can't be evil, because they lack the ability to understand empathy and are only capable of selfish thought and actions. 

Note that I do not validate or justify these things. A person cannot be evil but they can still be wrong.



Spoiler



Also InB4 I'm a "sympathetic hippie fascist Nazi communist homophobic shitlord"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Horus did nothing wrong.


----------



## vv0ltz (Jul 3, 2020)

1. Twitter is the worst social media I've ever seen
2. Read the first point


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 3, 2020)

Punji said:


> There is no such thing as true "evil."
> 
> Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Bundy, Jones, or whoever else a culture vilifies are not _evil_. Good men can do bad things and bad things can be done for good reasons.
> 
> ...



Can't wait for the usual suspects to jump on this one.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 3, 2020)

Digimon Story CyberSleuth is better than any pokemon game released on the last decade.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 3, 2020)

Two complaints about the Pokemon Franchise:

1. I think the Pokemon Battle Frontier is overrated and I never have done it once. I wish fans would stop begging for an area that will become abandon once the next gen is out.

2. I like the idea of empowering Pokemon to become useful but hate the fact that it is abandon once the new generation is out. (I.E. it started with forms then Mega, Z-moves and now Dynamax.)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2020)

Punji said:


> There is no such thing as true "evil."
> 
> *snip*





ASTA said:


> Can't wait for the usual suspects to jump on this one.



I'll play the suspect today.

@Punji I can only make sense of what you're claiming if I match it up with this quote: "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."  Yes, that goes even for the killers and not just the dictators.

Applying the word "evil" to the people you mention, while often done as a deterrent, can also wind up driving people away from looking at WHY these people did what they did.  Without at least SOMEone learning why the villainous/wrong actions happen to be able to take steps against them, it is far too easy to be blindsided when they happen again.

Can someone be driven to copy the villainy/horror/wrongness merely by investigating the people in question?  Yeah, that definitely happens and it's at the root of some cults and extremist groups.  I don't have the convenient answer to all of this offhand, sadly - as I wager that a straight-up purge of the knowledge would likely have much worse consequences.  (I THINK a few others around here might though.)


----------



## Punji (Jul 3, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> I can only make sense of what you're claiming if I match it up with this quote: "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."  Yes, that goes even for the killers and not just the dictators.
> 
> Applying the word "evil" to the people you mention, while often done as a deterrent, can also wind up driving people away from looking at WHY these people did what they did.  Without at least SOMEone learning why the villainous/wrong actions happen to be able to take steps against them, it is far too easy to be blindsided when they happen again.
> 
> Can someone be driven to copy the villainy/horror/wrongness merely by investigating the people in question?  Yeah, that definitely happens and it's at the root of some cults and extremist groups.  I don't have the convenient answer to all of this offhand, sadly - as I wager that a straight-up purge of the knowledge would likely have much worse consequences.  (I THINK a few others around here might though.)



Sorta yes but sorta no.

I feel like people thoughtlessly assign the term "evil" to people and ideas they don't like and/or don't understand. I think it's easy to understand why someone would look at a man like Ted Bundy and call him evil. But if one could understand him and his motivations, it maybe wouldn't be so simple as it's made out to be.

With Hitler for example, to some people his name almost always synonymous with "evil." The reason why we're discussing this in this thread is because some people will try to tear a strip off ya' for even suggesting he wasn't just some homicidal manic. But as I understand it, he tried to make the world a better place, at least according to his own mind. The "sacrifice" of people with negative/"negative" traits for a better world is an understandable motive. It doesn't make him or his actions right, but it does mean he tried to do "the right thing." And I can't call that evil.

As for the second point: In my opinion ideas aren't dangerous, people are. If someone hearing about the concept of a "master race" changes their behaviour they were already capable of such things on their own.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2020)

Punji said:


> There is no such thing as true "evil."
> 
> Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Bundy, Jones, or whoever else a culture vilifies are not _evil_. Good men can do bad things and bad things can be done for good reasons.
> 
> ...



What we consider to be good or evil is entirely subjective, yes.

Some people think eating meat is a crime, but killing plants is completely acceptable. Why? Because they decided plants can't feel anything and they don't have a face they associate feelings with. Me, personally? I think it's the inability to accept the cruelty that comes with nature. It wasn't designed for you or me, but_ all of us_ (_including the non-human_). I do think they could do better with treatment of animals, though.

Some might argue Hitler was the bad guy. He was the figurehead, after all, but others would say he was manipulated by another. I'd personally gauge those larger numbers that followed in his footsteps to be more evil. Some guy pitched an idea, but they're the ones that let it happen. He might have had '_good intentions_' but I don't think '_taking the easy way out_' of a situation (aka killing everyone and subjecting them to torture/rape) should be praised or... _overlooked_.


----------



## Punji (Jul 3, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> What we consider to be good or evil is entirely subjective, yes.
> 
> Some people think eating meat is a crime, but killing plants is completely acceptable. Why? Because they decided plants can't feel anything and they don't have a face they associate feelings with. Me, personally? I think it's the inability to accept the cruelty that comes with nature. It wasn't designed for you or me, but_ all of us_ (_including the non-human_). I do think they could do better with treatment of animals, though.
> 
> Some might argue Hitler was the bad guy. He was the figurehead, after all, but others would say he was manipulated by another. I'd personally gauge those larger numbers that followed in his footsteps to be more evil. Some guy pitched an idea, but they're the ones that let it happen. He might have had '_good intentions_' but I don't think '_taking the easy way out_' of a situation (aka killing everyone and subjecting them to torture/rape) should be praised or... _overlooked_.



It is, but that's just part of the opinion. 

I agree the treatment of animals could be a lot better in some aspects.

The methods don't really matter past a certain point, I think. Callous perhaps, cold even. But as bad as these things are, assuming he was the one directly responsible for them, I still maintain they would not make a man evil if done in the name of "the greater good."

Allowing suffering to happen can be as bad as causing it, but some suffering can be justified. Perhaps to him, it was. I obviously can't say, but I believe the potential good was the goal, not to simply cause cause harm.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2020)

Punji said:


> Sorta yes but sorta no.
> 
> I feel like people thoughtlessly assign the term "evil" to people and ideas they don't like and/or don't understand. I think it's easy to understand why someone would look at a man like Ted Bundy and call him evil. But if one could understand him and his motivations, it maybe wouldn't be so simple as it's made out to be.
> 
> ...



Perhaps your definition of evil is too narrow. 

You and Frosty are correct to point out that designating people as 'evil' can mean we simply assume their motivations are beyond relatability- that evil is something inherent and we can never understand because we're not evil. 
A truly more terrifying and more truthful interpretation might be that evil behaviours are often very relatable and that a large fraction of normal people can be persuaded that evil is justified in the pursuit of 'greater' causes. 

I disagree with you that 'ideas aren't dangerous, people are', because these two things are not exclusive. What is a 'person' other than a cluster of ideas- ideas about what our past is, what is ideal, what our responsibilities are. 
We are all capable of incorporating ideas that permit evil into this cluster of strands, just like any forest might be set a blaze by a spark that lands in the right spot.


----------



## Punji (Jul 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Perhaps your definition of evil is too narrow.
> 
> You and Frosty are correct to point out that designating people as 'evil' can mean we simply assume their motivations are beyond relatability- that evil is something inherent and we can never understand because we're not evil.
> A truly more terrifying and more truthful interpretation might be that evil behaviours are often very relatable and that a large fraction of normal people can be persuaded that evil is justified in the pursuit of 'greater' causes.
> ...



Maybe. I guess that _is_ my unpopular opinion, that morality cannot exist in extremes.

But if evil is justifiable, can it really, truly be evil? What good can overcome evil such that it's okay to allow for said evil? If some suffering leads to a greater good, whether objective or subjective, more good was done than bad. Or at least, according to some. But it's not harm for the sake of it, spiteful actions detrimental to everyone are the closest thing I can call "evil," but even then one has to draw the line where petty and evil meet.

A spark can ignite a blaze but it is the trees themselves that burn.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2020)

Punji said:


> Maybe. I guess that _is_ my unpopular opinion, that morality cannot exist in extremes.
> 
> But if evil is justifiable, can it really, truly be evil? What good can overcome evil such that it's okay to allow for said evil? If some suffering leads to a greater good, whether objective or subjective, more good was done than bad. Or at least, according to some. But it's not harm for the sake of it, spiteful actions detrimental to everyone are the closest thing I can call "evil," but even then one has to draw the line where petty and evil meet.
> 
> A spark can ignite a blaze but it is the trees themselves that burn.



I think it's semantic. Evil is a concept we have because it helps us orient our moral compass. 

If we want to discuss 'justifiable' evil, then Hitler's evil is a poor example, because his beliefs were basically_ unjustifiable nonsense_. 

The trolley problem might be a better example.


----------



## Punji (Jul 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I think it's semantic. Evil is a concept we have because it helps us orient our moral compass.
> 
> If we want to discuss 'justifiable' evil, then Hitler's evil is a poor example, because his beliefs were basically_ unjustifiable nonsense_.
> 
> The trolley problem might be a better example.



But that's exactly my point! 

Unjustifiable_ to whom_? Clearly, I would assume, he believed they were just. A just action whether to society or one's own mind cannot be evil, in my opinion.

I suppose one could view it as such. On one track he might have seen the German people and the other could have been the Jews and the "socially undesirables" and made the decision to switch the tracks. Right or wrong trying to do good matters more for what makes a man "evil" rather than his ultimate actions, even if the actions were bad.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2020)

Punji said:


> But that's exactly my point!
> 
> Unjustifiable_ to whom_? Clearly, I would assume, he believed they were just. A just action whether to society or one's own mind cannot be evil, in my opinion.
> 
> I suppose one could view it as such. On one track he might have seen the German people and the other could have been the Jews and the "socially undesirables" and made the decision to switch the tracks. Right or wrong trying to do good matters more for what makes a man "evil" rather than his ultimate actions, even if the actions were bad.



Hitler's beliefs about human variation- which he viewed as distinct races of which Nordic Aryans were supreme- are demonstrably false. These races cannot be proven to exist. 
Hence Hitler's belief that inferior races must be extirpated to afford living space to Nordic Aryans and preserve their racial purity, is unjustifiable. One might as well wage a war on the premise that 2 plus 2 is 5. 

I do not think Hitler's ignorance- and I am unsure we can even _ascribe_ ignorance to him because I think many Nazis were well aware that their beliefs about human variation were nonsense- can be invoked as a moral defence here. 

I think that because harmful actions taken from the position of hateful ignorance is a behaviour the rest of us would like to avoid, so it makes sense to define this as 'evil' for the purpose of aligning our moral compasses correctly.


----------



## Punji (Jul 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Hitler's beliefs about human variation- which he viewed as distinct races of which Nordic Aryans were supreme- are demonstrably false. These races cannot be proven to exist.
> Hence Hitler's belief that inferior races must be extirpated to afford living space to Nordic Aryans and preserve their racial purity, is unjustifiable. One might as well wage a war on the premise that 2 plus 2 is 5.
> 
> I do not think Hitler's ignorance- and I am unsure we can even _ascribe_ ignorance to him because I think many Nazis were well aware that their beliefs about human variation were nonsense- can be invoked as a moral defence here.
> ...



It is unfortunate that we cannot speak to the dead. I think it's quite hard to say what a dead man might have believed nearly 80 years ago. Regardless, knowing he's wrong now isn't really relevant. Even if he knew there was no such race, using it as a convenient argument for other people to understand his motivations isn't far-fetched but again, I don't think that's super important.

Lying isn't great for his case, assuming he didn't actually believe it, but it still doesn't change anything to me. Even if he was just a homophobic racist or whatever, as thought as he genuinely believed removing these people would improve society, as bad as that is, I don't see it as evil.

He'd have had to just randomly pulled some names out of a hat for the purpose of intentional genocide for no other reason than be a stereotypical villain to actually be truly evil in my eyes. And I really don't believe that was the point of his actions.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 4, 2020)

Socks with Sandals aren't actually that bad.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2020)

Punji said:


> It is unfortunate that we cannot speak to the dead. I think it's quite hard to say what a dead man might have believed nearly 80 years ago. Regardless, knowing he's wrong now isn't really relevant. Even if he knew there was no such race, using it as a convenient argument for other people to understand his motivations isn't far-fetched but again, I don't think that's super important.
> 
> Lying isn't great for his case, assuming he didn't actually believe it, but it still doesn't change anything to me. Even if he was just a homophobic racist or whatever, as thought as he genuinely believed removing these people would improve society, as bad as that is, I don't see it as evil.
> 
> He'd have had to just randomly pulled some names out of a hat for the purpose of intentional genocide for no other reason than be a stereotypical villain to actually be truly evil in my eyes. And I really don't believe that was the point of his actions.




If somebody is a racist and believes that purging people of inferior races is 'good', then it makes sense to call that evil. 

Your own version of 'true' evil isn't very meaningful as a concept, is it? It's not very convenient for communicating moral judgements to other people- which is the purpose of having words like this.


----------



## Punji (Jul 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> If somebody is a racist and believes that purging people of inferior races is 'good', then it makes sense to call that evil.
> 
> Your own version of 'true' evil isn't very meaningful as a concept, is it? It's not very convenient for communicating moral judgements to other people- which is the purpose of having words like this.



Purging "inferior" races for the good of the rest isn't a good thing but it's good intentions prevent it from being evil. Doing bad things for good reasons can be morally justifiable. Is it in the case of Hitler? No, but it wasn't just some spiteful pointless tirade for no real reason.

Well given I've been arguing it doesn't exist I should think not.  But regardless as I alluded to previously I don't believe people should follow whatever moral judgments others push upon them. Most others call Hitler "evil," I call him "wrong." Evil is dismissive and naive.

But I digress. We're starting to come full-circle now.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 4, 2020)

Punji said:


> Purging "inferior" races for the good of the rest isn't a good thing but it's good intentions prevent it from being evil. Doing bad things for good reasons can be morally justifiable. Is it in the case of Hitler? No, but it wasn't just some spiteful pointless tirade for no real reason.
> 
> Well given I've been arguing it doesn't exist I should think not.  But regardless as I alluded to previously I don't believe people should follow whatever moral judgments others push upon them. Most others call Hitler "evil," I call him "wrong." Evil is dismissive and naive.
> 
> But I digress. We're starting to come full-circle now.



So... was the whole point of this like when people say '_Don't use the word hate, say dislike_'?



Punji said:


> But if evil is justifiable, can it really, truly be evil? What good can overcome evil such that it's okay to allow for said evil? If some suffering leads to a greater good-



In order to fully stand by your own statement, you would first have to have and idea of what is considered good/right... at which point, you'd be contradicting yourself because you don't want to believe in the evil.  

I get that it's just sharing an unpopular opinion, but to say you believe that there is no evil in his intentions, but believe in the opposite extreme, doesn't make sense. Just sounds selective. What they consider good/right can be dismissive of the lives they've ruined and naive to the other alternatives they could have considered.




Punji said:


> He'd have had to just randomly pulled some names out of a hat for the purpose of intentional genocide for no other reason than be a stereotypical villain to actually be truly evil in my eyes. And I really don't believe that was the point of his actions.



Ah yes, so coordinated killing, raping and human experimentation/torture is fine as long as they pretend to be your friend/guardian. It's _not _cool if someone goes postal in a mall though! Or is it okay, because they were just really mad and self-destructive and seeing people die made them feel better and now he can focus on life again? 

I don't believe that someone saying 'I had good intentions' with a sitcom shrug should excuse them of the atrocities they've committed. There's no point in asking a ghost what their intentions were, when they clearly lead/demonstrated it when they were_ actually alive._


----------



## Punji (Jul 4, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> So... was the whole point of this like when people say '_Don't use the word hate, say dislike_'?
> 
> In order to fully stand by your own statement, you would first have to have and idea of what is considered good/right... at which point, you'd be contradicting yourself because you don't want to believe in the evil.
> 
> ...



No, not really at least. "Evil" is a hyperbole of the reality of a person. It's less about the word and more about the idea.

I don't think evil exists, but it not that I "don't want to believe in it," it's that it does not accurately depict the world. No one acts with "evil" intentions. A person can do bad things for bad reasons without being evil. Self-serving, callous, thoughtless, inconsiderate, hostile even, but not evil. To be evil one would have to cause harm for no other reason than to cause harm without gaining any kind of emotional or physical benefit from it. A rapist isn't evil, but is certainly a bad person.

I feel like this is a bit of a strawman. Saying he wasn't evil isn't saying he didn't do wrong things or cause harm. "Coordinated killing, raping and human experimentation/torture" isn't fine and performing such actions is wrong, but they are done for a purpose, not purely to cause harm with no benefit. They benefit the actor in some way irregardless of the welfare of the recipient and are done for the purposes of the actor, not the results felt by the recipient.

Having good intentions doesn't validate a person's actions and I'm not saying it does. But, it does mean that what was done was not done to be "evil," but rather to serve the self in some way. In the case of Hitler, to further his goals regarding the Germans.

A thief steals for his own physical gain. A rapist rapes to sate his sexual needs and desires. A murder kills for personal or emotional validation whether as a means of revenge or against some perceived threat, or to satisfy a psychological need or whatever the case may be. Bad men doing bad things, but none are evil for doing them, only wrong.

If we could ask his ghost it'd be a lot easier. We could just say, "what did you do, and why did you do it? Were you prepared to cause the harm your actions resulted in?" Like I've said, a good person can do bad things. I'm not saying he was a good person, but that doesn't mean he was evil. You see my thought process here? I don't believe he nor any person is, was, or can be evil if they act for the benefit of themselves or for another. Placing the target's needs above the recipient is often immoral and wrong, but rather than evil it's merely selfish or egotistical. To be evil there must be an intent to be evil and not to gain something, and I don't believe a person will truly make the decision to do so.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 4, 2020)

Punji said:


> No, not really at least. "Evil" is a hyperbole of the reality of a person. It's less about the word and more about the idea.
> 
> I don't think evil exists, but it not that I "don't want to believe in it," it's that it does not accurately depict the world. No one acts with "evil" intentions. A person can do bad things for bad reasons without being evil. Self-serving, callous, thoughtless, inconsiderate, hostile even, but not evil. To be evil one would have to cause harm for no other reason than to cause harm without gaining any kind of emotional or physical benefit from it. A rapist isn't evil, but is certainly a bad person.
> 
> ...



So it is hate vs dislike? Cause from what you consider to be wrong, is what most people would consider to be evil. 

It's a lot easier to say watching from the sidelines for sure. You must have lived a pretty easy life if you've never met someone that hurts for the sake of wanting to hurt someone. _Especially_ when you refer back to things like killing people with acid/gas, knowing fully well what acid is capable of. It's not like they were doing it for science, or that acid was just discovered in that moment. Asking his ghost for clarity isn't going to undo the trauma/damage these people now have to live with. I'd also safely assume he knew just how _evil_ he was to these people,  since he skipped out on the accountability part when he committed suicide. 

You can be curious/skeptical about someone's intentions, but I sure as hell wouldn't see this topic going over well for someone that has endured such extreme horrors. 
"Sure you were raped, your innocence was lost and you're trying to desperately cling to life instead of committing suicide from the mental/physical trauma, but the guy was just horny/felt empowered by it. Sure, what he did was wrong, but that doesn't mean he's _evil_." 

In the end you are entitled to your opinion, but be aware that sometimes an unpopular opinion is unpopular because so many people have poked holes in their logic...like those people that keep saying COVID-19 is fake... >_>;


----------



## Punji (Jul 5, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> So it is hate vs dislike? Cause from what you consider to be wrong, is what most people would consider to be evil.
> 
> It's a lot easier to say watching from the sidelines for sure. You must have lived a pretty easy life if you've never met someone that hurts for the sake of wanting to hurt someone. _Especially_ when you refer back to things like killing people with acid/gas, knowing fully well what acid is capable of. It's not like they were doing it for science, or that acid was just discovered in that moment. Asking his ghost for clarity isn't going to undo the trauma/damage these people now have to live with. I'd also safely assume he knew just how _evil_ he was to these people,  since he skipped out on the accountability part when he committed suicide.
> 
> ...



No, it is not. Rather, it's against the automatic condemnation and dismissal of a person or idea as "evil" when the reality of it is much more nuanced. Morality isn't black and white with no extreme ever being pure good or pure bad. My position is not about the words themselves.

I actually laughed a bit when I read that. So thanks, I guess. But regardless I think you're missing my point. If a person wants to cause harm for the sake of hurting someone, he'd be doing it to fulfill a need or desire to do so. This would make him selfish, not strictly evil.

As I said already, nothing validates the actions taken. A bad thing done for a "good" reason. What follows is an appeal to emotion and doesn't actually critique my argument. A bad person did a bad thing, the end. This doesn't make the person evil or beyond redemption or any such thing.

I'm not skeptical of one's intentions, I'm actively asserting most if not all a person's actions are motivated by self-service or to the benefit of another, not to purely cause absolutely no gain for anyone. Appeal to emotion, please address the point. Regardless, my point stands. A rapist is acting with selfishness, not evil.

Wisdom is bitter, it is only natural to be unpopular.  But really, I'm sorry to say it but I don't think you actually applied logic, only emotional response. You don't have to agree, I don't expect you to. That's why I posted it in the unpopular opinions thread. But you've not "poked holes" in my argument by stating the obvious: The victim suffers for an offender's gain.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 5, 2020)

What the flying fuck has happened to FaF over the past few days?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 5, 2020)

Punji said:


> No, it is not. Rather, it's against the automatic condemnation and dismissal of a person or idea as "evil" when the reality of it is much more nuanced. Morality isn't black and white with no extreme ever being pure good or pure bad. My position is not about the words themselves.
> 
> I actually laughed a bit when I read that. So thanks, I guess. But regardless I think you're missing my point. If a person wants to cause harm for the sake of hurting someone, he'd be doing it to fulfill a need or desire to do so. This would make him selfish, not strictly evil.
> 
> ...



*Definition of Evil:* profoundly immoral and wicked.
*Other synonyms include (but are not limited to):* wrong, bad, wicked, wrongdoing-  words that you have used.

You have already established that you have a set of 'what is right and wrong', which is what morals are.
Someone who is _profoundly immoral_ (assuming these are things you could consider bad) would include being: inconsiderate, selfish, narcissistic, unsympathetic, cruel, unkind, etc (especially if it's just within one person!). _Evil_ can be used as a word to sum that up to someone with conflicting morals.

Which is what leads me to believe this is nothing more than a '_use the word dislike instead of hate_' argument, because allegedly there is nothing/no one on this planet that can actually profoundly immoral to you? It just makes no sense to be so stubborn about the use of a word. By that same logic, nothing would ever be 100% definitive and we could never answer/respond with confidence to anything.

(or we'd just have super, long-winded sentences all the time because there isn't that one word to help sum things up for us)


----------



## Punji (Jul 5, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> *Definition of Evil:* profoundly immoral and wicked.
> *Other synonyms include (but are not limited to):* wrong, bad, wicked, wrongdoing-  words that you have used.
> 
> You have already established that you have a set of 'what is right and wrong', which is what morals are.
> ...



There's a matter of degrees I think. A person can be wrong, bad, wicked, or do wrongdoings without being "evil." I think there have been points in my own life where in hindsight I might have called myself any of those, but I'm not evil. At least I don't think so.  "Evil" is like the cap on the scale, an end to which all bad is compared but is not truly achievable, in my opinion.

I think there are _many_ people who _do_ act profoundly immoral. But they are more selfish than purely evil. A person with conflicting morals is surely just that, and not evil? "Hate" inversely is very achievable. It's easy to hate things, some stuff is just bad. Loathsome is even worse! But to call a person or idea evil is an exaggeration in much the same way a person might say they hate something when they really only dislike it. Only, it can't be evil, in my opinion.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 5, 2020)

Punji said:


> There's a matter of degrees I think. A person can be wrong, bad, wicked, or do wrongdoings without being "evil." I think there have been points in my own life where in hindsight I might have called myself any of those, but I'm not evil. At least I don't think so.  "Evil" is like the cap on the scale, an end to which all bad is compared but is not truly achievable, in my opinion.
> 
> I think there are _many_ people who _do_ act profoundly immoral. But they are more selfish than purely evil. A person with conflicting morals is surely just that, and not evil? "Hate" inversely is very achievable. It's easy to hate things, some stuff is just bad. Loathsome is even worse! But to call a person or idea evil is an exaggeration in much the same way a person might say they hate something when they really only dislike it. Only, it can't be evil, in my opinion.



If you look at it like a cap, then I guess it's a cap. You also keep switching between evil and purely evil so you must have many more unheard of levels that we're supposed to apparently know about.

I personally see it that there are variations of evil, since they're all mixed within these same immoral traits. It doesn't matter how high on the scale you are of being selfish/insensitive if you're still consciously committing these atrocities. No one is going to ever max out their evil stats (or at least I hope not in my lifetime ) because at that point, all life would be dead/dying very slowly and painfully. Hell, we'd probably both be dead before we could ever come to/know that conclusion. I certainly wouldn't be treating things so casually if someone came blasting down my door and dragging me off to a camp.

Thank you for confirming it was a _hate vs dislike_ preference/scenario at least.


----------



## Punji (Jul 5, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> If you look at it like a cap, then I guess it's a cap. You also keep switching between evil and purely evil so you must have many more unheard of levels that we're supposed to apparently know about.
> 
> I personally see it that there are variations of evil, since they're all mixed within these same immoral traits. It doesn't matter how high on the scale you are of being selfish/insensitive if you're still consciously committing these atrocities. No one is going to ever max out their evil stats (or at least I hope not in my lifetime ) because at that point, all life would be dead/dying very slowly and painfully. Hell, we'd probably both be dead before we could ever come to/know that conclusion. I certainly wouldn't be treating things so casually if someone came blasting down my door and dragging me off to a camp.
> 
> Thank you for confirming it was a _hate vs dislike_ preference/scenario at least.



I'm using descriptive language to make it clear when I'm referring to "evil" and not just "really bad." I guess it's still not as clear as I'd have hoped.

I suppose I can agree in the sense that not all things are as good or bad as everything else, I just don't think they're evil. I've already said my piece on that now though.

It's not, but I don't think that's really important anyway.  (Evil is describing something else, whereas dislike and hate are varying degrees of the same concept, in my opinion.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 5, 2020)

Punji said:


> I'm using descriptive language to make it clear when I'm referring to "evil" and not just "really bad." I guess it's still not as clear as I'd have hoped.
> 
> I suppose I can agree in the sense that not all things are as good or bad as everything else, I just don't think they're evil. I've already said my piece on that now though.
> 
> It's not, but I don't think that's really important anyway.  (Evil is describing something else, whereas dislike and hate are varying degrees of the same concept, in my opinion.)



Evil is a different word, yes, but I'm mostly referring to the interaction/mindset of those that think hate isn't a word they should use. I always remember hearing adults say stuff like: 

_"You shouldn't use the word hate."_
"Why?"
_"Because you shouldn't say you hate something, you should say you dislike something." _Because they think the word is unfair/malicious or or whatever reason they have to think that. I understand kids like to abuse words, but sheesh.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2020)

Punji said:


> Purging "inferior" races for the good of the rest isn't a good thing but it's good intentions prevent it from being evil. Doing bad things for good reasons can be morally justifiable. Is it in the case of Hitler? No, but it wasn't just some spiteful pointless tirade for no real reason.
> 
> Well given I've been arguing it doesn't exist I should think not.  But regardless as I alluded to previously I don't believe people should follow whatever moral judgments others push upon them. Most others call Hitler "evil," I call him "wrong." Evil is dismissive and naive.
> 
> But I digress. We're starting to come full-circle now.




Evil, wicked, wrong, wretched, unethical. A rose by any other name.


----------



## Punji (Jul 5, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Evil is a different word, yes, but I'm mostly referring to the interaction/mindset of those that think hate isn't a word they should use. I always remember hearing adults say stuff like:
> 
> _"You shouldn't use the word hate."_
> "Why?"
> _"Because you shouldn't say you hate something, you should say you dislike something." _Because they think the word is unfair/malicious or or whatever reason they have to think that. I understand kids like to abuse words, but sheesh.





Fallowfox said:


> Evil, wicked, wrong, wretched, unethical. A rose by any other name.



Don't say "blue" when referring to purple is all I mean.


----------



## oappo (Jul 5, 2020)

Alright, I've got one.

Shower thoughts aren't deep. There is little insight to be found in them but some people pretend like there's a lot.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 5, 2020)

Punji said:


> Don't say "blue" when referring to purple is all I mean.



But you literally took something blue and started calling it purple without changing the design! XD

You repurposed a word, which could be fine, if it were actually innovative in some way. Hence why I keep referring back to the *preference *people have when it comes to the words _Hate_ vs _Dislike_. 
And as someone who claims the world is not black and white, surely you could understand the _logic_ behind the _emotion_, when it comes to telling a child '_they're not allowed to hate_' simply because _they don't believe_ in hate. Not only are they confusing a child that spent time learning these words to properly convey their thoughts and feelings, but now they're not considered legitimate experiences because someone else doesn't want to accept it? 

I'm also pretty sure those levels/charts you're spending time defining can already be found, but just worded differently. Like with alignment charts. They typically serve the purpose of character/world building.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 5, 2020)

Waffles suck.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 5, 2020)

Coffee is better black than with cream or sugar


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 5, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Coffee is better black than with cream or sugar


Just because I'm white orange?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 5, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Just because I'm white?


Put that card back in the deck sweetie


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 5, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Put that card back in the deck sweetie


tenor.com: Arrows - 300 GIF - 300 Arrows Leonidas - Discover & Share GIFs

Me rn


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 5, 2020)

Modern gaming is painfully boring /airhorn


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 5, 2020)

Metallica haven’t made anything good since the black album


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 5, 2020)

Message board's and social networks are unhealthy and an extreme waste of time. They also strip away any physical interaction making some people more socially awkward in person.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 5, 2020)

If I had a tail, I'd wash my tail first and then I'd use my tail to wash my back .


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 5, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Modern gaming is painfully boring /airhorn


I thought this was the unpopular opinion thread, baka.

But ideally yes, there are barely any decent games nowadays that I still play things like L4D2 (A god damn 11 year old game) and have mostly played indie games since although I don't like to be one of those "omg indie games are so good", it's just the case of indie game devs will actually attempt to make something new, not the 100th copy and pasted game with loot boxes.



MainHammond said:


> If I had a tail, I'd wash my tail first and then I'd use my tail to wash my back .


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 5, 2020)

There are too many basic bitches in this fandom. One of the many ongoing issues that cracks me up is how people constantly complain about being blocked on forums and social networks for no reason.

Well, if you were blocked, there was obviously a reason. Duh...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2020)

For any punishment you can imagine, no matter how horrific it may seem, there is someone shitty enough to deserve it.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 7, 2020)

California isn't likely a nightmare as people would say it is and well, I would live there. It's got problems but tell me of one place that doesn't. Besides...

If you visit the Mojave? You can say that patrolling it makes you wish for nuclear winter. You can't do that in Texas.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 7, 2020)

It's pronounced gif


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 7, 2020)

The newest Star Wars movies suck harder than The Phantom Menace.
Yes, I'd rather watch Jar Jar Binks get his tongue fried in an electrical field between two pods of a podracer than watch Rey be incredibly boring and be the solution to every problem the heroes face.

I mean, jeez, Luke may have been the typical 'chosen one' hero, but at least he could actually be fallible and things didn't always work out for him. A billion times more realistic than everything going right all the time cos 'she's special and the force is strong with her'.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 7, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Modern gaming is painfully boring /airhorn



Modern video gaming is vastly more interesting and the games are more complex that they ever have been. Ubiquitous inexpensive and powerful computing has allowed gameplay concepts that were simply impossible decades ago.

Just because ElectronicActivisionSoft is regurgitating yet another _*Metal of Warfare 17: Red Badge of War XI: Special Battlefield 8: Commando Edition*_ or *Sportsball 2020* (with literally nothing changed from *Sportsball 2019* except some people's names) doesn't mean all modern gaming is bad. You just play crappy, boring games.

My views are generally similar with tabletop roleplaying games as well, except I think the big names like D&D 5th Ed and Pathfinder 2Ed are pretty darn good. (Seriously THAC0 made zero goddamn sense and D&D 3.x was a wasteland of Feat inflation and splatbooks.)


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 7, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Modern gaming is vastly more interesting and the games are more complex that they ever have been. Ubiquitous inexpensive and powerful computing has allowed gameplay concepts that were simply impossible decades ago.
> 
> Just because ElectronicActivisionSoft is regurgitating yet another _*Metal of Warfare 17: Red Badge of War XI: Special Battlefield 8: Commando Edition*_ or *Sportsball 2020* (with literally nothing changed from *Sportsball 2019* except some people's names) doesn't mean all modern gaming is bad. You just play crappy, boring games.


You're right about the advancements in technology making concepts that weren't possible decades ago.

I'd say I prefer the older days of gaming (around my own childhood), but I think it's fair if people like something then they like it. Doesn't mean I won't complain when a game is pure crap, though. I'm still gonna do that :3


As for another of my unpopular opinions...
Pepsi is better than Coke.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 7, 2020)

Chinese anime is criminally Underrated.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 7, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> The newest Star Wars movies suck harder than The Phantom Menace.
> Yes, I'd rather watch Jar Jar Binks get his tongue fried in an electrical field between two pods of a podracer than watch Rey be incredibly boring and be the solution to every problem the heroes face.
> 
> I mean, jeez, Luke may have been the typical 'chosen one' hero, but at least he could actually be fallible and things didn't always work out for him. A billion times more realistic than everything going right all the time cos 'she's special and the force is strong with her'.



They weren't made for you...

They were made for people like my niece who is 7y0 and loves the fact there is a girl doing kickass things in Star Wars.

For that matter, the original Star Wars was made for my brother, who was 5yo at the time and didn't care that Luke was a cliche of a cliche because of laser swords, space wizards and starship explosions.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 7, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> Chinese anime is criminally Underrated.


Technically, it's not anime if it's Chinese but that looks neat.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 7, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Technically, it's not anime if it's Chinese but that looks neat.



You are right...........DongHua is underrated


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 7, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> They weren't made for you...
> 
> They were made for people like my niece who is 7y0 and loves the fact there is a girl doing kickass things in Star Wars.
> 
> For that matter, the original Star Wars was made for my brother, who was 5yo at the time and didn't care that Luke was a cliche of a cliche because of laser swords, space wizards and starship explosions.


I hate to break it to you, but Princess Leia was doing kickass things long before Rey was. Heck, without her, they'd be rotting in a prison cell in the Death Star.

You could argue the combined forces of Luke, Leia and Han were responsible for the good guys winning the day, not just one person.

On the flipside, who honestly wants to see a boring character waddle her way through a predictable and overblown film.

Yes, Star Wars is cool for it's action and sci-fi elements...but the point of giving it a decent story is so adults can watch it with the kids and not fall asleep 3 minutes in.

Why do you think Star Wars is one of the most successful franchises for kids and adults of all time? Didn't just get there by appealing to one half of it's audience.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 7, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> You're right about the advancements in technology making concepts that weren't possible decades ago.
> 
> I'd say I prefer the older days of gaming (around my own childhood), but I think it's fair if people like something then they like it. Doesn't mean I won't complain when a game is pure crap, though. I'm still gonna do that :3



Oh you sweet summer child, what do you know of older days of gaming...

When I was a little girl my brother and I used to play Combat and Asteroid together on our Atari VCS. When I was in high school games had a nice level of complexity, and I'd argue a lot of similar games today are complex for the sake of complexity and gameplay has suffered for it. But comparing _F-14 Fleet Defender_ to _1DCS F-14B Tomcat_ you're not even talking the same league of simulation quality, despite Fleet Defender being at the peak of early-1990s flight sim gaming. 

As for another of my unpopular opinions...

Pepsi is better than Coke.[/QUOTE]

Only reason I prefer Coke was in the fifth grade I took a school trip to the Coca-Cola bottling plant in Elizabethtown, Kentucky, saw a really awesome museum (that's gone now) and have Coke fresh from the factory. (For that matter, we did the same at a local pan bread bakery and Roman Meal bread was amazing still-warm from baking, compared to the ho-hum boring stuff at the store.


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 7, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> Oh you sweet summer child, what do you know of older days of gaming...
> 
> When I was a little girl my brother and I used to play Combat and Asteroid together on our Atari VCS. When I was in high school games had a nice level of complexity, and I'd argue a lot of similar games today are complex for the sake of complexity and gameplay has suffered for it. But comparing _F-14 Fleet Defender_ to _1DCS F-14B Tomcat_ you're not even talking the same league of simulation quality, despite Fleet Defender being at the peak of early-1990s flight sim gaming.
> 
> ...



Only reason I prefer Coke was in the fifth grade I took a school trip to the Coca-Cola bottling plant in Elizabethtown, Kentucky, saw a really awesome museum (that's gone now) and have Coke fresh from the factory. (For that matter, we did the same at a local pan bread bakery and Roman Meal bread was amazing still-warm from baking, compared to the ho-hum boring stuff at the store.[/QUOTE]
I'd like to think I know something, at least from my own experiences. I'll never claim to know more than I do.

You have your own experiences, I have mine. And in my personal opinion, I find the games I played in the early and late 2000s to be more enjoyable than the ones created after that time. Nostalgia glasses? Maybe, but I think everybody has those on.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 7, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I hate to break it to you, but Princess Leia was doing kickass things long before Rey was. Heck, without her, they'd be rotting in a prison cell in the Death Star.
> 
> You could argue the combined forces of Luke, Leia and Han were responsible for the good guys winning the day, not just one person.
> 
> ...



In the original Star Wars trilogy there was exactly one major female character (Leia) and one major character played by a person of color (Lando).

It got there _*despite*_*b* that, not because of it.

I hate how Star Fans fight, I genuinely enjoy bother franchises for different reasons, but Star Trek was doing more interesting things with women and minority characters long before Star Wars came out and well into Star War's heyday. While Obi Wan was keeping the whiny brat of Anakin in line, Captain Janeway and crew were kicking ass in the Delta Quadrant.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2020)

2D Sonic is better than 3D Sonic. Not just because of nostalgia, but because the loops and springs and shit just don't "work" in 3D.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 7, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> > Only reason I prefer Coke was in the fifth grade I took a school trip to the Coca-Cola bottling plant in Elizabethtown, Kentucky, saw a really awesome museum (that's gone now) and have Coke fresh from the factory. (For that matter, we did the same at a local pan bread bakery and Roman Meal bread was amazing still-warm from baking, compared to the ho-hum boring stuff at the store.
> 
> 
> I'd like to think I know something, at least from my own experiences. I'll never claim to know more than I do.
> ...



Nostalgia, trust me.

A game came out a few years ago called _Cold Waters_ that was a virtual carbon-copy of a game I loved in high school titled _Red Storm Rising_  but with better graphics and a better UI and I found it nearly unplayable because the actual gameplay - again, virtually unchanged - was just boring to me today.


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 7, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> In the original Star Wars trilogy there was exactly one major female character (Leia) and one major character played by a person of color (Lando).
> 
> It got there _*despite*_*b* that, not because of it.
> 
> I hate how Star Fans fight, I genuinely enjoy bother franchises for different reasons, but Star Trek was doing more interesting things with women and minority characters long before Star Wars came out and well into Star War's heyday. While Obi Wan was keeping the whiny brat of Anakin in line, Captain Janeway and crew were kicking ass in the Delta Quadrant.


You must ask yourself why Star Wars fans fight, to begin with. If the fans of something don't like it, you know they screwed up somewhere. Fans, as in, people who like the thing and don't think it sucks.

Fancy lightsaber duels and starfighter battles are still possible in a quality piece of entertainment. Yes, they got the action right, but not the movie part right. If you want action with nothing else, watch some guy on YouTube play with his toy lightsaber. It's literally the same thing.



hara-surya said:


> Nostalgia, trust me.
> 
> A game came out a few years ago called _Cold Waters_ that was a virtual carbon-copy of a game I loved in high school titled _Red Storm Rising_  but with better graphics and a better UI and I found it nearly unplayable because the actual gameplay - again, virtually unchanged - was just boring to me today.


So by this, modern gaming of today will suck when we get to the space year 2029? If this is true, why do people still flock to play the original Super Mario Bros? Or why do they crave 2D Sonic of 1990s old? Or why do people still like Crash Bandicoot and Spyro games with updated graphics?


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 7, 2020)

For some people and in some situations, suicide is an acceptable way to end life.

And I'm not just talking about situations like terminal cancer or Alzheimer's. I think in some cases of untreatable depression, especially with complicating factors like PTSD or physical pain, it can be a relief for someone who's life has turned into nothing but suffering and treatment has provided no relief.

To support my statement I present Hunter S. Thompson and Jesca Hoop's song D.N.R. (about her father's suicide).


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 7, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> You must ask yourself why Star Wars fans fight, to begin with. If the fans of something don't like it, you know they screwed up somewhere. Fans, as in, people who like the thing and don't think it sucks.
> 
> Fancy lightsaber duels and starfighter battles are still possible in a quality piece of entertainment. Yes, they got the action right, but not the movie part right. If you want action with nothing else, watch some guy on YouTube play with his toy lightsaber. It's literally the same thing.



I'm convinced no one hates Star Wars/Trek more that supposed die-hard fans of Star Wars/Trek. Come back in 20 years (when you're my age) and you'll see youngsters who idolize the current Star Wars movies/Trek series and who, like you, can't stand the then new ones.

In the late-1980s Trekkers were vocal in how much they hated The Next Generation. Meanwhile, it was the first series I enjoyed. Rinse, repeat for Deep Space 9, Voyager, Enterprise (which I enjoyed), Discovery and Picard. Today I prefer The Orville over the new Star Trek shows because it intentionally hews closely to the spirit of TNG. (Then again, I haven't really watched the new ones because I refuse to subscribe to CBS All Access.)

I learned this because I was a teacher's aide from 2017-1019 for a student who was 16-17yo at the time who loved the Star Wars Prequels and thought they were amazing movies. He could quote them backwards and forwards (though he still didn't like Jar-Jar) and only liked the original trilogy in context with the prequels.



> So by this, modern gaming of today will suck when we get to the space year 2029? If this is true, why do people still flock to play the original Super Mario Bros? Or why do they crave 2D Sonic of 1990s old? Or why do people still like Crash Bandicoot and Spyro games with updated graphics?



I think there's plenty of quality games that age well, but I think there's other that age poorly. Think about Sturgeon's Law - 90 percent of anything is crap - and it applies perfectly well to video games.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 8, 2020)

If you ride a bicycle on any roads where the speed limit is over 25mph, you should be required to obtain an operator's permit and a license for your bicycle(s), just like motor vehicle operators do.  Or, stick to designated bike baths.  Take a class, pass a test showing that you understand laws relating to riding a bike among motorized traffic, and pay yearly license fees.

I live in an area where we have a ton of long bike trails, but there are still idiots who like to ride on winding, curvy, hilly roads with NO shoulder, etc.  And. . .that's fine, but make them pay for it.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 8, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> If you ride a bicycle on any roads where the speed limit is over 25mph, you should be required to obtain an operator's permit and a license for your bicycle(s), just like motor vehicle operators do.  Or, stick to designated bike baths.  Take a class, pass a test showing that you understand laws relating to riding a bike among motorized traffic, and pay yearly license fees.
> 
> I live in an area where we have a ton of long bike trails, but there are still idiots who like to ride on winding, curvy, hilly roads with NO shoulder, etc.  And. . .that's fine, but make them pay for it.



I just think bike riders need to use common sense...

I live near a medium-sized city with a road known as Baxter Avenue/Bardstown Road (one turns into the other). It's the "hip" part of town, super busy, two lanes each way only at rush hour with minimal off-street parking otherwise with an equally busy sidewalk not just for walkers but businesses wanting outdoor dining. Meanwhile, there's generally quiet roads that run parallel on either side. What do bicyclers take?

I'll give you one guess...

Seen Portlandia? The bicycle guy? That's Bardstown Road.

Welcome to Louisvillandia.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 8, 2020)

I think more people use gender identity and sexuality as a trendy fantasy and don't know what they're really getting into when they commit to the transition process. 

I have no qualms with someone exploring and identifying what they do/don't like, sometimes you have to try things in order to know whether or not you like it, but you can't exactly..._undo_ *that*. Or at least, your body won't look nearly the same as what it used to be. I imagine the cost would leave just as many scars and they'd be even more upset over the fact that their junk is essentially mutilated.

This is coming from someone that has grown up with said people, and has witnessed the decline of others via their transition journals. All too often I see "Wow, I have lady bits now! TIME TO TEST THEM OUT WITH EVERY MAN THAT SAYS YES!" Followed by a quick "MEN ARE GARBAGE THIS ISN'T FUN FOR ME ANYMORE, MY FANTASY IS RUINED".

W_hat did you think would happen_? That people would stop being sexist pigs just because_ you_ transitioned (and probably didn't even disclose to them)? That in your world, all women were sluts that put themselves on the market and everything was sunshine and rainbows and STD's didn't exist? These people fail to realize how detached from reality they are, and I guess it takes a lifetime of regret to learn from this mistake- not to scare anyone thinking about transitioning either, but rather, don't commit to something based on a fantasy/urge you got one time when you RP'd as the opposite sex with someone over the interwebs. It might _inspire_ the thoughts that lead up to your transition- but it shouldn't be the reason _why_ you _commit_ to it.

"WHAT? SEX CHANGES AREN'T COOL ANYMORE? SHEMALES ARE OLD NEWS? CUNT BOYS ARE IN? DAMMIT, NOW IM STUCK WITH THIS DICK FOR NO RAISIN". <-- Literally the trend amongst many people I have seen here on FA ever since I joined. 

I am genuinely happy for those that have finally been given the bodies they deserve. But poop to those that have to abuse/ruin it for everyone else! )8<
*Especially when you go and try to sue the therapist for making the wrong call. *


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 8, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I think more people use gender identity and sexuality as a trendy fantasy and don't know what they're really getting into when they commit to the transition process.
> 
> I have no qualms with someone exploring and identifying what they do/don't like, sometimes you have to try things in order to know whether or not you like it, but you can't exactly..._undo_ *that*. Or at least, your body won't look nearly the same as what it used to be. I imagine the cost would leave just as many scars and they'd be even more upset over the fact that their junk is essentially mutilated.
> 
> ...



I'm way too drunk to respond, but I can see an inkling of your logic...

In real life I totally identify as a man (a rather, fat man, to be honest) but online on sites like this I present myself as Hara Surya, who is the pen name both I and a fictional character named Sarra Evans I identify as, use for her dirty stories.

Hara Surya, and Sarra Evans, is a woman from a fictional city that parallels where I live and who lives a life not quite like my own. I don't, personally, identify as her outside of the online space, but here she is me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 8, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> I'm way too drunk to respond, but I can see an inkling of your logic...
> 
> In real life I totally identify as a man (a rather, fat man, to be honest) but online on sites like this I present myself as Hara Surya, who is the pen name both I and a fictional character named Sarra Evans I identify as, use for her dirty stories.
> 
> Hara Surya, and Sarra Evans, is a woman from a fictional city that parallels where I live and who lives a life not quite like my own. I don't, personally, identify as her outside of the online space, but here she is me.



And I can respect that too!

It just sucks when you notice someone about to try and take things to the next level, but they don't want to accept the consequences that come with it. Just because I decide I wanna transition to a man and be ripped doesn't mean I'm gonna have a six pack as soon as I wake up! These people just refused to listen, and of course anyone that spoke out was harassed for 'shaming' them. Now the person has weekly meltdowns and went from being someone interesting/had amazing skills to someone that is completely broken and basically on suicide watch.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 8, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> I'm way too drunk to respond,



So that's why you're being a bit of a dick, and yet, you responded (I've had a few too btw)


----------



## oappo (Jul 8, 2020)

When people don't like something/someone, they'll use any excuse to insult them, even if they wouldn't be saying it otherwise.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 8, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> I just think bike riders need to use common sense...
> 
> I live near a medium-sized city with a road known as Baxter Avenue/Bardstown Road (one turns into the other). It's the "hip" part of town, super busy, two lanes each way only at rush hour with minimal off-street parking otherwise with an equally busy sidewalk not just for walkers but businesses wanting outdoor dining. Meanwhile, there's generally quiet roads that run parallel on either side. What do bicyclers take?
> 
> ...



Yep, there is an area where taxpayer dollars have converted a LONG section of old railroad tracks to a paved trail.  So, it is wide, it follows many of the main roads, has its own bridges and crossings, totally out of the way of motorized traffic.  Built FOR cyclists.

The hard core "road cyclists" insist on riding the roads parallel to the bike path.  And. . .that's fine. . .but they should have to pay a fee to ride on the roads, especially since many of those roads are 45-50mph.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 8, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> You're right about the advancements in technology making concepts that weren't possible decades ago.
> 
> I'd say I prefer the older days of gaming (around my own childhood), but I think it's fair if people like something then they like it. Doesn't mean I won't complain when a game is pure crap, though. I'm still gonna do that :3
> 
> ...


I agree. Coke tastes to syrupy and sugary. I prefer Pepsi too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 8, 2020)

Bob Dylan sucks.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I agree. Coke tastes to syrupy and sugary. I prefer Pepsi too.


I don't know why but whenever I drink Pepsi I just feel more thirsty than before, whereas with Coke I actually can cleanse my thirst, y'know?
Maybe it might've just been me drinking flat Pepsi, but at the same time I just kinda kept going for Pepsi, although that's just on it's own, when it's with like say a takeaway then it's way fucking better than coke.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I agree. Coke tastes to syrupy and sugary. I prefer Pepsi too.


You gotta drink it _coooooold! _
These drinks are specifically designed to taste better at different temps!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I agree. Coke tastes to syrupy and sugary. I prefer Pepsi too.


Know how Michael j Fox ended up with Parkinson's disease? To much Pepsi.

Coke all the way.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 8, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Know how Michael j Fox ended up with Parkinson's disease? To much Pepsi.
> 
> Coke all the way.


Jeeze mister, no need to hit below the belt XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm more of a "human welfare" person rather than a "human rights" person. Human rights people would have us believe that the likes of James Holmes are entitled to better treatment than their victims, and that killing them brings you down to their level. I say they're full of shit.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 9, 2020)

People only like to abide by/enforce the established rules when it's most convenient for them.


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 9, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Know how Michael j Fox ended up with Parkinson's disease? To much Pepsi.
> 
> Coke all the way.


Bloody hell...that's a new low.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2020)

It wasn't standing on the shoulders of GIANTS that's let us see farther as a civilization.

It was standing on the shoulders of MONSTERS.

One of the great tragedies of progress is that it sometimes takes monstrosity to advance, much as none of us wants to admit it.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 9, 2020)

I hate the smell of cigars


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't care for The Simpsons. U_U


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 11, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't care for The Simpsons. U_U



Some of my favorite TV cartoon are by Matt Groening, just not The Simpsons.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2020)

There are some good simpsons. Just also a lot of bad ones.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 11, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There are some good simpsons. Just also a lot of bad ones.



Sturgeon's law: 90 percent of anything is crap.

These days I think it's just run too long. South Park has had a similar run, but they stay original by making commentary on current events.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 11, 2020)

(This is a true thing and I can cite sources.)

Most people who claim Native American ancestry don't have more than a trace of native blood, if even that. Especially if the claim originated around the turn of the last century. And it overwhelmingly, unlikely if you claim to be Cherokee.

The Cherokee tribe was the one most claimed, by far, to which the actual tribe simply can't explain but can usually disprove because they've kept meticulous records of known members of the tribe who intermarried and had children outside the tribe. (FWIW, they have written records dating back centuries.)

It was fashionable around the turn of the last century to claim to have a close Native American ancestor. To the point one celebrity (an actor IIRC) who was off-the-boat Italian claimed to be half, wait for it, Cherokee.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2020)

hara-surya said:


> (This is a true thing and I can cite sources.)
> 
> Most people who claim Native American ancestry don't have more than a trace of native blood, if even that. Especially if the claim originated around the turn of the last century. And it overwhelmingly, unlikely if you claim to be Cherokee.
> 
> ...



I was lucky enough to meet a Norwegian geneticist last time I was in Oslo, and one of the things he said to me that really surprised me is that most of us have ancestors only several generations ago from whom we have inherited _no genes at all._


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2020)

While the worlds of both franchises are vastly different, Digimon is still just the grotesque, edgy, awkward alternative to Pokemon.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2020)

Stuff above made me wonder. I have one surname derived from Tabajaras, but most probably have no indigenous blood left in me. Makes sense as people usually think I look Mediterranean, instead. Which is not quite wrong - the Iberian Peninsula plays a major role in Northeastern Brazil history for centuries, and my mother originally had a toponymic Iberian name, before she married. Wish I had more information on her side of the tree
--------
...
*takes a deep breath*
_*Mammals are overrated ÒwÓ*_


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> Stuff above made me wonder. I have one surname derived from Tabajaras, but most probably have no indigenous blood left in me. Makes sense as people usually think I look Mediterranean, instead. Which is not quite wrong - the Iberian Peninsula plays a major role in Northeastern Brazil history for centuries, and my mother originally had a toponymic Iberian name, before she married. Wish I had more information on her side of the tree
> --------
> ...
> *takes a deep breath*
> _*Mammals are overrated ÒwÓ*_



It would be interesting to know, but you'd have to give your dna to a private company that would use it for god knows what. Evil purposes I am sure!


...mammals are best.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 11, 2020)

Being indifferent or apathetic to a political topic doesn't make you a bad person necessarily. Everyone on Earth is apathetic to at least a few political or social subjects and it's wrong to shame each other for it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 12, 2020)

People's rage about off-color nicknames for COVID-19 versus their silence on the greedy wildlife trade and sadistic wet markets that kicked off the pandemic tell us all we need to know about such people's stance on animal welfare. While I'd love if they'd prove otherwise, I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 12, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> People's rage about off-color nicknames for COVID-19 versus their silence on the greedy wildlife trade and sadistic wet markets that kicked off the pandemic tell us all we need to know about such people's stance on animal welfare. While I'd love if they'd prove otherwise, I won't hold my breath.


My dad once called it the Flu Manchu. My sister did not approve.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 12, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> My dad once called it the Flu Manchu. My sister did not approve.


To be fair, while we need to acknowledge that a lot of the GOP uses such language to deflect from Trump's responsibility for the dismal conditions in America right now, we also need to take a stand against the Chinese wildlife trade. It's driving whole species to extinction. Silence on this matter is a bad look, at best.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 12, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> To be fair, while we need to acknowledge that a lot of the GOP uses such language to deflect from Trump's responsibility for the dismal conditions in America right now, we also need to take a stand against the Chinese wildlife trade. It's driving whole species to extinction.


Absolutely.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 12, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> People's rage about off-color nicknames for COVID-19 versus their silence on the greedy wildlife trade and sadistic wet markets that kicked off the pandemic tell us all we need to know about such people's stance on animal welfare. While I'd love if they'd prove otherwise, I won't hold my breath.



What the Chinese and other Asian nations call "wet markets" the United States calls "Farmer's markets" and the only difference is wet markets are permanent and open every day, while farmer's markets tend to be more temporary.

Wet markets tend to have fresh meat, which is more rare but not unheard of at a Western farmer's market. Either way, most of what's sold at both of them is produce.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2020)

The wildlife trade industry is unethical anyway...it just so happens that the fact it can provide novel opportunities for nasty viruses to evolve provides even more reason to get rid of it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The wildlife trade industry is unethical anyway...it just so happens that the fact it can provide novel opportunities for nasty viruses to evolve provides even more reason to get rid of it.


I doubt that's an unpopular opinion


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 12, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I doubt that's an unpopular opinion


Generally not, but there's always those asshats who like to charge in and screech "BUT YOU EAT [INSERT SPECIES HERE]!!!" If they're vegan, it's understandable, but a lot of the time they aren't. Makes one wonder what they're trying to accomplish.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 12, 2020)

Another unpopular opinion: These never get old ===> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(If you don't like them, too bad. I'm not gonna stop)


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 13, 2020)

There is nothing wrong with cutting an addict out of the family, if that addict has proven through their actions that they have no intention of going through rehabilitation or changing their ways.

And an addict who has had a child taken from them is not entitled to see their child, nor should their child be burdened with a parent who is an addict.  If that addict intends to recover, they need to do it without involving their child.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The wildlife trade industry is unethical anyway...it just so happens that the fact it can provide novel opportunities for nasty viruses to evolve provides even more reason to get rid of it.



Made me think of my unpopular opinion: parrots don't make good pets. I used to keep parrots but it's impossible to keep them happy in the average household. My birds now live with their own kind in a huge sanctuary aviary.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The wildlife trade industry is unethical anyway...it just so happens that the fact it can provide novel opportunities for nasty viruses to evolve provides even more reason to get rid of it.



....okay, I was just going to sit on this question but I can't any longer - why is there a part of me that keeps thinking some "traditional medicine" thing is one of the biggest reasons the wildlife trade still survives to this day?


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 13, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> "traditional medicine"



I think Traditional "Medicine" is just crap. As a man of Science, Unless It's scientifically proven to be useful, It's just the placebo effect scamming you out of your money. While acupuncture does actually have science behind the stimulation of the nervous system through sharp probes, Chakras? CRYSTALS!? ITS A **** ROCK DUDE!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2020)

ThatProtoBoi said:


> CRYSTALS!? ITS A **** ROCK DUDE!



Tempted one of these days to get six of those and claim the green one has a soul.  Either I'll fool a bunch of traditional medicine "experts" or I'll cause comic nerds to freak out.

Going to admit I HAVE some of this pseudoscience stuff on my tablet.  Maybe useful one of these days for story generation, but the app stores are justified in calling it "entertainment" at best.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jul 13, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> There is nothing wrong with cutting an addict out of the family, if that addict has proven through their actions that they have no intention of going through rehabilitation or changing their ways.
> 
> And an addict who has had a child taken from them is not entitled to see their child, nor should their child be burdened with a parent who is an addict.  If that addict intends to recover, they need to do it without involving their child.



Hm, I don't think addiction is quite that black and white. Having been an 11 year old watching a mother in addiction, I can say that addicts are not who they really are. It's a Dr Jekyll / Mr Hyde situation. But I can agree children should not have to go through that. So much fear... It tears apart any family.

But that person was not my mother.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 14, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> ....okay, I was just going to sit on this question but I can't any longer - why is there a part of me that keeps thinking some "traditional medicine" thing is one of the biggest reasons the wildlife trade still survives to this day?


Because you're exactly right. Rhino horns are a great example. Some quacks claimed keratin is an aphrodisiac and nearly got an entire species wiped out as a consequence (It never ended, by the way). The TCM industry is a plague on vulnerable wildlife.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 14, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Because you're exactly right. Rhino horns are a great example. Some quacks claimed keratin is an aphrodisiac and nearly got an entire species wiped out as a consequence (It never ended, by the way). The TCM industry is a plague on vulnerable wildlife.



And they cannot be convinced otherwise.  They do the same for tiger parts, bear bile, whatever other odd ingredients.  They've been convinced through religious/spiritual beliefs that these animals have some sacred power to cure them or give them some added power, and that belief is more important to them than preserving the species.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 14, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> And they cannot be convinced otherwise.  They do the same for tiger parts, bear bile, whatever other odd ingredients.  They've been convinced through religious/spiritual beliefs that these animals have some sacred power to cure them or give them some added power, and that belief is more important to them than preserving the species.


And all who step in to make excuses for it are just as cold and callous. I can almost guarantee we have such people lurking around this very forum.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> And all who step in to make excuses for it are just as cold and callous. I can almost guarantee we have such people lurking around this very forum.



I'd be kinda surprised if anybody really though rhino horn was a medicine.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'd be kinda surprised if anybody really though rhino horn was a medicine.


Oh, I mean people who would make excuses for the trade and the superstitions driving it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'd be kinda surprised if anybody really though rhino horn was a medicine.


Evidently people in some countries believe it to be a potent aphrodisiac.....


----------



## ben909 (Jul 14, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Evidently people in some countries believe it to be a potent aphrodisiac.....



... would not doubt it, and sense its so rare its hard to disprove


there are much safer sugar pills


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 14, 2020)

Battlefield Earth is a better movie than Rise of Skywalker.


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 14, 2020)

I personally prefer calmer single player games over action packed multiplayer FPSes


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 14, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> And all who step in to make excuses for it are just as cold and callous. I can almost guarantee we have such people lurking around this very forum.



Okay, given some of my weird stances on greed (that time and again seem to be completely detached from reality), I hesitate to even give the people who supply the wildlife trade the generous labels of "cold" and "callous".  My brain keeps thinking that even the greediest and most heartless prick would NEED to care about the animals and would see a basic business-model threat of harvesting an endangered species (ESPECIALLY for just one part, in the case of rhinos).

The suppliers for the wildlife trade apparently lack the brain cells for even something as self-serving as THAT.  This is something far worse than being cold and callous.



[Nexus] said:


> Evidently people in some countries believe it to be a potent aphrodisiac.....



And even as much as I take things literally, I'd consider them too simple for interpreting "horny" that way.

I decided to look up and see when the rumor started - and if Scientific American is to be believed this time, apparently the aphrodisiac thing is actually a stereotype and most of the rhino horn desire is for art pieces in some form or another.  Article was 3 years old but I'm NOT sure the reasons changed much.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 14, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> I decided to look up and see when the rumor started - and if Scientific American is to be believed this time, apparently the aphrodisiac thing is actually a stereotype and most of the rhino horn desire is for art pieces in some form or another.  Article was 3 years old but I'm NOT sure the reasons changed much.


Another famous use for the horns is material for making the handles of daggers called _jambiya_ , which are a part of traditional men's dress in some countries (particularly on the Arabian Peninsula).


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 23, 2020)

It's okay to have romantic or sexual feelings for more than one person because we are human beings and sometimes we come across multiple people that reach to our hearts. We shouldn't feel guilty or ashamed of it.


----------



## Saokymo (Jul 23, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> It's okay to have romantic or sexual feelings for more than one person because we are human beings and sometimes we come across multiple people that reach to our hearts. We shouldn't feel guilty or ashamed of it.



Polyamory is a thing! Monogamy isn’t for everyone, and that’s okay. As long as everyone involved has full consent & open communication, there’s nothing wrong with having multiple lovers & partners.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm a huge fan of monogamous relationships; I like them so much I am in a whole bunch of them. :}


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 24, 2020)

If social media gives one too much "anxiety", then - _it might be time to pack it in_, hun.


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Jul 25, 2020)

Bicyclists should be heavily fined for running stop signs.

I say this as (prior to quarantine) an avid urban cyclist.

Light runners are a danger to themselves and everyone else on the road. Even a non-cyclist-aggressive driver might react poorly to Suddenly Bike, and then you're picking your Shimano crankset out of someone's grill.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 25, 2020)

The world is too terrible to bring children into


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 25, 2020)

I would love to write a spin off series for the Dot Hack series.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 25, 2020)

If you're an asshole hiding behind a protected class to get away with being an asshole, I have few qualms about attacking it to get to you.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Oct 20, 2020)

Virginity is cool!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 20, 2020)

My SUV + free candy = AWESOME!


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 20, 2020)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> What are your unpopular opinions?
> 
> My unpopular opinion is the American pit bull should only have handlers who have a special permit to own them. I hate when people say “the reason why he attacked was because he was abused” because that isn’t always the case with American Pit bulls. You see, animals have instincts. Pit bulls were bred to have certain qualities and instincts specifically for ripping each other apart in dog fights. Sometimes those instincts come out no matter how much you treat that dog well and how much you love it. Like a tiger (or any other wild animals), you can love it but sometimes they can bite back.It’s not the dog’s fault it has instincts, but we should all be aware that special people who have the time to train their pit bull should only be allowed to have one.
> 
> ...


Money can't get you common sense.  It can buy temporary happiness, but not common sense.  

Also..  go to trade school, instead of college.  College drama with people who get classified as "SJW's" often teach you their side of what they want you to know, and they get all hot under the collar if you bring up anything that goes against their view/ something that challenges their view/ broadens their mind.  
Welding, metal fabrication, building/carpentry, wood working, programming.. etc etc...  Definitely that over being taught one side of something and being brainwashed to join or support one side and being narrow minded.  Trade school is where the true everyday working person has a legitimate chance of a successful life goes.  
Unpopular opinion indeed.


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 20, 2020)

If you aren't one to eat the rich the next best thing you can do is buy a catapult to Yeet the Rich.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 20, 2020)

You are a beautiful person if you are nice to everyone. Also, somebody loves you


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

Fast food = bad garbage


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 20, 2020)

My unpopular opinion, we all should be able to exercise TRUE freedom of speech, irrespective of what is considered 'politically correct' I should be able to say whatever I want, and people should be able to say whatever they want. Speaking your mind no holes barred is an incredibly effective stress reliever and learning hard truths is a way of becoming a better citizen.


----------



## Kitsune633 (Oct 20, 2020)

My unpopular opinion is that at times, we are terrible people and we refuse to come to terms with it. Sometimes we do something or say something, or act out in a certain way.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 20, 2020)

I thought that was a universal opinion? Maybe this is just the cynic in me talking *bashes underbelly* "Keep it down in there!"


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 20, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> My unpopular opinion, we all should be able to exercise TRUE freedom of speech, irrespective of what is considered 'politically correct' I should be able to say whatever I want, and people should be able to say whatever they want. Speaking your mind no holes barred is an incredibly effective stress reliever and learning hard truths is a way of becoming a better citizen.



counter unpopular opinion?
no one is stopping anyone from saying whatever they wish
You and anybody else can say whatever they want. Political correctness is merely a suggestion to being less virulent or toxic to your fellow “citizens”.
Now while anyone can say anything they want this does not mean they are free from consequence.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 20, 2020)

Jeff Dunham is still a great comedian


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> counter unpopular opinion?
> no one is stopping anyone from saying whatever they wish
> You and anybody else can say whatever they want. Political correctness is merely a suggestion to being less virulent or toxic to your fellow “citizens”.
> Now while anyone can say anything they want this does not mean they are free from consequence.


^This.

Just as you can use your free speech for whatever, I can use mine to disapprove of it.


----------



## MainHammond (Oct 20, 2020)

Joe and Gomamon are the best digidestined team.
Koshiro and Tentomon "Dosei!" are a close second.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> Joe and Gomamon are the best digidestined team.
> Koshiro and Tentomon "Dosei!" are a close second.


Boo! Digimon stinks >:3


----------



## MainHammond (Oct 20, 2020)

Boo to you !


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 20, 2020)

Fursuits weird me out and are my next-to-least liked aspect of the community. (At the very bottom is needless drama, but such is the case with any fandom.)


----------



## Punji (Oct 20, 2020)

Fursuits aren't popular _enough_.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Fursuits weird me out and are my next-to-least liked aspect of the community. (At the very bottom is needless drama, but such is the case with any fandom.)


*wears super Kawaii bear fursuit with japanese school girl outfit*


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *wears super Kawaii bear fursuit with japanese school girl outfit*


I'd say that Japan knows how to make appealing mascots. One in particular, Chiitan, doesn't give me the vibes that most do.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> I'd say that Japan knows how to make appealing mascots. One in particular, Chiitan, doesn't give me the vibes that most do.
> 
> View attachment 91473


*iz FABULOUS*


----------



## MainHammond (Oct 20, 2020)

Punji said:


> Fursuits aren't popular _enough_.


But it's too hot in here Dx


----------



## Punji (Oct 20, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> But it's too hot in here Dx



Fursuits are pretty hot...

Gotta get a thermoregulatory vest, so ya' can be cool and comfortable. And not too warm either!


----------



## Raever (Oct 20, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> You are a beautiful person if you are nice to everyone. Also, somebody loves you


I've never been more flattered and insulted XD

Also gonna add my own unrelated unpopular opinion: Just because you don't support something due to a religious or other type of personal belief, doesn't mean you are outright against it and bigoted about it. There is a middle ground, and everyone is entitled to their own way of life and standards (so long as it doesn't prevent another's way of life/success/etc that is).


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm going to preface this by saying that I am someone who makes a living via the internet, mainly only has friends online, and enjoys being able to buy and discover things I otherwise never would. Not to mention I'm a big fan of the furry community, which exists largely online.

That said, I think the internet was, by and large, a bad idea.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 20, 2020)

Hershey's chocolate bars suck and taste plastic like.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 20, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> counter unpopular opinion?
> no one is stopping anyone from saying whatever they wish
> You and anybody else can say whatever they want. Political correctness is merely a suggestion to being less virulent or toxic to your fellow “citizens”.
> Now while anyone can say anything they want this does not mean they are free from consequence.


It's much more heavily controlled in Britain, compared to US, what I mean is I want America's interpretation of freedom of speech


----------



## Raever (Oct 20, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> It's much more heavily controlled in Britain, compared to US, what I mean is I want America's interpretation of freedom of speech



*laughs in American*


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 20, 2020)

My existence


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> It's much more heavily controlled in Britain, compared to US, what I mean is I want America's interpretation of freedom of speech


no toxicity XXXXXXXX


----------



## Limedragon27 (Oct 21, 2020)

As a Furry who loved Amorous, I'm getting a little tired of the massive amounts of Furry visual novels I see. I want a Furry first/third person shooter dammit!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 21, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> As a Furry who loved Amorous, I'm getting a little tired of the massive amounts of Furry visual novels I see. I want a Furry first/third person shooter dammit!


Make one yourself then dammit!


----------



## Limedragon27 (Oct 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Make one yourself then dammit!


I don't have any of the necessary skills to do that dammit!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 21, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> I don't have any of the necessary skills to do that dammit!


Get yourself the Unity engine (free) and bolt visual coding (free) or just use c# (free) and watch tutorials (free) and use paint.net or blender for art/3d models (free/free)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 21, 2020)

Gay is not a personality, well, I don’t consider it one at least.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Gay is not a personality, well, I don’t consider it one at least.


but it's my only personality trait >: ((((((((((


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> but it's my only personality trait >: ((((((((((


What about funniness, positive, social etc? Those are other personalities I’m seeing in you. I just don’t consider my preference for men to be other than just an orientation.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> What about funniness, positive, social etc? Those are other personalities I’m seeing in you. I just don’t consider my preference for men to be other than just an orientation.


nOoOOooOOoOOoO bUT mUH gAY
/s


----------



## zandelux (Oct 21, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> As a Furry who loved Amorous, I'm getting a little tired of the massive amounts of Furry visual novels I see. I want a Furry first/third person shooter dammit!



Ahhh, Skye.

Anyway, search moddb.com for furries, there's tons of mods out there.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 21, 2020)

Maybe your life's problems stem from you and not anything or anyone else.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 21, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Ahhh, Skye.


I liked Skye.
Seth is more my speed though.
Seth is best boy ;3


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 22, 2020)

I fit both female and male outfits! (Which no one wanted to know, I suppose!)

The gender means by the marketed and/or the most well known gender(by old moral and culture) with certain outfits. You know what I mean.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Oct 22, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I liked Skye.
> Seth is more my speed though.
> Seth is best boy ;3



Seth will always be my favorite!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 22, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I fit both female and male outfits! (Which no one wanted to know, I suppose!)
> 
> The gender means by the marketed and/or the most well known gender(by old moral and culture) with certain outfits. You know what I mean.


I wish I could wear a skirt sometimes UwU


----------



## ben909 (Oct 24, 2020)

<joke>Pizza should be cut into a spiral rather then squares or wedges</joke>


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 24, 2020)

ben909 said:


> <joke>Pizza should be cut into a spiral rather then squares or wedges</joke>


<totallynotjoke>Don't even cut pizza, losers, just eat it WHOLE</totallynotjoke>


----------



## ben909 (Oct 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> <totallynotjoke>Don't even cut pizza, losers, just eat it WHOLE</totallynotjoke>



Oddly i was thinking if that was possible earlier today


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> <totallynotjoke>Don't even cut pizza, losers, just eat it WHOLE</totallynotjoke>


Just fold it up and eat it like a taco
I've done that
Like those cheap frozen gas station pizzas?

Yeah


----------



## ben909 (Oct 24, 2020)

I was thinking it would need a rigid crust and then you hold it like a disk(small pizza),  but the taco method would make it much more realistic


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 25, 2020)

As a Canadian, Tim Horton's has the worst coffee.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2020)

That Taco Bell should be illegal in the state of Texas. It's an insult to the place where you can get REAL Tex-Mex almost anywhere you go.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 28, 2020)

For especially heinous crimes, I support the death penalty.

I am an anarcho-communist. This in itself is a very rare take.

Super Mario Odyssey was one of the biggest disappointments of my run-ins regarding Nintendo. Awful. Boring, boring, boring!

Mint is disgusting. I hate it in any form.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> Mint is disgusting. I hate it in any form.


*prepares the firing squad*


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 28, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> Super Mario Odyssey was one of the biggest disappointments of my run-ins regarding Nintendo. Awful. Boring, boring, boring!
> Mint is disgusting. I hate it in any form.



It looked so disappointing that I didn't touch it. 
ANd YES.
I HATE BRUSHING MY TEETH BECAUSE OF IT



VeeStars said:


> *prepares the firing squad*



IT IS PAST YOUR BEDTIME YOUNG MAN!!!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> It looked so disappointing that I didn't touch it.
> ANd YES.
> I HATE BRUSHING MY TEETH BECAUSE OF IT
> 
> ...


It's only 6:41, noob


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 28, 2020)

The original TV ending of Neon Genesis Evangelion is not only the best ending to NGE, but amazing in its own right.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 28, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> It's only 6:41, noob



It's about to be now when I bury your head underground with my fists!!!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> It's about to be now when I bury your head underground with my fists!!!


Try it. My feboy energy is so strong it forms a shield around me.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 28, 2020)

Zoos are prisons. Safaris / conservation centres are much better. Animals should not be confined to cages & extremely small spaces. 

Pineapple. Belongs. On. Pizza. It has been a staple since the 1960s; Hawaiian. It's okay to say you don't personally enjoy it. But it IS a viable option.

I don't understand why people consume energy drinks. Just get a coffee? Energy drinks tend to be very expensive, and are especially bad for you.


----------



## zandelux (Oct 28, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> The original TV ending of Neon Genesis Evangelion is not only the best ending to NGE, but amazing in its own right.



Preach! Granted, I didn't understand End of Evangelion at all. Maybe I should rewatch it and evaluate. But the TV ending is still great.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> Zoos are prisons. Safaris / conservation centres are much better. Animals should not be confined to cages & extremely small spaces.


Sorry bud, this is the unpopular OPINIONS thread. Not popular FACTS.


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 28, 2020)

Dragon Ball GT wasn't a bad series.


----------



## Simo (Oct 29, 2020)

Furries should spend as much time as they do on video games, on rigorous sexual activity.


----------



## zandelux (Oct 29, 2020)

I already do that! Of course, my gaming consists of 30-second Tetris matches.


----------



## Punji (Oct 29, 2020)

Simo said:


> Furries should spend as much time as they do on video games, on rigorous sexual activity.



Alright, but I'll need a volunteer.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 29, 2020)

This is me right now and I’m ashamed of it


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 29, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> For especially heinous crimes, I support the death penalty.
> 
> I am an anarcho-communist. This in itself is a very rare take.
> 
> ...


Oh hey, I'm an ancom, too!


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh hey, I'm an ancom, too!



Comrade! How goes it?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2020)

The "I don't understand physical attractiveness" crowd mostly consists of people who have destroyed theirs.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

1) syndicalism is the path to truly empower the worker
(Lookin at you ancoms XP)

2) cancel culture still isn’t a thing it’s simply the consequences of ones actions trying to get repackaged for sympathy and to try and have their shittiness get swept under a rug.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 6, 2020)

There's nothing ethically wrong with cannibalism as long as the eaten consents to it. There are prion diseases out there, so it's still not a good idea. But nothing wrong with a bite of human.

I'm donating my body to science, but I hope they can get some meat off my corpse first and cook it up for someone who wants to try it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 6, 2020)

zandelux said:


> There's nothing ethically wrong with cannibalism as long as the eaten consents to it. There are prion diseases out there, so it's still not a good idea. But nothing wrong with a bite of human.
> 
> I'm donating my body to science, but I hope they can get some meat off my corpse first and cook it up for someone who wants to try it.


I respect this opinion simply because it's actually an incredibly unpopular and controversial one and not a post farming for likes

This is solid bravery right here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2020)

I did not come in here expecting to read about cannibalism! O_O


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 6, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I did not come in here expecting to read about cannibalism! O_O


Whoa, there, buddy, that opinion seems a little too popular for this thread!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 6, 2020)

Most racial minorities shouldn't be called "minorities" because their demographics technically make up the majority of the worlds population or at least a larger portion than groups we associate as the "majorities".

Just seems inaccurate


----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Most racial minorities shouldn't be called "minorities" because their demographics technically make up the majority of the worlds population or at least a larger portion than groups we associate as the "majorities".
> 
> Just seems inaccurate


It's one of those things that is a bit convoluted because there's different uses for the terms. Sort of like how "racism" has both a "laymans" use of the term (biases against those of one or more 'races') and "academic" (conscious and unconscious behaviors, memes, and so-on by a society's majority population against its minorities), minorities both to "those who are not of a majority demographic / sample size [in general]" and "those who are not of a majority demographic [in specific contexts / sample sizes]". 

Also, for obligatory unpopular opinion: I'm not a fan of tea. Or coffee. And it's called soda, not pop or coke.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

counter unpopular opinion it is called pop primarily soda as a secondary and sodapopinski for the full name of the beverage.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 6, 2020)

Attaman said:


> It's one of those things that is a bit convoluted because there's different uses for the terms. Sort of like how "racism" has both a "laymans" use of the term (biases against those of one or more 'races') and "academic" (conscious and unconscious behaviors, memes, and so-on by a society's majority population against its minorities), minorities both to "those who are not of a majority demographic / sample size [in general]" and "those who are not of a majority demographic [in specific contexts / sample sizes]".
> 
> Also, for obligatory unpopular opinion: I'm not a fan of tea. Or coffee. And it's called soda, not pop or coke.


Yeah, wasn't trying to imply anything mean. Just came across my mind as something that confused me a bit. Fair point.

Also, we can't be friends because you don't like coffee. That's simply unacceptable with my morals and values. Coffee is a huge part of my life, and while I respect your opinion, I can't say I would want to spend time with someone who doesn't like that sweet delicious bean juice


----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Yeah, wasn't trying to imply anything mean. Just came across my mind as something that confused me a bit. Fair point.


 Apologies if there was any aggression in my reply in kind. I was mostly just trying to clarify, well, there's a lot of discussions that tend to quickly turn into people talking past each other because in their day-to-day experiences they're use to one use of the term, and the person they're talking with is another.

For a less political / economic example, see rock. You would not _believe_ how heated some discussions can get when a person off-handedly refers to something as rock and another person quite strongly disagrees.



[Nexus] said:


> Also, we can't be friends because you don't like coffee. That's simply unacceptable with my morals and values.


 Coffee's far too bitter and should not require that much cream or sugar to be palatable. At the same time, those drinks that are only 5-10% coffee per volume should not be called coffee because at that point the drink is in some cases more milk, whipped cream, or other substances than coffee.

Admittedly I'm lucky in that I can wake up and be good to go about ten minutes in. I have got many a glare of death from coworkers over the years with a passionate "Goooooood morning!" at 6:02am delivered with upright posture and the pep of somebody normally not seen until after noon.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 6, 2020)

War Of The Lions is an ass port/re-release.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> War Of The Lions is an ass port/re-release.


Don't blame me, blame Square-Enix. Or God.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 6, 2020)

Attaman said:


> Don't blame me, blame Square-Enix. Or God.


Luso is not an inferior Ramza clone. Luso is not an inferior Ramza clone. Poach is a good and useful ability that is surprisingly helpful and everyone loves his personality. oh god he is an inferior ramza clone


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

1. Most people are mentally/emotionally weak.

2. Demanding another person respect any non-physical given thing does not require them to respect it and does not make them a worse person for refusing to respect the thing.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> This is me right now and I’m ashamed of it View attachment 92378


Anyone with any kind of sense of quality agrees with this


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

Punji said:


> 2. Demanding another person respect any given thing does not require them to respect it and does not make them a worse person for refusing to respect the thing.


I will bite onto this opinion.
to start, many times complaints of "demanded respect" are when looked over requests another has made.
There are things that should be a no question of respecting regardless and to purposely not respect those things like mmm personal space as one example or respecting lack of consent as another or someones identity that they have informed and expressed, etc etc makes someone in fact a terrible person.


----------



## Glossolalia (Nov 6, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> I will bite onto this opinion.
> to start, many times complaints of "demanded respect" are when looked over requests another has made.
> There are things that should be a no question of respecting regardless and to purposely not respect those things like mmm personal space as one example or respecting lack of consent as another or someones identity that they have informed and expressed, etc etc makes someone in fact a terrible person.



I think part of the problem with the concept of "respect" is that the word means more than one thing, but people don't usually specify which meaning they're using. In some contexts it means admiration, or fully embracing and valuing something ("my teacher is such as hardworking and selfless person, I really respect that about him"). In other contexts, it basically just means acknowledging someone as a human being with their own feelings and rights (the absence of _dis_respect). I think when people "demand" respect from others, they're usually talking about the second kind, but people get huffy because they assume they mean the first kind.


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> I will bite onto this opinion.
> to start, many times complaints of "demanded respect" are when looked over requests another has made.
> There are things that should be a no question of respecting regardless and to purposely not respect those things like mmm personal space as one example or respecting lack of consent as another or someones identity that they have informed and expressed, etc etc makes someone in fact a terrible person.



I expected exactly this response. Well, almost. Not respecting a lack of consent is a pretty not-good-person thing to do. I meant more along the lines of social concepts or political ideas rather than physical interactions.

But I don't agree with the second sentiments. If a person identifies as some sexuality or as "otherkin" or even mundane things like being "born in the wrong generation" or that only [group X] can do [thing Y] or whatever, this is totally fine. But no one has to respect that and no one is a "terrible" person because of it.

Bad people force ideas on to others, rejecting an idea does not make a person less than the one presenting it.

If someone goes around telling everyone "I'm vegan" when no one asked, for example. It doesn't make a person worth less to say "that's dumb" or "I don't care," nor would it make them a bad person if they hosted a public barbecue and knowingly didn't include any vegan options. Alternatively this could also be not respecting social authority.

Apply this sentiment to whatever it is one wants.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

@Punji 
Yeah not really like with the identity thing it is refer to someone as they are, if that is she/her he/him they/them xe/xir fae/faer, etc etc if you purposely decide not to because you feel its 'forcing' respect then that'd make you a shit heel of a person.
Not saying they have to 'respect' the identity but to willfully disregard and purposely refer to them as the wrong identity would make you a worse person for it.
Like names anyone who still tried to refer to me by my deadname and therefore didnt respect me regardless of familial or past bonds we had I cut them out of my life because to me theyre bad people.

Simple as that not saying "you can't do that" saying sure you can but you are terrible for doing so willingly.


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Yeah not really like with the identity thing it is refer to someone as they are, if that is she/her he/him they/them xe/xir fae/faer, etc etc if you purposely decide not to because you feel its 'forcing' respect then that'd make you a shit heel of a person.
> Not saying they have to 'respect' the identity but to willfully disregard and purposely refer to them as the wrong identity would make you a worse person for it.
> Like names anyone who still tried to refer to me by my deadname and therefore didnt respect me regardless of familial or past bonds we had I cut them out of my life because to me theyre bad people.
> 
> Simple as that not saying "you can't do that" saying sure you can but you are terrible for doing so willingly.



I like to think a person is more than a sexuality and that the person matters more than a pronoun. Referring to the "default" doesn't make someone a bad person. For example, I don't ever plan on having children, actively wanting the opposite for a few reasons. But my mother and grandparents always say things like "oh you will" or "just wait 'till you get married" when I tell them so. They're not respecting my desire to avoid bearing offspring, and occasionally they ask me why I don't ever bring a girl home or how long until I have kids, but this doesn't make them bad people. They just can't see it from another perspective.

If someone identifies as gay or trans or whatever and someone says "oh [person] is just confused" or some such thing, they're not a bad person for not accepting the idea at face value. If anything I'd say it's worse to say "either accept [quality or belief] or you're a shitty person" than it would be to just not believe someone when they identify as something different or state some belief the other person doesn't share.

If they're being an asshole about it sure, that's different, but misguidedness or misunderstanding something and not taking it seriously isn't a big deal.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 6, 2020)

Respecting someones identity is reasonable if they want someone to acknowledge who someone see themselves as and decide to address them that way out of curtesy as a fellow human being.

If by respecting someone's identity you mean wanting someone to frequently spend time validating it with lots of attention and praise, then I see no reason them to be called a bad person if they believe that's asking too much of them.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

@Punji 
okay with identity
(looks around ready for staff to come down and censor me)
Lemme ask you do you believe society should respect it when it comes to public restrooms?
Should it be respected legislatively and say, in a certain country that is still wrapping up an election at this moment, be provided the same equal rights as their fellow countryfolk as they currently exist outside of being afforded such due to the wording on some old ass parchment.
Should this identity be respected or does denying this respect to that identity not make those who advocate and support that lack of respect to such a group worse people for that position?

This is big picture I know


as for refering to someone I will repeat it one last time because it isnt a matter of opinion. to misgender misidentify etc someone willfully knowing that it is or may be important to that someone does in fact make them a bad person.


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> @Punji
> okay with identity
> (looks around ready for staff to come down and censor me)
> Lemme ask you do you believe society should respect it when it comes to public restrooms?
> ...



Eh, sorta. I'm honestly of the opinion that they're all just bathrooms. I don't really see the need for separation, but otherwise they should be divided by genitals as they really already are, not identity, if only because one sex uses two types of toilets and the other doesn't. There's no reason to make a spectacle out of it. Denying a biological male/female access to the inverse bathroom isn't an act of disrespect if that's what you're getting at, at least I don't think so.

It is objectively an opinion. Stating otherwise is beginning to force the idea on someone... But regardless if someone wants to be called "her" and another person just calls them "him" because the person appears male I can't call the person "bad." It's a meaningless term to most people I imagine, and I assume most wouldn't ever realize anyone particularly cared all that much.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2020)

Since this is apparently an unpopular opinion: Object permanence is a thing and words can have significant meaning / impact.

Also never go full Argath / Algus. "The gods have no eyes for chattel" my ass, Marquise-lionizing prick.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

..... uhhhh if you have a peenor for your genitals you don't need a urinal... you can sit to pee O.O so like the two different types of toilets is kinda bunk... out the gate just full stop.
also you gonna tell Pat




He should go to the ladies room because of the genitals he had been born with?

For your second point refer to my previous post again, and repeat this process as many times as it takes until it really sinks in. for clarification not saying they can or cant btw just to WILLFULLY do so makes them bad.

And what is your answer for
"[in concerns of identity] Should it be respected legislatively and say, in a certain country that is still wrapping up an election at this moment, be provided the same equal rights as their fellow countryfolk as they currently exist outside of being afforded such due to the wording on some old ass parchment.
Should this identity be respected or does denying this respect to that identity not make those who advocate and support that lack of respect to such a group worse people for that position? "


----------



## Glossolalia (Nov 6, 2020)

Attaman said:


> Since this is apparently an unpopular opinion: Object permanence is a thing and words can have significant meaning / impact.


Is there some controversy going on surrounding object permanence that I haven't heard about? That sounds like some oldschool philosophical beef!


----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> Is there some controversy going on surrounding object permanence that I haven't heard about? That sounds like some oldschool philosophical beef!


 Not quite a controversy, but there's a fair few people who at least _appear _to have trouble grasping that people still feel things, undergo personal experiences, and otherwise have a life when outside immediate observation by them. It's often used as justification for things like "My action did not immediately seem to impact somebody visibly / somebody visible to me", as well as presume everything occurs in an isolated vacuum.

... Also sometimes it's used by people to sarcastically quip - in less words - "The risk I took was calculated, but man... am I bad at math", but that one's more of a mood than anything.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 6, 2020)

Most things in entertainment and art was better in the past


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm gonna let the mods just sort out the issue going on. But at the end of the day, people should respect each other's sexualities and genders. It really isn't rocket science and I see plenty of people making giant philosophical arguments to try and counteract this simple thing. Maybe NOT being a dick is a good idea? Just a thought.

About bathrooms- I go in there to do bathroom business. I don't care if there's a lady, a guy or a giant elephant in there. If I need a wee, I need a wee. Trans and non-trans folks should be able to use the same bathrooms.
*Note: I do use the men's room. I don't go in the ladies room. But point is, if there's a trans male in there, I either A. Won't notice or B. Not be bothered cos it's not offensive in the slightest.

I keep saying that, but it doesn't seem to sink in.

Unpopular Opinion- Friendship is a two-way street. Shouldn't be just one person doing all the talking, interacting and assisting. Unpopular cos some people don't seem to understand what common courtesy is...so I wouldn't expect them to do any better with actual friends.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 6, 2020)

Ice cream with sprinkles is always better than ice cream without it.


----------



## Glossolalia (Nov 6, 2020)

Attaman said:


> Not quite a controversy, but there's a fair few people who at least _appear _to have trouble grasping that people still feel things, undergo personal experiences, and otherwise have a life when outside immediate observation by them. It's often used as justification for things like "My action did not immediately seem to impact somebody visibly / somebody visible to me", as well as presume everything occurs in an isolated vacuum.
> 
> ... Also sometimes it's used by people to sarcastically quip - in less words - "The risk I took was calculated, but man... am I bad at math", but that one's more of a mood than anything.



Oh, that makes sense! I'd never heard it applied to people before, I thought you meant most people literally don't think anything exists when you aren't looking at it


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> ..... uhhhh if you have a peenor for your genitals you don't need a urinal... you can sit to pee O.O so like the two different types of toilets is kinda bunk... out the gate just full stop.
> also you gonna tell Pat
> He should go to the ladies room because of the genitals he had been born with?
> 
> ...



Well I mean urinals are a lot more sanitary with no fecal or skin contact, use less water as they only flush liquids, and overall take less time to use allowing more patrons to use it in the same amount of time as a stall. Don't even have to take off any backpacks or bags either! They're a lot more efficient.

I don't know who that is but I'm going to go out on a limb and say please don't strawman me. Born with one and replaced with another, doesn't matter. If a person can use a urinal then they go to the bathroom that has them, if not they go to the one with extra stalls so there's no line. Again, it doesn't have to be a spectacle and it shouldn't be a political statement. It's a bathroom, not a clubhouse.

Well then, let's just agree to disagree. Not respecting something does not equate to being a bad person in my mind and obviously we are of two of those. As with people not buying veggieburgers for the neighbourhood BBQ when they know a vegan lives next door doesn't make them a worse person. We don't have to agree, evidently.

If it wasn't clear before, my answer is go to the bathroom most compatible with one's ability to remove waste. Not getting special attention isn't an act of disrespect if this is what you mean to imply. I don't rightly care about a certain nation or it's certain political state of being, nor a legal document with no relevance to myself or to a toilet. Legal representation on the basis of what place to piss in isn't really what my post was about.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Ice cream with sprinkles is always better than ice cream without it.


I mean, gotta have those sprinkles if they're available. And a flake. Must have a flake.

Unpopular Opinion- The older Pokemon are superior in terms of overall look and design.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

Punji said:


> Well I mean urinals are a lot more sanitary with no fecal or skin contact, use less water as they only flush liquids, and overall take less time to use allowing more patrons to use it in the same amount of time as a stall. Don't even have to take off any backpacks or bags either! They're a lot more efficient.
> 
> I don't know who that is but I'm going to go out on a limb and say please don't strawman me. Born with one and replaced with another, doesn't matter. If a person can use a urinal then they go to the bathroom that has them, if not they go to the one with extra stalls so there's no line. Again, it doesn't have to be a spectacle and it shouldn't be a political statement. It's a bathroom, not a clubhouse.
> 
> ...


fun fact: you can also pee standing up into toilets :O magical lol

But seriously, if you think being known as the right gender is "demanding" respect, then I'd like to see how you'd react if lots of people just purposly misgendered you even when you told them your gender.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I mean, gotta have those sprinkles if they're available. And a flake. Must have a flake.
> 
> Unpopular Opinion- The older Pokemon are superior in terms of overall look and design.


Unpopular Opinion- Not everything that is older is better ;P


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 6, 2020)

Men should wear as much jewelry and accessories as their female counterparts. I actually find a man with necklaces and bracelets more approachable than one without. Something about expressing ones self openly and in confidence, nothing hidden like our supposed society expects from males.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Men should wear as much jewelry and accessories as their female counterparts. I actually find a man with necklaces and bracelets more approachable than one without. Something about expressing ones self openly and in confidence, nothing hidden like our supposed society expects from males.


In general, men should be more “female”
I wanna look fancy and cute!


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Men should wear as much jewelry and accessories as their female counterparts. I actually find a man with necklaces and bracelets more approachable than one without. Something about expressing ones self openly and in confidence, nothing hidden like our supposed society expects from males.


Is it okay that I don't wear them because I want to hide but because I'm too lazy and don't want to have to put on more things to get dressed lmao xD


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> In general, men should be more “female”
> I wanna look fancy and cute!


_*@AceQuorthon's slow dive into femboy addiction, colorized*_


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 6, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Is it okay that I don't wear them because I want to hide but because I'm too lazy and don't want to have to put on more things to get dressed lmao xD


I usually wear some rings and a necklace. I find the idea that jewelry is not masculine to be ridiculous. Have you seen our male ancestors? They were covered with that shit haha.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I usually wear some rings and a necklace. I find the idea that jewelry is not masculine to be ridiculous. Have you seen our male ancestors? They were covered with that shit haha.


I agree, just too lazy to buy and wear them


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Men should wear as much jewelry and accessories as their female counterparts. I actually find a man with necklaces and bracelets more approachable than one without. Something about expressing ones self openly and in confidence, nothing hidden like our supposed society expects from males.



If even simple bracelets and rings didn't screw with my typing (and if I get my fingers skinny enough that my two class rings fit again) I'd consider it even more.

Not open to the idea of earrings and studs though.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 6, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> _*@AceQuorthon's slow dive into femboy addiction, colorized*_


Man I’d really really REALLY want to be a femboy. But it’s kinda hard when you’re 2 meters tall, overweight and have a bigger frame than a pickup truck.


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

I might as well point out here that my original post is about more than just trans people wanting to be called whatever. I was more thinking along the lines of the current issues with masks and what not. Wear them, don't wear them, I don't personally care. But simply respecting other people's wishes to wear them or not without agreeing to take one off or put one on doesn't make someone a bad person. The bad people are the ones in every single video online where they're yelling and being assholes because some stranger didn't immediately obey their demands.

I provided multiple examples of this sort of behaviour in acceptable scenarios already, so let's all stop trying to take everything personally.



VeeStars said:


> fun fact: you can also pee standing up into toilets :O magical lol
> 
> But seriously, if you think being known as the right gender is "demanding" respect, then I'd like to see how you'd react if lots of people just purposly misgendered you even when you told them your gender.



New unpopular opinion: Efficiency and hygiene is more important than bathroom politics.  

But seriously, standing over a bowl in a stall will have multiple physical contact points with a significantly larger splash zone and all those unpleasant details. More things have to be touched, there's less space to move around, and over all it's going to be less clean. Not touching anything but soap, water, and disposable paper towels should be the goal in designing any public washroom. 

I simply would not care. There's a difference between "please call me 'she' from now on" and "call me 'she' or you're a bigot!" If someone calls me a girl after I correct them by pointing to my massive-- I'd just ignore it. How is one supposed to react? Make a big huge scene? No. I'm comfortable with myself and people calling me by a different name or pronoun isn't going to be a big deal. But if ya' ask nicely and the person politely refrains from following the request they aren't automatically a bad person. If they start mocking the person politely asking them to then yeah, they're not a great person. Merely disagreeing doesn't make them wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 6, 2020)

It's amusing how we went from discussing peoples identity to the variations of toilet usage, but after two years on this forum I've come to expect nothing less from you fine folks


----------



## Glossolalia (Nov 6, 2020)

An unpopular opinion I never tell people- I don't like jewelery or tattoos! I find them visually distracting (and in the case of jewelery, physically distracting if I'm wearing it). I understand why people like them and I wouldn't tell people not to, but to me they do nothing to improve  someone's look.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

Punji said:


> I might as well point out here that my original post is about more than just trans people wanting to be called whatever. I was more thinking along the lines of the current issues with masks and what not. Wear them, don't wear them, I don't personally care. But simply respecting other people's wishes to wear them or not without agreeing to take one off or put one on doesn't make someone a bad person. The bad people are the ones in every single video online where they're yelling and being assholes because some stranger didn't immediately obey their demands.
> 
> I provided multiple examples of this sort of behaviour in acceptable scenarios already, so let's all stop trying to take everything personally.
> 
> ...


Most people I have accidentally misgendered try not to make a scene and attract attention to themselves but okkkk 

Also, I use a stall because I'm uncomfortable using a urinal and I am a cis guy. And no, I don't get splashed, and the space at a urinal is practically the same as at a stall, sooo )))


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

Is this really worth the controversy? Why am I getting pangs of hostility for daring to give an unpopular opinion say not everything is about trans rights, and not obeying another person's request without harming them doesn't make a person bad? What's next, morality isn't black and white is an unpopular opinion? I already got flak for my thoughts of the nature of evil. 



VeeStars said:


> Most people I have accidentally misgendered try not to make a scene and attract attention to themselves but okkkk
> 
> Also, I use a stall because I'm uncomfortable using a urinal and I am a cis guy. And no, I don't get splashed, and the space at a urinal is practically the same as at a stall, sooo )))



Great! So what's the problem here, officer? Not reacting is kind of the point isn't it?

Well obviously it depends on the height of the toilet, the level of water in the bowl, the location the stream lands, and the user. Studies have shown small amounts of liquid end up around the rim of the bowl and by extension they go beyond it. Using a stall also requires physical contact with the door, lock, and often the seat and/or lid.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

Punji said:


> Is this really worth the controversy? Why am I getting pangs of hostility for daring to give an unpopular opinion say not everything is about trans rights, and not obeying another person's request without harming them doesn't make a person bad? What's next, morality isn't black and white is an unpopular opinion? I already got flak for my thoughts of the nature of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knew treating people with baseline respect and respecting aspects of people they can't control (like gender and sexuality) is a decent thing to do??? I certainly didn't???


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Who knew treating people with baseline respect and respecting aspects of people they can't control (like gender and sexuality) is a decent thing to do??? I certainly didn't???



I know right!?

Silly to me that not only did I actually feel like putting that here, it was actually validated as an unpopular opinion...


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

Purposely misgendering someone is an assholey thing to do, don't do it, please.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm going to be a bit real here: A lot of people probably aren't getting vibes of "Respect and live / let live" when one specifically says that transgender individuals facing misgendering should "try being more polite" to those misgendering them, and "it's not a big deal, no need to make a spectacle of it".

Like, you do you and if that's not your intent you're free to clarify otherwise. But the general perception I get from such posting is "Wow, 'the misgendered party is the one at fault for not passing enough and being too hostile' is definitely a hot take."


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Purposely misgendering someone is an assholey thing to do, don't do it, please.



Person A: "Hey [Person B], can you call me [new pronoun] from now on?"

Person B: "I'm sorry [Person A], I don't feel comfortable doing that. I still respect you as a person though."

*PERSON B IS AN ASSHOLE*

Alternatively, not every single thing is a personally attack on some obscure part of a minority of people.



Attaman said:


> I'm going to be a bit real here: A lot of people probably aren't getting vibes of "Respect and live / let live" when one specifically says that transgender individuals facing misgendering should "try being more polite" to those misgendering them, and "it's not a big deal, no need to make a spectacle of it".
> 
> Like, you do you and if that's not your intent you're free to clarify otherwise. But the general perception I get from such posting is "Wow, 'the misgendered party is the one at fault for not passing enough and being too hostile' is definitely a hot take."



Well I can't control how people interpret my text. But I can ask you to not strawman me.

Don't make a big spectacle out which bathroom to piss in, when did I say this was a response to someone calling another person the wrong pronoun? My unpopular opinion is that not agreeing with someone's belief doesn't make them an asshole.

The "hot take" is not everyone who disagrees is a terrible person, and people are jumping the gun assuming an unintended meaning.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

Punji said:


> Person A: "Hey [Person B], can you call me [new pronoun] from now on?"
> 
> Person B: "I'm sorry [Person A], I don't feel comfortable doing that. I still respect you as a person though."
> 
> ...


You not being comfortable with someone elses identity doesn't negate the fact that they exist, you still have to call them by their correct pronouns. If they aren't the traditional pronouns you can always ask them if you can just use they. Not too hard is it?


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

@Punji
"I might as well point out here that my original post is about more than just trans people wanting to be called whatever. I was more thinking along the lines of the current issues with masks and what not. Wear them, don't wear them, I don't personally care."

"Well I mean urinals are a lot more sanitary with no fecal or skin contact, use less water as they only flush liquids,"

-I don't care if you wear a mask or not even though the science people have said it is a matter of public sanitation and safety in light of a pandemic
-Using toilet to pee pee has contact with skin and feces and hygiene.

Yeah that aint it son you seem to be quite flexible on your standards of hygiene acceptance and enforcement since you think pre-op trans women should use urinals instead of a toilet and the ladies room.




"I simply would not care. There's a difference between "please call me 'she' from now on" and "call me 'she' or you're a bigot!" If someone calls me a girl after I correct them by pointing to my massive-- I'd just ignore it. How is one supposed to react? Make a big huge scene? No. I'm comfortable with myself and people calling me by a different name or pronoun isn't going to be a big deal. But if ya' ask nicely and the person politely refrains from following the request they aren't automatically a bad person. If they start mocking the person politely asking them to then yeah, they're not a great person. Merely disagreeing doesn't make them wrong."


Okay people arent just yelling that you're a bigot at square one when introducing their pronouns that is usually square two after willfully misgendering them and in that case they are right because to deny their identity is a bigoted move.
We get it you don't care about your own identity boolay for you it aint the same for everyone especially those who may have closeted theirs in fear of societal rejection as happens often to trans folk.


"Is this really worth the controversy? Why am I getting pangs of hostility for daring to give an unpopular opinion "

Because it isnt an opinion you are just wrong on this. misgendering someone willingly is being a piece of shit person willingly end of story cased in fact.


"Person A: "Hey [Person B], can you call me [new pronoun] from now on?"

Person B: "I'm sorry [Person A], I don't feel comfortable doing that. I still respect you as a person though."

*PERSON B IS AN ASSHOLE* "


Yes Person B is very much an asshole. Thank you


Now for the third time and I will put this in baseline terms. Should Trans people be respected legislatively and be granted equal rights like everyone else as they still aren't under the American system?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 6, 2020)

Punji back at it again. I really don't want to try to make an enemy as my last thread I made was about making amends. HOWEVER when you start being transphobic, that is a direct attack against me. And many of my friends. So kindly fukk off.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> @Punji
> "I might as well point out here that my original post is about more than just trans people wanting to be called whatever. I was more thinking along the lines of the current issues with masks and what not. Wear them, don't wear them, I don't personally care."
> 
> "Well I mean urinals are a lot more sanitary with no fecal or skin contact, use less water as they only flush liquids,"
> ...


I'm not personally trans myself but people very close to me in my life are so definitely yes! Respect trans people folks, don't be an ass!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 6, 2020)

Just.....don't intentionally be mean to other people in general, however that may be.  It's not cool.

Dino shapped chicken nuggets are cool.

Being a jerk to others isn't.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Just.....don't intentionally be mean to other people in general, however that may be.  It's not cool.
> 
> Dino shapped chicken nuggets are cool.
> 
> Being a jerk to others isn't


Can I have some of your dino shaped chicken nuggies?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 6, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Can I have some of your dino shaped chicken nuggies?


Yush


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Yush


Hey, gimme too!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Yush


Yay~


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You not being comfortable with someone elses identity doesn't negate the fact that they exist, you still have to call them by their correct pronouns. If they aren't the traditional pronouns you can always ask them if you can just use they. Not too hard is it?


Person B or whatever I said isn't me. I don't give a shit, I haven't even referred to anyone outside of my friend or family group by any pronoun in quite some time. No one has ever asked me ever to call them one pronoun or the other, and on he internet I just call them by whatever sex or name is listed. Stop trying to pick a fight with me. I'm not saying go around trying to piss people off, I'm saying don't get pissed off when people don't act the way one wants.

Don't strawman me people. Let's come to reality for a moment and remember that in the real world bad people do exist, but not everyone with whom a person has a conflict is one of the bad people. Person A makes the request, person B denies it. A and B don't have to hate each other or never speak again, they can be reasonable even if they can't compromise.



LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> "I might as well point out here that my original post is about more than just trans people wanting to be called whatever. I was more thinking along the lines of the current issues with masks and what not. Wear them, don't wear them, I don't personally care."
> 
> "Well I mean urinals are a lot more sanitary with no fecal or skin contact, use less water as they only flush liquids,"
> 
> ...



If you're going to use direct quotes of me, can you please use the quote system? It's much easier to follow the context if you don't isolate it.

Again, strawmanning me. I personally do wear my masks, never said that I don't. I have five that I swap through and wash in the machine. I even wear them in places I don't have to, because I like them. They're kinda comfortable and on top of that, I haven't been sick from anything in over a year now. But I respect people's decisions to not wear one, their health, their choice. Once again my unpopular opinion is that not wearing a mask even though all the studies show what they do, and the fact that it's law to wear them here, does not make a person bad for not respecting the practice of wearing masks. Secondly, yeah if post-operation people _want_ to use urinals and they effectively and comfortably _can_, they should. Again, it's a lot cleaner than a bowl or a stall. No contact, no fecal matter should even be near it. Going to the bathroom isn't supposed to be a fun thing, it should be done as cleanly and comfortably as possible.

Also just gotta point out you call me "son" yet never asked what I want to be called. I already said I don't care, call me "furfag" or "raccoon slut" for what it's worth, but I just want to point that out. I'm not confident you stopped to think about what my pronouns might be.

You literally said a person politely refusing to use a different set of pronouns is an asshole by virtue of the refusal. It may not be yelling but the message is the same, "call me [pronoun] or you're a bigot!" In your own words, "yes Person B is very much an asshole."

It's quite literally an opinion. What constitutes morality is highly opinionated. Strawman...

Well for the second time then I'll tell you I do not care about America, American politics, or American legislation. I am not talking about trans or sexuality per say, when I say not respecting a person's beliefs doesn't make them wrong. You're coming to me looking to be a victim when I post about Karen mentalities.



Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Punji back at it again. I really don't want to try to make an enemy as my last thread I made was about making amends. HOWEVER when you start being transphobic, that is a direct attack against me. And many of my friends. So kindly fukk off.



Yes, it would seem it's gone and happened again! Someone came along and self-inserted so they could start an argument. Let me just paint this clearly for us all: I am not speaking about trans people, my post was not about trans people, I am only saying not sharing beliefs doesn't make someone a bad person. My point is dancing in front of me and no one will notice it.

You don't want to make an enemy? Cool, don't. I'm not enemies with anyone in this thread, disagreeing with someone doesn't make them wrong, "bad," or an enemy. That's what I said before, that's what I say now.

You don't want to make an enemy, yet to strawman me, say I'm "directly attacking you," and tell me to "fukk off." Them's fightin' words partner! Can I not be the only one with a level head please? Read my posts, understand the points I'm making, and decide for yourself if I'm attacking anyone. At the very least you will find I've not called names.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 6, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: This thread is a garbage fire


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Unpopular opinion: This thread is a garbage fire


True


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

Punji said:


> But I respect people's decisions to not wear one, their health, their choice.


Then respect a pre-op trans person who wishes to use the bathroom that aligns with their identity.

really isnt hard to do and don't try spooling that I am playing victim crap when I ask you a simple question that you can't even answer when it is in concerns of respect and how denying people the respect of equal rights is being a piece of shit ass hole.

you're brain is full of holes as are each of the arguments you make.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

Why do people even care what bathroom complete strangers that they will probably never see again use?


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Then respect a pre-op trans person who wishes to use the bathroom that aligns with their identity.
> 
> really isnt hard to do and don't try spooling that I am playing victim crap when I ask you a simple question that you can't even answer when it is in concerns of respect and how denying people the respect of equal rights is being a piece of shit ass hole.
> 
> you're brain is full of holes as are each of the arguments you make.



You responded to an open stencil with trans issues, not me. You brought up trans people's issues with public bathrooms, not me, you asked about American legislation regarding trans rights. Not me. You're the one who is looking for trouble, not me. You're the one who tries to slander and insult, _not me_.

And somehow you're _not_ playing a victim, when everything you mention is an issue concerning yourself? With no regard to any of the previous examples I mentions? Bathrooms are a place to remove waste, that's all they have to be. Go to the one which will cause the least amount of societal rejection then, if you don't want to use the one with corresponding facilities, should there even be a difference.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 6, 2020)

Punji said:


> You responded to an open stencil with trans issues, not me. You brought up trans people's issues with public bathrooms, not me, you asked about American legislation regarding trans rights. Not me. You're the one who is looking for trouble, not me. You're the one who tries to slander and insult, _not me_.
> 
> And somehow you're _not_ playing a victim, when everything you mention is an issue concerning yourself? With no regard to any of the previous examples I mentions? Bathrooms are a place to remove waste, that's all they have to be. Go to the one which will cause the least amount of societal rejection then, if you don't want to use the one with corresponding facilities, should there even be a difference.


You really don't want to answer a simple question because you know your disgusting views will get you flamed.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 6, 2020)

Punji said:


> You responded to an open stencil with trans issues, not me. You brought up trans people's issues with public bathrooms, not me, you asked about American legislation regarding trans rights. Not me. You're the one who is looking for trouble, not me. You're the one who tries to slander and insult, _not me_.
> 
> And somehow you're _not_ playing a victim, when everything you mention is an issue concerning yourself? With no regard to any of the previous examples I mentions? Bathrooms are a place to remove waste, that's all they have to be. Go to the one which will cause the least amount of societal rejection then, if you don't want to use the one with corresponding facilities, should there even be a difference.


Will you shut up for crying out loud? You're not only pissing people off, you're ruining this thread with your continuous bullshit. Just apologise and move on. We don't need any more dumpster fires.

Why do you think the politics section was removed?


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

Punji said:


> You responded to an open stencil with trans issues, not me. You brought up trans people's issues with public bathrooms, not me, you asked about American legislation regarding trans rights. Not me. You're the one who is looking for trouble, not me. You're the one who tries to slander and insult, _not me_.
> 
> And somehow you're _not_ playing a victim, when everything you mention is an issue concerning yourself? With no regard to any of the previous examples I mentions? Bathrooms are a place to remove waste, that's all they have to be. Go to the one which will cause the least amount of societal rejection then, if you don't want to use the one with corresponding facilities, should there even be a difference.


because your "unpopular", actually wrong opinion is a classic dog whistle that has been seen many times in discourse concerning... respecting trans people and their identities.
You even used the the person a person b example they try to use to make it seem like finding someone who purposely uses the wrong identity for someone as a bad person is some wild and unhinged stance.

You tried saving it with masks even though it contradicted your urinal defense.
Tried to cover that with respect to the wishes of people not wanting to wear masks though you still said "if you have peepee you go to boy room and if you have vageegee you go gorl room" which is a disrespecting the wishes of trans folk who wish to use the correct restroom, aka the one corresponding to their gender.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 6, 2020)

There were like 3 mods online just a second ago and none of them did shit about this thread wtf


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> There were like 3 mods online just a second ago and none of them did shit about this thread wtf


Idk why you still expect higher :/


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 6, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Idk why you still expect higher :/


I don't.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I don't.


Ah, my bad.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2020)

Did I just walk into GameStop?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> Did I just walk into GameStop?


hm?


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> Did I just walk into GameStop?




Nah this is Buffalo Wild Wings


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 6, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> Did I just walk into GameStop?


Nah it's EB Games


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 6, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Nah this is Buffalo Wild Wings


WRONG


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 6, 2020)

I see the usual suspects are at it again with their usual bullshit lmao.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2020)

Here's one of mine: Pineapple does not go on pizza. Don't @ me. :V


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

ASTA said:


> I see the usual suspects are at it again with their usual bullshit lmao.


Fuck on outta here Trashman we have enough of a dumpster fire as it is


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Here's one of mine: Pineapple does not go on pizza. Don't @ me. :V


You seemed to have miss the memo that this is unpopular opinions


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Here's one of mine: Pineapple does not go on pizza. Don't @ me. :V


I will counter you with anything can go on pizza.
I am of the freedom toppings front and we oppose any claim that any topping doesnt go on pizza because if you can dream it we can make it work.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 6, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Here's one of mine: Pineapple does not go on pizza. Don't @ me. :V



Sir, I have a few questions...


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> You really don't want to answer a simple question because you know your disgusting views will get you flamed.



Firstly, which question, specifically? I did try to answer everything.

And secondly, I asked you to read things over, but that obviously didn't happen. Quote the post where I stated my "disgusting views," won't you please? I was going to say "miss 'not trying to make an enemy'" but I don't actually know what you'd like to be called. As an unreciprocated show of good faith, I'll ask what it is I can call you.



KD142000 said:


> Will you shut up for crying out loud? You're not only pissing people off, you're ruining this thread with your continuous bullshit. Just apologise and move on. We don't need any more dumpster fires.
> 
> Why do you think the politics section was removed?



Apologize for other people taking a new meaning to my words? I'm not pissing people off, they're getting pissed off at me. For what it's worth, I am sorry that people are reacting in such a way, I didn't intend to cause a disturbance. But I haven't said or done anything I am accused of. I'm the only one to say let's agree to disagree, still am and I suspect I still will be for some time.

I know the politics section was removed because most people can't handle reasonable and respectful conversation without strawmen or insults.



LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> because your "unpopular", actually wrong opinion is a classic dog whistle that has been seen many times in discourse concerning... respecting trans people and their identities.
> You even used the the person a person b example they try to use to make it seem like finding someone who purposely uses the wrong identity for someone as a bad person is some wild and unhinged stance.
> 
> You tried saving it with masks even though it contradicted your urinal defense.
> Tried to cover that with respect to the wishes of people not wanting to wear masks though you still said "if you have peepee you go to boy room and if you have vageegee you go gorl room" which is a disrespecting the wishes of trans folk who wish to use the correct restroom, aka the one corresponding to their gender.



Opinions can't be wrong, though obviously I don't need to say that. I used the example of person B to demonstrate my point, that people can choose to not respect a social practice or personal belief without being a bad person or disrespecting the person themselves. "Wild and unhinged" is person B is automatically a bad person because of their discomfort with using a different set of pronouns. I will again draw back my example of a vegan at a local BBQ. The person who bought the patties isn't a bad person for choosing not to by plant burgers. The patty person and the vegan person don't have to be at odds just because there aren't any veggie burgers, and this is quite evidently my unpopular opinion.

Literally did not, please point out how and where I did so.

Again, did not say this. People who want to use a urinal can go to the urinal room, everyone else can use stalls. If a person isn't able to use a urinal comfortably, why would it matter what room they went to? It's a place where we all go to piss, nothing special.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Alright, @LucyTheDumbYeen, @VeeStars, @Ovidia Dragoness, and anyone else I might have missed or otherwise feels like they can contribute: Please give me the exact post where I supposedly acted transphobic or other allegation. Just the parts in question, nothing else please.

There's been a misunderstanding since post #1 as I've been saying the entire time. I haven't intended any sort of offence or personal attacks in spite of the vitriol being directed at myself. If anything I have said here has been taken as such, please mention it specifically so we can talk about it.

And finally, my post which sparked these flames has literally nothing to do with trans issues. I implore people to read it from a blank slate.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 6, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Fuck on outta here Trashman we have enough of a dumpster fire as it is



Not my fault your habitual e-bullying is a giant turnoff. Still waiting for my hug btw.

Here's one for you: how many innocent users are you, Ovidia, and Attaman going to subject to these nonsensical rounds of moral hazing whenever they say something that's even remotely critical about a protected social group?

Seriously, it's the same three or four goofballs who run this same tired ass game *every single time*. Literally had someone clue me on this piece of drama about three minutes ago via Discord and I was able to accurately predict which FAF users were involved just off of the drama subject matter alone.

Ya'll need hobbies. Seriously.

EDIT: It's actually pretty damn appalling that you all managed to rope Punji of all people into this. I could see me being the usual topic of castigation and social ire since I'm openly confrontational and I talk an _ungodly _amount of shit on here, but _Punji_?

That's_ got to be_ a new record.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 6, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Not my fault your habitual e-bullying is a giant turnoff. Still waiting for my hug btw.
> 
> Here's one for you: how many innocent users are you, Ovidia, and Attaman going to subject to these nonsensical rounds of moral hazing whenever they say something that's even remotely critical about a protected social group?
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be an ass to any group of people who were born a certain way.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> I will counter you with anything can go on pizza.
> I am of the freedom toppings front and we oppose any claim that any topping doesnt go on pizza because if you can dream it we can make it work.


Eh, each to their own, really.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> You shouldn't be an ass to any group of people who were born a certain way.


You would think that wouldn't need to be said, but unfortunately there are assholes on this planet :v


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 6, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Here's one of mine: Pineapple does not go on pizza. Don't @ me. :V





TemetNosce88 said:


> (From thread: "What's something you wish more people would try?")
> Pineapple on pizza. It has its place on the menu.



I've never had a nemesis before. I'm excited!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I've never had a nemesis before. I'm excited!


At last, my nemesis. 

Lets fight! 
*fires up Smash Bros*


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You would think that wouldn't need to be said, but unfortunately there are assholes on this planet :v


*Stares at @ASTA * Yeah there are.

@Punji your transphobic sentiments had been outlined throughout the discourse from breaking down bathroom separation to genitals trying to frame it as having a wee wee requires a urinal, which do you have a urinal in your abode?, and not having a wee wee means you shouldnt be in the restroom with urinals. 
The saying that misgendering people is a difference of opinion which it really isnt like willfully misgendering trans folk and/or greenlighting it as a matter of opinion and totally not asshole behavior is complicity of transphobia. 

Your first post which again is an age old dog whistle of transphobes.

Just like a lot of reevaluating you should do about yourself if you honestly don't want to be a transphobic yon yon.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 6, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> You shouldn't be an ass to any group of people who were born a certain way.



He wasn't. He was voicing an opinion in a respectful and tactful way. This opinion rubbed you wrong though.

And this is understandable. You're a member of the transgender community. Pretty sure Lucy is too if her profile status is anything to go by. Logically, both of you have a vested interest in protecting it whenever you perceive someone attacking it in an overt or even subtle way. Attaman is a stock techie social progressive with a moral battleaxe to grind with anyone who commits the carnal sin of wrongthink and these guy are a dime-a-dozen on websites like Reddit and Twitter. His behavior is also typical.

I sympathize more with you and Lucy to an extent since you both belong to the demographic that Punji was discussing, but this weird thing where you and your forum pals four-versus-one overall decent people for basically being not adequately woke enough on contemporary social issues is probably the quickest way to make enemies and drive them away from your side. I could see taking this particular approach with neo-nazis or Alt-Right sorts, but I'm fairly confident that Punji doesn't identify with either of those two groups.

If you don't care about any of that though then that's awesome too. You do you. I'll be back again to have this same conversation and probably post an insulting gif or two the next time you lot run this same tired play on someone else about a month or so from now.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 6, 2020)

ASTA said:


> He wasn't. He was voicing an opinion in a respectful and tactful way. This opinion rubbed you wrong though.
> 
> And this is understandable. You're a member of the transgender community. Pretty sure Lucy is too if her profile status is anything to go by. Logically, both of you have a vested interest in protecting it whenever you perceive someone attacking it in an overt or even subtle way. Attaman is a stock techie social progressive with a moral battleaxe to grind with anyone who commits the carnal sin of wrongthink and these guy are a dime-a-dozen on websites like Reddit and Twitter. His behavior is also typical.
> 
> ...


Opinions don't inherently deserve respect. And it doesn't matter how nice you are about saying something terrible. If someone said they didn't like black people in the nicest way possible, they'd still be an asshole.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 6, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> *Stares at @ASTA * Yeah there are.



I'm the spice of life for this forum. Could you imagine how terribly boring and dreadfully conformist this joint would be without _me _around?

Also, when the fuck am I getting my hug?


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 6, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> At last, my nemesis.
> 
> Lets fight!
> *fires up Smash Bros*


Ooh, I can work another unpopular opinion into that!

Best Smash character is Jigglypuff. And it's just pure coincidence that that's the only one I'm even remotely good with.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Ooh, I can work another unpopular opinion into that!
> 
> Best Smash character is Jigglypuff. And it's just pure coincidence that that's the only one I'm even remotely good with.


Jigglypuff?

Oh, please. Fox is the best character.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

Reply


Yakamaru said:


> Jigglypuff?
> 
> Oh, please. Fox is the best character.


fox is too foxy, he should be removed >:C


----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Attaman is a stock techie social progressive with a moral battleaxe to grind with anyone who commits the carnal sin of wrongthink and these guy are a dime-a-dozen on websites like Reddit and Twitter.


I'm sorry, you appear to be mistaken: This the *un*_popular_ opinion thread. Yes, _un_popular. I believe you're looking for the Open Chat thread. It's over there.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

ASTA said:


> I'm the spice of life for this forum. Could you imagine how terribly boring and dreadfully conformist this joint would be without _me _around?
> 
> Also, when the fuck am I getting my hug?


When did I say I would give you a hug? I am missing this part of my memory


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 6, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Jigglypuff?
> 
> Oh, please. Fox is the best character.


Nah best is King K Rool
Just listen to this theme


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 6, 2020)

Spoiler











------------



LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Nah best is King K Rool
> Just listen to this theme





Yakamaru said:


> Jigglypuff?
> 
> Oh, please. Fox is the best character.





TemetNosce88 said:


> Ooh, I can work another unpopular opinion into that!
> 
> Best Smash character is Jigglypuff. And it's just pure coincidence that that's the only one I'm even remotely good with.





VeeStars said:


> Reply
> 
> fox is too foxy, he should be removed >:C


----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2020)

Unpopular Smash opinion... unpopular Smash opinion... oh!

_Melee_ isn't that great (not bad, but not the second coming), and _Brawl_ wasn't really that bad. Also I couldn't care less about Geno being out.


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> your transphobic sentiments had been outlined throughout the discourse from breaking down bathroom separation to genitals trying to frame it as having a wee wee requires a urinal, which do you have a urinal in your abode?, and not having a wee wee means you shouldnt be in the restroom with urinals.
> The saying that misgendering people is a difference of opinion which it really isnt like willfully misgendering trans folk and/or greenlighting it as a matter of opinion and totally not asshole behavior is complicity of transphobia.
> 
> Your first post which again is an age old dog whistle of transphobes.
> ...



The problem with this is, if you can't even post a quote of this behaviour it's difficult to even believe it happened. You accuse me of a very unpleasant thing and say it's been said everywhere but won't provide a text example of it.

At best you mention I said bathrooms should be viewed as sex-based and not gender. And this is an issue? Isn't the whole point of the argument for trans people to use bathrooms on a basis other than gender? I never said a male was required to use a urinal, just that they should for the efficiency and public sanity. It's like using paper towels verses a blow dryer. Textiles like paper towels trap bacteria in the fibres while the air dryers just blow bacteria around. Yeah they'll both work but everyone is much less likely to ingest bacteria or other biological matter with the paper towels.

I'm saying doing things other people don't like doesn't automatically make someone a bad person, as I've said. My first post is bland and generic as can be, because there are so many examples I didn't even list one. You're the one reading trans rights from it, not me.

I'm not even going to continue to humour you unless you can quote a post of mine where you feel I was acting or speaking in a direct or inherently transphobic manner. The fact that no one else has either thus far ought to speak volumes about this.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 6, 2020)

Punji said:


> I like to think a person is more than a sexuality and that the person matters more than a pronoun. Referring to the "default" doesn't make someone a bad person. For example, I don't ever plan on having children, actively wanting the opposite for a few reasons. But my mother and grandparents always say things like "oh you will" or "just wait 'till you get married" when I tell them so. They're not respecting my desire to avoid bearing offspring, and occasionally they ask me why I don't ever bring a girl home or how long until I have kids, but this doesn't make them bad people. They just can't see it from another perspective.
> 
> If someone identifies as gay or trans or whatever and someone says "oh [person] is just confused" or some such thing, they're not a bad person for not accepting the idea at face value. If anything I'd say it's worse to say "either accept [quality or belief] or you're a shitty person" than it would be to just not believe someone when they identify as something different or state some belief the other person doesn't share.
> 
> If they're being an asshole about it sure, that's different, but misguidedness or misunderstanding something and not taking it seriously isn't a big deal.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 6, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: arguing on the internet is one of the least fun things a person can do.


----------



## Punji (Nov 6, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> [Post]



Alright, thank you.

Now, what or perhaps where is what I said an issue? I provided an example of this and stated my argument that "they just can't see it from another perspective." Overall I was quite sympathetic to the idea, only challenging the same same hostile sentiments of "agree with me or you're a terrible person."

Am I mistaken in some way? Please tell me with in no uncertain terms why this is directly or inherently transphobic.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

@Scrydan @luffy @Flamingo 

A literal fucking dox.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 6, 2020)

LMAO.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

ASTA said:


> LMAO.


How in the world is that supposed to be funny? Are you insane?


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 6, 2020)

PistolPete said:


> insert incel rage here


Well, I'm a virgin with a job, so I guess that puts me ahead of you still.


----------



## Perron The Fox (Nov 6, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Well, I'm a virgin with a job, so I guess that puts me ahead of you still.


Hey now, you're a virgin with a job who didn't rage quit because they realized they were a piece of shit. That puts you way ahead of him.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 6, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> How in the world is that supposed to be funny? Are you insane?



Aside from the edgy misanthropy, the lukewarm depression, and some seriously twisted chronic anger issues? Nah.

I just find it hilarious that someone was mad enough to dox some random dude on FAF and call them a 30 year-old virgin as an insult. Could've sworn we were past the "haha you no stick your peen in a cooch" thing but I guess the sex positivity stuff started and ended with society deciding that dunking on hoes was no longer acceptable.

Plus, the doxxing was just so _random_. Like, holy shit.


----------



## Perron The Fox (Nov 6, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Aside from the edgy misanthropy, the lukewarm depression, and some seriously twisted chronic anger issues? Nah.
> 
> I just find it hilarious that someone was mad enough to dox some random dude on FAF and call them a 30 year-old virgin as an insult. Could've sworn we were past the "haha you no stick your peen in a cooch" thing but I guess the sex positivity stuff started and ended with society deciding that dunking on hoes was no longer acceptable.


Oh it goes back way farther. That guy is named Kyr and he's been in the fandom for a while as a horrible example of a human being. He has a habit of worming his way and pretend to be normal, but once you peel away the façade all you see is shit. He claims that his mental health has been declining, but every issue he has is his own fault. He bitched out and got arrested several times because he's just unfit to be around regular people. I can go on, although I am unsure if it's against the rules.

If you want to know more, I am completely capable of giving my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Perron The Fox (Nov 6, 2020)

R23PO said:


> I'm not angry, i'm free. Goodbye, i'm done with you.


You said that when you got out of prison after you said you met a Buddhist for mediation or something stupid. It took you one week to blow up my phone with 60+ messages about how you wanted to kill Joe because you blamed all your problems on him. It took you a week last time, I'll give you 3 days this time.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 6, 2020)

Man of a Thousand Alts. 

I have a _very _morbid desire to learn more about this piece of drama. Sounds hilarious.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 6, 2020)

R23PO said:


> I'm not angry, i'm free. Goodbye (name dox), i'm done with you.


----------



## Perron The Fox (Nov 6, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Man of a Thousand Alts.
> 
> I have a _very _morbid desire to learn more about this piece of drama. Sounds hilarious.


Oh man I could write it up for you easily. I deleted all the past messages except one of his old accounts is still on my friends list. Let me see what I can salvage.

Aw, looks like Chairman meow is not on my friends list. Maybe I can find them. If I cannot, I'll recall what I can from memory.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 6, 2020)

Perron The Fox said:


> Oh man I could write it up for you easily. I deleted all the past messages except one of his old accounts is still on my friends list. Let me see what I can salvage.


Don't humour them. They find it funny.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 6, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Don't humour them. They find it funny.



_Jeez _you're such a downer.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 6, 2020)

ASTA said:


> _Jeez _you're such a downer.


...


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 6, 2020)

I take a power nap and I wake up to someone getting doxxed. 

*MEGA OOF*


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 6, 2020)

ASTA said:


> _Jeez _you're such a downer.


I mean, can you blame me when there's so much drama bringing the place down and internet weirdos doxing people for literally no reason? Then there's you finding the whole thing funny and being a colossal dick. But who am I to point out what's painfully obvious?

You tell me what enjoyment can be found when there's all this shit being thrown around.

Away from the shit, I'm rather upbeat. Then again, you don't know very much about me.


----------



## Rassah (Nov 7, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: respect shouldn't simply be given based on your political position. Or chosen pronouns. Or because you demand it or think you have a right to it. Respect must be earned.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 7, 2020)

wouldn't be me without some dragonball related opinions:

dragonball super is dogshit
goku's "i am" speech in the original dub is dogshit
vegeta is dogshit
kai did certain things better than the original, goku's "i am" speech for example
kai music isnt even bad, and can even be really good, the braveheart's triumphant return, for example.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Unpopular opinion: respect shouldn't simply be given based on your political position. Or chosen pronouns. Or because you demand it or think you have a right to it. Respect must be earned.


Please just be quiet. Why should you call a cis person their pronouns either, since that's "demanding" respect too?


----------



## Rassah (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Please just be quiet. Why should you call a cis person their pronouns either, since that's "demanding" respect too?



Cis person's pronouns aren't a source of respect either. They're still just pronouns, not actions


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Cis person's pronouns aren't a source of respect either. They're still just pronouns, not actions


Ok? But if you misgender a cis person would you correct yourself if they told you or would that be them "demanding" respect?


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 7, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Unpopular opinion: respect shouldn't simply be given based on your political position. Or chosen pronouns. Or because you demand it or think you have a right to it. Respect must be earned.


Oh look. It's the complete douchebag who posted someone's IRL pic on a Twitter thread just to spite them.
Don't come here touting 'respect must be earned' when you've earned absolutely fuck-all from a fair few people.

I get the point, but you've done some things that don't exactly earn you respect.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Nov 7, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Unpopular opinion: respect shouldn't simply be given based on your political position. Or chosen pronouns. Or because you demand it or think you have a right to it. Respect must be earned.


Everyone is worthy of respect to some degree. Most people probably wouldn't like it if someone decided to just nudge them out of the way to get to something in the grocery store. I bet you wouldn't like it either.


----------



## Rassah (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ok? But if you misgender a cis person would you correct yourself if they told you or would that be them "demanding" respect?



If they think that's "demanding respect," they'd be wrong. As I said, pronouns aren't a source of respect. But if you ignore someone's reasonable request to use pronouns, you would surely lose their respect. Personally I don't care what you want to be called, if you want me to call you something, I'll call you that.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

Then why are you going on about respect in the first place???


----------



## Rassah (Nov 7, 2020)

Unpopular opinion, addendum: you don't have to bother getting respect from everyone. Some people aren't worth bothering getting respect from, and some will never respect you no matter what you do. Stick to the people who have a positive effect on your life.



VeeStars said:


> Then why are you going on about respect in the first place???



It's an unpopular opinion in an unpopular opinion thread.



KD142000 said:


> Oh look. It's the complete douchebag who posted someone's IRL pic on a Twitter thread just to spite them.



It was a public pic she posted on her own public Twitter. I just pointed it out to someone she was being VERY ugly to. Sometimes it helps to match a face to the person you're dealing with.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Please just be quiet. Why should you call a cis person their pronouns either, since that's "demanding" respect too?



Calling a man a man or a woman a woman wouldn't be showing respect. That's just average everyday people being average everyday people. Most men for example aren't going to look at an adult female human and go out of their way to call her a man because every feature that she is overtly displaying, from voice inflection/tone to facial bone anatomy, is signaling to the man that she is a woman.

This is about as natural as breathing. It's really not that complicated.

The vast majority of humans don't wander about in their day-to-day lives being overly concerned with what gender that they identify as. Most of them see sex and gender as one in the same, they are passively content with being referred to as either a man or a woman, and most of them will reflexively identify someone as either male or female based off of readily apparent physical sex cues.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 7, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> wouldn't be me without some dragonball related opinions:
> 
> goku's "i am" speech in the original dub is dogshit
> vegeta is dogshit



Piccolo and Gohan were always my favorite growing up.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 7, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Unpopular opinion, addendum: you don't have to bother getting respect from everyone. Some people aren't worth bothering getting respect from, and some will never respect you no matter what you do. Stick to the people who have a positive effect on your life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay now that was just another dick move.


----------



## Rassah (Nov 7, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Okay now that was just another dick move.



Sorry, what was?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Sorry, what was?


Don't use people's IRL images and make fun of their appearance to further an argument. Come on now, this isn't daycare.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 7, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Unpopular opinion, addendum: you don't have to bother getting respect from everyone. Some people aren't worth bothering getting respect from, and some will never respect you no matter what you do. Stick to the people who have a positive effect on your life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I believe it was you going way too far and looking like a complete tosser. Not only that, but a creeper, too. You can try all you like to pretend you wanted to 'enlighten' somebody about who they're 'dealing with'.

Also, I looked into that. Seems like you jumped in just to post that. But you carry on denying it if it lets you sleep without pills. Behave properly. It's not hard to do.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Calling a man a man or a woman a woman wouldn't be showing respect. That's just average everyday people being average everyday people. Most men for example aren't going to look at an adult female human and go out of their way to call her a man because every feature that she is overtly displaying, from voice inflection/tone to facial bone anatomy, is signaling to the man that she is a woman.
> 
> This is about as natural as breathing. It's really not that complicated.
> 
> The vast majority of humans don't wander about in their day-to-day lives being overly concerned with what gender that they identify as. Most of them see sex and gender as one in the same, they are passively content with being referred to as either a man or a woman, and most of them will reflexively identify someone as either male or female based off of readily apparent physical sex cues.


And you are stating this why? I never said it was bad to accidentally misgender someone. It takes seconds out of your day to apologize for misgendering someone and move on. This has nothing to do with respect being earned or whatever.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2020)

Castlevania is thebest animeout there, hands down.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 7, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Castlevania is thebest animeout there, hands down.


I thought it was alright :3

Have you watched Blood of Zeus? Same folks made it I think in terms of animation and style.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 7, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Castlevania is thebest animeout there, hands down.


Then you haven't seen Cory in the House


----------



## Rassah (Nov 7, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: Everyone judges others by how they look. Even people who pretend they don't 





__





						Blink: The Power of Thinking Without Thinking: Gladwell, Malcolm: 8601416581309: Amazon.com: Books
					

Blink: The Power of Thinking Without Thinking [Gladwell, Malcolm] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Blink: The Power of Thinking Without Thinking



					www.amazon.com


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Unpopular opinion: Everyone judges others by how they look. Even people who pretend they don't


Unpopular opinion: stop digging yourself into a hole


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 7, 2020)

Australia should have won The Great Emu war


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 7, 2020)

Unpopular opinion?
To judge someone based on a presumption of linking a name to a race and then to a stereotype or a culture to build a predisposed assumption of that person without meeting them is... racist?


----------



## Skittles (Nov 7, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Unpopular opinion: Everyone judges others by how they look. Even people who pretend they don't


Truth. We make an opinion of someone within 10 seconds based on image. But a book can not be judged by the cover. 

As I proved to my therapist the other week to much amusement.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 7, 2020)

Actual unpopular opinion: buttermilk ranch dressing on spaghetti is _excellent_. Anyone here who hasn't tried it needs to do it _immediately_.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 7, 2020)

Long, black curly hair. Pink lips. Not necessarily the prettiest but definitely have breasts and wide hips. 
Female biological and physical... 
Confident. Strong. Independent. I don't need makeup to love myself!

"I_ can help you over here_, *sir*!" 
"_Thank you_, *sir*!" 
"_You sound like a *boy.*_"


----------



## zandelux (Nov 7, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Castlevania is thebest animeout there, hands down.



Season 3 was amazing, but best of all time? I think not. I'd like it better if all the male characters didn't have the same mumbly way of talking.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 7, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: Dumpster fires on this site are very visually off-putting.

Also, sometimes, your opinion is not an opinion. It's sometimes a fact. And it can easily be proved with looking at how someone behaves in an argument.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Nov 7, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: More people should have a glass of *warm* milk before going to bed. It's a nice treat and is arguably tastier than cold milk. :3


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Unpopular opinion: More people should have a glass of *warm* milk before going to bed. It's a nice treat and is arguably tastier than cold milk. :3


Unpopular opinion: why do people just drink milk straight, that's nasty


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Unpopular opinion: why do people just drink milk straight, that's nasty


milk helps bones go stronk


----------



## Skittles (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Unpopular opinion: why do people just drink milk straight, that's nasty


Because milk is god tier. I used to buy gold top in the UK. (Straight from the cow milk) lovely..


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> milk helps bones go stronk


milk is in chocolate so therefore eat chocolate to go stronk


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> milk is in chocolate so therefore eat chocolate to go stronk


choccy makes happy emotions in brain so yes... or choccy milk.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> choccy makes happy emotions in brain so yes... or choccy milk.


choccy makes head jelly squirt good chemicals that make head jelly excited so head jelly want more choccy


----------



## Skittles (Nov 7, 2020)

I don't get that with chocolate... CURRY THOUGH!!


----------



## Rayd (Nov 7, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Piccolo and Gohan were always my favorite growing up.


trunks is genuinely my biggest hero and inspiration in media. and then piccolo and gohan follow closely behind. at times i feel like one of the only people in the world that not only likes goku more than vegeta, but doesn't even have vegeta in their top five favorite characters.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

Skittles said:


> I don't get that with chocolate... CURRY THOUGH!!


Abnormal being detected. COMMENCING DESTRUCTION


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 7, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> trunks is genuinely my biggest hero and inspiration in media. and then piccolo and gohan follow closely behind. at times i feel like one of the only people in the world that not only likes goku more than vegeta, but doesn't even have vegeta in their top five favorite characters.


Because I've never watched Dragonball...do you know where I can at least check out some of it? I think I'd like to give it a try. Seemed like it was more my speed than other things.

Unpopular opinion: Most furry YouTubers don't make real content. It's just them in suits prattling about...hardly anything, most of the time. Maybe it's just not my thing, but something I've noticed.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 7, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Because I've never watched Dragonball...do you know where I can at least check out some of it? I think I'd like to give it a try. Seemed like it was more my speed than other things.


there used to be this site where you could _very very very legally _watch the entire franchise for free. i'm not sure if it's around anymore, but if i remember the name of it, i'll link you it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Here's one of mine: Pineapple does not go on pizza. Don't @ me. :V


*angry dragon noises*


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 7, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> there used to be this site where you could _very very very legally _watch the entire franchise for free. i'm not sure if it's around anymore, but if i remember the name of it, i'll link you it.


Thanks, much appreciated :3

I know they censored it when it aired on TV...in some dumb ways, admittedly. But I think nowadays, they might have used the not made for TV cuts that don't have the strange censoring?

Uh...unpopular opinion: Haddock is better than cod for fish and chips.


----------



## Punji (Nov 7, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Because I've never watched Dragonball...do you know where I can at least check out some of it? I think I'd like to give it a try. Seemed like it was more my speed than other things.



I happen to know of this site: https://www.thewatchcartoononline.tv/subbed-anime-list#D where it's listed.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 7, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I know they censored it when it aired on TV...in some dumb ways, admittedly. But I think nowadays, they might have used the not made for TV cuts that don't have the strange censoring?


funny you mentioned that because i was introduced to the franchise when they aired DBZ Kai on nicktoons, and i feel like the strangest thing they decided to keep in was somebody's arm literally getting cut clean off. wasn't complaining though, that shit was cool as fuck to me when i was like 10 lol.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 7, 2020)

Punji said:


> I happen to know of this site: https://www.thewatchcartoononline.tv/subbed-anime-list#D where it's listed.


Looking into it...only two episodes are up. No idea if they're the first and second or not.
Thanks, though. It might come in handy for the other shows listed


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 7, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> funny you mentioned that because i was introduced to the franchise when they aired DBZ Kai on nicktoons, and i feel like the strangest thing they decided to keep in was somebody's arm literally getting cut clean off. wasn't complaining though, that shit was cool as fuck to me when i was like 10 lol.


There is a video counting them down somewhere...Watched that only last night.
You mean...the dude who can grow four arms? Teiten or...something like that? (You can tell I've never watched it). Nappa (or Napa, whichever) did do something like that in one of the clips and they passed it off as if his victim could just regrow it XD

Also all the times people die very clearly but they pretend they didn't. Like, come on, even kids know what's up here.

Here's that video, btw.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Unpopular opinion: why do people just drink milk straight, that's nasty


It's how my ancestors got their extra calcium to thrive. It's natural to me at this point, albeit a rather odd natural.

It also makes a great cooking and baking ingredient in general, so it's practical for other uses too.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> It's how my ancestors got their extra calcium to thrive. It's natural to me at this point, albeit a rather odd one.
> 
> It also makes a great cooking and baking ingredient in general, so it's practical for others uses too.


Did you not read my post, I said why do people just drink it as straight liquid, it's fine in other things, all though I am a tad lactose intolerant.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Did you not read my post, I said why do people just drink it as straight liquid, it's fine in other things, all though I am a tad lactose intolerant.


Ah, my bad, I just woke up, and got some mental whiplash reading the past few pages of this thread.

To answer your question, I find drinking it as a liquid to be the most practical way of consuming it personally.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Ah, my bad, I just woke up, and got some mental whiplash reading the past few pages of this thread.
> 
> To answer your question, I find drinking it as a liquid to be the most practical way of consuming it personally.


no


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> no


What about Almond or Soy milk?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> What about Almond or Soy milk?


I do not drink any liquid milk or milk replacement >:c


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I do not drink any liquid milk or milk replacement >:c


>:0


----------



## Skittles (Nov 7, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Unpopular opinion: Most furry YouTubers don't make real content. It's just them in suits prattling about...hardly anything, most of the time. Maybe it's just not my thing, but something I've noticed.




Tbh, you are not alone there. I don't watch youtube streams or streamers anyway. But the ones I have watched generally bore me.. Unless it is somewhat educational to what interested me in the first place or it is funny. Most just talk nonsense or about how much they dislike stuff.. Out of the ones I have watched anyway heh.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 7, 2020)

Oat milk is nice.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

unpopular opinion: banish the letter E


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> unpopular opinion: banish the letter E


Why?


----------



## Eremurus (Nov 7, 2020)

Modern video games aren't very fun.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Why?


I dislike it

unpopular opinion:
_____ was better in the past totally not any biases or anything


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I dislike it


This is an understandable answer. Have a good day.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> This is an understandable answer. Have a good day.


i hate E


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> i hate E


It's in your username tho :0c


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> It's in your username tho :0c


no, e is in my name, not E


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> no, e is in my name, not E


.......


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> .......


dummy


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> dummy


Wow, rude >:V


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Wow, rude >:V


says the one who didn't know the difference between e and E >:V


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> says the one who didn't know the difference between e and E >:V


Dragons have trouble with English. It's not my fault.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Dragons have trouble with English. It's not my fault.


fake news


----------



## Eremurus (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> .......


My name is beautiful and I'll have you know it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> My name is beautiful and I'll have you know it.


Joking aside you both have nice names :3


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks, I stole it from a walmart


----------



## oappo (Nov 7, 2020)

Sprinkles don't belong on food. Sure, they look nice visually, but they interfere with the texture and/or (depending on how much/brand) taste.


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Nov 7, 2020)

-Polygamy is alright. Life is too short and just loving one person is not for everyone.
-Incest is also alright as long as the people involved are at least 18, are consenting, and not groomed. The only reason besides social norms is because of potential babies being more likely to gain genetic diseases. Protection can be used, and an abortion can be performed if needed. If the people doing it are the same sex or are infertile, then that‘s not even an issue.


Spoiler: Super Controversial



-Little Town Hero is a fun game, and people are over exaggerating how much it affected development of Sword and Shield. Even with all of Gamefreak working on SwSh, I don’t think that much would have been different apart from graphical improvements and _maaaaybee_ some more returning mons. That company really isn’t known for their coding prowess nor for working in 3D, so that hypothetical version of SwSh would still be marred with numerous technical issues.
-Both episodes of Sonic 4 are alright platformers, even though they do not recapture what made the classic Sonic games so fun. Shame that the overwhelmingly negative reception of those games, especially the first killed any future opportunity for Dimps to create new Sonic games. They were overall a good company who brought about the best Sonic games in the 2000’s.


----------



## Simo (Nov 7, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> There were like 3 mods online just a second ago and none of them did shit about this thread wtf



I noticed this. What's the deal with 'political' content being restricted, if the mods don't enforce the rule?

This thread has largely become a way for people to try to shoehorn in whatever provocative political or social opinion and dogwhistle under the guise of, "Well, it _is_ the unpopular opinions thread..."

Opinion, perhaps unpopular: It'd be nice to see such posts face more strict moderation.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 7, 2020)

Meta_Tiara said:


> -Polygamy is alright. Life is too short and just loving one person is not for everyone.
> -Incest is also alright as long as the people involved are at least 18, are consenting, and not groomed. The only reason besides social norms is because of potential babies being more likely to gain genetic diseases. Protection can be used, and an abortion can be performed if needed. If the people doing it are the same sex or are infertile, then that‘s not even an issue.



I like the cut of your jib. Incest just feels wrong on every level, but I can't actually find a rational reason against it when procreation isn't involved. I feel like a machine that's been hacked.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Castlevania is thebest animeout there, hands down.


...This supposed to be an unpopular opinion? xD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 7, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Unpopular opinion: This thread is a garbage fire


It took a surprisingly long time to get this way.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 7, 2020)

"An eye for an eye will make the whole world blind" - _M. Gandhi_


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 7, 2020)

Wear a welders mask or eye protection when harvesting eyes.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 7, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Wear a welders mask or eye protection when harvesting eyes.



Will this work when harvesting other body parts or organs?


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 7, 2020)

Proper protective wear always a good idea


----------



## Attaman (Nov 7, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Will this work when harvesting other body parts or organs?





LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Proper protective wear always a good idea



Dress up or down as needed. And never forget... Zydrate comes in a little glass vial.


----------



## Punji (Nov 7, 2020)

PVP games kinda suck. PVP elements in PVE games tend to suck a lot.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 7, 2020)

Attaman said:


> Dress up or down as needed. And never forget... Zydrate comes in a little glass vial.



A little glass vial???


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 7, 2020)

Punji said:


> PVP games kinda suck. PVP elements in PVE games tend to suck a lot.


Thought you were talking about the forum game and was about to beat you up but I agree with you


----------



## MM13 (Nov 7, 2020)

I don't get the appeal of Fire Emblem...it just come across as a soap opera in game form.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 8, 2020)

MM13 said:


> I don't get the appeal of Fire Emblem...it just come across as a soap opera in game form.



I think it all depends which one you play.
I personally find the older ones to be cliche.
"I'm royalty/discover I'm royalty! Let's go defend my kingdom!"

POR/RD (with Ike) is the only one I enjoyed because it had a wide cast of characters with all kinds of personalities. It featured topics like racism and relationships only ever happened if you happened to make use of the units that were predetermined to have relationships...

*The new ones however...* they've just gone full anime romance drama (bath houses, being able to pet your allies, having armies of babies) and I resent it. :T

Regardless of the story though, I find the actual strategy/gameplay to be fun.


----------



## MM13 (Nov 8, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I think it all depends which one you play.
> I personally find the older ones to be cliche.
> "I'm royalty/discover I'm royalty! Let's go defend my kingdom!"
> 
> ...



That and when you think about it...it's one of the only games where you can't actually come back after you die, unless it's the casual version.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

MM13 said:


> That and when you think about it...it's one of the only games where you can't actually come back after you die, unless it's the casual version.


You ever heard of a rougelike? There is a whole genre based on not being able to come back after you die -____-


----------



## Rayd (Nov 8, 2020)

edgy aesthetic shouldn't be inherently bad and it's a shame that it's become common place for it to be thought of as so.


----------



## MM13 (Nov 8, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You ever heard of a rougelike? There is a whole genre based on not being able to come back after you die -____-



There's a genre based on the concept of being permantely dead in a game?


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Nov 8, 2020)

MM13 said:


> There's a genre based on the concept of being permantely dead in a game?


Yup! More recent examples include Binding of Isaac, Synthetik, and Monolith. Another hallmark of rougelikes is that the level layouts are randomized, so each playthrough is different.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2020)

Animal abuse is ok only if an animal is attacking you for no foreseeable reason.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2020)

Briefs > Boxers


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Unpopular opinion: respect shouldn't simply be given based on your political position. Or chosen pronouns. Or because you demand it or think you have a right to it. Respect must be earned.


I would never say that respect must be earned. Respect should be given to everyone until they give you a reason to not respect them. Anyone who thinks I need to "earn their respect" is way too self important for me to waste my time with.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2020)

Nuanced opinion: there are different types of respect. 

Some of them are forms of respect we are all entitled to, and others are forms of respect that grow over time.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

Unpopular opinion...

Mayonnaise is disgusting, as is ketchup.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Unpopular opinion...
> 
> Mayonnaise is disgusting, as is ketchup.



Have you tried mixing them together though?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Nuanced opinion: there are different types of respect.
> 
> Some of them are forms of respect we are all entitled to, and others are forms of respect that grow over time.


True. I should have put that everyone is entitled to a base level of respect etc...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Have you tried mixing them together though?


*horrified screaming*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Nuanced opinion: there are different types of respect.
> 
> Some of them are forms of respect we are all entitled to, and others are forms of respect that grow over time.





A Minty cheetah said:


> True. I should have put that everyone is entitled to a base level of respect etc...



.....I.... think when you two are referring to "respect we're all entitled to", that is a little more accurately described by the word "courtesy" or perhaps "decency".

Or perhaps "manners".

Let me see if I can come up with an example that ISN'T pronoun-related...

Okay, here's the best I've got at the moment.  Courtesy vs. respect is kind of the difference between "don't set off an actual PTSD trigger" vs. "wow this person is continuing to learn more about PTSD triggers".

I might come up with a better one later.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> .....I.... think when you two are referring to "respect we're all entitled to", that is a little more accurately described by the word "courtesy" or perhaps "decency".
> 
> Or perhaps "manners".
> 
> ...


Thinking more about it, I reckon a lot of the time people should say that it is _trust _which is what needs to be earned.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 8, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Unpopular opinion...
> 
> Mayonnaise is disgusting, as is ketchup.


That's not an unpopular opinion....
At least not from where I'm standing.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 8, 2020)

TR273 said:


> That's not an unpopular opinion....
> At least not from where I'm standing.


I'm looked at crazy for hating ketchup lol
But, I hate all condiments other than bbq (and even I only like it on rare occasions)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

Having children and reproducing should never be discouraged or portrayed as a bad thing. It should be praised. It's natural for everyone.

You're not a good person for singling out that occasional middle class American mom with 9 kids and telling her she's committing "environmental terrorism". You're just an asshole.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

MM13 said:


> There's a genre based on the concept of being permantely dead in a game?


Yes. Other features of the genre include dungeon crawling, procedurally generated levels, tile-based graphics, and having to restart upon player death.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Getting revenge and destroying your 'enemies' is a nice thing to fantasize about, I suppose. All you'll really achieve though is getting yourself put down. You'll play right into the hands of your real enemies with this approach.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 8, 2020)

Pokemon games are the same shit over and over.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Having children and reproducing should never be discouraged or portrayed as a bad thing.




Unless they're teenagers! ;D


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> Pokemon games are the same shit over and over.


like call of duty, madden, fifa, NBA and all the other sports games


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

Science and Christian theology are inherently non-contradictory, such that scientific understanding supports Christian belief.

(For all the other amateur theologians out there, I'm referring to Ian Barbour's Integration model as the correct state of things.)


----------



## Skittles (Nov 8, 2020)

Christmas is cancelled.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> Science and Christian theology are inherently non-contradictory, such that scientific understanding supports Christian belief.
> 
> (For all the other amateur theologians out there, I'm referring to Ian Barbour's Integration model as the correct state of things.)


7 days ain't gonna make a world bub


----------



## Attaman (Nov 8, 2020)

People should reflect on those who have spent years chanting for their and their loved ones’ death and / or suffering. Understand that just because tables may or may not have turned and you’re no longer open season, it doesn’t mean you should _just_ bask in their fear of turn about / consequences. One should give them a hand up.

After all, cannot complete a suplex without at least some lifting and leverage.

Never forget. Make it clear that Newton wasn’t talking shit, and that actions always have a reaction.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

You all are cute


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> Science and Christian theology are inherently non-contradictory, such that scientific understanding supports Christian belief.
> 
> (For all the other amateur theologians out there, I'm referring to Ian Barbour's Integration model as the correct state of things.)


oh boy....


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> 7 days ain't gonna make a world bub



Exactly. That's my point. But I guess you're not one for Christian doctrine.

(A seven-day Earth is not a universally agreed belief in Christianity. I'm referring to the concept of Evolutionary Creationism.)


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> Exactly. That's my point. But I guess you're not one for Christian doctrine.
> 
> (A seven-day Earth is not a universally agreed belief in Christianity. I'm referring to the concept of Evolutionary Creationism.)


If god created us why am I such a mess ;w;


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> Exactly. That's my point. But I guess you're not one for Christian doctrine.
> 
> (A seven-day Earth is not a universally agreed belief in Christianity. I'm referring to the concept of Evolutionary Creationism.)


If you change one part which was once held to be universal, why keep any of it at all? Evolutionary Creationism is just another rewriting of Christianity.


----------



## Rassah (Nov 8, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I would never say that respect must be earned. Respect should be given to everyone until they give you a reason to not respect them. Anyone who thinks I need to "earn their respect" is way too self important for me to waste my time with.



You are confusing courtesy with respect. We should be courteous to everyone.
Unless they demand respect without having earned it.


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> If you change one part which was once held to be universal, why keep any of it at all? Evolutionary Creationism is just another rewriting of Christianity.



The study of theology is and has always been ongoing. A new understanding the natural world, which Christianity believes was created in its entirety by God, requires a new understanding of how this event occurred. Scientific beliefs change all the time, why keep any of them if every theory is eventually replaced?

Not every Christian will agree with every belief held by other Christians, hence why this is an unpopular opinion. It's not strictly popular even within Christianity.   Only Old-Earth Creationists and Evolutionary Creationists would agree to the belief that the planet is very old, and even then only ECs would agree with the integration of science and theology.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> The study of theology is and has always been ongoing. A new understanding the natural world, which Christianity believes was created in its entirety by God, requires a new understanding of how this event occurred. Scientific beliefs change all the time, why keep any of them if every theory is eventually replaced?
> 
> Not every Christian will agree with every belief held by other Christians, hence why this is an unpopular opinion. It's not strictly popular even within Christianity.   Only Old-Earth Creationists and Evolutionary Creationists would agree to the belief that the planet is very old, and even then only ECs would agree with the integration of science and theology.


It all reeks of bullshit. But this is the unpopular opinion thread.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

Rassah said:


> You are confusing courtesy with respect. We should be courteous to everyone.
> Unless they demand respect without having earned it.


Don’t you go starting this again...


----------



## pinecones (Nov 8, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Don’t you go starting this again...



Ditto. (pun intended)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

Kids should be taught how to write in cursive again in public school.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Kids should be taught how to write in cursive again in public school.


F*ck, sh*t, c*nt.... 

Oh, cursIVE. Not ING. Got it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> The study of theology is and has always been ongoing. A new understanding the natural world, which Christianity believes was created in its entirety by God, requires a new understanding of how this event occurred. Scientific beliefs change all the time, why keep any of them if every theory is eventually replaced?
> 
> Not every Christian will agree with every belief held by other Christians, hence why this is an unpopular opinion. It's not strictly popular even within Christianity.   Only Old-Earth Creationists and Evolutionary Creationists would agree to the belief that the planet is very old, and even then only ECs would agree with the integration of science and theology.



I am a biologist. I actually have two papers on evolutionary processes in preparation at the moment.

It's not quite right to view all theories in Science as _doomed to eventually be replaced_- because support for ideas in science is determined by evidence.
There is so _much_ evidence for say, Plate Tectonics, that this theory is not going to be replaced as a result of any new discoveries.
It will be expanded with new insights though as more knowledge accumulates.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> F*ck, sh*t, c*nt....
> 
> Oh, cursIVE. Not ING. Got it.


Kids learn that kind in school too.


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> It all reeks of bullshit. But this is the unpopular opinion thread.



*Tips fedora*



Fallowfox said:


> I am a biologist. I actually have two papers on evolutionary processes in preparation at the moment.
> 
> It's not quite right to view all theories in Science as _doomed to eventually be replaced_- because support for ideas in science is determined by evidence.
> There is so _much_ evidence for say, Plate Tectonics, that this theory is not going to be replaced as a result of any new discoveries.
> It will be expanded with new insights though as more knowledge accumulates.



Fun! Just out of curiosity, what field do you prefer? I like ecology the most, even though I studied human physiology more.

I don't really agree. Nothing in science to this degree can actually ever be _known_. Evolution is just a theory, one which can't really even be tested well. Maybe it won't be replaced, maybe it will. People used to "know" atoms looked like solar systems, now we "know" it's something different. Can we say now, that we _know_ the reality? We only think we do. Maybe we really do, but what if we're wrong?

Regardless, I'm more interested in the theology for this instance.   Both scientific and religious beliefs change with time and it's fallacious to say one or both are wrong because they change. This is simply the way human knowledge and understanding flows.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Kids should be taught how to write in cursive again in public school.


No, cursive should die. Also I was taught cursive in school, btw, just forgot all of it


----------



## pinecones (Nov 8, 2020)

Cursive was only taught because it's the most efficient script when using heavy ink flowing styluses, quills, and pens. It was really the only way to write.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> *Tips fedora*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gravity is just a theory too.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm experienced in theories, especially theoretical physics. I have a theoretical degree in physics


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> *Tips fedora*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Mathematical biologist' is how I'd describe myself. I have an interdisciplinary approach with research that cuts across traditional disciplines.


I would caution you against thinking people ever 'knew' atoms 'looked like solar systems', by the way- because while this is how Niels Bohr's discoveries are represented to school age children, they're a child-friendly translation of his ideas, and shouldn't be treated as synonymous with his work.
Niels Bohr's hypothesis, that atoms are composed of nuclei surrounded by orbits of electrons corresponding to different energy levels, is a correct description.
Subsequent improvements in understanding of atomic structure _did not_ overturn Bohr's ideas here; they remain facts. They aren't really going to change, Punjii.

Again, think of Plate Tectonics. Those Plates exist. No new information will prove that they don't. There's actually quite a lot of that in science.

Think of it this way. Is anybody every going to 'undiscover' Jupiter?


----------



## Skittles (Nov 8, 2020)

Cheesecake is the best cake.


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Mathematical biologist' is how I'd describe myself. I have an interdisciplinary approach with research that cuts across traditional disciplines.
> 
> I would caution you against thinking people ever 'knew' atoms 'looked like solar systems', by the way- because while this is how Niels Bohr's discoveries are represented to school age children, they're a child-friendly translation of his ideas, and shouldn't be treated as synonymous with his work.
> Niels Bohr's hypothesis, that atoms are composed of nuclei surrounded by orbits of electrons corresponding to different energy levels, is a correct description.
> ...



Oh, interesting. Like calculus math or biological statistician? I guess a biologist can't really stray too far from statistics anyways though.

Again, I'm more interested in opinions surrounding Christian theology, educated ones if at all possible.  If I wanted to discuss the apparently unpopular opinion that all one knows is that he knows nothing, I'd have opened with that. 

Well really though, as kids we're taught to believe the model. As kids we'd have thought we knew that's what atoms were like. I imagine most people who never pursue a chemistry education beyond what's mandatory in high school/regional equivalent probably still do. These people _knew_ that was what an atom was like and that was all there is to it. Knowing things change is part of science.

The plates exist, yes. But how they work and interact isn't as simple as that. Jupiter is an observable thing. The extremely gradual change in a species isn't in the same way, and both the understanding of biology and ecology as well as the beliefs surrounding them will change as well. As with the purple one's reply,



Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Gravity is just a theory too.



gravity is an observable thing. The theory surrounding it is not as simple.

ANYWAYS, Ovidia, you said you don't want to make enemies, why do you pursue my attention so?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

pinecones said:


> Cursive was only taught because it's the most efficient script when using heavy ink flowing styluses, quills, and pens. It was really the only way to write.


But now, it isn’t, so it’s not as important, so it doesn’t need to be taught. And most people can read it even if they can’t write it


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 8, 2020)

Cinnamon has an atrocious taste and smell


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> Cinnamon has an atrocious taste and smell


No U


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> Oh, interesting. Like calculus math or biological statistician? I guess a biologist can't really stray too far from statistics anyways though.
> 
> Again, I'm more interested in opinions surrounding Christian theology, educated ones if at all possible.  If I wanted to discuss the apparently unpopular opinion that all one knows is that he knows nothing, I'd have opened with that.
> 
> ...




Children believing in simplified versions of science doesn't mean that the correct version of science is flawed.

Just like how you're confident in Jupiter's existence or the existence of gravity pulling an apple to earth*, because you can observe it, scientific research may often be based on forms of observation that extend beyond the sensory.

The existence of DNA for example was not confirmed by direct visual observation, but nobody believes we will one day discover that DNA doesn't really exist.

*This is not actually a valid proof of gravity, and ancient versions of physics used alternative systems.



Guifrog said:


> Cinnamon has an atrocious taste and smell



Are you allergic?
A lot of people are.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> Cinnamon has an atrocious taste and smell


I have mixed feelings about cinnamon, but in it's raw form, it has quite a robust and aggressive nature. It must be handled with caution, like all herbs and spices in my mediocre kitchen.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> Oh, interesting. Like calculus math or biological statistician? I guess a biologist can't really stray too far from statistics anyways though.
> 
> Again, I'm more interested in opinions surrounding Christian theology, educated ones if at all possible.  If I wanted to discuss the apparently unpopular opinion that all one knows is that he knows nothing, I'd have opened with that.
> 
> ...


I was indoctrinated into that bullshit and it annoys me when people try to pass it off as real.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

Fun fact: Evolution is observable, it's not always a slow gradual change. An older couple studied the species of finches on one of the small islands in the Galapagos and saw how their beak size changed due to a drought. They also saw how the introduction of a wild bird from the mainland that happened to fly over effected the population. Quite interesting, actually.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 8, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you allergic?
> A lot of people are.


Not really. I've tried the powered form through local food, like canjica, and sweets like Mentos tablets. It's just my tongue (and nose) don't seem to agree with it


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Children believing in simplified versions of science doesn't mean that the correct version of science is flawed.
> 
> Just like how you're confident in Jupiter's existence or the existence of gravity pulling an apple to earth*, because you can observe it, scientific research may often be based on forms of observation that extend beyond the sensory.
> 
> ...



I'm beginning to feel ignored. You misunderstand. I'm not saying the science is flawed and never have. I'm saying understanding of it changes with time as does understanding of religion, and that even though these understandings change they aren't wrong. I'm confident in Jupiter's existence because it's physically observable. However, we can only estimate its properties. Our understanding of what Jupiter is changes with time, you see what I mean?

We know DNA exists. But we can't possibly even pretend we know everything about it. Our understanding of it will change with time. Can you see the point I'm making? The theories and ideas aren't flawed just because we don't know every single thing there is to know. This is why religious beliefs can change over time without being inherently flawed or false.



VeeStars said:


> Fun fact: Evolution is observable, it's not always a slow gradual change. An older couple studied the species of finches on one of the small islands in the Galapagos and saw how their beak size changed due to a drought. They also saw how the introduction of a wild bird from the mainland that happened to fly over effected the population. Quite interesting, actually.



One could make the argument that's an example of natural selection, not evolution. The species didn't change, only a trait did.



Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I was indoctrinated into that bullshit and it annoys me when people try to pass it off as real.



*Fedora tipping intensifies*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> I'm beginning to feel ignored. You misunderstand. I'm not saying the science is flawed and never have. I'm saying understanding of it changes with time as does understanding of religion, and that even though these understandings change they aren't wrong. I'm confident in Jupiter's existence because it's physically observable. However, we can only estimate its properties. Our understanding of what Jupiter is changes with time, you see what I mean?
> 
> We know DNA exists. But we can't possibly even pretend we know everything about it. Our understanding of it will change with time. Can you see the point I'm making? The theories and ideas aren't flawed just because we don't know every single thing there is to know. This is why religious beliefs can change over time without being inherently flawed or false.
> 
> ...


Natural selection is evolution. Traits change slowly leading to bigger changes.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> One could make the argument that's an example of natural selection, not evolution. The species didn't change, only a trait did.


Well considering the last point about the bird coming over, it ended up creating a new species because of that, so yes, evolution. And how do you think evolution works? It's powered by natural selection.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 8, 2020)

Ok, but how do you explain, "Awooo"?

Awoo needs to go away.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok, but how do you explain, "Awooo"?
> 
> Awoo needs to go away.


It's more toxic canine culture, of course


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> The study of theology is and has always been ongoing. A new understanding the natural world, which Christianity believes was created in its entirety by God, requires a new understanding of how this event occurred. Scientific beliefs change all the time, why keep any of them if every theory is eventually replaced?
> 
> Not every Christian will agree with every belief held by other Christians, hence why this is an unpopular opinion. It's not strictly popular even within Christianity.   Only Old-Earth Creationists and Evolutionary Creationists would agree to the belief that the planet is very old, and even then only ECs would agree with the integration of science and theology.


Until we find out what really happened all those years ago, I'm gonna stick with the Big Bang. Thanks.

All I will say about religion...If you're going to use your book on me, please ensure you rip out the parts that you yourself blatantly ignore. Like the Bible's thoughts about having a slave is OK if they come from a different land. Or how they approach women's rights. Or how they demonise homosexuality. Or how they can't decide on what's a good reason for divorce or not. Throw those bits out and then maybe you have a case.

However, if we simply threw out every theory we have, we wouldn't get anywhere. Why do you think 'doctors' in the middle ages ended up killing most of their patients during 'operations'? Their theory changed for the better so now that doesn't happen.
(I say 'most patients', but should really be all, back then. No anaesthetic, no antibiotics, no antiseptic, nothing of the sort).

Next time you're in hospital, ask them to throw out their theories about modern medicine. I'm sure that won't end badly at all.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok, but how do you explain, "Awooo"?
> 
> Awoo needs to go away.


I'll settle with regulation and restrictions for awoos. You'll need a liscense to awoo, and you can awooo a limited number of times each day, and there will be awoo free zones for the safety of people with sensitive hearing or short tempers. We don't need a mass awooer disturbing the peace.


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

Anybody have an educated opinion on Christian doctrine or theology they'd like to discuss, instead of attacking single lines of my posts because of a self-made grudge? Yeah, I didn't think so.



VeeStars said:


> Well considering the last point about the bird coming over, it ended up creating a new species because of that, so yes, evolution. And how do you think evolution works? It's powered by natural selection.





Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Natural selection is evolution. Traits change slowly leading to bigger changes.



Evolution is natural selection over a very long period of time. Evolution creates a new species, natural selection does not. Speciation occurs when to individuals become so different they are no longer able to reproduce offspring who are in turn able to reproduce. Birds developing new beaks isn't evolution until the species become so different their gametes stop functioning together.



KD142000 said:


> Until we find out what really happened all those years ago, I'm gonna stick with the Big Bang. Thanks.
> 
> All I will say about religion...If you're going to use your book on me, please ensure you rip out the parts that you yourself blatantly ignore. Like the Bible's thoughts about having a slave is OK if they come from a different land. Or how they approach women's rights. Or how they demonise homosexuality. Or how they can't decide on what's a good reason for divorce or not. Throw those bits out and then maybe you have a case.
> 
> ...



This is gigantic strawman. I never even mentioned the Bible. Throwing out theories? I only said theories are replaced. Stop attacking an image in your head.

My opinion is about creation belief, not every single gripe you have with the entire religion, whether real or imagined.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> Anybody have an educated opinion on Christian doctrine or theology they'd like to discuss, instead of attacking single lines of my posts because of a self-made grudge? Yeah, I didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mentioned Christianity and as far as I know, they use the Bible for their theological basis.

I don't think my argument is flawed considering all of what I just mentioned is in the Bible. I also gave a good reason for why ignoring theories is a stupid idea. Pretty much ceases development or building upon them. Also has drastic consequences.

Also, if you want a discussion on theology, kindly make a thread. This isn't the place for it, as far as I'm aware. My opinion is educated, having been taught most things about it for 5 years running.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 8, 2020)

Religion is like having a cock.

It's okay to have it
It's okay to be proud of it

It's not okay to whip it out in public and slap it in people's face
or down children's throats.


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> You mentioned Christianity and as far as I know, they use the Bible for their theological basis.
> 
> I don't think my argument is flawed considering all of what I just mentioned is in the Bible. I also gave a good reason for why ignoring theories is a stupid idea. Pretty much ceases development or building upon them. Also has drastic consequences.
> 
> Also, if you want a discussion on theology, kindly make a thread. This isn't the place for it, as far as I'm aware. My opinion is educated, having been taught most things about it for 5 years running.



That's not really true. Did you know most of the Bible is just open letters written by historically important Christians? The Bible isn't the basis of Christian theology, the belief in the particular god we call God is the only important part all Christians must agree on to be a Christian. However, creation is a topic everyone of all regions or lack there of wants to think about. As I said previously, creation even by Christian standards can vary dramatically. This can be anything of an indifferent God who merely started the Big Bang and left that shit well enough alone to a meticulously planned creation event occurring through any number of means.

Personally I say it's the latter, that God created the world through what we study as science. The Bible doesn't explicitly say this, but it is a highly poetic and symbolic collection of works with various meanings, all of which were not written for us as we are today but for the ancient peoples who wrote them. Some people believe the Bible has different meanings for different people across time, of which I would personally say is very true for at least parts of it.

Your argument is flawed and your strawman is painful. I already told you I'm not ignoring theories. I don't mean to be rude, but your opinion on Christianity doesn't appear very educated at all. I studied Christian theology in university and even then I only did so a little bit.

Believe me, I'm not trying to start another long chain. Once again that duty belongs to my most recent admirers. None of what has been brought up reflects the opinion I provided, your posts included.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> the belief in the particular god we call God is the only important part all Christians must agree on to be a Christian.



I really don't want to engage too much in this, but I'm curious. Where and how is this god defined?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I really don't want to engage too much in this, but I'm curious. Where and how is this god defined?


I'd like to know what created this god seeing how nothing can exist without being created :V


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> That's not really true. Did you know most of the Bible is just open letters written by historically important Christians? The Bible isn't the basis of Christian theology, the belief in the particular god we call God is the only important part all Christians must agree on to be a Christian. However, creation is a topic everyone of all regions or lack there of wants to think about. As I said previously, creation even by Christian standards can vary dramatically. This can be anything of an indifferent God who merely started the Big Bang and left that shit well enough alone to a meticulously planned creation event occurring through any number of means.
> 
> Personally I say it's the latter, that God created the world through what we study as science. The Bible doesn't explicitly say this, but it is a highly poetic and symbolic collection of works with various meanings, all of which were not written for us as we are today but for the ancient peoples who wrote them. Some people believe the Bible has different meanings for different people across time, of which I would personally say is very true for at least parts of it.
> 
> ...


Who's this strawman we keep seeing in 2020? Oh, right...the guy who keeps on proving you wrong. Right, gotcha. I tend to find that word is only used by crybabies on the internet who got disproved 17 times over. This stupid idea an argument doesn't work cos 'I said it's strawmanning so there'.

I can assure you I am educated on the subject. But if you don't want to believe that, fine.
Go talk to a university professor about it if we're too 'uneducated' for you.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Hiridor (Nov 8, 2020)

Sea food is horrible.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

Hiridor said:


> Sea food is horrible.


THIS!!!


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

@Punji "One could make the argument that's an example of natural selection, not evolution. The species didn't change, only a trait did."

Uhh you may want to re evaluate that statement where the aldabra rail went extinct thousands of years ago and then came back into existence via evolution.
Just mmm yeah...


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Cheesecake is the best cake.


I will counter with the opinion of Cheesecake is not a cake but more of a Flan.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

unpopular opinion? it is contradictory to think education especially scientific education and the abrahamic religion can mix with a theological perspective.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

Spyro is better than Mario or Zelda


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Spyro is better than Mario or Zelda




I personally prefer Spiro


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I really don't want to engage too much in this, but I'm curious. Where and how is this god defined?


Oh, honestly that's probably a bit above my pay grade. If you're asking for a literal written definition I don't think an agreed upon one exists. I suppose one could at the very least say God is a metaphysical being with some degree of influence on physical existence, as not terribly helpful as that definition is.



KD142000 said:


> Who's this strawman we keep seeing in 2020? Oh, right...the guy who keeps on proving you wrong. Right, gotcha. I tend to find that word is only used by crybabies on the internet who got disproved 17 times over. This stupid idea an argument doesn't work cos 'I said it's strawmanning so there'.
> 
> I can assure you I am educated on the subject. But if you don't want to believe that, fine.
> Go talk to a university professor about it if we're too 'uneducated' for you.



No, the guy who keeps responding to "Christian doctrine states an almighty creator of the heavens and Earth but never states in any factual or detailed way on how this creation occurred" and "science and scientific belief changes with time and theories are modified or replaced as they change" with "oh I guess you must also believe in slavery and homosexuality as a sin because it's contained within an important religious text." Yeah, you're strawmanning me. If you don't like the word, we can use the long-handed speech of _you're not responding to what I'm saying, but rather to what you either think I'm saying or to something similar but not the same as what I'm saying._

Again, strawman.   I'm not saying anyone is "too uneducated for me," I'm saying your assumptions of Christian doctrine are not true. As I said, the Bible isn't written for people in this century nor was it directly written by God. People tend to assume otherwise and base arguments for or against it based on this. You yourself are trying to use the unsavoury parts of the Bible against the idea of creation in a way that simply does mesh.

Have you ever read the part of Psalms I believe it was, where the lines read something to the effect of "blessed is he who dashes their babies into the rocks." This literally means "smashing children into rocks until they die is good." A person ignorant to the history of this will probably go "HAH! SEE!? CHRISTIANITY IS EVIL AND WRONG!" The reality of it however, is that this is a group of people lamenting about how pissed off their are at the people who have starved and killed most of their friends and family in a long siege, and wishing they could inflict the same unto their enemies in return. The author of this lamentation is one of the people from this horrible event, not God. This is what I mean when I want to hear "educated" opinions, and not other opinions. Know what the context and meaning are before using it is all I ask.



LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> "One could make the argument that's an example of natural selection, not evolution. The species didn't change, only a trait did."
> 
> Uhh you may want to re evaluate that statement where the aldabra rail went extinct thousands of years ago and then came back into existence via evolution.
> Just mmm yeah...



Again, if you're going to directly quote me might as well just use the existing quote features. Or are you simply trying to isolate specific parts to remove the context and trying to not be so overt about it?

Anyways, no. If the species when extinct thousands of years ago the new species is not the same. Genetics defines species, not physical appearance. Regardless, if the same animal reappeared would it still be evolution, if a new species wasn't created?


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Nov 8, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok, but how do you explain, "Awooo"?
> 
> Awoo needs to go away.


Awoo is the sound a wolf makes. Wolves are popular in the fandom.

Therefore..."awoo."


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

@Punji

"Again, if you're going to directly quote me might as well just use the existing quote features. Or are you simply trying to isolate specific parts to remove the context and trying to not be so overt about it?"





You have not 'earned' that respect from me. Yeah I like doing callbacks they are kinda fun

"Anyways, no. If the species when extinct thousands of years ago the new species is not the same. Genetics defines species, not physical appearance. Regardless, if the same animal reappeared would it still be evolution, if a new species wasn't created?"

I mean you could read up on the aldabra rail and the reason they say it re-evolved into existence is there be evidence of it existing some 136k years ago before the Atoll wound up submerged and it went deady-bye.
Fast forward the Atoll comes from the water once more and white throated rails, flying boyos, began to inhabit there, and an iterative evolution happened where these flying boyos evolved to be flightless and bear many traits like the previously inhabiting extinct species.
What this means is that it is a clean cut example of evolution at its finest. and evolutionary examples can be found in many different locations over time yes yes. This is just one that happened to replay itself.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

The Hulk is possibly the best of the main avengers because he's the most relatable in the sense that we all sometimes get very pissed off and break stuff before coming back to our senses. There's no obnoxious demographic pandering or political motivation behind his recent creation like some of the other cinimatic avengers, and while his character is incredibly basic most of the time, it is refreshing since it's likeable by generally anyone with a sense of humor, especially young kids, which should have always been a primary target audience for super heroes in the first place.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> The Hulk is possibly the best of the main avengers because he's the most relatable in the sense that we all sometimes get very pissed off and break stuff before coming back to our senses. There's no obnoxious demographic pandering or political motivation behind his recent creation like some of the other cinimatic avengers, and while his character is incredibly basic most of the time, it is refreshing since it's likeable by generally anyone with a sense of humor, especially young kids, which should have always been a primary target audience for super heroes in the first place.


I kind of agree, but Thor is hottest  :3c


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I kind of agree, but Thor is hottest  :3c


Before Endgame when he got chonky, absolutely.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> Oh, honestly that's probably a bit above my pay grade. If you're asking for a literal written definition I don't think an agreed upon one exists. I suppose one could at the very least say God is a metaphysical being with some degree of influence on physical existence, as not terribly helpful as that definition is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think if you read what I was saying, you'd know that wasn't what I was getting at. But feel free to take what I said the complete other way.

As tired as I am, I'll say this: There are many arguments for why creationism doesn't work. I don't subscribe to the idea. Doesn't make any sense why a god of any kind would create such a thing but then leave it rather than carefully making sure everything on it is always perfect. 

Also doesn't make any sense why any god would make something purposefully doomed to fail if it had a certain trait. Why not design every species to work just fine and never struggle to do anything?

Why let the dinosaurs die out? Why not stop the rising sea levels? Why not halt global warming? Why not ensure the rest of the universe doesn't send sodding great meteors down at us? Why not make sure humanity doesn't extinguish itself? Why not save all the endangered species? Ask yourself those. If god has the power to create the world, god has the power to do all of that and more.

What do we have to gain from there being a god responsible for creation? What's wrong with there not being one? Nothing, as far as I'm concerned.

Religion, in my opinion, SHOULD be just morality in society through a set of rules and teachings. It should not be an excuse for 'I can't be bothered looking for the answer so I'll just say it has to be god'.

It's my thought that Christian doctrine leans heavily upon 'god of the gaps', a theory by Richard Dawkins (who you may want to start looking to for what atheists like me think about all this). God essentially fills the gaps in your knowledge.

Peoples of the ancient world blamed all the natural disasters, plagues, diseases, wars...anything bad at all on god or not pleasing them properly. But now we know those things occur due to different processes and the impact of humans and their thirst for things they can't have.

God was used as way to plug up the gaping hole until we knew better. You could say the same for creation. You put god as the reason for the world's creation and you sit pretty on it. Sure, you may accept evolution, but you don't like it when science tries to explain anything else you'll put down to god.


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> "Again, if you're going to directly quote me might as well just use the existing quote features. Or are you simply trying to isolate specific parts to remove the context and trying to not be so overt about it?"
> 
> [SNIP!]
> 
> ...



Mentioning via @[User] does the same thing, if all you want is my response or to simply let me know you responded. Refusing to tag the context of the single line is extremely suspicious, is it not? Also you're calling back the from the wrong person...

The same or similar environmental conditions tend to result in the same genetic traits having a greater probability of successful reproduction. But the genes themselves aren't the same you see. If the dead one was suddenly around exactly as it was then and mated with the new animal as it is today, the two wouldn't be able to reproduce. Different animals, it just wouldn't be viable.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

@Punji
" The same or similar environmental conditions tend to result in the same genetic traits having a greater probability of successful reproduction. But the genes themselves aren't the same you see. If the dead one was suddenly around exactly as it was then and mated with the new animal as it is today, the two wouldn't be able to reproduce. Different animals, it just wouldn't be viable."

It is still an example of... EVOLUTION...
like that fact does not get erased, and it shows that evolution is a thing because a species evolved to the environment over time much like the extinct species prior had to fit that environment that is what it means for it to have re evolved into existence.

We have perfect examples of evolution within human's too. look at certain organs we are evolving out or or even digits like pinky toes, or more and more people being born without wisdom teeth.
This is all evolving to our environment and previously needed parts are phasing away through generations because they arent needed anymore.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

But on topic, a lot of folk don't like pickles on their burger... utter madness!!! Pickles are yummy!


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 8, 2020)

Guys, take your grievances elsewhere. This is an unpopular opinions thread, not a discussion thread.





On topic 

SP > UP


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 8, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Guys, take your grievances elsewhere. This is an unpopular opinions thread, not a discussion thread.
> 
> View attachment 93385
> 
> ...


See ya later, then.


A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 93384
> 
> But on topic, a lot of folk don't like pickles on their burger... utter madness!!! Pickles are yummy!


Adios, I'm out of here.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 8, 2020)

Idk if anyone is familiar with DreamTeam or Minecraft YouTubers in general, but the fandom is NOT toxic. People who shit on the fans are far more unlikeable and do way worse things than the actual fans of DreamSMP. If Dream isn't uncomfortable with people making weird-ass fanfic of him, and if his friends aren't uncomfortable with it either, you're just making a fake outrage over things nobody actually has an issue with to try and involve yourself in Cancel Culture. It's ridiculous how people will get so bent out of shape because some man on the internet and his friends aren't uncomfortable with people making certain jokes about them. You can't force someone to your level of discomfort with things, if someone is fine with something but you're not, you can't be mad at them for not being uncomfortable with it. Dream has said multiple times he has no issue with it, his friends have no issue with it, trying to dredge it up like it's something that needs to be addressed is just weird. 

People who shit on Dream fans have been way more toxic and awful than actual fans anyway, like that time people sent Dream death threats because he rigged a stupid Minecraft Mob vote. (It's a cow with flowers on it in a video game for kids, it doesn't actually matter, people are so awful sometimes). That other time people lied about his speedruns being fake to the point where he just _stopped_ live streaming the speedruns all together. All those unnecessary comments left in random places just shitting on people who liked his content. 

This is something that's just been bugging me for like eons, ever since this particular creator got super popular. I feel like the mindset of "all fandoms are toxic" has led to a perfectly _normal _fandom getting shafted into the "weird category" even though nothing has really happened in the fandom that would constitute that label. Like if you_ really _wanted to shit on the fandom you could bring up that time they made a hashtag (unironically) asking for a member to be banned from dream's Minecraft server, or that time _one person _made weird fanfic for an underaged streamer. Other than that though, the majority of the fanbase is just normal everyday people, and outsiders looking in are blowing up a few minor events and generalizing an entire group of people to the point where being shitty towards someone who likes Dream is just the "norm" nowadays.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> SP > UP


Que?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 8, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Religion is like having a cock.
> It's okay to have it
> It's okay to be proud of it
> It's not okay to whip it out in public and slap it in people's face
> or down children's throats.


uhm, yeah, what was so eloquently put.


[Nexus] said:


> The Hulk is possibly the best of the main avengers because he's the most relatable in the sense that we all sometimes get very pissed off and break stuff before coming back to our senses. There's no obnoxious demographic pandering or political motivation behind his recent creation like some of the other cinimatic avengers, and while his character is incredibly basic most of the time, it is refreshing since it's likeable by generally anyone with a sense of humor, especially young kids, which should have always been a primary target audience for super heroes in the first place.


See also Professor Hulk, whose classes I would sign up for.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

College and high school text books should include colorful animal characters and pop up pictures. I understand there is some concern in the maturity and practicality of this, but I will ignore those opinions because I have a short attention span and I want to be entertained while I learn.


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I think if you read what I was saying, you'd know that wasn't what I was getting at. But feel free to take what I said the complete other way.
> 
> As tired as I am, I'll say this: There are many arguments for why creationism doesn't work. I don't subscribe to the idea. Doesn't make any sense why a god of any kind would create such a thing but then leave it rather than carefully making sure everything on it is always perfect.
> 
> ...



Well if you think I'm interpreting your statements incorrectly, please do specify them and explain your "true" meaning of them as clearly as possible.

And that's your opinion! But what of it? Either something had to cause the existence of everything or everything has always existed and will exist forever. Creation is simply a "theory" of sorts regarding how either could be true. Some creationist beliefs use philosophy or logic, some use scientific theory, some use both. You don't have to understand or agree with them for them to be legitimate ideas to some. And honestly, if the universe was created by an indifferent God, is it really such a stretch just just leave it just to see what would happen? People do that kind of thing all the time.

It absolutely can make sense, but that dips heavily into the theology. Personally, I believe God allows for suffering for the atonement of sin. People and animals act harshly and selfishly, and so they cause and suffer themselves. Or maybe animals are just programmed objects, mimicking the pattern. I couldn't possibly say, but there's no reason to believe there couldn't be a reason just as much as believing there is one.

Also God supposedly left humanity to care for creation, so maybe it's just up to us to fix things ourselves. 

We shouldn't think in terms of "does this benefit me" but rather in "is this what is true?" We can't say God or even a god exists, but we can try to make a guess. The existence of a creator undoubtedly helps and hinders someone.

This isn't an accurate depiction, in my opinion. The answer can never be "God did it" because this would have to be a legitimate answer to everything. And if it's always the answer, it's never the answer. Instead, people often ask _how_ did God do this? _Why_ did God do this? _Did_ God even do this? This is the quintessential basis of the idea of creation and the differing beliefs of it. How did it happen? Did it happen? Why has God done what He has, or why has He done nothing?

Believe me, I know what atheists believe. How can I truly hold a belief if I don't know the alternative?

This is where you being to strawman me. Where did I say I didn't like "when science tries to explain anything else?" Evolutionary Creationism is literally the idea of God creating through natural and scientific processes. God made creation, animals and humans, through evolution. I only contend with people saying we can watch evolution happen, because that's simply not true. By definition evolution is a slow process that takes longer than we can live to observe fully. Natural selection is the mechanism through which we observe it happening, but we never see it all the way through.



LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> " The same or similar environmental conditions tend to result in the same genetic traits having a greater probability of successful reproduction. But the genes themselves aren't the same you see. If the dead one was suddenly around exactly as it was then and mated with the new animal as it is today, the two wouldn't be able to reproduce. Different animals, it just wouldn't be viable."
> 
> It is still an example of... EVOLUTION...
> like that fact does not get erased, and it shows that evolution is a thing because a species evolved to the environment over time much like the extinct species prior had to fit that environment that is what it means for it to have re evolved into existence.
> ...



As above, evolution is simply too slow to observe.

Here's an analogy: Imagine a great, massive clock with but a single hour hand. The hand moves constantly but does so so slowly it's effectively imperceptible to human eyes. It takes hundreds of thousands of years for the clock to complete a single revolution, such that no one has ever seen the hand move in an appreciable way. However, there are ancient records of the hand being in different places and of making complete revolutions around the face (fossil & geological records, genetic codes, etc.). If we open the back of the clock, there are any number of moving parts and spinning gears, such that we know movement is happening, even if we can't see the hand on the face move. The spinning gears are natural selection and the hand on the clock's face is evolution. We can watch natural section happen, it can even move quite quickly. We know the hand must be moving because the records show it moves, albeit very slowly, and because all the parts connecting to each other all lead to the hand on the clock.

In this, we know evolution occurs, because we can watch the mechanisms (natural selection) move. It's just too slow to to physically see it happening.

Being born with biological deviations isn't evolution. In a place like the modern Western world, having wisdom or not doesn't impact survival. It's what's called a novelty trait, which has zero impact on reproductive health. This isn't even natural selection.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> College and high school text books should include colorful characters and pop up pictures. I understand there is some concern in the maturity and practicality of this, but I will ignore those opinions because I have a short attention span and I want to be entertained while I learn.



More unpopular opinion, nobody should buy college textbooks every year and teachers who force students to buy new editions each semester knowing _damn well _nothing is different about the book should be called out for their awful behavior. I should _not_ have to spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars for books each year, I should be able to buy one set of books one time and use them throughout the year (unless I switch classes or class difficulty)


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> More unpopular opinion, nobody should buy college textbooks every year and teachers who force students to buy new editions each semester knowing _damn well _nothing is different about the book should be called out for their awful behavior. I should _not_ have to spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars for books each year, I should be able to buy one set of books one time and use them throughout the year (unless I switch classes or class difficulty)


What if textbooks were included as part of the course fee? :O


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> College and high school text books should include colorful animal characters and pop up pictures. I understand there is some concern in the maturity and practicality of this, but I will ignore those opinions because I have a short attention span and I want to be entertained while I learn.


LMAO!  Whenever I go into technical details, I'm known for two things:
1) whiteboard and piece of paper
2) anaecdotes and crazy drawings to drive home points

I would be totally down for this.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> More unpopular opinion, nobody should buy college textbooks every year and teachers who force students to buy new editions each semester knowing _damn well _nothing is different about the book should be called out for their awful behavior. I should _not_ have to spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars for books each year, I should be able to buy one set of books one time and use them throughout the year (unless I switch classes or class difficulty)


Plus it's abhorrent when you can't return the books for a refund after the semester is over. It's a corrupt educational system that preys on young adults savings by taking advantage of their willingness to fulfill their aspirations, goals, and dreams.

EDIT: "I switched medications and am experimenting with a lot of new pills. Forgive me if I seem off-putting or unusual. I am reasonably high at the moment."


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2020)

What's going on now is why I avoided touching religious questions. ;]


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 8, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> What if textbooks were included as part of the course fee? :O



They weren't for me, so fuck my school lol. Plus my teachers all had access to free resources the school provided this year, and still forced us to sign up for shit that costs 100s of dollars a year.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> They weren't for me, so fuck my school lol. Plus my teachers all had access to free resources the school provided this year, and still forced us to sign up for shit that costs 100s of dollars a year.


I don't think they're included over here either (didn't go to uni or anything, so idk) but they should be included, considering the cost of courses. The college/university could take them back and reuse or recycle them too. Just an idea 


Do I have another unpopular opinion?
Ooh! In Pokémon, Vaporeon is my least favourite of the Eeveelutions.


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> What if textbooks were included as part of the course fee? :O



That's just like forcing students to buy the books anyway! 

Knowing how the system runs they'd just increase the tuition fee.



Fallowfox said:


> What's going on now is why I avoided touching religious questions. ;]



Some good has come from this.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 8, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: Abrahamic religions only cause problems for minorities and there's a wealth of evidence to back it up.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

unpopular opinion the influence those of abrahamic religions have expressed into things like legislation has poisoned many nations from being able to grow and have lead to more division and hate in those societies.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Plus it's abhorrent when you can't return the books for a refund after the semester is over. It's a corrupt educational system that preys on young adults savings by taking advantage of their willingness to fulfill their aspirations, goals, and dreams.


This is exactly why I chose to attend college at a smaller school that had textbook rental for nearly everything. Saved thousands of dollars over friends who went to (somewhat) more prestigious schools.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> This is exactly why I chose to attend college at a smaller school that had textbook rental for nearly everything. Saved thousands of dollars over friends who went to (somewhat) more prestigious schools.


Agreed

Also, I keep mistaking your profile pic as the tree of life when I scroll past pages quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 8, 2020)

First you all argue about gender and bathrooms and now we're on about religion.

What's on the agenda tomorrow? The obsolescence of traditional heterosexual marriage in the 21st century?

I'm sure that'll get the usual suspects going.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

not so much the obsolescence of that but I would like to tackle how polyamorous relationships are just as valid as monogamous ones and should be recognized by governing powers when it comes to many facets like a partner being in the hospital for instance.


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

ASTA said:


> First you all argue about gender and bathrooms and now we're on about religion.
> 
> What's on the agenda tomorrow? The obsolescence of traditional heterosexual marriage in the 21st century?
> 
> I'm sure that'll get the usual suspects going.



Tomorrow it will be what we're going to have for dinner.

Spaghetti Vs. Roast Beef


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> Tomorrow it will be what we're going to have for dinner.
> 
> Spaghetti Vs. Roast Beef



ROAST BEEF
MASHED POTATOS 
YORKSHIRE PUDDINZ 
WGIJAWPIJWTMQJWTJIW


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 8, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> not so much the obsolescence of that but I would like to tackle how polyamorous relationships are just as valid as monogamous ones and should be recognized by governing powers when it comes to many facets like a partner being in the hospital for instance.



It's a date then. I'll make sure to bring my laughing Ed video.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

plus to note the reason the religion bit seems to have come to where it is here is due to the lens of focus being on the abrahamic ones and the attempt to white wash them to be more seemingly benign and as if they have a bearing based in science.... yeah...


----------



## ben909 (Nov 8, 2020)

*likes all the derail pictures*
Although also puts my option that tangent conversations and/or details are not that bad of a thing is they still seem to go somewere


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

Diamonds are incredibly overrated for wedding and engagement rings. Use other stones like rubies, saphires, emeralds, or topaz's along with possibly silver instead of gold. Variety is the spice of life people. Be unique.


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> plus to note the reason the religion bit seems to have come to where it is here is due to the lens of focus being on the abrahamic ones and the attempt to white wash them to be more seemingly benign and as if they have a bearing based in science.... yeah...



Off in the distance a fedora is shaking in the breeze.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

@Punji 
I won’t deny peoples religion, but to try and make it seem scientifically valid is another realm all together.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Diamonds are incredibly overrated for wedding and engagement rings. Use other stones like rubies, saphires, emeralds, or topaz's along with possibly silver instead of gold. Variety is the spice of life people. Be unique.


My girlfriend gave me grief over expressing something like this around last Christmas. I think sapphires are more attractive, but she insisted on diamonds, lol.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

ASTA said:


> First you all argue about gender and bathrooms and now we're on about religion.
> 
> What's on the agenda tomorrow? The obsolescence of traditional heterosexual marriage in the 21st century?
> 
> I'm sure that'll get the usual suspects going.


gUyS tHe sJw lIbTaRdS aRe gOnNa sTeAl oUr mArRiAgE rEeEeEeE


----------



## TR273 (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Diamonds are incredibly overrated for wedding and engagement rings. Use other stones like rubies, saphires, emeralds, or topaz's along with possibly silver instead of gold. Variety is the spice of life people. Be unique.


Honestly I said the same thing to my ex and pointed out diamonds are chemically the same as graphite like you find in any HB pencil. Nope she wanted diamond not ruby.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Honestly I said the same thing to my ex and pointed out diamonds are chemically the same as graphite like you find in any HB pencil. Nope she wanted diamond not ruby.


Rubies are honestly more pretty ngl


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm not against traditional straight marriage. I just don't want straightness to be pushed on our kids or seeing shit like straight couples kissing in public. Keep it behind closed doors.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I'm not against traditional straight marriage. I just don't want straightness to be pushed on our kids or seeing shit like straight couples kissing in public. Keep it behind closed doors.


I know right? God dang breeders will overpopulate the world if they have their way!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I know right? God dang breeders will overpopulate the world if they have their way!


Look, some of my best friends are straight. I hang out with them. I just don't approve of their lifestyle and I don't want it pushed on me.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I'm not against traditional straight marriage. I just don't want straightness to be pushed on our kids or seeing shit like straight couples kissing in public. Keep it behind closed doors.





[Nexus] said:


> Look, some of my best friends are straight. I hang out with them. I just don't approve of their lifestyle and I don't want it pushed on me.


Lol is this a joke about people who say they "accept" gay people, or am I dumb


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Look, some of my best friends are straight. I hang out with them. I just don't approve of their lifestyle and I don't want it pushed on me.


I know, look at all these movies, television shows and video games with all these straight characters, pushing this straight ideology onto people constantly. I'm so sick of this straight agenda.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 8, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Lol is this a joke about people who say they "accept" gay people, or am I dumb


We're just playing. Just a bad joke/parody of that sentiment. I don't care much either way.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I know, look at all these movies, television shows and video games with all these straight characters, pushing this straight ideology onto people constantly. I'm so sick of this straight agenda.


Love the sinner, hate the sin


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> We're just playing. Just a bad joke/parody of that sentiment. I don't care much either way.


Lol, I hear people all the time say things like that but for gay people. 

All I want is equality, no one wants to take away the rights of straight/cis people, we just want to be treated as equals.^w^


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Not even concerned about that. The reproductive advantage naturally goes to all those right-wingers you loath so much (seriously, the Mormons are absolutely destroying left-wing progressive groups in the baby making game).
> 
> Monogamy also has a storied legacy of facilitating the growth and development of high civilization. Any civilization that has a vested interested in staying competitive with other civilizations will eventually come to the conclusion that traditional marriage of the heterosexual monogamous sort is perhaps the most effective way to get scores of men to engage in various instances of prosocial behavior that will collectively lead to the contentious prosperity of that civilization. Polygamy and polyamory will never accomplish such a feat because the men in societies that practice those two martial arrangements will inevitably wind up with legions of sexually and romantically frustrated dudes who will ultimately do nothing except operate in socially dysfunctional ways (revolutions, revolts, terrorism, assorted acts of violence, etc) instead of leveraging their various biological talents to build, create, and sustain.
> 
> Ancient Greece, Rome, China, Japan, the United States, and more or less every major successful power in Europe all practiced (or currently practice) some form of monogamous marriage system. It's no coincidence that they all left a heavy impression on human history.


So this explains oppressing LGBT people how?


----------



## Attaman (Nov 8, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> So this explains oppressing LGBT people how?


I’m more concerned about any list of cultures that “left a heavy impression on history” that - even excluding low hanging fruit like several of the various Caliphates, or a number of First Nation empires / confederations in the Americas  - excludes the Mongol Empire.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

Attaman said:


> I’m more concerned about any list of cultures that “left a heavy impression on history” that - even excluding low hanging fruit like several of the various Caliphates, or a number of First Nation empires / confederations in the Americas  - excludes the Mongol Empire.


And also ancient egypt *nodnod*

also: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_in_ancient_Greece


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

[QUOTE


VeeStars said:


> And also ancient egypt *nodnod*
> 
> also: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_in_ancient_Greece


The Greeks are excellent proof that homosexuality doesn't naturally have a destructive influence on a society.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

Unpopular opinion?
Humans need to slow the F down with the reproduction!!! We're a good few billion overpopulated.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> The Greeks are excellent proof that homosexuality doesn't naturally have a destructive influence on a society.


LGBT people are a small part of the population, so letting them have BASIC HUMAN RIGHTS will not fuck up your baby making, ASTA. Stop being scared of change.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Unpopular opinion?
> Humans need to slow the F down with the reproduction!!! We're a good few billion overpopulated.


Haha yes!


----------



## Rassah (Nov 8, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: religion is just a popular opinion


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

ASTA said:


> I didn't say anything about oppressing LGBT people. You did.
> 
> Realistically, no one with more than two two braincells is going to be threatened by SJWs blowing up monogamous male-female marriages because hardcore SJW types don't reproduce nearly enough to even see their ideals survive throughout the coming generations. The same cannot be said for more conservative groups.
> 
> ...


*sigh*


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 8, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *sigh*



Every forum that I've been on generally follows a similar script: I show up, rustle some jimmies, people think I'm absolutely horrible and misguided, and then I wind up with six or seven "former enemies" as friends after people start realizing that I'm actually human and quite difficult to hate after all.

You'll come to like me in time. Trust me.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Every forum that I've been on generally follows a similar script: I show up, rustle some jimmies, people think I'm absolutely horrible and misguided, and then I wind up with six or seven "former enemies" as friends after people start realizing that I'm actually human and quite difficult to hate after all.
> 
> You'll come to like me in time. Trust me.


Why are you even talking about birthrates in the first place, LGBT doesnt run in the family.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

The fact that ASTA somehow equated hetero mono relations to being a having more people and that it will cause the "SJW", which lets not get started on who actually uses that phrase unironically these days, to somehow die out.
Like where do you think a lot of these people you call "SJW" came from?
Like I am trans pan poly Gender fucked eldritch bitch spawned from a hetero mono pairing that was a wee conservative in their leanings.
That is to presume you would call me the dreaded "SJW" as well.

also being black or a bit bi or having some online "friends" does not render you immune. each group has their bad batch like for the trans community we have our Blair Whites whjo are transphobic twat waffles.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 8, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> The fact that ASTA somehow equated hetero mono relations to being a having more people and that it will cause the "SJW", which lets not get started on who actually uses that phrase unironically these days, to somehow die out.
> Like where do you think a lot of these people you call "SJW" came from?
> Like I am trans pan poly Gender fucked eldritch bitch spawned from a hetero mono pairing that was a wee conservative in their leanings.
> That is to presume you would call me the dreaded "SJW" as well.



Do you do drugs by any chance?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Do you do drugs by any chance?


???


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Do you do drugs by any chance?


what do you quantify as drugs, and in what context are we inquiring here? what would that have to do with the price of tea in china?


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> So this explains oppressing LGBT people how?



Okay, sorry for not being woke enough, but legit question:

How do monogomous relationships oppress non-straight people? Gay marraige is legal in most Western countries now isn't it? Or is it because a polygamous marriage isn't legal in some places? I legitimately don't understand the link.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> Okay, sorry for not being woke enough, but legit question:
> 
> How do monogomous relationships oppress non-straight people? Gay marraige is legal in most Western countries now isn't it? Or is it because a polygamous marriage isn't legal in some places? I legitimately don't understand the link.


I guess you didn't read anything he said huh.

No, literally no one thinks that monogamous straight relationships oppress non-straight people, what people don't like is when people say things like   "SJW types don't reproduce nearly enough to even see their ideals survive throughout the coming generations. The same cannot be said for more conservative groups. "


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I guess you didn't read anything he said huh.
> 
> No, literally no one thinks that monogamous straight relationships oppress non-straight people, what people don't like is when people say things like   "SJW types don't reproduce nearly enough to even see their ideals survive throughout the coming generations. The same cannot be said for more conservative groups. "



Oh, I see. Alright.

I thought you were referring to the post in the quote, that makes mores sense.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Diamonds are incredibly overrated for wedding and engagement rings. Use other stones like rubies, saphires, emeralds, or topaz's along with possibly silver instead of gold. Variety is the spice of life people. Be unique.





Miles Marsalis said:


> My girlfriend gave me grief over expressing something like this around last Christmas. I think sapphires are more attractive, but she insisted on diamonds, lol.


My wife and I just did simple gold bands.  A friend thought they were too simple and flourished them a bit, but it was simple gold bands.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 8, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Not even concerned about that. The reproductive advantage naturally goes to all those right-wingers you loath so much (seriously, the Mormons are absolutely destroying left-wing progressive groups in the baby making game).
> 
> Monogamy also has a storied legacy of facilitating the growth and development of high civilization. Any civilization that has a vested interested in staying competitive with other civilizations will eventually come to the conclusion that traditional marriage of the heterosexual monogamous sort is perhaps the most effective way to get scores of men to engage in various instances of prosocial behavior that will collectively lead to the continuous prosperity of that civilization. Polygamy and polyamory will never accomplish such a feat because the men in societies that practice those two martial arrangements will inevitably wind up with legions of sexually and romantically frustrated dudes who will ultimately do nothing except operate in socially dysfunctional ways (revolutions, revolts, terrorism, assorted acts of violence, etc) instead of leveraging their various biological talents to build, create, and sustain.
> 
> Ancient Greece, Rome, China, Japan, the United States, and more or less every major successful power in Europe all practiced (or currently practice) some form of monogamous marriage system. It's no coincidence that they all left a heavy impression on human history.



Humans are naturally a polygamist species though.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

Rassah said:


> That's probably true though. More conservatives types are for marriage and having kids, while the more extreme SJW types tend to not want kids and have a fashion sense that seems to say "I don't want anyone to find me attractive"


And that's important how exactly? Literally, why are you three bringing this up?

Ideas don't spread through the placenta to the baby, please tell me you don't think that they do...


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

The fact that @Rassah has somehow equated hetero mono relations to being a having more people and that it will cause the "SJW", which lets not get started on who actually uses that phrase unironically these days, to somehow die out.
Like where do you think a lot of these people you call "SJW" came from?
Like I am trans pan poly Gender fucked eldritch bitch spawned from a hetero mono pairing that was a wee conservative in their leanings.
That is to presume you would call me the dreaded "SJW" as well. 

Also just because someones fashion sense or aesthetic doesn't get your fancy doesn't mean others don't find them attractive. Also rich coming from the guy who tries using my appearance like an insult when I am cute AF and he has a picture of me saved on his device to pull up for reference among who knows what else UwU


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> The fact that @Rassah has somehow equated hetero mono relations to being a having more people and that it will cause the "SJW", which lets not get started on who actually uses that phrase unironically these days, to somehow die out.
> Like where do you think a lot of these people you call "SJW" came from?
> Like I am trans pan poly Gender fucked eldritch bitch spawned from a hetero mono pairing that was a wee conservative in their leanings.
> That is to presume you would call me the dreaded "SJW" as well.
> ...


You are not "cute AF". You are SUPER DUPER ADORABLE AF :3


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You are not "cute AF". You are SUPER DUPER ADORABLE AF :3


You had me there for a moment, but the spoiler got me XD


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 8, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: people are allowed to like things


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 8, 2020)

unpopular opinion. Digimon is a better anime but Pokemon is a better game franchise.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 8, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Not even concerned about that. The reproductive advantage naturally goes to all those right-wingers you loath so much (seriously, the Mormons are absolutely destroying left-wing progressive groups in the baby making game).
> 
> Monogamy also has a storied legacy of facilitating the growth and development of high civilization. Any civilization that has a vested interested in staying competitive with other civilizations will eventually come to the conclusion that traditional marriage of the heterosexual monogamous sort is perhaps the most effective way to get scores of men to engage in various instances of prosocial behavior that will collectively lead to the continuous prosperity of that civilization. Polygamy and polyamory will never accomplish such a feat because the men in societies that practice those two martial arrangements will inevitably wind up with legions of sexually and romantically frustrated dudes who will ultimately do nothing except operate in socially dysfunctional ways (revolutions, revolts, terrorism, assorted acts of violence, etc) instead of leveraging their various biological talents to build, create, and sustain.
> 
> Ancient Greece, Rome, China, Japan, the United States, and more or less every major successful power in Europe all practiced (or currently practice) some form of monogamous marriage system. It's no coincidence that they all left a heavy impression on human history.


WOW that is the biggest example of correlation does not mean causation


----------



## Skittles (Nov 8, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Unpopular opinion: people are allowed to like things


How dare you! Liking things! People don't want to like things! They want to sit around and hate things and be utterly incomprehensibly miserable!!

Unpopular opinion: I actually quite like Citadel's range of paints even if they are a tad expensive.


----------



## Punji (Nov 9, 2020)

Fursuits should be considered appropriate attire for funerals.

If a person close to me died, a hug from a big fluffy animal would make me feel just a little bit better.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Punji said:


> Fursuits should be considered appropriate attire for funerals.
> 
> If a person close to me died, a hug from a big fluffy animal would make me feel just a little bit better.


big dum furry
lol


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 9, 2020)

PESTO AND BARBECUE SAUCE ARE DELICIOUS TOGETHER


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

Blackwashing  characters is just as bad as Whitewashing characters. Racewashing in general is bad and shouldn't be encouraged or defended. If you want representation, don't change the skin color of someone else's character. Create your own authentic one, exactly the way you want it.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Blackwashing  characters is just as bad as Whitewashing characters. Racewashing in general is bad and shouldn't be encouraged or defended. If you want representation, don't change the skin color of someone else's character. Create your own authentic one, exactly the way you want it.


I think anyone should be able to play any character.


----------



## Bababooey (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Blackwashing  characters is just as bad as Whitewashing characters. Racewashing in general is bad and shouldn't be encouraged or defended. If you want representation, don't change the skin color of someone else's character. Create your own authentic one, exactly the way you want it.


 PREACH.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I think anyone should be able to play any character.



I mostly mean editing the skin color of fictional characters to match yours, like drawings. Already created characters that you edit yourself. Imagine you creating a human character and someone on twitter finds your art of them and changes the race and says "OMG it looks much more beautiful this way".

It happens quite often. If it wouldn't bother you, that's fine, but a lot of people find it pretty offensive.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> PESTO AND BARBECUE SAUCE ARE DELICIOUS TOGETHER


Wait, is this true?

This must be tested. :3


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I mostly mean editing the skin color of fictional characters to match yours, like drawings. Already created characters that you edit yourself. Imagine you creating a human character and someone on twitter finds your art of them and changes the race and says "OMG it looks much more beautiful this way".
> 
> It happens quite often. If it wouldn't bother you, that's fine, but a lot of people find it pretty offensive.


Guess Miles Morales is so awful. How dare they take a character that has always been white and give them black skin.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Guess Miles Morales is so awful. How dare they take a character that has always been white and give them black skin.


If it's only a small fraction of his overall character, then I don't mind, but if you change the race of a character simply because you believe one race is better than another, I'm going to be concerned about you.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> If it's only a small fraction of his overall character, then I don't mind, but if you change the race of a character simply because you believe one race is better than another, I'm going to be concerned about you.


If anyone changes someone's race over a superiority thing then of course it's bad.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> If anyone changes someone's race over a superiority thing then of course it's bad.


That's my point. I'm glad we have come to an agreement. So racewashing with the intent of beliving one race is better than another is totally not cool.

But if you want to completely transform a character inside and out, and race is a small facter, I'd consider that a very creative approach. It's been done like that before and has had much success in gaining more fans of a character, which is good.

Intention and motivation is what matters.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> That's my point. I'm glad we have come to an agreement. So racewashing with the intent of beliving one race is better than another is totally not cool.
> 
> But if you want to completely transform a character inside and out, and race is a small facter, I'd consider that a very creative approach.
> 
> Intention and motivation is what matters.


I didn't think we were talking about a superiority thing. I thought you were just getting upset over a race being different for a character. My apologies.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I didn't think we were talking about a superiority thing. I thought you were just getting upset over a race being different for a character. My apologies.


Nah, I'm a fan of Spiderman, and as long as the games and movies entertain me, and the character is genuine and well created, I'll like it.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Blackwashing  characters is just as bad as Whitewashing characters. Racewashing in general is bad and shouldn't be encouraged or defended. If you want representation, don't change the skin color of someone else's character. Create your own authentic one, exactly the way you want it.


i remember that one time that titans tv show had a black stripper play starfire.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

Moving on. Seashell and shark tooth necklaces are still cool, even when it's not summer.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 9, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> i remember that one time that titans tv show had a black stripper play starfire.


Uhhh so starfire is an *orange **alien*... I don't think when it comes to live action that is too much a 'race wash' as some folk have put it here.
Also nothing inherently wrong with being or looking like a stripper either especially in the case of starfire who in the comics is a rather super promiscuous type sexually and very free with her fashion choice in the more recent stories, recent being the 2000's


----------



## Attaman (Nov 9, 2020)

Representation for minorities is not the result of people “believing one race is better than another”, and people who genuinely believe as much either sorely need to improve their information literacy / social circles as they’re being targeted and manipulated by malicious groups... or know exactly what they’re saying and coincidentally have quite a trail of canines following them for utterly inexplicable reasons.

Also the proper response to requests to debate as much is laugh.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 9, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Uhhh so starfire is an *orange **alien*... I don't think when it comes to live action that is too much a 'race wash' as some folk have put it here.
> Also nothing inherently wrong with being or looking like a stripper either especially in the case of starfire who in the comics is a rather super promiscuous type sexually and very free with her fashion choice in the more recent stories, recent being the 2000's


i know that starfire was always incredibly sexualized back in the late 90s and early 2000s. I always thought of her as the fanservice character that was the love interest that went to the main character. Early Starfire dressed like 90 percent of the female cast of Wakfu. She was practically naked. I'm also not knocking strippers or other people in that line of work. It just feels weird when I think about it.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> i know that starfire was always incredibly sexualized back in the late 90s and early 2000s. I always thought of her as the fanservice character that was the love interest that went to the main character. Early Starfire dressed like 90 percent of the female cast of Wakfu. She was practically naked. I'm also not knocking strippers or other people in that line of work. It just feels weird when I think about it.


Ok then so why is it weird lol?


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 9, 2020)

Unpopular opinion? Maybe?
Anyone who’s big gripe with a cosplay is the color of that cosplayers skin, happens disproportionately to poc cosplayers mind you, their weight or even them having a disability and requiring aids like a wheelchair. Well that person with that gripe is an entire asshole, full stop.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Unpopular opinion? Maybe?
> Anyone who’s big gripe with a cosplay is the color of that cosplayers skin, happens disproportionately to poc cosplayers mind you, their weight or even them having a disability and requiring aids like a wheelchair. Well that person with that gripe is an entire asshole, full stop.


I would love to see someone who is able-bodied cosplaying Part 3 Polnareff to be walking around with someone in a wheelchair cosplaying Part 5 Polnareff. Or Gyro Zeppeli and Johnny Joestar from Part 7. Now that would be a legendary cosplay. 

But anyone from any race and anyone who has a disability can cosplay, and can cosplay well. :3


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ok then so why is it weird lol?


because she's a stripper space alien in what equates to basically a space-thong with this ebony skin, orange hair, and weird green cgi eyes.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> because she's a stripper space alien in what equates to basically a space-thong with this ebony skin, orange hair, and weird green cgi eyes.


No why is it weird that the voice actor happens to be a stripper? You do know that acting means being something you aren't right?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No why is it weird that the voice actor happens to be a stripper? You do know that acting means being something you aren't right?


okay so how about this, she went from being heavily sexualized irl to being heavily sexualized in a tv show. I'm not getting what you're trying to do here.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> okay so how about this, she went from being heavily sexualized irl to being heavily sexualized in a tv show. I'm not getting what you're trying to do here.


Ok?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 9, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My wife and I just did simple gold bands.  A friend thought they were too simple and flourished them a bit, but it was simple gold bands.


That is classy and would work for me as well.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> That is classy and would work for me as well.


Yoo if I ever get married we aint wasting it on rings we just gonna use cheerios


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yoo if I ever get married we aint wasting it on rings we just gonna use cheerios


I did that, I wouldn't have to worry about a wedding because it would be my funeral.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I did that, I wouldn't have to worry about a wedding because it would be my funeral.


Nah I'm gonna find a man who is as lazy garbage as me


----------



## Kharne (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Nah I'm gonna find a man who is as lazy garbage as me


I'm a step ahead, I'm not even going to get married lol
Speaking of which, it's slowly becoming more popular, but 

I don't like marriage. I mean at all. The only real benefits it has is when tax season comes around. I'm completely monogamous but the thought of spending 40+ years with someone just isn't my cup of tea. If things go south you have to go through a huge process just to get out of it. Why block yourself in like that?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I'm a step ahead, I'm not even going to get married lol
> Speaking of which, it's slowly becoming more popular, but
> 
> I don't like marriage. I mean at all. The only real benefits it has is when tax season comes around. I'm completely monogamous but the thought of spending 40+ years with someone just isn't my cup of tea. If things go south you have to go through a huge process just to get out of it. Why block yourself in like that?


Tru Tru, Cowman


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 9, 2020)

I feel ... people should be free to have the kind of marriage or relationship they want and that they are comfortable with.

I'm a bit of a traditionalist, but I've got no problem with people in same-sex marriages or polyamorous relationships. One of my best friends who introduced me to this forum is polyamorous and they definitely taught me a lot and changed my mind of a few things about polyamory. It's not really anyone's business how people love each other and everything is ethical. (I hate using ethical, but I was grasping for the right word.)

As they're loving families providing for children if they have them, I'm good.

Just throwing my two cents in.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Nov 9, 2020)

Despite what people may believe, the furry fandom itself is justifiably scrutinized by outsiders for the antics of its userbase and an overwhelming sexual atmosphere within the fandom. This isn't to say that the fandom itself is horrible, that its primary userbase is toxic or overall unfriendly...nor am I implying that I hate being in the fandom. However, I see a large number of people state that sexual content in the fandom doesn't represent a large chunk of it.

I* disagree*...

No other fandom that I can think of embraces pornographic content or feels emboldened to make pornographic content as much as the furry fandom. There are entire websites geared toward NSFW furry artwork, and there's a reason why furries joke that the best way to make money in this fandom is to draw porn. This is not inherently a _bad _thing, however the blatant disregard of its impact on the fandom by many people within the community perplexes me. You don't find _as much_ of this kind of content in other fandoms, and as someone who is heavy into comic books, tokusatsu, and even the SCP Foundation, it cannot be denied that sex and pornographic content is why the fandom faces such scrutiny.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 9, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Despite what people may believe, the furry fandom itself is justifiably scrutinized by outsiders for the antics of its userbase and an overwhelming sexual atmosphere within the fandom. This isn't to say that the fandom itself is horrible, that its primary userbase is toxic or overall unfriendly...nor am I implying that I hate being in the fandom. However, I see a large number of people state that sexual content in the fandom doesn't represent a large chunk of it.
> 
> I* disagree*...
> 
> No other fandom that I can think of embraces pornographic content or feels emboldened to make pornographic content as much as the furry fandom. There are entire websites geared toward NSFW furry artwork, and there's a reason why furries joke that the best way to make money in this fandom is to draw porn. This is not inherently a _bad _thing, however the blatant disregard of its impact on the fandom by many people within the community perplexes me. You don't find _as much_ of this kind of content in other fandoms, and as someone who is heavy into comic books, tokusatsu, and even the SCP Foundation, it cannot be denied that sex and pornographic content is why the fandom faces such scrutiny.


I would like to present the animu fandom to you. By your logic they deserve the same scrutiny as well.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I would like to present the animu fandom to you. By your logic they deserve the same scrutiny as well.



They already get it.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 9, 2020)

ASTA said:


> They already get it.


I just think singling out furries is stupid


----------



## Punji (Nov 9, 2020)

Everyone is hypocritical in some ways.

_Some more so than others_.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Despite what people may believe, the furry fandom itself is justifiably scrutinized by outsiders for the antics of its userbase and an overwhelming sexual atmosphere within the fandom. This isn't to say that the fandom itself is horrible, that its primary userbase is toxic or overall unfriendly...nor am I implying that I hate being in the fandom. However, I see a large number of people state that sexual content in the fandom doesn't represent a large chunk of it.
> 
> I* disagree*...
> 
> No other fandom that I can think of embraces pornographic content or feels emboldened to make pornographic content as much as the furry fandom. There are entire websites geared toward NSFW furry artwork, and there's a reason why furries joke that the best way to make money in this fandom is to draw porn. This is not inherently a _bad _thing, however the blatant disregard of its impact on the fandom by many people within the community perplexes me. You don't find _as much_ of this kind of content in other fandoms, and as someone who is heavy into comic books, tokusatsu, and even the SCP Foundation, it cannot be denied that sex and pornographic content is why the fandom faces such scrutiny.


Imagine scp NSFW.... eugh...


----------



## Kharne (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Imagine scp NSFW.... eugh...


Hmm, no wonder I like SCP. It all makes sense now.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Despite what people may believe, the furry fandom itself is justifiably scrutinized by outsiders for the antics of its userbase and an overwhelming sexual atmosphere within the fandom. This isn't to say that the fandom itself is horrible, that its primary userbase is toxic or overall unfriendly...nor am I implying that I hate being in the fandom. However, I see a large number of people state that sexual content in the fandom doesn't represent a large chunk of it.
> 
> I* disagree*...
> 
> No other fandom that I can think of embraces pornographic content or feels emboldened to make pornographic content as much as the furry fandom. There are entire websites geared toward NSFW furry artwork, and there's a reason why furries joke that the best way to make money in this fandom is to draw porn. This is not inherently a _bad _thing, however the blatant disregard of its impact on the fandom by many people within the community perplexes me. You don't find _as much_ of this kind of content in other fandoms, and as someone who is heavy into comic books, tokusatsu, and even the SCP Foundation, it cannot be denied that sex and pornographic content is why the fandom faces such scrutiny.


A good point, but I feel like that should apply to other fandoms as well. Fandoms in general are incredibly diverse, filled with good and bad aspects.

But as well you know, fandoms are often criticised and labelled by the bad eggs that exist within them. This is not right to do, but it does happen. Doesn't apply to just furries.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 9, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Despite what people may believe, the furry fandom itself is justifiably scrutinized by outsiders for the antics of its userbase and an overwhelming sexual atmosphere within the fandom. This isn't to say that the fandom itself is horrible, that its primary userbase is toxic or overall unfriendly...nor am I implying that I hate being in the fandom. However, I see a large number of people state that sexual content in the fandom doesn't represent a large chunk of it.
> 
> I* disagree*...
> 
> No other fandom that I can think of embraces pornographic content or feels emboldened to make pornographic content as much as the furry fandom. There are entire websites geared toward NSFW furry artwork, and there's a reason why furries joke that the best way to make money in this fandom is to draw porn. This is not inherently a _bad _thing, however the blatant disregard of its impact on the fandom by many people within the community perplexes me. You don't find _as much_ of this kind of content in other fandoms, and as someone who is heavy into comic books, tokusatsu, and even the SCP Foundation, it cannot be denied that sex and pornographic content is why the fandom faces such scrutiny.


I'm on vacation, so I'll touch this live wire on my tablet. 

I liked your comment because I agree that pornographic content is more prevalent than most people in the furry fandom like to admit, by my unscientific eye. I think the option to toggle between NSFW and SFW modes on the main site speaks to that. I feel that the fandom and the site could do a better job of policing proscribed content, for sure, though I'll admit I biased towards keeping things SFW for personal and practical reasons as well. I keep to SFW spaces in the fandom, where I interact with the fandom.

That said, I feel people are definitely entitled NSFW content without shame in the fandom so long as it doesn't cross into immoral and illegal territory including but not limited underage and feral porn. I feel people get hung up on whether the furry fandom has more or less porn than other genre fandoms rather than the more important question of how the fandom can better police the problematic content. I think anime fandom from I've seen should similarly ask how it can better police such content as well. There probably is a whole healthy conversation to be had about to keep such harmful content out of SFW and NSFW space too.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 9, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm on vacation, so I'll touch this live wire on my tablet.
> 
> I liked your comment because I agree that pornographic content is more prevalent than most people in the furry fandom like to admit, by my unscientific eye. I think the option to toggle between NSFW and SFW modes on the main site speaks to that. I feel that the fandom and the site could do a better job of policing proscribed content, for sure, though I'll admit I biased towards keeping things SFW for personal and practical reasons as well. I keep to SFW spaces in the fandom, where I interact with the fandom.
> 
> That said, I feel people are definitely entitled NSFW content without shame in the fandom so long as it doesn't cross into immoral and illegal territory including but not limited underage and feral porn. I feel people get hung up on whether the furry fandom has more or less porn than other genre fandoms rather than the more important question of how the fandom can better police the problematic content. I think anime fandom from I've seen should similarly ask how it can better police such content as well. There probably is a whole healthy conversation to be had about to keep such harmful content out of SFW and NSFW space too.


I can't believe you even put feral porn in the same category as cub. A dog dick is a dog dick whether it's on two legs or four. Your high ground is paper thin.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 9, 2020)

Unpopular opinion!
Apple's products are just an overpriced version of every other tech product on the market with some proprietary software.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I can't believe you even put feral porn in the same category as cub. A dog dick is a dog dick whether it's on two legs or four. Your high ground is paper thin.


Be that as it may...I think that's just down to some people's perceptions of what's right and wrong.

The rest of the post made a good point and singling out that one bit that's a controversial subject might lead to another dumpster fire. Just advising against opening a massive can of worms, here.


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 9, 2020)

Ok so this one may upset a lot of you but it needs to be said.

Coffee sucks.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Unpopular opinion!
> Apple's products are just an overpriced version of every other tech product on the market with some proprietary software.


Wrong thread. Man we really need to make a Correct Facts thread.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

Garnets are the most beautiful gemstones


----------



## Punji (Nov 9, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Be that as it may...I think that's just down to some people's perceptions of what's right and wrong.
> 
> The rest of the post made a good point and singling out that one bit that's a controversial subject might lead to another dumpster fire. Just advising against opening a massive can of worms, here.



A rich sentiment to see here and now.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Gems are just shiny rocks that are somewhat rare so our monkey brains want to collect them, they aren't even functional rocks


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 9, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I can't believe you even put feral porn in the same category as cub. A dog dick is a dog dick whether it's on two legs or four. Your high ground is paper thin.


If it makes you feel better, I _personally _don't care for anthropomorphic porn either, so I'm disinclined to die on that hill. Your fight is with those who do. I just don't think feral porn is appropriate by societal standards.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2020)

Punji said:


> A rich sentiment to see here and now.


Not going to rise to this one.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Gems are just shiny rocks that are somewhat rare so our monkey brains want to collect them, they aren't even functional rocks


Well I'm not really a functional person, so they suit me well ^^


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

No more talk of porn plz


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Well I'm not really a functional person, so they suit me well ^^


Humans are strange. We like gold so much just because it's shiny and rare, that's it. You can't even make tools out of it because you can literally bend gold with your teeth


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No more talk of porn plz


I'll second this.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 9, 2020)

Just to iterate, starfire has always been a sexual and sexualized character through almost all of her media representation. She is the manifestation of the alien babes Captain Kirk would woo and bed. Like a direct representation of such tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Humans are strange. We like gold so much just because it's shiny and rare, that's it. You can't even make tools out of it because you can literally bend gold with your teeth


You're talking to a dragon right now. You shouldn't be surprised by my opinions on rare stones and metals.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> You're talking to a dragon right now. You shouldn't be surprised by my opinions on rare stones and metals.


Can I see your cave with all the gold you sit on? Plz? I won't even touch it I just wanna look, with my eyeballs


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Can I see your cave with all the gold you sit on? Plz? I won't even touch it I just wanna look, with my eyeballs


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 93435


s-so mean... ;-;


----------



## Kharne (Nov 9, 2020)

controversial opinion alert: Dragons should be forced to put all their gold on display. It would follow museum standards, looking not touching.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> s-so mean... ;-;


To access my treasure you must answer my riddle

Only one shape but not one size
Stuck at the bottom but easily flies
Present in the sun but not in the rain
Doing no harm and feeling no pain

What am I?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Kharne said:


> controversial opinion alert: Dragons should be forced to put all their gold on display. It would follow museum standards, looking not touching.


controversial opinion alert: Minotaurs are fluffy cows and should be fed all the grass they could eat ^w^


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> To access my treasure you must answer my riddle
> 
> Only one shape but not one size
> Stuck at the bottom but easily flies
> ...


Ur mom A shadow bish


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ur mom A shadow bish


Google search OP, plz nerf


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2020)

Punji said:


> A rich sentiment to see here and now.


A sentiment you may or may not be seeing again. Depends on what I decide upon.

Considering you decided to bring up the topic of religion yesterday, I don't think it's particularly rich. I argued against your points which you practically asked for.

But I'll continue the thread as it's meant to be continued...

Unpopular opinion: Modern music sucks cos 98% of it is powered by auto-tune and every song sounds identical. It also has a definite theme running. It's either 'party time', 'I'm sad, wah-wah' or 'I hate my ex'.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ur mom A shadow bish


Yush! \ ( :V ) /


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Yush! \ ( :V ) /
> View attachment 93436


*touches all the gold* >:3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *touches all the gold* >:3


You're an awful person for doing that. I hope you get banned from these forums


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> You're an awful person for doing that. I hope you get banned from these forums


You are a rip off of Juno, you are a dragon that is obsessed with birds, exactly like him!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You are a rip off of Juno, you are a dragon that is obsessed with birds, exactly like him!


Ironically Juno is the name of one of my dogs


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Ironically Juno is the name of one of my dogs


See? Rip off


----------



## Punji (Nov 9, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> A sentiment you may or may not be seeing again. Depends on what I decide upon.
> 
> Considering you decided to bring up the topic of religion yesterday, I don't think it's particularly rich. I argued against your points which you practically asked for.



The savoury and delicious taste of your post is less about the subject matter, and more about the people in question. It's all "just down to some people's perceptions" when the poster is someone you like, and "singling out that one bit that's a controversial subject" is bad, but when it's a stranger's post you have absolutely no qualms about cherry picking lines and suddenly what's right and wrong are set in stone.

When I provide an incredibly specific opinion on a specific religious belief, suddenly the religious belief itself is "wrong" without any consideration to my opinion it was based upon. If you had a higher opinion of me, would you still have said the same things, and not that we are all free to believe as we wish? Rather than attack the principle of the religion without regard to any previous points or opinions raised?

I think not, and the hypocrisy of "let's not start another dumpster fire" as a response to someone you like while contributing to the last few started by a stranger is worth pointing out. You didn't address my actual point or opinion, no one did.

Oh I don't doubt I'll see such a sentiment again, should one of the in-group post something a little too spicy for public airs. However, personally I was never afforded such sentiments nor do I anticipate it in the future, irregardless of my polite and calm responses to you and others. Am I telling you to change your behaviours or your beliefs? No, just pointing them out.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 9, 2020)

Another unpopular opinion of mine... disco never died, but instead, transcended.

And hedgehogs are actually better pets than dogs and cats, for a variety of reasons.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 9, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Another unpopular opinion of mine... disco never died, but instead, transcended.



I'm not an expert on music, but I've heard from some musicians that disco was extremely influential in shaping modern music, specifically EDM. So you are exactly right! And I like a lot of it, personally. I just think it saturated mainstream music to such a ridiculous degree in the 70s that people got sick of it.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2020)

Punji said:


> The savoury and delicious taste of your post is less about the subject matter, and more about the people in question. It's all "just down to some people's perceptions" when the poster is someone you like, and "singling out that one bit that's a controversial subject" is bad, but when it's a stranger's post you have absolutely no qualms about cherry picking lines and suddenly what's right and wrong are set in stone.
> 
> When I provide an incredibly specific opinion on a specific religious belief, suddenly the religious belief itself is "wrong" without any consideration to my opinion it was based upon. If you had a higher opinion of me, would you still have said the same things, and not that we are all free to believe as we wish? Rather than attack the principle of the religion without regard to any previous points or opinions raised?
> 
> ...


Considering how the fandom can't decide on whether feral porn is worse than death or just another acceptable form of media, ultimately leading to a dumpster fire...is it wrong of me to try and stop that happening? It really is a controversial matter.

Theology and gender...those are much more complex topics that shouldn't be here. Of course, you raised them and you're responsible for how you conduct yourself. If you really must talk about them, do so elsewhere.

I think you're confusing things and attempting some strange form of attack. I don't have to like someone to agree with their point of view. I didn't agree with yours and I don't like you, mostly because you fall to 'strawman' accusations whenever someone addresses what you're talking about. The two things just happen to coincide.

But on this occasion, you've succeeded. You're the straw that broke the camel's back. Contend with whoever's left. I'm out of here, soon.


----------



## Punji (Nov 9, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Considering how the fandom can't decide on whether feral porn is worse than death or just another acceptable form of media, ultimately leading to a dumpster fire...is it wrong of me to try and stop that happening? It really is a controversial matter.
> 
> Theology and gender...those are much more complex topics that shouldn't be here. Of course, you raised them and you're responsible for how you conduct yourself. If you really must talk about them, do so elsewhere.
> 
> ...



Any topic is only as complex as one wants it to be. Is looking at adult artwork of fictions animals and/or children morally and ethically wrong? It's no more a difficult topic than the relationship if any between Christian belief and scientific belief. However I think you'll find once again I never brought up gender or transgenderism, but rather had it foisted upon me by self-inserting forum-goers. And when I tried time and time again to steer back away everyone doubled down on it, because it's controversial and my post itself wasn't.

I didn't ask for discussions, I posted an unpopular opinion. I conducted myself in a more proper manner than most who engaged in the topic with me, yourself included.

I'd pull up all the direct quotes of hostile language and direct insults, but that would be best suited to private messaging. It's all still there to be read though, go through it all if you think I was never "attacked." You don't like me because you project an ideal you disagree with onto me, same as the other few. I called you out on strawmanning me and never got a response to it. I answered every response and asked multiple times for anyone to clarify if I was mistaken in any way, and I remained the only one to do so.

You've said so before, yet here you are. If simple discussion riles you up so much perhaps it would be best to only stick with the fun and happy threads instead. My request still stands for but a single person to directly address anything I've said as "objectively" wrong-think and tell me why, but until then I'll just sit back and laugh at the hypocrisy on display.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2020)

Punji said:


> You've said so before, yet here you are. If simple discussion riles you up so much perhaps it would be best to only stick with the fun and happy threads instead. My request still stands for but a single person to directly address anything I've said as "objectively" wrong-think and tell me why, but until then I'll just sit back and laugh at the hypocrisy on display.


You got your wish. That's all I'll say on the matter. I've got a mental state and loved ones to look after.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

@KD142000 I love your new pfp


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> @KD142000 I love your new pfp


Thanks. Viiburnum on Twitter did this one a while back.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 9, 2020)

Vickers > maxim


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

Wow, that was pretty nasty not gonna lie


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

Okay I'm sitting this one out. I'm not gonna take part in this. Just know that this is pretty low for anyone.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 9, 2020)

Lol I mean shouldn’t surprise if I am nasty when called nasty XD


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2020)

Oh for fuck's...I'm not taking part, either, if that's OK.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 9, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 9, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Oh for fuck's...I'm not taking part, either, if that's OK.


Oh I wouldn’t ask anyone to take part.
This is my own ignition


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 9, 2020)

People should need to have a required license before legally being able to become a parent


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 9, 2020)

Callouts are not cool

It's not unpopular, but neither are many opinions expressed ITT


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

That German Caterpillar from Pixar's 'A Bugs Life' is kind of attractive ngl

Reminds me of a sensitive bear from the gay community


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> That German Caterpillar from Pixar's 'A Bugs Life' is kind of attractive ngl
> 
> Reminds me of a sensitive bear from the gay community



Interesting....


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> Interesting....





[Nexus] said:


> That German Caterpillar from Pixar's 'A Bugs Life' is kind of attractive ngl
> 
> Reminds me of a sensitive bear from the gay community


Bruh..


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> Interesting....


That was a joke to lighten up the thread but hey I'm down for a metamorphosis RP if you got the time.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Bruh..



You laugh now, just wait two weeks.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> That was a joke to lighten up the thread but hey I'm down for a metamorphosis RP if you got the time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> You laugh now, just wait two weeks.
> 
> View attachment 93446


Two weeks until you go on a diet?


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Two weeks until you go on a diet?




Nexus told me I was beautiful just the way I am.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> Nexus told me I was beautiful just the way I am.
> 
> View attachment 93448


I have no idea if you're a caterpillar or a fat bratwurst to be honest. And I am getting hungry.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> I have no idea if you're a caterpillar or a fat bratwurst to be honest. And I am getting hungry.



*concern*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> *concern*


*licks lips*


----------



## LeFay (Nov 9, 2020)

To stay on topic, my unpopular opinion is Beastars would have been better if Legosi was a hyena.

*I said it*


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 9, 2020)

LeFay said:


> To stay on topic, my unpopular opinion is Beastars would have been better if Legosi was a hyena.
> 
> *I said it*



He should have been an aardwolf, bruh.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

LeFay said:


> To stay on topic, my unpopular opinion is Beastars would have been better if Legosi was a hyena.
> 
> *I said it*


Would he cackle as one?


----------



## LeFay (Nov 9, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> He should have been an aardwolf, bruh.


Naw spotted hyenas are more handsome XD


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)

I miss the old design of these forums.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I miss the old design of these forums.


????


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> ????


 Changed since I last saw this forum.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Changed since I last saw this forum.


Your account was created 28 minutes ago, which had me curious. New account I take it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Your account was created 28 minutes ago, which had me curious. New account I take it.


 Indeed, deleted my old one months ago. Nice to see my fav people back.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 9, 2020)

To go for a bunch in one fell swoop: D&D is fun, but it's a pretty shit system. And before someone asks, 3.PF and 1E have the honors of being some of the biggest _examples_, not biggest _exceptions_.

_Eberron_ and _Ravenloft_ overshadow some of their contemporary settings: While many of them have _issues_ (the less said about the Kara-Tur supplements the better), I'd readily recommend _Dark Sun_ or _Al-Qadim_ over the prior (if in part because _Ravenloft_ *really *doesn't work for most editions, and while _Eberron_ is a decent setting D&D is one of the worst gaming systems through which to play it out as seen by the fact that every official release has almost an entire PHB worth of changes just to make it work).

3.PF is not about Cast-or-Bust. 3.PF's _community_ will do its damndest to tie your wrists and give you cement shoes if you so much as _glance_ a second too long in a vaguely Martial-Class direction.

Thri-Kreen should be a PHB species you fucking cowards.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 9, 2020)

I agree, the old interface was better imo


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Indeed, deleted my old one months ago. Nice to see my fav people back.


Aaaah. Yeah, I was wondering "..Wait. Who's this new git?"


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Aaaah. Yeah, I was wondering "..Wait. Who's this new git?"


 I don't know how I got sucked into the time machine, but here I am.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 9, 2020)

Farting and burping shouldn't be so taboo in the west. Everyone does it, and it's natural. It's gross yeah, but we shouldn't shame someone so much for ripping one loose in the office space or on the bus. Ya'll do it at home shamelessly next to your siblings I bet. Quit being so stiff about it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I don't know how I got sucked into the time machine, but here I am.


Aww, you know you missed us too much, babe.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Aww, you know you missed us too much, babe.


 The wind tunnel vagina time machine has sucked everyone back in, I see.


----------



## Punji (Nov 9, 2020)

Vagina Tunnel Time Machine was the name of my band in highschool.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)

Punji said:


> Vagina Tunnel Time Machine was the name of my band in highschool.


 They must have been a great grindcore band.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Punji said:


> Vagina Tunnel Time Machine was the name of my band in highschool.


That's a little strange I must admit


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> The wind tunnel vagina time machine has sucked everyone back in, I see.


....Aaaand I got a hella weird image in my head. Thanks for making me lose sleep tonight. :V


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> ....Aaaand I got a hella weird image in my head. Thanks for making me lose sleep tonight. :V


 Np.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 9, 2020)

Punji said:


> Vagina Tunnel Time Machine was the name of my band in highschool.



Did it lead to the birth of a new genre of music?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> Did it lead to the birth of a new genre of music?


NO! DON'T GIVE PEOPLE WEIRD ID- Ok, nevermind.


----------



## Simo (Nov 9, 2020)

LeFay said:


> To stay on topic, my unpopular opinion is Beastars would have been better if Legosi was a hyena.
> 
> *I said it*



Good take! Reminds me that he could also laugh more, or smile, here and again.

On that note, it did seem ironic that Legosi Tickle Torture art is a thing : )


----------



## Rassah (Nov 9, 2020)

Unpopular opinion (really unpopular): everyone should have free speech and no speech or information should be illegal


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: Hot tamale, hot hot tamale, hot tamale, hot hot.

Is actually a pretty catchy song.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Unpopular opinion (really unpopular): everyone should have free speech and no speech or information should be illegal


Unpopular opinion: stop posting random things trying to bait people into getting into a massive argument with you


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)

Funeral doom is a particularly nice genre to listen to on occasions. Traditional heavy metal, epic metal, doom, melodeath, viking, and black metal riffs are the best.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Farting and burping shouldn't be so taboo in the west. Everyone does it, and it's natural. It's gross yeah, but we shouldn't shame someone so much for ripping one loose in the office space or on the bus. Ya'll do it at home shamelessly next to your siblings I bet. Quit being so stiff about it.


But it's gross and eeew and like, really damn unattractive, like serious. Nothing really kills a mood more than a massive brap.


----------



## Rassah (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Unpopular opinion: stop posting random things trying to bait people into getting into a massive argument with you



Pretty sure that's off topic and is a popular opinion. If you think my opinion is "bait" then it proves it's unpopular and on topic


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Pretty sure that's off topic and is a popular opinion. If you think my opinion is "bait" then it proves it's unpopular and on topic


Every time you open your mouth here you start a massive flame war, just stop already


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Unpopular opinion: stop posting random things trying to bait people into getting into a massive argument with you


This whole thread is about unpopular opinions..?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> This whole thread is about unpopular opinions..?


Yeah but politics also isn't allowed here


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 9, 2020)

Pepsi > Coke


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Hiridor said:


> Pepsi > Coke


wrong


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> wrong


But how can I be wrong, it's an opinion


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)

Hiridor said:


> Pepsi > Coke


 Heretic!


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Hiridor said:


> But how can I be wrong, it's an opinion


You are factually wrong


----------



## Attaman (Nov 9, 2020)

I mean, there's a quick and easy way to tell if it's on-topic (see: Unpopular) or off (see: Popular)...


Rassah said:


> If you think my opinion is "bait" then it proves it's unpopular and on topic


 Do you still include Slurs in that list of Free Speech?


----------



## Rassah (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Every time you open your mouth here you start a massive flame war, just stop already



Unpopular opinion: No



Attaman said:


> I mean, there's a quick and easy way to tell if it's on-topic (see: Unpopular) or off (see: Popular)...
> Do you still include Slurs in that list of Free Speech?



I'm not a fascist or a Nazi or a wannabe dictator or authoritarian or a totalitarian, if that helps.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Attaman said:


> I mean, there's a quick and easy way to tell if it's on-topic (see: Unpopular) or off (see: Popular)...
> Do you still include Slurs in that list of Free Speech?


Please dont engage with him, he is only here to troll, I don't want yet another flame war


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 9, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You are factually wrong


Pepsi will always be better than coke.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 9, 2020)

Dodge makes better trucks then Ford or GM


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 9, 2020)

Rainy weather is fun and delightful


----------



## Rassah (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm only here to post unpopular opinions


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Rassah said:


> I'm only here to post unpopular opinions


Sureeeeeee now stop lying to yourself and trying to start arguments on a furry site


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 9, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> Rainy weather is fun and delightful


I know right?! I felt like I was the only one.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> Dodge makes better trucks then Ford or GM


 Oh yeah?








Guifrog said:


> Rainy weather is fun and delightful


 I love the smell of rain hitting dry soil and vegetation.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 9, 2020)

Rassah said:


> I'm not a fascist or a Nazi or a wannabe dictator or authoritarian or a totalitarian, if that helps.


 I reiterate: Does that include Slurs or not?


----------



## Rassah (Nov 9, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: this thread is for unpopular opinions

no I don't care if you reply to my unpopular opinions, in just having fun stating them. For instance, see? I'm ignoring the actual pol bait above me


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 9, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Unpopular opinion (really unpopular): everyone should have free speech and no speech or information should be illegal


I mean, without getting political, there are obvious exceptions. 

Let's not get crazy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Hiridor said:


> Pepsi > Coke


Must... resist.... 

Eh, Pepsi's cool.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Unpopular opinion: this thread is for unpopular opinions
> 
> no I don't care if you reply to my unpopular opinions, in just having fun stating them. For instance, see? I'm ignoring the actual pol bait above me


Ah yes because everyone else is baiting and not you, understandable have a nice day


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)

Fauci doesn't look Italian, change my mind.


----------



## Simo (Nov 9, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Fauci doesn't look Italian, change my mind.



Oh yeah???


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 9, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Fauci doesn't look Italian, change my mind.


I mean, what's your idea what an Italian American looks like?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)

Simo said:


> Oh yeah???


 In that sense, fine. For real though, I think ethnically we generally look like primarily Mediterranean with hints of the world, Fauci's paternal grandparents are from southern Italy, and he looks like a pole.




Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, what's your idea what an Italian American looks like?


 Not Anthony Fauci. Coming from someone who's both paternal and maternal grandparents are from Sicily, and knows many people in addition from southern Italy with dense geographical migration aka NY.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 9, 2020)

Rassah said:


> I'm ignoring the actual pol bait above me


What I'm going to ask is no doubt going to be difficult for ya, but presume I'm an ignoramus. A knave. The common clay of the new Left West. Y'know, a moron. 

Now, with the above presumption in mind, it's easy to assume I do not know this answer. As such, for clarification's sake: Does it include Slurs?

Now, if you don't feel like clarifying, that's fine: Sluggish though my brain may be, I'm fairly certain I still have a forum screenshot of an answer given a year ago that would clarify (something about getting in somebody's face and law and whatnot), and would definitely make the statement qualify for "Unpopular Opinions". But times change. And simple words definitely are easier on the noggin.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 9, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Not Anthony Fauci. Coming from someone who's both paternal and maternal grandparents are from Sicily, and knows many people in addition from southern Italy with dense geographical migration aka NY.


I'm sure most of the Italian American community will love claim him, especially in New York, buddy.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm sure most of the Italian American community will love claim him, especially in New York, buddy.


 No doubt, because of his surname. As an Italian American with Sicilian roots, he's an imposter.


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 9, 2020)

This thread went weird places.


----------

